# بالصور النادرة القصص الحقيقية لاذكى  الجواسيس  (متجدد لو تحبوا تتابعوة )



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

كنوع من التغيير لمن يحب متابعة تلك الموضوعات البوليسية المثيرة 

انا احب التجديد بمتابعتها 
وجميع المشاركات 
منقووووووووووووووووولة 
من قرائاتى على النت 

للمشرفين حق الالغاء اذا راوا عدم مناسبتة 
فكرتى انة تغيير وتسلية وثقافة عامة 

لكن البيت بيتكم 

:download:














شخصية أسطورية فى مجال المخابرات المصرية أستطاع خداع الصهاينة وأقنعهم أنه يهودي صهيونى مخلص للكيان الصهيوني وهو في الأصل عاشق لتراب مصر. خدعهم لمدة 18 عام كان يعمل في هذة الفترة جاسوس مصري ضد أسرائيل عاش فى أسرائيل طوال هذة المدة يزود المخابرات المصرية الكثير والكثير من المعلومات عن أسرائيل.

ومنذ ظهور أدب الجاسوسية - بمفهومه الحالي - إلى الوجود، في عالمنا العربى، مع بدايات ستينيات القرن العشرين، وعَبْر ما يزيد قليلاً عن أربعين عاماً، طالعتنا قصص وعناوين مختلفة، تدور كلها -أو معظمها- عن عمليات قامت بها أجهزة المخابرات، المصرية والعربية، أو حتى العالمية، وتردَّدت في العقول والأذهان، من خلال أوراق الصحف أو الكتب، أو شاشات السينما أو التليفزيون، أو الشبكات الإذاعية، أسماء العديد من الشخصيات، التي ساهمت في كتابة تاريخ المخابرات، سلباً أو إيجاباً.

مثل (هبة سليم)، تلك الجاسوسة المثقفة، ذات الطابع الخاص جداً، والتي لم تنجح مصريتها في كبت أحلام وتطلُّعات طموحاتها المتفجِّرة، فاندفعت بكل عقلها ونشاطها، ومواهبها المتعدِّدة، نحو طريق الخيانة، وطرحت هويتها تحت أقدام المخابرات الإسرائيلية، التي أوهمتها بأحلام التفوّق والقوة والنجاح، والتي لم تستيقظ منها، إلا وحبل المشنقة يلتفّ حول عنقها الجميل. قبل حتى أن يعرف العامة قصتها، ويتابعون خيانتها، على شاشة السينما، من خلال أوَّل وأقوى فيلم عن عمليات المخابرات (الصعود إلى الهاوية)، والذي قدَّمها فيه الراحل المبدع (صالح مرسى)، تحت اسم (عبلة كامل)، مع تلك العبارة الشهيرة، التي انحفرت لروعتها في كل الأذهان: (هي دي مصر يا عبلة)..

أيضاً أتحفنا التليفزيون المصرى، في بداية التسعينيات، بقصة (أحمد الهوَّان)، ذلك المصري البسيط، الذي لعب دوراً مزدوجاً مدهشاً، لخداع المخابرات الإسرائيلية، وانتزاع واحد من أفضل وأحدث أجهزة الاتصال -أيامها- من بين أنياب ذئابها، في مسلسل حمل طابعاً فريداً، في ذلك الحين، باسم (دموع في عيون وقحة)، منح خلاله الأستاذ (صالح مرسى)، لبطل القصة الحقيقى، اسماً يتناسب معه إيقاعياً كعادته (جمعة الشوَّان)..

ولكن، ومع كل ما ظهر إلى الوجود -عربياً- عبْر هذا النوع من الأدب، لم يحظ جاسوس واحد، بكل ذلك الاهتمام، وكل تلك الشهرة، المحلية والعالمية، أكثر من (رفعت علي سليمان الجمَّال)، ذلك المصري الشاب، الذي وصفه من التقطوه في بداياته بأنه أقرب إلى المحتال، منه إلى رجل الأعمال، مع كل ما يجيده من مهارات وخبرات، وقدرة مدهشة على اجتذاب من حوله، والتأثير فيهم، وإقناعهم بأية رواية يُحِيكُها ذهنه، أو يتدرَّب عليها بإتقان..

ومنذ ظهور قصة (رفعت الجمَّال) إلى الوجود، كرواية مسلسلة، حملت اسم (رأفت الهجَّان)، في 3 يناير 1986م، في العدد رقم (3195) من مجلة (المصوِّر) المصرية، جذب الأمر انتباه الملايين، الذين طالعوا الأحداث في شغف مدهش، لم يسبق له مثيل، وتعلَّقوا بالشخصية إلى حد الهوس، وأدركوا جميعاً، سواء المتخصصين أو غيرهم، أنهم أمام ميلاد جديد، لروايات عالم المخابرات، وأدب الجاسوسية، وأمام بوَّابة جديدة فريدة، تنفتح لأوَّل مرة، على هذا النحو من القوة، أمام القارئ العادي..
وتحوَّلت القصة إلى مسلسل تليفزيوني، سيطر على عقل الملايين، في العالم العربي كله، وأثار جدلاً طويلاً، لم ينقطع حتى لحظة كتابة هذه السطور، في منطقة الشرق الأوسط بأكملها، بما فيها، أو لعل على رأسها، (إسرائيل) نفسها..

ولأن الأمر قد تحوَّل، من مجرَّد رواية في أدب الجاسوسية، تفتح بعض ملفات المخابرات المصرية، إلى صرعة لا مثيل لها، ولهفة لم تحدث من قبل، وتحمل اسم (رأفت الهجان)، فقد تداعت الأحداث، وانطلق الخيط بلا حدود، وراحت عشرات الصحف تنشر معلومات جديدة في كل يوم، عن حقيقة ذلك الجاسوس المدهش، الذي زرعته المخابرات المصرية في قلب (إسرائيل)، لينشئ ويدير واحدة من أقوى شبكات الجاسوسية، ويبرع في خطة خداع عبقرية، ومنظومة مخابراتية رفيعة المستوى، عبر ثمانية عشر عاماً كاملة، دون أن ينكشف أمره لحظة واحدة، على عكس ما يدّعي الإسرائيليون الآن..

رفعت علي سليمان الجمال الأسم الحقيقي لرأفت الهجان ويسعدني أن أقدم لكم ملف شامل عن هذا البطل المصري رحمة الله عليه

الموضوع سيتضمن :-

1- قصة حياة رفعت الجمال
2- فيلم وثائقي رائع عنه مدته 10 دقائق مرفوع حصرياًَ للمنتدى
3- لقاء أرملة رفعت الجمال فى برنامج الحقيقة مع وائل الأبراشي (مساحته 52 ميجا 6 أجزاء مرفوع حصرياًَ للمنتدى)
4- كتيب (رأفت الهجان .. أستاذ الجاسوسية)
5- صور أرشيفية نادرة لرفعت الجمال

وبهذة المكونات يعتبر الموضوع شامل وحصري على مستوى المواقع والمنتديات العربية والأجنبية



1- قصة حياته





رفعت الجمال فى طفولته

رأفت الهجان هو الاسم الفني البديل للمواطن المصري رفعت علي سليمان الجمال (1 يوليو 1927 - 30 يناير 1982) الذي وحسب المخابرات العامة المصرية رحل إلى إسرائيل بتكليف من المخابرات المصرية في إطار خطة منظمة في يونيو عام 1956 م وتمكن من إقامة مصالح تجارية واسعة وناجحة في تل أبيب وأصبح شخصية بارزة في المجتمع الإسرائيلي وحسب الرواية المصرية فإن الهجان قام ولسنوات طويلة بالتجسس وإمداد جهاز المخابرات المصري بمعلومات مهمة تحت ستار شركة سياحية داخل إسرائيل حيث زود بلاده بمعلومات خطيرة منها موعد حرب يونيو 1967 وكان له دور فعال في الإعداد لحرب أكتوبر 1973 بعد أن زود مصر بتفاصيل عن خط برليف. أحدثت هذه الرواية والعملية هزة عنيفة لأسطورة تألق الموساد وصعوبة اختراقه، وتم اعتبار الهجان بطلًا قوميًا في مصر عمل داخل إسرائيل بنجاح باهر لمدة 17 سنة وتم بث مسلسل تلفزيوني ناجح عن حياة الهجان الذي شد الملايين وقام بتمثيل دوره بنجاح الممثل المصري محمود عبد العزيز.

من جهة أخرى كان الرد الرسمي من جانب المخابرات الإسرائيلية في البداية «إن هذه المعلومات التى أعلنت عنها المخابرات المصرية ما هي إلا نسج خيال ورواية بالغة التعقيد وإن على المصريين أن يفخروا بنجاحهم في خلق هذه الرواية». لكن وتحت ضغوط الصحافة الإسرائيلية صرح رئيس الموساد الأسبق إيسر هاريل «أن السلطات كانت تشعر باختراق قوي في قمة جهاز الأمن الإسرائيلي ولكننا لم نشك مطلقا في جاك بيتون وهو الاسم الإسرائيلي للهجان». وبدأت الصحافة الإسرائيلية ومنذ عام 1988 م تحاول التوصل إلى حقيقة الهجان أو بيتون أو الجمال فقامت صحيفة الجيروزليم بوست الإسرائيلية بنشر خبر تؤكد فيه أن جاك بيتون أو رفعت الجمال يهودي مصري من مواليد المنصورة عام 1919 م وصل إلى إسرائيل عام 1955 وغادرها للمرة الأخيرة عام 1973. واستطاع أن ينشئ علاقات صداقة مع عديد من القيادات في إسرائيل، منها جولدا مائير رئيسة الوزراء السابقة، وموشي ديان وزير الدفاع. وبعد سنوات قام صحفيان إسرائيليان وهما إيتان هابر ويوسي ملمن بإصدار كتاب بعنوان "الجواسيس" وفيه قالوا أن العديد من التفاصيل التي نشرت في مصر عن شخصية الهجان صحيحة ودقيقة لكن ما ينقصها هو الحديث عن الجانب الآخر في شخصيته، ألا وهو خدمته لإسرائيل حيث أن الهجان أو بيتون ما كان إلا جاسوسا خدم مصر حسب رأي الكاتبين.



البدايات





جاك بيتون (رفعت الجمال) في سن التاسعة والعشرين.

ولد رفعت على سليمان الجمال في مدينه "دمياط" في "جمهورية مصر العربية" في 1 يوليو 1927،حيث كان والده يعمل في تجارة الفحم أما والدته فكانت ربة منزل تحدرت من أسرة مرموقة وكانت والدته تجيد اللغتين الإنجليزية والفرنسية ، وكان له شقيقان هما لبيب ونزيهه إضافة إلى أخ غير شقيق هو سامي وبعد ذلك بسنوات تحديدا في 1936 توفي "علي سليمان الجمال" والد رفعت الجمال وأصبح "سامي" الأخ غير الشقيق لـ"رأفت" هو المسئول الوحيد عن المنزل ، وكانت مكانة "سامي" الرفيعة ، وعمله كمدرس لغة إنجليزية لأخ الملكة "فريدة" تؤهله ليكون هو المسئول عن المنزل وعن إخوته بعد وفاة والده ، وبعد ذلك انتقلت الأسرة بالكامل إلى القاهرة ، ليبدأ فصل جديد من حياة هذا الرجل الذي عاش في الظل ومات في الظل.

شخصية "رفعت" لم تكن شخصية مسئولة ، كان طالبا مستهترا لا يهتم كثيرا بدراسته ، وبرغم محاولات أخيه سامي أن يخلق من رفعت رجلا منضبطا ومستقيما إلا أن رفعت كان على النقيض من أخيه سامى فقد كان يهوى اللهو والمسرح والسينما بل انه استطاع ان يقنع الممثل الكبير بشارة واكيم بموهبته ومثل معه بالفعل في ثلاثة أفلام، لذا رأى إخوته ضرورة دخوله لمدرسه التجارة المتوسطة رغم اعتراض "رفعت" على إلحاقه بمثل هذه النوعية من المدارس . في المدرسة بدأت عيناه تتفتحان على البريطانيين وانبهر بطرق كفاحهم المستميت ضد الزحف النازي ، تعلم الإنجليزية بجدارة ، ليس هذا فقط بل أيضا تعلم أن يتكلم الإنجليزية باللكنة البريطانية . ومثلما تعلم "رفعت" الإنجليزية بلكنة بريطانية تعلم الفرنسية بلكنة أهل باريس

تخرج في عام 1946 و تقدم بطلب لشركة بترول أجنبية تعمل بالبحر الأحمر للعمل كمحاسب واختارته الشركة برغم العدد الكبير للمتقدمين ربما نظرا لإتقانه الإنجليزية والفرنسية ثم طرد من تلك الوظيفة بتهمة اختلاس أموال. تنقل رفعت من عمل لعمل وعمل كمساعد لضابط الحسابات على سفينة الشحن "حورس" وبعد أسبوعين من العمل غادر مصر لأول مرة في حياته على متن السفينة وطافت "حورس" طويلا بين الموانئ ، نابولي، جنوة، مارسيليا، برشلونة، جبل طارق ، طنجة وفي النهاية رست السفينة في ميناء ليفربول الإنجليزي لعمل بعض الإصلاحات وكان مقررا أن تتجه بعد ذلك إلى بومباي الهندية.
جاك بيتون أو رفعت الجمال وزوجته فالتراود بيتون عقب زواجهما مباشرةً.

هناك في ليفربول وجد عرضا مغريا للعمل في شركة سياحية تدعى سلتيك تورز وبعد عمله لفترة مع تلك الشركة غادر إلى الولايات المتحدة دون تأشيرة دخول أو بطاقه خضراء وبدأت إدارة الهجرة تطارده مما اضطره لمغادرة أمريكا إلى كندا ومنها إلى ألمانيا وفي ألمانيا اتهمه القنصل المصري ببيع جواز سفره ورفض اعطائه وثيقة سفر بدلا عن جواز سفره والقت الشرطة الالمانيه القبض عليه وحبسه ومن ثم رحل قسرًا لمصر . مع عودة "رفعت" إلى "مصر"، بدون وظيفة، أو جواز سفر، وقد سبقه تقرير عما حدث له في "فرانكفورت"، وشكوك حول ما فعله بجواز سفره، بدت الصورة أمامه قاتمة إلى حد محبط، مما دفعه إلى حالة من اليأس والإحباط، لم تنته إلا مع ظهور فرصة جديدة، للعمل في شركة قناة السويس، تتناسب مع إتقانه للغات. ولكن الفرصة الجديدة كانت تحتاج إلى وثائق، وأوراق، وهوية. هنا، بدأ "رفعت" يقتحم العالم السفلي، وتعرَّف على مزوِّر بارع، منحه جواز سفر باسم "علي مصطفى"، يحوي صورته، بدلا من صورة صاحبه الأصلي. وبهذا الاسم الجديد، عمل "رفعت" في شركة قناة "السويس"، وبدا له وكأن حالة الاستقرار قد بدأت.

قامت ثورة يوليو 1952، وشعر البريطانيون بالقلق، بشأن المرحلة القادمة، وأدركوا أن المصريين يتعاطفون مع النظام الجديد، فشرعوا في مراجعة أوراقهم، ووثائق هوياتهم، مما استشعر معه "رفعت" الخطر، فقرَّر ترك العمل، في شركة قناة "السويس"، وحصل من ذلك المزوِّر على جواز سفر جديد، لصحفي سويسري، يُدعى "تشارلز دينون".وهكذا أصبح الحال معه من اسم لاسم ومن شخصية مزورة لشخصية أخرى إلى أن ألقي القبض عليه من قبل ضابط بريطاني أثناء سفره إلى ليبيا بعد التطورات السياسية والتتغيرات في 1953 واعادوه لمصر واللافت في الموضوع انه عند إلقاء القبض عليه كان يحمل جواز سفر بريطاني إلا أن الضابط البريطاني شك أنه يهودي وتم تسليمه إلى المخابرات المصرية التي بدأت في التحقيق معه على انه شخصيه يهوديه.

بالنسبة لـ"رفعت" فيقول في مذكراته عن هذه المرحلة في حياته:

رأفت الهجان وبعد أن قضيت زمنًا طويلًا وحدي مع أكاذيبي، أجدني مسرورًا الآن إذ أبوح بالحقيقة إلى شخص ما. وهكذا شرعت أحكي لـ"حسن حسنى" كل شيء عني منذ البداية. كيف قابلت كثيرين من اليهود في استوديوهات السينما، وكيف تمثلت سلوكهم وعاداتهم من منطلق الاهتمام بأن أصبح ممثلا . وحكيت له عن الفترة التي قضيتها في "إنجلترا" و"فرنسا" و"أمريكا"، ثم أخيرًا في "مصر". بسطت له كل شيء في صدق. إنني مجرد مهرج، ومشخصاتي عاش في التظاهر ومثل كل الأدوار التي دفعته إليها الضرورة ليبلغ ما يريد في حياته.



بداياته كعميل لجهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية

استنادًا إلى المخابرات المصرية كانت التهمة الرئيسية للهجان عند إرجاعه إلى مصر قسرا هو الاعتقاد ان الهجان هو ضابط يهودي وإسمه ديفيد ارنسون حيث كان الهجان يحمل جواز سفر بريطاني باسم دانيال كالدويل وفي نفس الوقت تم العثور بحوزته على شيكات موقع باسم رفعت الجمال وكان يتكلم اللغه العربية بطلاقه. كان الضابط حسن حسني من البوليس السري المصري هو المسؤول عن استجواب الهجان ، وبعد استجواب مطول، اعترف رفعت الجمال بهويته الحقيقيه وكشف كل ما مرت عليه من أحداث واندماجه مع الجاليات اليهوديه حتى أصبح جزءا منهم واندماجه في المجتمع البريطاني والفرنسي. وقام حسن حسني بدس مخبرين في سجنه ليتعرفوا على مدى اندماجه مع اليهود في معتقله وتبين ان اليهود لا يشكون ولو للحظه بأنه ليس يهوديا مثلهم وتم في تلك الأثناء وإستنادا إلى المخابرات المصرية التأكد من هوية الهجان الحقيقية.

بعد محاولات عديدة إتسمت بالشد و الرخي من قبل ضابط البوليس السري حسن حسني عرض خياران للهجان اما السجن واما محو الماضي بشخصيته بما فيه رفعت الجمال وبداية مرحله جديده وبهوية جديدة ودين جديد ودور قمة في الأهميه والخطورة والعمل لصالح المخابرات المصرية الحديثة النشوء و بعد أن وافق رفعت الجمال على هذا الدور بدأت عمليات تدريب طويله وشرحوا له أهداف الثورة وعلم الاقتصاد وسر نجاح الشركات متعددة القوميات واساليب اخفاء الحقائق لمستحقي الضرائب ووسائل تهريب الأموال بالإضافة إلى عادات وسلوكيات وتاريخ وديانة اليهود وتعلم كيف يميز بين اليهود الاشكناز واليهود السفارد وغيرهم من اليهود وأعقب هذا تدريب على القتال في حالات الاشتباك المتلاحم والكر والفر، والتصوير بآلات تصوير دقيقة جدًا، وتحميض الأفلام وحل شفرات رسائل أجهزة الاستخبارات والكتابة بالحبر السري، ودراسة سريعة عن تشغيل الراديو، وفروع وأنماط أجهزة المخابرات والرتب والشارات العسكرية. وكذلك الأسلحة الصغيرة وصناعة القنابل والقنابل الموقوتة وهكذا انتهى رفعت الجمال وولد جاك بيتون في 23 اغسطس 1919 من أب فرنسي وام إيطالية وديانته يهودي اشكنازي وانتقل للعيش في حي في الإسكندرية يسكنه الطائفة اليهودية وحصل على وظيفة مرموقة في إحدى شركات التامين وانخرط في هذا الوسط وتعايش معهم حتى أصبح واحدا منهم.







اللواء عبد المحسن فايق (محسن ممتاز)

هناك جدل حول الضابط المسؤول عن تجنيد الهجان و زرعه داخل إسرائيل فبعض المصادر تشير إلى ‏حسن حلمي بلبل وهو أحد الرجال الذين أنشأوا المخابرات المصرية العامة وكان يرمز له في مسلسل رأفت الهجان باسم حسن صقر‏،‏ وكان عبد المحسن فايق مساعدا له وكان يرمز له في المسلسل باسم محسن ممتاز.بينما يعتقد البعض الآخر ان اللواء عبد العزيز الطودي أحد ضباط المخابرات المصرية العامة الذي كان يرمز له في مسلسل رأفت الهجان باسم عزيز الجبالي كان مسئولا عن الاتصال وعمل رفعت الجمال داخل إسرائيل بينما يذهب البعض الآخر ان العملية كانت مجهودًا جماعيًا ولم تكن حكرًا على أحد .

في مذكراته يكشف (رفعت الجمَّال) بأنه قد انضمّ، أثناء وجوده في الإسكندرية، إلى الوحدة اليهودية (131)، التي أنشأها الكولونيل اليهودي إبراهام دار، لحساب المخابرات الحربية الإسرائيلية (أمان)، والتي شرع بعض أفرادها في القيام بعمليات تخريبية، ضد بعض المنشآت الأمريكية والأجنبية، على نحو يجعلها تبدو كما لو أنها من صنع بعض المنظمات التحتية المصرية، فيما عرف بعدها باسم فضيحة لافون، نسبة إلى بنحاس لافون، رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي آنذاك. وفي الوحدة (131)، كان (رفعت الجمَّال) زميلًا لعدد من الأسماء، التي أصبحت فيما بعد شديدة الأهمية مثل مارسيل نينو و ماكس بينيت ، و ايلي كوهين، ذلك الجاسوس الذي كاد يحتلّ منصبًا شديد الحساسية والخطورة، بعد هذا بعدة سنوات، في سوريا.

أثناء رحلة الجمال الطويلة في مشوار عمله الجاسوسي والاستخباري تنقل لعدد من المحطات المهمة للوثوب إلى هدفه أهمها فرنسا وإيطاليا والعراق الذي زارها بمهمة رسمية عام 1965 على عهد الرئيس العراقي الراحل عبد السلام عارف ضمن اتفاق الوحدة الثلاثية بين مصر والعراق وسوريا حيث اتفقت الحكومات الثلاث لاتخاذ خطوات من شأنها تفعيل الاجراءات الخاصة بالوحدة من خلال تنفيذ خطة التبادل الاستراتيجي للدفاع المشترك الخاص بانتشار القطع العسكرية لتلك الدول على أراضيها حيث أرسلت بعض وحدات المشاة واسراب الطائرات العراقية لمصر وسوريا وتم استقبال وحدات تلك الدول في العراق بضمنها كتيبة من القوات الخاصة المصرية ومجموعة من عناصر جهاز المخابرات المصري العامل ضد "إسرائيل" وكان بضمنهم رفعت الجمال .
رفعت الجمال مع ابنه








مذكرات (رفعت) عن هذه الفترة تقول

رأفت الهجان مرة أخرى وجدت نفسي أقف عند نقطة تحول خطيرة في حياتي. لم أكن أتصور أنني ما أزال مدينًا لهم، ولكن الأمر كان شديد الحساسية عندما يتعلق بجهاز المخابرات. فمن ناحية روعتني فكرة الذهاب إلى قلب عرين الأسد. فليس ثمة مكان للاختباء في (إسرائيل)، وإذا قبض عليَّ هناك فسوف يسدل الستار عليَّ نهائيًا والمعروف أن (إسرائيل) لا تضيع وقتًا مع العملاء الأجانب. يستجوبونهم ثم يقتلونهم. ولست مشوقًا إلى ذلك. ولكني كنت أصبحت راسخ القدمين في الدور الذي تقمصته، كما لو كنت أمثل دورًا في السينما، وكنت قد أحببت قيامي بدور (جاك بيتون). أحببت اللعبة، والفارق الوحيد هذه المرة هو أن المسرح الذي سأؤدي عليه دوري هو العالم باتساعه، وموضوع الرواية هو الجاسوسية الدولية. وقلت في نفسي أي عرض مسرحي مذهل هذا؟... لقد اعتدت دائمًا وبصورة ما أن أكون مغامرًا مقامرًا، وأحببت مذاق المخاطرة. وتدبرت أمري في إطار هذه الأفكار، وتبين لي أن لا خيار أمامي. سوف أؤدي أفضل أدوار حياتي لأواجه خيارين في نهاية المطاف: إما أن يقبض عليَّ وأستجوب وأشنق، أو أن أنجح في أداء الدور وأستحق عليه جائزة الأوسكار. 







رأفت الهجان
تسلم الجمال مبلغ 3000 دولار أمريكي من المخابرات المصرية ليبدأ عمله وحياته في إسرائيل. وفي يونيو 1956 استقل سفينة متجهة إلى نابولي قاصدًا أرض الميعاد.

في عام 2002 صدر في إسرائيل كتاب الجواسيس من تأليف الصحفيين ايتان هابر (الذي عمل سنوات طويلة إلى جانب رئيس الحكومة الراحل اسحق رابين، وتولى مسؤولية مدير ديوانه ويوسي ملمن ويحكي الكتاب قصة أكثر من 20 جاسوسًا ومن بينهم رفعت الجمال ولكن القصة في ذلك الكتاب مغايرة تماما لما ورد في نسخة المخابرات المصرية والتي تم توثيقها في المسلسل التلفزيوني رأفت الهجان وفي القصة إدعاء بان الإسرائيليين عرفوا هوية الجمال منذ البداية، وجندوه كعميل وجاسوس لهم علي مصر، وأن المعلومات التي نقلها إليهم، ساهمت في القبض علي شبكات تجسس مصرية عديدة مزروعة في إسرائيل من قبل المصريين، وأنه نقل للمصريين معلومات أدت إلي تدمير طائرات لسلاح الجو المصري وإلي هزيمة حرب 1967. وكل هذا تدحضه الرواية المصرية التي تؤكد أن الجمال (الهجان) كان مواطنا مصريا خالصا أعطى وطنه الكثير . ولو كان الاسرائليون قد استطاعوا كشف هذا الجاسوس كما يزعمون وان المصريين لم يعلموا بخيانته كما يزعم الاسرائليون كذلك لكان الاسرائليون عرفوا بالاستعدادات المصرية للهجوم، فالمصريون إذا صدقنا الرواية الاسرائلية كانوا سيطلبون من جاسوسهم مجموعة من الحاجيات والمهام تكشف عن استعدادهم للهجوم.

إستنادا إلى كتاب الجواسيس وكما اوردها صحيفة يديعوت احرونوت الإسرائيلية فإن المخابرات المصرية جندت في مطلع الخمسينيات مواطنًا مصريًا اسمه رفعت علي الجمال، بعد تورطه مع القانون ومقابل عدم تقديمه للمحاكمة عرض عليه العمل جاسوسا وأعطيت إليه هوية يهودية واسم جاك بيتون. وجري إدخاله إلي إسرائيل بين مئات المهاجرين الذين وصلوا من مصر في تلك الفترة، وكان الهدف من إدخاله استقراره في إسرائيل وإقامة مصلحة تجارية تستخدم تمويها جيدا لنشاطاته التجسسية، ولكن الشاباك وهو جهاز الاستخبارات الداخلي لإسرائيل عكس الموساد مهمته مكافحة التجسس و تدقيق ماضي المهاجرين الجدد المشكوك في ولائهم لمعرفة إذا كانوا جواسيس وإسترعى انتباه الشاباك إن الهجان كان يتحدث الفرنسية بطلاقة لا يمكن أن يتحدث بها يهودي من مواليد مصر وقرر الموساد وضعه تحت المراقبة وقاموا بتفتيش منزله وعثروا على حبر سري وكتاب شيفرات لالتقاط بث إذاعي، وإستنادا إلى نفس الكتاب فإن شموئيل موريه رئيس قسم إحباط التجسس العربي و ضباط في الاستخبارات العسكرية والموساد و عاموس منور ورئيس الاستخبارات العسكرية يهوشفاط هيركابي قرروا محاولة القيام بعملية خطيرة وهي تحويل العميل المصري إلي عميل مزدوج.

يستمر الكتاب بسرد القصة قائلا بان الهجان أقام عام 1956 شركة سفر صغيرة باسم (سيتور) في شارع برنر بتل أبيب وهكذا وجد من الناحية العملية تعاونًا تجاريًا سريًا بين المخابرات المصرية التي مولت جزءا من تكلفة إقامة الشركة والشاباك التي ساهمت أيضا في تمويل الشركة وكان الهجان مشهورا بمغامراته النسائية، ليس فقط في إسرائيل بل وفي أوروبا أيضا حيث تعرف بيتون في إحدي جولاته بأوروبا في أكتوبر عام 1963 آلي فالفرود وهي امرأة ألمانية مطلقة لديها طفلة اسمها أندريه عمرها أربع سنوات وتزوجها بعد عشرة أيام في كنيسة بطقوس دينية كاملة.








إنجازاته حسب المخابرات المصرية

* تزويد مصر بميعاد العدوان الثلاثي على مصر قبله بفترة مناسبة إلا أن السلطات لم تأخذ الأمر بمأخذ الجد .

* تزويد مصر بميعاد الهجوم عليها في 1967 إلا أن المعلومات لم تأخذ مأخذ الجد لوجود معلومات أخرى تشير بأن الهجوم سيكون منصبا على سوريا .

* إبلاغ مصر باعتزام إسرائيل إجراء تجارب نووية، واختبار بعض الأسلحة التكنولوجية الحديثة، أثناء لقائه برئيسه علي غالي في ميلانو

* زود مصر بالعديد من المعلومات التي ساعدت مصر على الانتصار في حرب أكتوبر .

* كانت له علاقة صداقة وطيدة بينه وبين موشي ديان و عيزر وايزمان و شواب و بن غوريون

مذكراته

قرر الهجان أن يكتب مذكراته ، وأودعها لدى محاميه ، على أن يتم تسليمها لزوجته بعد وفاته بثلاث سنوات حتى تكون قد استعادت رباط جأشها ولديها القدرة على أن تتماسك وتتفهم حقيقة زوجها الذي عاش معها طوال هذه السنوات الطوال ويروي في مذكراته كيف حصل على امتياز التنقيب عن البترول المصري، في عام 1977 ، ليعود أخيرًا إلى مصر وفي نهاية مذكراته، يتحدَّث رفعت الجمَّال عن إصابته بمرض خبيث، وتلقيه العلاج الكيمائي، في أكتوبر ، وقد كتب "الجمال" وصية تفتح في حال وفاته ، وكان نصها كالتالي :

رأفت الهجان وصيتي. أضعها أمانة في أيديكم الكريمة السلام على من اتبع الهدى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون لقد سبق وتركت معكم ما يشبه وصية، وأرجو التكرم باعتبارها لاغية، وهاأنذا أقدم لسيادتكم وصيتي بعد تعديلها إلى ما هو آت: في حالة عدم عودتي حيا أرزق إلى أرض الوطن الحبيب مصر أي أن تكتشف حقيقة أمري في إسرائيل، وينتهي بي الأمر إلى المصير المحتوم الوحيد في هذه الحال، وهو الإعدام، فإنني أرجو صرف المبالغ الآتية:

* لأخي من أبى سالم على الجمال، القاطن.. برقم.. شارع الإمام على مبلغ.. جنيه. أعتقد أنه يساوى إن لم يكن يزيد على المبالغ التي صرفها على منذ وفاة المرحوم والدي عام 1935، وبذلك أصبح غير مدين له بشيء.

* لأخي حبيب على الهجان، ومكتبه بشارع عماد الدين رقم...، مبلغ... كان يدعى أنى مدين له به، وليترحم على إن أراد

* مبلغ... لشقيقتي العزيزة شريفة حرم الصاغ محمد رفيق والمقيمة بشارع الفيوم رقم .. بمصر الجديدة بصفة هدية رمزية متواضعة مني لها، وأسألها الدعاء لي دائما بالرحمة.

* المبلغ المتبقي من مستحقاتي يقسم كالآتي: نصف المبلغ لطارق محمد رفيق نجل الصاغ محمد رفيق وشقيقتي شريفة، وليعلم أنني كنت أكن له محبة كبيرة. النصف الثاني يصرف لملاجئ الأيتام بذلك أكون قد أبرأت ذمتي أمام الله، بعد أن بذلت كل ما في وسعى لخدمة الوطن العزيز، 







رأفت الهجان بعد عودته إلى مصر

بعد أن أتم رفعت الجمال عمليته الجاسوسية في مجال البترول. وأسس شركة آجيبتكو . وأعطى أنور السادات تعليماته لوزير البترول بأن يهتم بهذا "الرجل" العائد في شخصية جاك بيتون، دون أن يفصح عن شخصيته. وشدد علي أهمية مساعدته وتقديم كل العون له ، فلم تجد وزارة النفط سوي بئر مليحة المهجور لتقدمه له بعد أن تركته شركة فيليبس، لعدم جدواه. ورفضت هيئة البترول السماح له بنقل البترول من البئر في الصحراء الغربية إلى داخل البلاد بالتنكات. وأصرت علي نقله بأنابيب النفط ، وهو ما لم يتمكن رفعت الجمال من توفيره ماديا ، فلجأ مرة أخرى إلي السادات الذي كرر أن المخابرات المصرية وفي إطار الإعداد للعملية قد قامت بإزالة كل الأوراق التي قد تثبت وجود رفعت الجمال من كل الأجهزة الحكومية بحث صار رفعت الجمال رسميا لا وجود له ، وبالتالي لا يستطيع ابنه الحصول على جواز السفر المصري الأمر الذي أدى بزوجته وابنه أن يقدموا التماس لرئيس الجمهورية محمد حسني مبارك لاستغلال صلاحياته في إعطاءه الجنسية ، إلا أن طلبها قوبل بعدم اهتمام.

وفاته

توفي الجمال بعد معاناته بمرض سرطان الرئة عام 1982 في مدينة دارمشتات القريبة من فرانكفورت بألمانيا ودفن فيها.



الهجان في أدب الجاسوسية






ملصق مسلسل رأفت الهجان.

في 4 فبراير عام 1987، روى الكاتب الراحل صالح مرسى كيف ظهرت إلى الوجود قصته عن عميل المخابرات رأفت الهجان. كان الكاتب حسبما يقول قد قرر وقتها أن يتوقف عن كتابة هذا النوع من الأدب، لولا لقاء بالمصادفة جمعه بشاب من ضباط المخابرات المصرية أخذ يلح عليه وبشدة أن يقرأ ملخصا لعملية من عمليات المخابرات. ذات ليلة حمل الملف الذي يحوي تفاصيلها إلى غرفة نومه وشرع في القراءة وتمالكه إعجاب وتقدير كبير لشخصية رأفت الهجان وقرر ان يلتقي مع محسن ممتاز (عبد المحسن فايق أحد الضباط الذين جندوا الهجان) للحصول على تفاصيل إضافية تساعده في الكتابة عن الهجان لكن محسن ممتاز رفض أن يعطيه معلومات حول شخصية الهجان الحقيقية و إلتقى صالح مرسي بعدها أيضا مع عبد العزيز الطودي المتخفي باسم عزيز الجبالى الذي راح يروي على مدى عشرة فصول مخطوطة وعلى 208 ورقات فلوسكاب ما حدث على مدى ما يقرب من عشرين عامًا. منذ ظهور قصة (رفعت الجمَّال) إلى الوجود، كرواية مسلسلة، حملت اسم رأفت الهجَّان، في 3 يناير 1986، في العدد رقم 3195 من مجلة المصوِّر المصرية، جذب الأمر انتباه الملايين، الذين طالعوا الأحداث في شغف مدهش، لم يسبق له مثيل، وتعلَّقوا بالشخصية إلى حد الهوس، وأدركوا جميعًا، سواء المتخصصين أو غيرهم، أنهم أمام ميلاد جديد، لروايات عالم المخابرات، وأدب الجاسوسية، وتحوَّلت القصة إلى مسلسل تليفزيوني، سيطر على عقل الملايين، في العالم العربي كله، وأثار جدلًا طويلًا لدرجة أنه كان وقت عرض المسلسل تصبح الشوارع خالية تماما من الناس، ولأن الأمر قد تحوَّل، من مجرَّد رواية في أدب الجاسوسية، تفتح بعض ملفات المخابرات المصرية، إلى صرعة لا مثيل لها، ولهفة لم تحدث من قبل، وتحمل اسم (رأفت الهجان)، فقد تداعت الأحداث وراحت عشرات الصحف تنشر معلومات جديدة في كل يوم، عن حقيقة ذلك الجاسوس وأيضا فإن المسلسل الشهير برأفت الهجان لم تكن نهايته صحيحة بشكل كامل فإنها مختلفة عما تم عرضه في المسلسل وكما ان بعض الفقرات في حياته كانت خاطئة.

​
:download:
تابعوا لو حبيتم 
​
قصة جديدة ​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

الصور الأرشيفية النادرة لرفعت الجمال

1




2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

15




16




17




18




19




20




21




22




23




24



​


----------



## طحبوش (11 يناير 2010)

خطيييييييييييييييييييييير موضوع الجواسيس ربنا يساعد و يسهل


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

"الجاسوسه التى بكت عليها جولدا مائير "هبه سليم" قصه البدايه والنهايه"

بكت جولدا مائير على مصير هبة التي وصفتها بأنها "قدمت لإسرائيل أكثر مما قدم زعماء إسرائيل" وعندما جاء هنري كيسنجر وزير الخارجية الأمريكي ليرجو السادات تخفيف الحكم عليها. . كانت هبة تقبع في زنزانة انفرادية لا تعلم أن نهايتها قد حانت بزيارة الوزير الامريكي.
لقد تنبه السادات فجأة الى أنها قد تصبح عقبة كبيرة في طريق السلام، فأمر بإعدامها فوراً، ليسدل الستار على قصة الجاسوسة التي باعت مصر ليس من أجل المال أو العقيدة. . إنما الوهم الذي سيطر على عقلها وصور لها بأن إسرائيل دولة عظمى لن يقهرها العرب.
آمنت هبة بكل هذه الخرافات، ولم يستطع والدها – وكيل الوزارة بالتربية والتعليم – أن يمحو أوهامها
ولأنها تعيش في حي المهندسين وتحمل عضوية في نادي "الجزيرة"– فقد اندمجت في وسط شبابي لا تثقل عقله سوى أحاديث الموضة والمغامرات
وعندما حصلت على الثانوية العامة ألحت على والدها للسفر الى باريس لإكمال تعليمها الجامعي، 
وأمام ضغوط الفتاة الجميلة وافق الأب وهو يلعن هذا الوسط الاجتماعي الذي يعيش فيه 
ولأنها درست الفرنسية منذ طفولتها فقد كان من السهل عليها أيضاً أن تتأقلم بسرعة مع هذا الخليط العجيب من البشر. إنها الحرية بمعناها الحقيقي، الحرية في القول والتعبير . 
جمعتها مدرجات الجامعة بفتاة يهودية من أصول بولندية دعتها ذات يوم لسهرة بمنزلها، وهناك التقت بلفيف من الشباب اليهود الذي تعجب لكونها مصرية جريئة 
لقد أعلنت صراحة في شقة البولندية أنها تكره الحرب، وتتمنى لو أن السلام عم المنطقة. وفي زيارة أخرى أطلعتها زميلتها على فيلم يصور الحياة الاجتماعية في إسرائيل، وأسلوب الحياة في "الكيبوتز" وأخذت تصف لها كيف أنهم ليسوا وحوشاً آدمية كما يصورهم الإعلام العربي، بل هم أناس على درجة عالية من التحضر والديموقراطية.
وعلى مدار لقاءات طويلة مع الشباب اليهودي. . استطاعت هبة أن تستخلص عدة نتائج كحقائق ثابتة. أهم هذه النتائج أن إسرائيل قوية جداً وأقوى من كل العرب. وأن أمريكا لن تسمح بهزيمة إسرائيل في يوم من الأيام بالسلاح الشرقي.. ففي ذلك هزيمة لها.
آمنت هبة أيضاً بأن العرب يتكلمون أكثر مما يعملون. وقادتها هذه النتائج الى حقد دفين على العرب 
وثقت هبة أيضاً في أحاديث ضابط الموساد الذي التقت به في شقة صديقتها. . وأوهمها باستحالة أن ينتصر العرب على إسرائيل وهم على خلاف دائم وتمزق خطير، في حين تلقى إسرائيل الدعم اللازم في جميع المجالات من أوروبا وأمريكا.
كانت هذه الأفكار والمعتقدات التي اقتنعت بها الفتاة سبباً رئيسياً لتجنيدها للعمل لصالح الموساد .. دون إغراءات مادية أو عاطفية أثرت فيها، مع ثقة أكيدة في قدرة إسرائيل على حماية "أصدقائها" 
هكذا عاشت الفتاة أحلام الوهم والبطولة، وأرادت أن تقدم خدماتها لإسرائيل طواعية ولكن.. كيف؟ 
فقط تذكرت فجأة المقدم فاروق الفقي الذي كان يطاردها في نادي الجزيرة،.وإظهار إعجابه الشديد ورغبته الملحة في الارتباط بها 
وتذكرت وظيفته الهامة في مكان حساس في القوات المسلحة المصرية
وفي أول أجازة لها بمصر. . كانت مهمتها الأساسية تنحصر في تجنيده ، وكان الثمن خطبتها له. وفرح الضابط العاشق بعروسه وبدأت تدريجياً تسأله عن بعض المعلومات والأسرار الحربية. . وبالذات مواقع الصواريخ الجديدة التي وصلت من روسيا. . فكان يتباهى أمامها بأهميته ويتكلم في أدق الأسرار العسكرية، ويجيء بها بالخرائط زيادة في شرح التفاصيل.
أرسلت هبة سليم على الفور بعدة خطابات الى باريس بما لديها من معلومات ولما تبينت إسرائيل خطورة وصحة ما تبلغه هذه الفتاة لهم.. اهتموا بها اهتماماً فوق الوصف. وبدأوا في توجيهها الى الأهم في تسليح ومواقع القوات المسلحة. . وبالذات قواعد الصواريخ والخطط المستقبلية لإقامتها، 
وسافرت هبة الى باريس مرة ثانية تحمل بحقيبتها عدة صفحات. . دونت بها معلومات غاية في السرية والأهمية للدرجة التي حيرت المخابرات الاسرائيلية. فماذا سيقدمون مكافأة للفتاة الصديقة؟
سؤال كانت إجابته عشرة آلاف فرنك فرنسي حملها ضابط الموساد الى الفتاة .. مع وعد بمبالغ أكبر وهدايا ثمينة وحياة رغدة في باريس. رفضت هبة النقود بشدة وقبلت فقط السفر الى القاهرة على نفقة الموساد بعد ثلاثة أشهر من إقامتها بباريس
لم يكن المقدم فاروق الفقي بحاجة الى التفكير في التراجع، إذ أن الحبيبة الرائعة هبة كانت تعشش بقلبه وتستحوذ على عقله.. ولم يعد يملك عقلاً ليفكر، بل يملك طاعة عمياء.وعندما أخذها في سيارته الفيات 124 الى صحراء الهرم.. كان خجولاً ويتبعها أينما سارت. . وسقط ضابط الجيش المصري في بئر الخيانة ، ليصير في النهاية عميلاً للموساد تمكن من تسريب وثائق وخرائط عسكرية.. موضحاً عليها منصات الصواريخ "سام 6" المضادة للطائرات. . التي كانت القوات المسلحة تسعى ليلى نهار لنصبها لحماية مصر من غارات العمق الاسرائيلية.
لقد تلاحظ للقيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة ولجهازي المخابرات العامة والحربية، أن مواقع الصواريخ الجديد تدمر أولاً بأول بواسطة الطيران الإسرائيلي. حتى قبل أن يجف الأسمنت المسلح بها، وحودث خسائر جسيمة في الأرواح، وتعطيل في تقدم العمل وإنجاز الخطة التي وضعت لإقامة حائط الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات.
تزامنت الأحداث مع وصول معلومات لرجال المخابرات المصرية. . بوجود عميل "عسكري" قام بتسريب معلومات سرية جداً الى إسرائيل. وبدأ شك مجنون في كل شخص ذي أهمية في القوات المسلحة، وفي مثل هذه الحالات لا يستثنى أحد بالمرة بدءاً من وزير الدفاع.
"اتسعت دائرة الرقابة التليفزيونية والبريدية لتشمل دولاً كثيرة أخرى، مع رفع نسبة المراجعة والرقابة الى مائة في المائة من الخطابات وغيرها، كل ذلك لمحاولة كشف الكليفية التي تصل بها هذه المعلومات الى الخارج. كما بدأت رقابة قوية وصارمة على حياة وتصرفات كل من تتداول أيديهم هذه المعلومات من القادة، وكانت رقابة لصيقة وكاملة. وقد تبينت طهارتهم ونقاءهم.
ثم أدخل موظفو مكاتبهم في دائرة الرقابة. . ومساعدوهم ومديرو مكاتبهم .. وكل من يحيط بهم مهما صغرت أو كبرت رتبته".
وفي تلك الأثناء كانت هبة سليم تعيش حياتها بالطول وبالعرض في باريس. وعرفت الخمر والتدخين وعاشت الحياة الاوروبية بكل تفاصيلها..
لقد نزفت عروبتها نزفاً من شرايين حياتها، وتهللت بشراً عندما عرض عليها ضابط الموساد زيارة إسرائيل، فلم تكن لتصدق أبداً أنها مهمة الى هذه الدرجة، ووصفت هي بنفسها تلك الرحلة قائلة: "طائرتان حربيتان رافقتا طائرتي كحارس شرف وتحية لي. وهذه إجراءات تكريمية لا تقدم أبداً إلا لرؤساء وملوك الدول الزائرين
في مطار تل أبيب كان ينتظرني عدد من الضباط اصطفوا بجوار سيارة ليموزين سوداء تقف أسفل جناح الطائرة، وعندما أدوا التحية العسكرية لي تملكني شعور قوي بالزهو. واستقبلني بمكتبه مائير عاميت رئيس جهاز الموساد ، وأقام لي حفل استقبال ضخماً ضم نخبة من كبار ضباط الموساد على رأسهم مايك هراري الأسطورة (2)، وعندما عرضوا تلبية كل "أوامري". . طلبت مقابلة جولدا مائير رئيسة الوزراء التي هزمت العرب ومرغت كرامتهم، ووجدت على مدخل مكتبها صفاً من عشرة جنرالات إسرائيليين أدوا لي التحية العسكرية. . وقابلتني مسز مائير ببشاشة ورقة وقدمتني اليهم قائلة: "إن هذه الآنسة قدمت لإسرائيل خدمات أكثر مما قدمتم لها جميعاً مجتمعين".
وبعد عدة أيام عدت الى باريس. . وكنت لا أصدق أن هذه الجنة "إسرائيل" يتربص بها العرب ليدمروها!!

*سفر بلا عودة
وفي القاهرة . . كان البحث لا يزال جارياً على أوسع نطاق، والشكوك تحوم حول الجميع، الى أن اكتشف أحد مراقبي الخطابات الأذكياء "من المخابرات المصرية" خطاباً عادياً مرسلاً الى فتاة مصرية في باريس سطوره تفيض بالعواطف من حبيبها. لكن الذي لفت انتباه المراقب الذكي عبارة كتبها مرسل الخطاب تقولن أنه قام بتركيب إيريال الراديو الذي عنده، ذلك أن عصر إيريال الراديو قد انتهى. إذن .. فالإيريال يخص جهازاً لاسلكياً للإرسال والاستقبال.
وانقلبت الدنيا في جهازي المخابرات الحربية والمخابرات العامة وعند ضباط البوليس الحربي، وتشكلت عدة لجان من أمهر رجال المخابرات، ومع كل لجنة وكيل نيابة ليصدر الأمر القانوني بفتح أي مسكن وتفتيشه. وكانت الأعصاب مشدودة حتى أعلى المستويات في انتظار نتائج اللجان، حتى عثروا على جهاز الإيريال فوق إحدى العمارات.. واتصل الضباط في الحال باللواء فؤاد نصار مدير المخابرات الحربية وأبلغوه باسم صاحب الشقة. . فقام بإبلاغ الفريق أول أحمد اسماعيل وزير الدفاع "قبل أن يصبح مشيراً" الذي قام بدوره بإبلاغ الرئيس السادات.
حيث تبين أن الشقة تخص المقدم فاروق الفقي ، وكان بحكم موقعه مطلعاً على أدق الأسرار العسكرية، فضلاً عن دوره الحيوي في منظمة سيناء
وكان الضابط الجاسوس أثناء ذلك في مهمة عسكرية بعيداً عن القاهرة.
وعندما اجتمع اللواء فؤاد نصار بقائد الضابط الخائن. رفض القائد أن يتصور حدوث خيانة بين أحد ضباط مكتبه. خاصة وأن المقدم فاروق يعمل معه منذ تسع سنوات، بل وقرر أن يستقيل من منصبه إذا ما ظهر أن رئيس مكتبه جاسوس للموساد.
وعندما دخل الخائن الى مكتبه.. كان اللواء حسن عبد الغني نائب مدير المخابرات الحربية ينتظره جالساً خلف مكتبه بوجه صارم وعينين قاسيتين فارتجف رعباً وقد جحظت عيناه وقال في الحال "هو أنت عرفتوا؟؟".
وعندما ألقى القبض عليه استقال قائده على الفور، ولزم بيته حزيناً على خيانة فاروق والمعلومات الثمينة التي قدمها للعدو.
وفي التحقيق اعترف الضابط الخائن تفصيلياً بأن خطيبته جندته .. وأنه رغم إطلاعه على أسرار عسكرية كثيرة إلا أنه لم يكن يعلم أنها ستفيد العدو.
وعند تفتيش شقته أمكن العثور على جهاز اللاسلكي المتطور الذي يبث من خلاله رسائله، وكذا جهاز الراديو ونوتة الشفرة، والحبر السري الذي كان بزجاجة دواء للسعال. ضبطت أيضاً عدة صفحات تشكل مسودة بمعلومات هامة جداً معدة للبث، ووجدت خرائط عسكرية بالغة السرية لأحشاء الجيش المصري وشرايينه، تضم مواقع القواعد الجوية والممرات والرادارات والصواريخ ومرابص الدفاعات الهامة.
وفي سرية تامة . . قدم سريعاً للمحاكمة العسكرية التي أدانته بالإعدام رمياً بالرصاص.. واستولى عليه ندم شديد عندما أخبروه بأنه تسبب في مقتل العديد من العسكريين من زملائه من جراء الغارات الاسرائيلية. وأخذوه في جولة ليرى بعينه نتائج تجسسه. فأبدى استعداده مرات عديدة لأن يقوم بأي عمل يأمرونه به.
ووجدوا – بعد دراسة الأمر بعناية – أن يستفيدوا من المركز الكبير والثقة الكاملة التي يضعها الاسرائيليون في هذا الثنائي. وذلك بأن يستمر في نشاطه كالمعتاد خاصة والفتاة لم تعلم بعد بأمر القبض عليه والحكم بإعدامه.
وفي خطة بارعة من مخابراتنا الحربية، أخذوه الى فيلا محاطة بحراسة مشددة، وبداخلها نخبة من أذكى وألمع رجال المخابرات المصرية تتولى "إدارة" الجاسوس وتوجيهه، وإرسال الرسائل بواسطة جهاز اللاسلكي الذي أحضرته له الفتاة ودربته عليه. وكانت المعلومات التي ترسل هي بالطبع من صنع المخابرات الحربية، وتم توظيفها بدقة متناهية في تحقيق المخطط للخداع، حيث كانت حرب أكتوبر قد اقتربت، وهذه هي إحدى العمليات الرئيسية للخداع التي ستترتب عليها أمور استراتيجية مهمة بعد ذلك.
لقد كان من الضروري الإبقاء على هبة في باريس والتعامل معها بواسطة الضابط العاشق، واستمر الاتصال معها بعد القبض عليه لمدة شهرين، ولما استشعرت القيادة العامة أن الأمر أخذ كفايته.. وأن القيادة الإسرائيلية قد وثقت بخطة الخداع المصرية وابتلعت الطعم، تقرر استدراج الفتاة الى القاهرة بهدوء.. لكي لا تهرب الى إسرائيل إذا ما اكتشف أمر خطيبها المعتقل.
وفي اجتماع موسع.. وضعت خطة القبض على هبة. . وعهد الى اللواء حسن عبد الغني ومعه ضابط آخر بالتوجه الى ليبيا لمقابلة والدها في طرابلس حيث كان يشغل وظيفة كبيرة هناك. وعرفاه على شخصيتهما وشرحا له أن ابنته هبة التي تدرس في باريس تورطت في عملية اختطاف طائرة مع منظمة فلسطينية، وأن الشرطة الفرنسية على وشك القبض عليها . . وما يهم هو ضرورة هروبها من فرنسا لعدم توريطها، ولمنع الزج باسم مصر في مثل هذه العمليات الارهابية. وطلبا منه أن يساعدهما بأن يطلبها للحضور لرؤيته حيث أنه مصاب بذبحة صدرية.
أرسل الوالد برقية عاجلة لابنته. . فجاء ردها سريعاً ببرقية تطلب منه أن يغادر طرابلس الى باريس. . حيث إنها حجزت له في أكبر المستشفيات هناك وأنها ستنتظره بسيارة إسعاف في المطار. . وأن جميع الترتيبات للمحافظة على صحته قد تم اتخاذها.
ولكي لا تترك المخابرات المصرية ثغرة واحدة قد تكشف الخطة بأكملها. . فقد تم إبلاغ السلطات الليبية بالقصة الحقيقية، فتعاونت بإخلاص مع الضابطين من أجل اعتقال الجاسوسة المصرية. وتم حجز غرفة في مستشفى طرابلس وإفهام الأطباء المسؤولين مهمتهم وما سيقومون به بالضبط.
وبعدما أرسل والدها رداً بعدم استطاعته السفر الى باريس لصعوبة حالته. . صح ما توقعه الضابطان، إذ حضر شخصان من باريس للتأكد من صحة البرقية وخطورة المرض، وسارت الخطة كما هو مرسوم لها، وذهب الاسرائيليان الى المستشفى وتأكدا من الخبر، فاتصلا في الحال بالفتاة التي ركبت الطائرة الليبية في اليوم التالي الى طرابلس. وعلى سلم الطائرة عندما نزلت هبة عدة درجات كان الضابطان المصريان في انتظارها، وصحباها الى حيث تقف الطائرة المصرية على بعد عدة أمتار من الطائرة الليبية. . فسألتهما: 
إحنا رايحين فين؟
فرد أحدهما:
المقدم فاروق عايز يشوفك.
فقالت: 
هو فين؟.
فقال لها: 
في القاهرة.
صمتت برهة ثم سألت: 
أمال إنتم مين؟
فقال اللواء حسن عبد الغني: 
إحنا المخابرات المصرية.
وعندما أوشكت أن تسقط على الأرض.. أمسكا بها وحملاها حملاً الى الطائرة التي أقلعت في الحال، بعد أن تأخرت ساعة عن موعد إقلاعها في انتظار الطائرة القادمة من باريس بالهدية الغالية.
لقد تعاونت شرطة المطار الليببي في تأمين انتقال الفتاة لعدة أمتار حيث تقف الطائرة المصرية. .وذلك تحسباً من وجود مراقب أو أكثر صاحب الفتاة في رحلتها بالطائرة من باريس.. قد يقدم على قتل الفتاة قبل أن تكشف أسرار علاقتها بالموساد.
وبلا شك. . فاعتقال الفتاة بهذا الأسلوب الماهر جعلها تتساءل عن القيمة الحقيقية للوهم الذي عاشته مع الإسرائيليين. فقد تأكدت أنهم غير قادرين على حمايتها أو إنقاذها من حبل المشنقة. وهذا ما جعلها تعترف بكل شيء بسهولة بالتفصيل. . منذ أن بدأ التحقيق معها في الطائرة بعد إقلاعها مباشرة. وبعد أيام قليلة من اعتقالها تبين لها وللجميع عجز الإسرائيليين عن حماية إسرائيل نفسها وعدم قدرتهم على إنقاذها.
فقد جاءت حرب أكتوبر وتدمير خط بارليف بمثابة الصدمة التي أذهلت أمريكا قبل إسرائيل. فالخداع المصري كان على أعلى مستوى من الدقة والذكاء. وكانت الضربة صائبة غذ أربكت العدو أشلته. . لولا المدد العسكري الأمريكي.. والأسلحة المتطورة.. والصواريخ السرية. . والمعونات. . وإرسال الطيارين والفنيين الأمريكان كمتطوعين .
لقد خسرت إسرائيل في ذلك الوقت من المعركة حوالي مائتي طائرة حربية. ولم تكن تلك الخسارة تهم القيادة الاسرائيلية بقدر ما خسرته من طيارين ذوي كفاءة عالية قتلوا في طائراتهم، أو انهارت أعصاب بعضهم ولم يعودوا صالحين للقتال. ولقد سبب سقوط الطائرات الاسرائيلية بالعشرات حالة من الرعب بعد عدة أيام من بدء المعركة. . الى أن وصلت المعونات الامريكية لإسرائيل في شكل طيارين وفنيين ووسائل إعاقة وتشويش حديثة.

لا أحد يعرف

تبخرت أوهام الجاسوسة هبة سليم. . وأيقنت أنها كانت ضحية الوهم الذي سيطر على فكرها وسرى بشرايينها لمدة طويلة للدرجة التي ظنت أنها تعيش الواقع من خلاله. . لكن.. ها هي الحقائق تتضح بلا رتوش أو أكاذيب.
لقد حكم عليها بالإعدام شنقاً بعد محاكمة منصفة اعترفت صراحة أمامها بجريمتها.. وأبدت ندماً كبيراً على خيانتها. وتقدمت بالتماس لرئيس الجمهورية لتخفيف العقوبة ولكن التماسها رفض.
وكانت تعيش أحلك أيامها بالسجن تنتظر تنفيذ الحكم. . عندما وصل هنري كيسنجر وزير الخارجية الأمريكي – اليهودي الديانة – لمقابلة الرئيس السادات في أسوان في أول زيارة له الى مصر بعد حرب أكتوبر.. وحملته جولدا مائير رسالة الى السادات ترجوه تخفيف الحكم على الفتاة. ومن المؤكد أن كيسنجر كان على استعداد لوضع ثقله كله وثقل دولته خلف هذا الطلب. وتنبه الرئيس السادات الذي يعلم بتفاصيل التحقيقات مع الفتاة وصدور الحكم بإعدامها.. الى أنها ستصبح مشكلة كبيرة في طريق السلام. فنظر الى كيسنجر قائلاً: "تخفيف حكم؟ .. ولكنها أعدمت.. !!".
دهش كيسنجر وسأل الرئيس: "متى.. ؟"
ودون أن ينظر لمدير المخابرات الحربية قال السادات كلمة واحدة: "النهاردة".
وفعلاً .. تم تنفيذ حكم الإعدام شنقاً في هبة سليم في اليوم نفسه في أحد سجون القاهرة.
أما الضابط العاشق – المقدم فاروق عبد الحميد الفقي – فقد استقال قائده من منصبه لأنه اعتبر نفسه مسؤولاً عنه بالكامل.
وعندما طلبت منه القيادة العامة سحب استقالته، رفض بشدة وأمام إصرار القيادة على ضرورة سحب استقالته.. خاصة والحرب وشيكة. .اشترط القائد للموافقة على ذلك أن يقوم هو بتنفيذ حكم الإعدام في الضابط الخائن. ولما كان هذا الشرط لا يتفق والتقاليد العسكرية. .وما يتبع في مثل هذه الأحوال. . فقد رفع طلبه الى وزير الدفاع "الحربية" الذي عرض الأمر على الرئيس السادات "القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة" فوافق فوراً ودون تردد.
وعندما جاء وقت تنفيذ حكم الإعدام رمياً بالرصاص في الضابط الخائن. . لا أحد يعرف ماذا كان شعور قائده وهو يتقدم ببطء. . يسترجع في شريط سريع تسع سنوات مرت عليهما في مكتب واحد. . تسع سنوات كان بعضها في سواد الليل. . وبعضها تتلألأ خلاله ومضات الأمل قادمة من بعيد. . الأمل في الانتصار على اليهود الخنازير القتلة السفاحين.. وبينما كان يخطط لحرب أكتوبر كان بمكتبه هذا الخائن الذي باع الوطن والأمن وقتل بخيانته أبرياء..
لا أحد يعرف ماذا قال القائد له. . وماذا كان رد الضابط عليه. . لا أحد يعرف.
هل طلب منه أن ينطق بالشهادتين، وأن يطلب المغفرة من الله؟. . . لا أحد يعرف.
لكن المؤكد أنه أخرج مسدسه من جرابه. . وصوبه على رأس الضابط وأطلق طلقتني عليه كما تقضي التعليمات العسكرية في حالة إعدام *


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

*الجاسوس المصري الذي زرعته اسرائيل في القصر الجمهوري* 


لم يكن هذا الجاسوس يجلس في المقاهي والنوادي وينصت للأخبار ويرسلها لمن يعمل لحسابهم، ولم يكن يتلصص على المنشآت العسكرية والاقتصادية ليرسل عنها تقارير، بل اخترق أعلى مؤسسة سيادية في البلاد، لقد اخترق القصر الجمهوري، وكان مصدره رئيس الجمهورية شخصيا، إنه الجاسوس الشهير علي العطفي الذي كان المدلّك الخاص للرئيس المصري الراحل 
أنور السادات، وظل على مدى 7 سنوات داخل القصر الجمهوري يعمل لحساب "الموساد" الإسرائيلي من دون أن يكتشفه أحد، ومن هنا كانت قصته ذات التفاصيل المثيرة.

"في بداية الثمانينات من القرن الماضي ظهر في مصر كتاب يحمل اسم "علي العطفي"، وكانت تلك أول مرة يخرج فيها اسم العطفي الى الرأي العام، فأثار ضجة كبيرة في مصر والدول العربية. 
جاء في الكتاب المنسوب إليه أنه هو الذي قتل الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر، على أساس أنه كان مدلكه الخاص، وتسبب في موته عن طريق تدليكه بكريم مسمّم، تغلغل في جسده ببطء ثم قتله، 
وذلك معناه أن المخابرات الإسرائيلية كانت اخترقت منزل عبدالناصر وفراشه، وتسببت الإشاعة في حدوث بلبلة في مصر، زاد حدتها ما قاله الزعيم الصيني شوان لاي لأول وفد مصري زار الصين بعد وفاة عبدالناصر، وكان الوفد برئاسة السيد حسين الشافعي نائب رئيس الجمهورية في ذاك الحين، وقد قال الشافعي، في مذكراته التي نشرها قبل 20 عاماً، إن لاي قال لهم "لقد كان 
عندكم رجل ثروة لكنكم فرطتم فيه"، وفهم أعضاء الوفد المصري أنه كان يقصد ترك أمر علاج عبدالناصر للسوفيات، فقد بقي لفترة يتلقى العلاج الطبيعي في مصحة تسخالطوبو السوفياتية عام يدلكونه بها، ووقتها، وبعد ظهور الكتاب، تذكر الجميع تلك الواقعة 1966، وأنه من الممكن أن يكون السوفيات دسوا له نوعا من السموم في المراهم التي كانوا وأيقن الكل بأن عبدالناصر مات مقتولا، لكن ليس بأيدي السوفيات بل بيد الموساد الإسرائيلي عن طريق عميلهم علي العطفي، 

وراحت الصحف وقتها تفيض في نشر كل ما يتعلق بالموضوع، 

ظلت الإشاعة قائمة يصدّقها البعض ويكذّبها البعض الآخر، حتى تولى السيد سامي شرف مدير مكتب عبدالناصر ووزير شؤون رئاسة الجمهورية، الرد عليها، ونشر على لسانه في عدد جريدة الوفد رقم 1085 الصادر في 9 ديسمبر (كانون الأول) 2004 أن العطفي لم يتعامل مع عبدالناصر 

بأي شكل سواء مباشر أو غير مباشر، وتحدى شرف أن يكون اسم العطفي مدرجا في سجلات الزيارة الخاصة بالرئيس والمحفوظة برئاسة الجمهورية، ثم تصدت أقلام أخرى ودحضت ما جاء في الكتاب المجهول الذي نشر منسوبًا الى العطفي وهو في السجن، واتضح أن الاخير جنِّد في الموساد بعد موت عبدالناصر، كذلك خلت أوراق القضية التي تحمل رقم 4 لسنة 1979 تماما من 
ذكر أي علاقة له بالرئيس عبدالناصر.

كان سبب انتشار الإشاعة أن العطفي حين اكتشف أمره أحيل الى المحاكمة في تكتم شديد، فقد أصدر السادات تعليمات مشددة للإعلام بالتكتم على الخبر الفضيحة، فماذا يقول الشعب حينما يرى أن "الموساد" اخترق منزل رئيس الجمهورية؟!! آثر السادات أن يتجرع مرارة الضربة بمفرده، 

ومن هنا كثرت الإشاعات والأقاويل حول حقيقة العطفي ودوره بعد انكشاف أمره بعد وفاة الرئيس السادات.

تقول بيانات الجاسوس إن اسمه علي خليل العطفي، من مواليد حي السيدة زينب في القاهرة عام 1922، لم يحصل سوى على الشهادة الإعدادية فحسب، وبعدها عمل كصبي بقال، ثم عامل في أحد الأفران، ثم عامل في إحدى الصيدليات، ثم انتهى به المطاف للعمل في مهنة مدلّك، وكانت 
مهنة غير منتشرة في ذلك الوقت، ولا يهتم بها سوى الطبقة الأرستقراطية. عمل العطفي كمساعد لأحد المدلكين الأجانب، وبعد قيام الثورة، رحلت غالبية الأجانب من مصر، وخلت الساحة له، كون ممارسي مهنة التدليك من الأجانب، فكثر الطلب عليه، وازدحمت أجندة مواعيده، وراح يتنقل من 
قصر فلان إلى فيلا فلان، وكثر اختلاطه بعلية القوم، وأعطى لنفسه لقب "خبير" علاج طبيعي، 

وكان هذا المصطلح حديث عهد في مصر، فلما ظهرت الحاجة لوجود العلاج الطبيعي في مصر ونشره كعلم ومهنة وجد لنفسه مكانا بين رواده، فانضم الى قائمة مدربي العلاج الطبيعي في معاهد التربية الرياضية في مصر، وبدأت الدولة ترسل خريجي تلك المعاهد في بعثات تدريبية الى أوروبا والولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفياتي، فعاد هؤلاء إلى مصر وهم يحملون درجات الدكتوراه.

عام 1963 وجد العطفي اسمه في كشوف من تمت الموافقة على سفرهم الى الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، فوجد أن أمامه فرصة ذهبية للوصول الى أعلى المناصب لو حصل على الدكتوراه، لكن كيف وهو ليس معه سوى الشهادة الإعدادية، بحسب اعترافاته في ما بعد، أنه استطاع الحصول 
عليها من رجال الموساد في سفارة إسرائيل في أمستردام، حيث عاش فترة في هولندا وتزوج منها، وحصل على الجنسية الهولندية، وأصبح هناك مبرر لسفرياته الكثيرة والتي كانت تتم كغطاء لنشاطه التجسسي، وبعد ذلك وبموجب شهادة الدكتوراه المزوّرة عمل أستاذا في معاهد التربية 

الرياضية، وانتُخب رئيسا للاتحاد المصري للعلاج الطبيعي، وكان أول عميد للمعهد العالي للعلاج الطبيعى في مصر منذ إنشائه عام 1972 حتى قُبض عليه في 18 مارس (آذار) 1979.
ارتبط العطفي من خلال عمله بشبكة علاقات قوية بكبار المسؤولين في مصر، وكان في مقدمة أصدقائه السيد كمال حسن علي أحد من تولوا رئاسة جهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية، ورئاسة الوزراء في مصر، والسيد عثمان أحمد عثمان صهر السادات وصاحب أكبر شركة مقاولات في مصر وقتها. كان طريقه لتلك الصداقات صديق عمره الكابتن عبده صالح الوحش نجم النادي الأهلي في ذلك الحين، والمدير الفني للمنتخب الكروي المصري وقتها، الذي جعله المشرف على الفريق الطبي للنادي الأهلي، فتعددت علاقاته، حتى أصبح المدلك الخاص لرئيس الجمهورية بدءاً من عام 1972.

كشفت التحقيقات التي أجريت مع العطفي 1922، لم يحصل سوى على الشهادة الإعدادية فحسب، وبعدها عمل كصبي بقال، ثم عامل في أنه هو الذي سعى الى المخابرات الإسرائيلية بنفسه عن طريق سفارتهم في هولندا، وتبين لرجال الموساد أنه شخص ليس له عزيز، وصديقه الوحيد في الدنيا هو المال، وليس له أي انتماء لوطنه ولا يتقيد بأي مبدأ، وبالتالي تمت الموافقة على اعتماده كعميل مخلص لهم.
بعد الموافقة على تجنيده تم الاتصال به من القاهرة عن طريق أحد عملاء الموساد وطلب منه سرعة السفر إلى أمستردام، وبعد أربعة أيام كان هناك من دون أن يعرف لماذا طلبوه هناك، وما هي المهمة المكلّف بها، ومن سوف يلتقي به، وظل يتجول في شوارعها وبين حدائقها، حتى وجد فتاة تصدم به وهو يسير في إحدى الحدائق، وكادت تقع على الأرض، ولما حاول مساعدتها وجدها تناديه باسمه وتطلب منه قراءة الورقة التي وضعتها في جيب معطفه من دون أن يشعر! ثم اختفت الفتاة خلال ثوان بالكيفية نفسها التي ظهرت بها.
مد العطفي يده لجيب معطفه وقرأ الورقة التي دستها الفتاة المجهولة، وكان فيها عنوان مطلوب منه أن يذهب إليه في اليوم نفسه بعد ساعات عدة، وعندما وصل الى بداية الشارع الذي فيه العنوان المذكور وجد سيارة سوداء تقف بجواره ويطلب منه سائقها أن يركب بسرعة، وبمجرد أن دلف داخل السيارة وانطلقت به فوجىء بالفتاة المجهولة التي أعطته الورقة بجواره.
توقفت السيارة بالعطفي وبصحبته الفتاة المجهولة، أمام إحدى البنايات!! سار خلف الفتاة بين ردهات عدة حتى وصل الى حجرة ذات تجهيزات خاصة، كان فيها شخص ذو ملامح مصرية، وقف يستقبله قائلا: إيلي برغمان ضابط "الموساد" المكلف بك، ولدت وعشت حتى بدايات شبابي في القاهرة، ثم هاجرت مع أسرتي الى إسرائيل. ثم بدأ الاتفاق على تفاصيل العمل، فأخبره برغمان بأنه سيخضع لدورات تدريبية مكثفة، واتفق معه أيضا على المقابل الذي سيأخذه نظير خدماته لـ"الموساد"، وعُرض على جهاز كشف الكذب قبل أن تبدأ تدريباته على أعمال التجسّس.


المهمّة المستحيلة

كان برنامج التدريب الذي خضع له العطفي يركز على تأهيله ليكون نواة لشبكة جاسوسية تخترق الوسط الطبي والأكاديمي في مصر، فدُرّب على استخدام أجهزة الإرسال والاستقبال بالشفرة، وتصوير المستندات بكاميرات دقيقة، واستخدام الحبر السري، كذلك تضمن التدريب تأهيله نفسيا ومعنويا للتعامل مع المجتمع بوضعه الجديد، حتى أصبح العطفي مؤهلا تماما للقيام بالعمليات التجسسية لصالح الموساد الإسرائيلي داخل مصر. 
لكن برغمان كان ينظر للعطفي نظرة طموحة، ويرى فيه فرصة ذهبية تستحق أن تُقتنص، فقررأن يطرح ما يفكر فيه على رئيس الموساد، وفي اجتماع موسع ضم رؤساء أفرع الموساد وكبار قادتها، فتح برغمان حقيبته وأخرج منها ملفات عدة سلم لكل شخص نسخة منها، وبدأ يطرح فكرته فقال: الدكتور العطفي متخصص في العلاج الطبيعي، وهو أحدث التخصصات الطبية في مصر، وقلة عدد الأطباء والأساتذة في هذا التخصص سوف تعطي له فرصة كبيرة للتميز في مجاله بقليل من المساعدات العلمية التي نقدمها له، حيث نستطيع أن نمده بأحدث الأدوية والكريمات، وندعوه لمؤتمرات علمية دولية في هذا التخصص، ونمول حملة دعائية عنه في مصر وخارجها، لتتردد عليه الشخصيات المهمة ذات المراكز العالية في الدولة، ليصبح قريبا من معاقل صنع القرار، ثم نصل لتنفيذ الفكرة التي تدور في خاطري، وهي أن الرئيس السادات يحرص على أن يكون بين أفراد طاقمه الطبي مدلّك خاص،
فلماذا لا نحاول لأن يكون العطفي هو المدلّك الخاص للرئيس السادات؟ سيحتاج الأمر 
وقتا ليس بقصير ولمجهود كبير، لكننا سنخترق مؤسسة الرئاسة، وتكون حياة الرئيس المصري بين أيدينا!
استمع رئيس الموساد وقادته لفكرة برغمان، وطلب من الحضور التصويت على الفكرة برفضها أو الموافقة عليها، وعلى مدى ساعات عدة ناقش الحضور الفكرة بكل تفاصيلها، وفي نهاية الأمر نجح برغمان في الحصول على موافقة الغالبية على فكرته، وتقرر سفره إلى هولندا لبدء تجهيز العطفي للمهمة الجديدة والتي أطلق عليها "المهمة المستحيلة".
الجاسوس المجهول






عاد العطفي إلى مصر وتسلّم من مندوب "الموساد" أدوات عمله كجاسوس، من حبر سري وشفرة، وجهاز إرسال واستقبال، وكاميرا دقيقة، ولم يكن يعرف شيئا عما خطّطه برغمان له، وخلال المرات التي سافر فيها إلى هولندا كان يُدرّب في أرقى المستشفيات التي تقوم بالعلاج الطبيعي، حتى أصبح بالفعل خبير تدليك، وتوالت عليه الدعوات من جامعات عدة ليحاضر فيها في تخصّصه، وطاردته الصحف المصرية والأجنبية لإجراء حوارات معه، وكان ذلك كله جزءاً من السيناريو الذي أعده برغمان له ليكون مدلّك السادات.
في تلك الأثناء افتُتح في مصر أول معهد للعلاج الطبيعي، واختير العطفي ليكون أول عميد له، وذات يوم بينما هو في مكتبه بالمعهد فوجىء بمكتب رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية يطلبه. 
خرج العطفي من المقابلة وهو لا يصدق أنه أصبح أحد أطباء رئيس الجمهورية، وخُصِّصت سيارة من رئاسة الجمهورية تأخذه كل يوم من بيته بحي الزمالك إلى حيث يوجد السادات في أي من قصور الرئاسة المتعددة. امتد عمله أيضا الى جميع أفراد أسرة الرئيس، وأصبح مقربا جدا من السادات، 
فهو الرجل الذي يدخل عليه وهو شبه عار ويسلم نفسه له، وتدريجيا اتسع نفوذه 
وزادت صلاحياته، ووصل الأمر إلى أن قاعة كبار الزوار في مطار القاهرة كانت تفتح له، وبالتالي كان من المستحيل أن تفتَّش حقائبه!
خلال تلك الفترة لم يدخر العطفي وسعا في إمداد الموساد بكل ما يتاح أمامه من معلومات، وشمل ذلك كل ما يدور في القصر الجمهوري، من مقابلات وحوارات. اطمأن العطفي تماما إلى أنه من المستحيل كشف أمره، وبدأ يتخلى عن حرصه، وبعدما كان يطوف جميع أحياء القاهرة، بل وغالبية مدن مصر بسيارته، ليلقي بخطاباته إلى "الموساد"، وبعدما كان في كل مرة يلقي برسالته في صندوق مختلف عن سابقه، أصبح يلقي بخطاباته تلك في أقرب صندوق بريد يقابله بجوار المعهد أو النادي. كثرت سفرياته الى خارج مصر بحجج مختلفة، وبعدما كان يعمد لختم جوازه بتأشيرات مزورة لبلاد لم يزرها أصبح لا يهتم بذلك، بل يخرج من البلاد ويدخل وفي حقيبة يده ما يدينه بالتجسس، وكان تخلّيه عن حرصه هذا هو سبب اكتشافه.
في آخر زيارة له الى أمستردام، قبل القبض عليه، وصلت به الجرأة أن يتوجه إلى مقر السفارة الإسرائيلية على قدميه أكثر من مرة، وهو الشخص الذي أصبح من الشخصيات العامة المعروفة، وفي إحدى تلك الزيارات التقطته عيون المخابرات المصرية، وصوِّر بصحبة عدد من رجال الموساد المعروفين لضباط المخابرات المصرية، وأُرسلت الصور إلى القاهرة، وكانت أجهزة 
المخابرات المصرية على مدى أشهر عدة سابقة لتلك الواقعة في حيرة شديدة بسبب يقينها من وجود جاسوس مجهول في مكان حسّاس ولا تعرف من هو، وكان لدى المخابرات المصرية معلومات مؤكدة بأن هذا الجاسوس المجهول ينقل لإسرائيل أسراراً دقيقة عن شؤون رئاسة الجمهورية، وعن حياة الرئيس الخاصة، فخُصِّص ملف في المخابرات المصرية باسم "الجاسوس المجهول" تشير بياناته إلى أنه قريب جدا من دائرة صنع القرار السياسي، فهو يبلّغ إسرائيل أولا بأول كل تحرّكات الرئيس السادات. 
تسلم الملف العميد محمد نسيم، الشهير بنسيم قلب الأسد، أحد أكفأ ضباط جهاز المخابرات المصريين على مدى تاريخه، وبدأ نسيم تحرياته المكثفة للكشف عن سر الجاسوس المجهول


الجاسوس الخائن
كان العميد محمد نسيم هو المسؤول عن ملف العطفي، ولأيام عدة لم تر عيناه النوم، الى أن اكتمل ذلك الملف وضم أدلة كثيرة على إدانته، فعُرض على الرئيس السادات شخصيًا. في البداية شكك السادات في صحة المعلومات التي قدمها له رئيس المخابرات المصرية، وسأله عن الضابط المسؤول عن ملف العطفي، فلما علم بأنه محمد نسيم صدّق كل كلمة لثقته الشديدة بالأخير. ولشدة خصوصية الموضوع ومدى حساسيته،
أمر السادات باطلاعه أولا بأول على كل ما يستجد في موضوع العطفي، وأمر بإعطاء ملفه صفة "شديد السرية"، وهي أعلى درجات التصنيف المخابراتي، ثم صدرت بعد ذلك أوامر عليا بإنهاء الملف والقبض على العطفي. 
صدرت الأوامر لضابط المخابرات المصري في هولندا، بإحكام الرقابة على العطفي وضرورة ألا يشعر هو بذلك كي لا يلجأ إلى السفارة الإسرائيلية، أو تتدخل السلطات الهولندية وتمنع تسليمه لمصر. عندما توجه العطفي الى شركة الطيران ليحجز تذكرة رجوع الى مصر، تلقى ضابط المخابرات أمرا بأن يعود معه على الطائرة نفسها ويقبض عليه في المطار بمجرد نزوله من الطائرة، وفي 22 اذار (مارس) 1979 أقلعت الطائرة من مطار أمستردام وعلى متنها ضابط المخابرات الذي تأكد من وجود اسم العطفي على قائمة الركاب في الرحلة ذاتها، وبعد هبوط الطائرة على أرض مطار القاهرة وقف تحت سلّمها ينتظر نزول العطفي، وكانت المفاجأة الصاعقة أن العطفي اختفى، أين ذهب؟ 
هل تبخر؟ تحرك الضابط والتقى زملاءه في مكتب المطار فأكدوا له أن العطفي لم يخرج من الطائرة، فأبلغوا العميد محمد نسيم الذي تمكن بأساليبه الخاصة من معرفة أن العطفي في منزله، وأنه عاد الى مصر على طائرة أخرى قبل موعد تلك الرحلة بيومين، وكان ذلك من الأساليب المضلّلة التي يتبعها العطفي في تنقلاته، وكان لا بد من وضع خطة أخرى للقبض عليه.
في صباح اليوم التالي تلقى العطفي اتصالا من صحافي في مجلة "آخر ساعة" أخبره فيها بأنه يريد إجراء حوار مطوّل معه عن آخر المستجدات في مجال العلاج الطبيعي، وتحدد له موعد التاسعة مساء، وقبل انتهاء المكالمة توسّله الصحافي أن يحبس الكلب الوولف المخيف الذي يلاصقه في تحركاته كلها، فوعده العطفي بذلك وهو يضحك ولا يعلم أن ما تم كان بترتيب محكم من المخابرات المصرية.
في الثامنة والنصف من مساء 23 اذار (مارس) 1979، كان حي الزمالك بالكامل محاطاً بسياج أمني على أعلى مستوى لكن من دون أن يشعر أحد، فهذا أحد أحياء القاهرة المعروف برقيّه وبأن عددا كبيرا من سفارات الدول الأجنبية موجود فيه، ويسكنه الكثير من رجال السلك الدبلوماسي الأجانب في القاهرة، ونظرا الى خطورة المهمة وحساسيتها كان من الضروري التحسب لأي شيء مهما كان، وأمام العمارة رقم 4 في شارع بهجت علي في الزمالك بدا كل شيء هادئا، وعلى مقربة منها توقفت سيارات سوداء عدة تحمل أرقامًا خاصة، ونزل منها أناس يرتدون الملابس المدنية ولا يبدو عليهم شيء غريب. كان العطفي ينتظر ضيفه الصحافي المتفق على حضوره في هذا الوقت. وصل رجال المخابرات إلى باب شقته التي تشغل دورا كاملا بالعمارة المملوكة له ذاتها ويسكنها عدد من علية القوم، ففتحت الشغالة لهم باب الشقة لتصحبهم إلى الصالون، لكنها فوجئت بالعميد محمد نسيم يقتحم غرفة المكتب ليواجه العطفي الذي كان جالسا على مقعده الوثير ينتظر ضيفه الصحافي، وعلى رغم المفاجاة المشلة إلا أنه حاول أن يبدو متماسكا، فأعطى نسيم أوامره لرجاله بأن ينتشروا داخل المنزل.
أخرج نسيم أوامر النيابة بالقبض عليه وتفتيش منزله وأطلعه عليها، وذلك لاتهامه بالتخابر مع دولة أجنبية، فتصنّع العطفي الذهول والدهشة مما يسمع، وبدا يتحدث بنبرة تهديدية لنسيم يحذره فيها من مغبة ما يقوم به، لكن الرجل الذي يعي عمله جيدا واصل مهمته، وقطع ذلك حضور شريف ابن العطفي الطالب بكلية الهندسة، الذي فوجئ بالمشهد المهين لوالده، ودار حوار بالألمانية بين شريف ووالده، قال فيه الابن لأبيه أنه سيطلب جمال نجل السادات كي يخبر أونكل السادات بما يتم، وكان بين الحضور ضابط يجيد الألمانية فأخبر وكيل النيابة الموجود مع المجموعة، بحقيقة ما يريده الابن، فطلب ألا يتم ذلك منعًا لحدوث أي بلبلة تعوق المهمة. 

التوبة

تحدث العميد نسيم قائلا: "دكتور عطفي... أنت متهم بالتخابر مع دولة أجنبية، ونحن جئنا لتنفيذ أمر بالقبض عليك"، فقال العطفي: "أنت عارف بتكلم مين؟"، ثم اتجه إلى الهاتف وأمسك بسماعته، لكن نسيم أخذها منه وقال له: "أولا، إجراءات المخابرات لا يستطيع أحد أن يوقفها ولا حتى رئيس الجمهورية، وثانيا، رئيس الجمهورية على علم تام بكل ما يحدث الآن بل ويتابعه بصفة شخصية، ويجلس الآن ينتظر خبر القبض عليك، ثم أخرج له صورة مع ضباط الموساد التي التقطت له أمام السفارة الإسرائيلية في هولندا، فانهار العطفي وألقى بجسده على أقرب مقعد".
قال العطفي: "أنا هقول على كل حاجة، بس قبل ما أتكلم عايز أقولكم على حاجة مهمة، كنت ناوي أتوب تماما الأسبوع الجاي، وسافرت أمستردام الأسبوع اللي فات مخصوص عشان أبلغهم قراري، وكنت ناوي أحج السنة دي، وضابط المخابرات الإسرائيلي أبلغني أني أقدر آخد أسرتي وأسافر بهم إلى تل أبيب، وأنا بقترح عليكم دلوقتي إن الأمور تمشي على طبيعتها، أسافر هناك ... ومن هناك أقدر أخدم مصر.. وأكفر عن اللي فات، فقال له العميد نسيم مستدرجا إياه:
اقتراح جميل ومقنع تماما، اتعاون معانا بقى عشان نقدر ننفذ الكلام ده".
ابتلع العطفي هذا الطعم، وبدأ يقص حكايته من الألف إلى الياء، لكنه استخدم ذكاءه وأدخل كثيرا من الحكايات الكاذبة في قصته، ولاحظ رجال المخابرات ذلك، فتركوه يحكي ما يريد، ثم سألوه عن طريقة اتصاله بالمخابرات الإسرائيلية فقال بأن ذلك يتم عن طريق خطابات مشفرة على ورق كربون ويقوم بإرسالها من خلال البريد، وكانت تلك هي أول الأدلة المادية على تورّطه في التجسس.
أخرج العطفي من بين أوراقه "بلوك نوت" عليه بادج المعهد العالي للعلاج الطبيعي، كانت صفحاته بيضاء، وبين أوراقه ورقة مكتوب عليها "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم" فأشار إلى أنها ورقة الكربون التي يستخدمها كحبر سري، ثم مد يده بين صفوف كتب مكتبته وسحب كتابا معينا وقال: هذا كتاب الشفرة، فنادى نسيم على واحد من رجاله وسلمه الكربون وكتاب الشفرة، وبإشارات خاصة ومن دون كلام تناولهما الضابط، وبعد لحظات أعطاهما لنسيم وهو يشير بإشارات خاصة ومن دون كلام أيضاً، لكن نسيم عرف أن العطفي يراوغ، لأن الكتاب الذي أعطاه لهم ليس هو كتاب الشفرة، فما كان منه إلا أن حدّثه بلهجة حادة: أين كتاب الشفرة الحقيقي؟ فقام العطفي لإحضاره من مكان آخر، عندها طلب نسيم تفتيش زوايا المنزل وأركانه كافة، ثم عاد العطفي ومعه كتاب الشفرة الذي فُحص وتأكدوا من صحته.
كانت الزوجة انضمت الى الحضور وكذا الابن الثاني عمر، وأخبرهم رجال المخابرات بحقيقة رجل البيت الذي يتجسس لحساب إسرائيل، فانهارت الزوجة ـ التي ثبت يقينا في ما بعد عدم علمها بالأمر ـ وأقبلت عليه تصرخ وهي توبّخه بألفاظ نارية، وكذا ابنه الكبير، بينما انخرط العطفي في نوبة بكاء شديدة. امتدت الجلسة حتى السابعة من صباح اليوم التالي، وأشار نسيم لاثنين من رجاله بمصاحبة الزوجة وولديه لجمع حاجاتهم ومغادرة المكان، فلقد أصبح منذ تلك اللحظة خاضعا لسيطرة رجال المخابرات، وبدأ فريق الضبط يستعد لمغادرة المكان ومعهم صيدهم الثمين، إنه الدكتور علي العطفي الطبيب الخاص لرئيس الجمهورية، يخرج ذليلا منكسرا بين أيدي رجال المخابرات المصرية متّهمًا بأقبح تهمة.

السادات يتابع العمليّة

كانت الساعة 9 صباحًا حينما خرج نسيم بصحبة عدد من رجاله وبينهم العطفي، في حين بقي بعض رجال المخابرات داخل الشقة وخارجها، في حين كان هناك فريق آخر سبقهم إلى مقر المعهد العالي للعلاج الطبيعي، وصعد إلى حيث مكتبه. بعد لحظات، جاءت السيارة التي تقل العطفي وتوقفت داخل أسوار المعهد، وشاهد الطلاب والأساتذة عميدهم مقبوضا عليه، وفي مكتبه عثر رجال المخابرات على ضالتهم، إنه جهاز اللاسلكي المتطور الذي يستخدمه العطفي في بث رسائله، كان مخبأ في مكان سحري لا يستطيع أحد الوصول إليه سواه، ثم خرج الجميع بعد الأمر بتشميع مكتبه.
منذ خروج فريق الضبط الى منزل العطفي ورئيس جهاز المخابرات المصرية لم يغادر مكتبه، وكان يتابع لحظة بلحظة عملية الضبط والتفتيش، حتى دخل عليه نسيم قلب الأسد مؤديًا التحية العسكرية ويبشره بانتهائها على خير ما يرام، وفورًا أمسك رئيس المخابرات بالتلفون وطلب الرئيس السادات الذي كان متلهفا هو الآخر الى سماع الخبر، لكن السادات طلب أن يسمعه من نسيم شخصيًا، وحضور الإثنين إلى استراحة الرئاسة في منطقة الهرم، وأمام السادات روى نسيم كل تفاصيل عملية الخيانة التي تورط فيها طبيبه الخاص، وعملية القبض وما وجدوه لديه من أدلة دامغة تثبت تجسسه، فأصدر السادات تعليماته بأن تتم العملية في طي الكتمان، وألا تنشر أجهزة الإعلام عنها أي شيء.
على مدار 20 يوماً توالت اعترافات العطفي لأجهزة التحقيق، و سُوّدت أكثر من 1000 ورقة باعترافاته. لكن خلال أيام التحقيق الأولى كان العطفي مصممًا على أنه لم يعمل بالتخابر إلا منذ عام 1976، لكن تقرير المخابرات جاء ليؤكد أن العطفي كان على علاقة بـ"الموساد" منذ عام 1972، وأنه كان يرسل برسائله اللاسلكية المشفرة منذ ذاك التاريخ، وتم التأكيد من ذلك بفحص جهاز الإرسال الذي ضُبط عند العطفي، ومطابقة تردده مع الترددات المجهولة التي رصدتها أجهزة المخابرات منذ عام 1972 وعجزت وقتها عن تحديد مصدرها، وكان من بين أحراز القضية جهاز دقيق يستخدم في عرض الميكروفيلم، وكارت بوستال ذو تصميم خاص فيه جيب سري للغاية يوضع به الميكروفيلم.
أثناء التحقيق معه، أصدر المدعي العام الاشتراكي في مصر قرارا في 3 نيسان (أبريل)1979 بمنع العطفي وزوجته وأولاده من التصرف في ممتلكاتهم، فحُصرت وفُرضت الحراسة عليها، وبناء على هذا القرار أصدرت محكمة القيم حكما في 1 اذار (مارس) 1981 بمصادرة أموال وممتلكات العطفي وأسرته لصالح الشعب، وكانت ثروته أثناء القبض عليه تقدر بمليونين ومائتي ألف جنيه.
أما العطفي فأحيل الى محكمة أمن الدولة العليا في القضية رقم 4 لسنة 1979، حيث أصدرت حكمها عليه بالإعدام شنقًا، لكن الرئيس السادات خفف الحكم إلى الأشغال الشاقة لمدة 15 سنة فحسب، ورفض الإفراج عنه أو مبادلته على رغم الضغوط السياسية التي تعرض لها وقتها من رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي مناحم بيغن الذي تعددت لقاءاته بالسادات خلال تلك الفترة، وهما يعدّان لاتفاقيات السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل.
بعد صدور الحكم على العطفي، قام الابن الأكبر له بنشر إعلان مدفوع الأجر على مساحة كبيرة من صحف عدة يعلن فيه لشعب مصر أنه يتبرأ من والده ويستنكر خيانته لمصر.
بعد وفاة السادات وتولي الرئيس مبارك الحكم، تقدم العطفي بالتماسات عدة له بطلب الإفراج عنه لظروف صحية، لكن مبارك رفض الموافقة على تلك الطلبات التي كان آخرها عام 1987، وقيل إنه أصيب بالعمى وهو في سجنه الذي بقي فيه ذليلا مهانا حتى وفاته في 1 نيسان (ابريل) عام 1990، ورفضت أسرته استلام جثته، فدُفنت في مقابر الصدقة.


​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

حكمت فهمى 


في أحد ملاهي النمسا الليلية تمكنت المخابرات الألمانية من نسج خيوطها حول الراقصة المصرية حكمت فهمي، بعد أن دفعت إليها بالجاسوس الألماني ابلر حسين جعفر، ولكنها عندما عادت إلى القاهرة اكتشفت أنه الجاسوس الألماني إبلر ليربط بينهما كراهيتهما للإنكليز، ومن جانبه حبه لبلاده، وحينما تعطل جهاز اللاسلكي تمكنت حكمت فهمي من استدعاء الضابط أنور السادات الوطني الثائر لإصلاح الجهاز ، ليرتبط السادات مع حكمت فهمي والجاسوس الألماني إبلر بأكبر قضية تجسس في ذلك الوقت.الكاتب الصحفي محمود صلاح يكشف لنا من خلال كتابه السادات والجاسوس العلاقات المتشابكة ما بين حكمت فهمي والمخابرات الألمانية، وكيف اشتعلت ثورية الضابط أنور السادات لتجنيده لخدمة الألمان، بعد أن جمعهما كراهيتهما للإنكليز .. كما يكشف عمليات الاعتقال المتكررة، والحوادث والمغامرات المثيرة لحياة الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات، وعلاقته بجماعة الإخوان، والكثير من الأحداث المثيرة منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية حتي هروبه من المعتقل..ويتناول الكتاب قصة حياة الضابط المصري أنور السادات منذ بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية بين دول المحور، والحلفاء وفي مقدمتهم بريطانيا التي كانت تحتل مصر.كما يتناول النشأة الأولى للسادات في قريته ميت أبو الكوم منذ عام 1918 وانتقاله فيما بعد إلى حي كوبري القبة بالقاهرة والحياة الفقيرة التي عاشها، ويرصد الكاتب وطنية السادات المبكرة بكراهيته لمشهد الكونستابل الإنكليزي وهو يجوب شوارع القاهرة.
ومن المتناقضات أنه رغم كراهية السادات للإنجليز، فقد أتاحت له وساطة أحد الأطباء الإنكليز دخول الكلية الحربية وبعد عامين تخرج السادات من الكلية الحربية وهو يراوده الحلم بالثورة ضد الإنكليز.
وفي منقباد التقى السادات مع الضابط جمال عبد الناصر لأول مرة، ،كان عبد الناصر ينصت له ولا يتكلم إلا القليل، لأنه كان لا يميل إلى المزاح، ولأنه يقيم حاجزاً بينه وبين الآخرين، وهو الأمر الذي دفع السادات للإعجاب بشخصيته.
السادات والإخوان
ويكشف الكاتب عن قوة علاقة الضابط أنور السادات بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وذلك من خلال التزامه الشديد بحضور درس الثلاثاء، الذي كان يلقيه الشيخ حسن البنا المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين، وأثار التزامه بحضور الدرس الأسبوعي انتباه الشيخ حسن البنا، مما دفعه إلى التحفظ في الحديث معه في البداية، حتي صارحه السادات ذات يوم بأنه يسعى إلى عمل تنظيم عسكري لقلب الأوضاع في البلد!!
إلا أن الشيخ البنا التزم الصمت رغم دهشته من تلك الصراحة المذهلة، فقد خشي البنا أن يكون السادات مدسوساً عليهم من المخابرات!! إلا أنه عندما كاشفه السادات بمخططات الجيش في التحرك للثورة هنا تخلى الشيخ حسن البنا عن حذره تجاه السادات، وبدأ التنسيق بينهما للثورة على نظام الحكم الملكي.
عزيز المصري
ولما كان السادات مفتوناً بشخصية عزيز المصري، فقد سعى لدي الشيخ حسن البنا لتقديمه إلى الفريق عزيز المصري، وشجعه عزيز على المضي قدماً في تنظيمه السري، وانضم إليه زملاؤه ، حتى اضطرت إدارة الجيش الإنكليزي إلى انسحابهم بأسلحتهم، وعقب ذلك تورط السادات في عملية تهريب عزيز المصري لحساب الألمان، لمساندة رشيد الكيلاني بالعراق في ثورته ضد الإنكليز، إلا أن المخابرات اكتشفت محاولته، وتم القبض علي السادات، وراوغ وكيل النيابة حتى أفرج عنه ليواصل نشاطه السياسي السري.
الإنكليز والنحاس
وعندما تقدمت جيوش القائد الألماني روميل إلى ليبيا في عام 1942 شعر الإنكليز بأن الرأي العام المصري ضدهم، وفي محاولة منهم لإرضاء الشعب المصري، حاصروا قصر الملك فاروق بعد رفضه تكليف مصطفى النحاس بتشكيل الوزارة واجبروا الملك على تكليف النحاس بتشكيل الوزارة ، ورغم ذلك خرجت المظاهرات تهتف في شوارع القاهرة إلى الأمام يا روميل!
وعندما سقطت العلمين في يد الألمان، أرسل السادات ضابطاً مصرياً إلى القائد الألماني روميل، ليخبره بأن التنظيم السري للضباط المصريين، على استعداد للمشاركة في الحرب إلي جانب الألمان ضد الإنكليز، مقابل أن تنال مصر استقلالها، وأقلعت طائرة بالضابط المصري إلا أن الألمان أسقطوها.. وكان السادات في ذلك الوقت يعمل بسلاح الإشارة في الجبل الأصفر، وذات يوم جاءه زميله حسن عزت وأخبره بمفاجأة، أن ضابطين من الجيش الألماني يطلبان مساعدته، لتبدأ علاقة السادات مع أغرب قصة جاسوسية أبطالها ضابطان ألمانيا وراقصة مصرية.. 
الراقصة والجاسوس
ويكشف الكاتب بداية علاقة الراقصة حكمت فهمي بالجاسوس الألماني حسين جعفر أبلر والتي بدأت داخل أحد النوادي الليلية بالنمسا التي كانت ترقص فيها حكمت فهمي، عندما قدم لها حسين جعفر نفسه علي أنه طالب مصري، واستطاع أن ينسج خيوط شباكه حولها بحكمة، حتى وقعت في غرامه، ليختفي من حياتها فجأة ودون مقدمات.
وعندما نشبت الحرب العالمية الثانية عادت حكمت فهمي إلى مصر، لترقص في ملهي الكونتيننتال، دون أن تعلم أنه قد تم تجنيدها ضمن جهاز المخابرات الألماني من خلال العلاقة التي نسجها حولها حسين جعفر، وكان رئيس المخابرات الألمانية قد شاهد حكمت فهمي وهي ترقص في النمسا، فدعاها للرقص أمام هتلر ووزير دعايته جوبلز في ألمانيا، وعندما شاهدها جوبلز أعطى تعليماته بتجنيدها لصالح الألمان، الذين كانوا يعرفون حجم شعبيتها لدى كبار الضباط الإنكليز في مصر.
ولم تكن حكمت فهمي تعلم أن علاقتها مع حسين جعفر أو الضابط الألماني أبلر سوف تجمعها مع السادات في أكبر قضية تجسس في ذلك الوقت، ويكشف الكاتب حقيقة حسين جعفر، فهو من أب وأم ألمانيين، انفصل كلاهما عن الآخر، وكانت الأم تعمل بمدينة بورسعيد، والتقت بمحام مصري تزوجها وتبنى الطفل، وأطلق عليه حسين جعفر، ولكنه عندما سافر إلى ألمانيا التقطته المخابرات الألمانية وتم تجنيده لإتقانه العربية، وكانت أول المهام التي أوكلت إليه هي نسج علاقة غرامية مع الراقصة حكمت فهمي تمهيداً لتجنيدها وعندما حاولت المخابرات الألمانية زرع جاسوس ألماني في قلب القاهرة لم يكن أمامها سوى حسين جعفر أو إبلر وكانت مهمته تتلخص في الحصول على الخطة البريطانية، وأين سيركزون دفاعاتهم، وعدد القوات البريطانية ونوعها، ومدى تعاون الجيش المصري معهم إذا بدأت المعركة؟
وتمكن إبلر من دخول القاهرة عبر عملية اختراق للصحراء، في الملابس العسكرية للجنود البريطانيين، وعلى مشارف أسيوط استبدل ملابسه هو وزميله مونكاسترن واستكملوا الرحلة بعد عدة مغامرات، حتى وصلا إلى القاهرة لتنفيذ مهمتهما، بينما كانت قوات روميل تقف على أعتاب العلمين بعد عدة انتصارات حققها على جيش الحلفاء.. وعند وصولهما إلي مشارف أسيوط تنكر إبلر في صورة ضابط بريطاني، ومونكاستر في شخصية سائح أميركي ، وتحت هاتين الشخصيتين تمكن إبلر وزميله من دخول أحد المعسكرات البريطانية، بل إن قائد المعسكرات أخذهما بسيارة عسكرية لتوصيلهما إلى أسيوط.
وعندما وصلا إلى القاهرة نزلا في فندق شبرد، ليبدأ أول اتصال بينهما والمخابرات الألمانية، ليعلنا الاستعداد لبدء العملية ، وفي ملهي الكيت كات يلتقي إبلر مع حكمت فهمي مرة ثانية، لتؤكد له حكمت فهمي كراهيتها للإنكليز ، ليكشف لها عن شخصيته، وعن مهمة التجسس التي كلفه بها قائده روميل ، وأبدت حكمت فهمي استعدادها للتعاون مع الألمان، واستأجرت له عوامة قريبة من عوامتها، وعندما صعد إبلر لتركيب إريال اللاسلكي، هنا لاحظ وجود جندي بريطاني على سطح عوامة الميجور البريطاني المجاور لهما، فباغته بطلب المساعدة قبل أن يفكر في أي شيء.
السادات والألمان
وخلال أيام قليلة استطاع إبلر أن يوثق علاقته بالميجور البريطاني، دون أن يتسلل إليه الشك بأن هذا الشاب المصري حسين جعفر هو نفسه الجاسوس الألماني إبلر.
وعندما تم القبض على الجاسوسين الألمانيين اللذين يستقبلان الرسائل من القاهرة، قررت المخابرات الألمانية عدم الرد علي إبلر وصديقه مونكاستر، حتى اعتقد إبلر أن جهاز اللاسلكي أصابه عطل مفاجئ، وطلب المساعدة من حكمت فهمي مساعدته عبر شخص تثق به، لإصلاح الجهاز، حتي يتمكن من إتمام عملية التجسس.
وتمكنت حكمت فهمي من الوصول إلى الضابط المصري أنور السادات، عبر صديقه حسن عزت، فوافق على الفور علي إصلاح الجهاز والتعاون مع الألمان، نظراً لكراهيته للإنكليز، وبلا تردد ذهب معها إلى عوامة إبلر لإصلاح الجهاز المعطل، وتأكد السادات أن الجهاز معطل ولا يمكن إصلاحه، إلا أن إبلر قدم له جهازاً أميركياً آخر، كان قد حصل عليه من سفارة سويسرا التي كانت ترعى شئون الألمان في مصر، إلا أنه لا يعرف كيفية تشغيله، واكتشف السادات أن الجهاز بدون مفاتيح، واقترح السادات أن يشغله بمفاتيح مصرية الصنع يقوم هو بتركيبها.
وحمل السادات الجهاز في حقيبته متجهاً إلي بيته في كوبري القبة، بينما استمر إبلر في نشاطه بجمع المعلومات من داخل النوادي الليلية التي يسهر فيها الضباط والجنود الإنكليز، حتى تسرب الشك إلى أحدهم ولكنه عندما قام للإبلاغ عنه، وهو يرتدي الملابس العسكرية الإنكليزية شعر إبلر بالخطروفر هارباً، إلا أن المخابرات الإنكليزية بدأت منذ تلك الليلة تتبع أثره وفي نفس الليلة التقى إبلر بالراقصة الفرنسية ايفيت وهي في حقيقة الأمر جاسوسة كانت تعمل لحساب الوكالة اليهودية في مصر، وفور قضاء ليلتها معه في العوامة أبلغت عنه في تقرير تفصيلي وكشفت عن حقيقة شخصيته الألمانية، عندما سمعته يتحدث مع زميله مونكاستر بالألمانية، وفي ذات الوقت كان جهاز المخابرات البريطاني يبحث عن إبلر وصديقه.
في ملهي الكيت كات
وداخل ملهى الكيت كات التقت حكمت فهمي بالميجور سميث المتيم بها، وفي تلك الليلة تمكنت حكمت فهمي من الحصول منه علي معلومات ثمينة، عندما صارحها أنه مسافر إلي ميدان الحرب علي الخطوط الأمامية، وعلي الفور ألغت حكمت فهمي رقصتها لتقضي السهرة معه في عوامتها، وهناك دست له المخدر في كأس الويسكي لتحصل منه علي أخطر تقرير، يتضمن كافة المعلومات التي يبحث عنها إبلر، فهرولت إليه ومنحته التقرير الذي يحتوي على كافة المعلومات عن القوات النيوزيلندية، ووحدات من جنوب أفريقيا، وأستراليا، بالإضافة إلي وحدة أخرى قوامها 5 آلاف جندي كانت سترسل إلى الإسكندرية، و2500 لغم لتعزيز الخط الدفاعي، وتركيز الدفاع في العلمين نفسها وليس على بعد عدة أميال كما كان يعتقد روميل.
ولكن عند عودة إبلر إلى زميله مونكاستر فوجئ به في حالة اضطراب شديد، وهو يخبره أن صديقيهما الجاسوسين اللذين يتلقيان إشارتهما تم القبض عليهما في السجون البريطانية، وطلبت منهما المخابرات الألمانية في تلك الليلة عدم إرسال سوى المعلومات الهامة وفي الثانية عشرة مساءً تحديداً.
وفي تلك الليلة خرج إبلر وصديقه إلى ملهى الكيت كات، ليلتقيا هناك بالميجور ألفريد وليامز سانوم أخطر رجال المخابرات العاملين في قوات الحلفاء في الشرق الأوسط!!
والذي قدَّم نفسه لهما على أنه عمر بك الرجل الثري الوجيه، ولم يخطر في بال رجل المخابرات في ذات الوقت أنه يجلس إلى جوار أخطر جاسوس ألماني تبحث عنه المخابرات البريطانية ومخابرات قوات الحلفاء، وفي تلك الليلة علمت الراقصة إيفيت الجاسوسة اليهودية: أن المخابرات الإنكليزية تبحث عن جاسوس ألماني في القاهرة، فأبلغت قادتها ورجحت لهم أن يكون هو ذاته حسين جعفر، وعندما ذهبت إلي عوامته عثرت عليه في حالة غير طبيعية داخل عوامته وعندما دخل إبلر إلى إحدى الغرف الجانبية من العوامة، تنامي إلى سمع إيفيت حواراً باللغة الألمانية بين إبلر وصديقه مونكاستر، حول استخدام جهاز الإرسال، وكذا المعلومات الخطيرة التي بحوزتهم، وهنا تأكد لها أنه الجاسوس الذي تبحث عنه المخابرات البريطانية.
وحاول إبلر خنقها وهو يحدثها بالألمانية، ليعرف ما إذا كانت تفهم ما يقوله أم لا، وتظاهرت إيفيت بأنها لا تفهم حديثه لها، وعندما تأكد أنها لا تفهم الألمانية، استدار إلى صديقه مونكاستر مؤكداً له أنها لا تفهم ما دار بينهما في الداخل، ثم وضع إبلر يده في جيبه ومنحها رزمة من الجنيهات الاسترلينية وقضي معها ليلته.
وعندما عادت إيفيت بتلك المعلومات إلي قادتها، ثم إخطار المخابرات البريطانية، ومكاشفتهم بأنهم يبحثون عن جاسوس ألماني، وأن الوكالة لديها كافة المعلومات عنه، وقدم له الدليل من الجنيهات المزيفة التي قدمها إبلر إلي إيفيت ، وأرسلت وكالة المخابرات اليهودية بإيفيت إلي قائد المخابرات البريطانية، لتدلي بما لديها من معلومات حول الجاسوس الألماني، ومن تلك اللحظات بدأت المخابرات البريطانية تحركاتها للقبض على إبلر وصديقه، داخل العوامة الخاصة بهما.
وعندما دق جرس الباب أدرك إبلر بحاسة الجاسوس أن ساعة النهاية قد اقتربت، وحاول مونكاستر إغراق العوامة ، وتم القبض علي إبلر ومونكاستر، وحكمت فهمي فيما بعد ، وحاولت المخابرات البريطانية التوصل إلى شفرة الاتصال بين الجاسوس الألماني وقيادته، وعندما عثروا معه على رواية ريبكا والتي سبق تحريزها مع الجاسوسين الألمانيين اللذين كانا يستقبلان رسالتهما.. تأكد للمخابرات البريطانية أن بين طيات هذه الرواية الشفرة المستخدمة بينهما، إلا أن المخابرات البريطانية فشلت في العثور على الشفرة.
أما حكمت فهمي فلم تكن تعرف بأمر القبض على إبلر وصديقه، وكاشفت المخابرات البريطانية بأن جميع المعلومات والتقارير التي حصلت عليها بحوزة الميجور المخمور سميث تم إرسالها إلى روميل عبر صديقها إبلر، ولم تعد خططهم سرية ورغم القبض على إبلر وصديقه، إلا أن محطة التجسس الألمانية في القاهرة استقبلت رسالة مشفرة، ولم تكن سوى تلك الرسالة سوى خدعة أرسلتها المخابرات البريطانية إلى روميل لتضليله، وعندما وصلته تلك الرسالة جعلته يغير خططه الميدانية.
القبض على السادات
وعندما علم السادات بالقبض على الجاسوس الألماني وصديقه، حاول إخفاء جهاز اللاسلكي -دليل الاتصال بالجواسيس الألمان، وذهب إلى صديقه حسن عزت بحي شبرا إلا أنه لم يجده، وعاد ليخفيه في حجرته، وفي فجر ذات اليوم داهمت قوة من الضباط الإنكليز والمصريين منزله، وتم تفتيشه، إلا أن السادات تمكن من تهريب جهاز اللاسلكي بواسطة شقيقه الأكبر طلعت، وتم إيداع السادات في سجن الأجانب ، كما تم القبض على صديقه حسن عزت، وتمكن السادات من إطلاع زميله حسن عزت على تفاصيل القضية، حتى لا تتناقض أقوالهما في التحقيقات.
وتعرف إبلر ومونكاستر على السادات داخل طابور طويل من الضباط، وأنكر السادات معرفته بإبلر، أو حسين جعفر، وزعم في التحقيقات أنه تعرف عليه باعتباره (ميجور) بريطاني يدعي إبراهام، وهو الأمر الذي أربك مجلس التحقيق، وأكد في التحقيقات أنه قَّدم نفسه وصديقه على أنهما من ضباط الإشارة الإنكليزي، وباغت السادات إبلر بعدة أسئلة هجومية للدفاع عن نفسه، زاعماً أنه لو كان يعلم بأنه ضابط ألماني لأبلغ عنه، واستمر في مراوغته حتى تمكن من تضليل مجلس التحقيق، وإرباك الجاسوس إبلر أيضاً، ولم يتمكن المحققون من إدانة السادات وصديقه حسن عزت في القضية ، مما دفع رجال المخابرات البريطانية ممارسة ضغوطهم على والده حتي يعترف، وفشلت محاولتهم تلك في إثناء السادات عن أقواله أو الاعتراف بالتعاون مع الجاسوس الألماني.
وعندما عادت إدارة الجيش المصري لممارسة ضغوطها على والد السادات قال لهم: إذا كان ابني مخطئ فأطلقوا عليه الرصاص وتم الاستغناء عن خدمات السادات بقرار ملكي -كضابط في الجيش المصري- وتم خلع الرتب العسكرية من على كتفه ، وداخل سجن الأجانب التقى جميع أطراف قضية التجسس، إبلر وصديقه مونكاستر وحكمت فهمي والسادات، ورفيقه حسن عزت.
ويكشف الكاتب عن سر خداع البريطانيين لروميل، وذلك عندما وصل وينستون تشرشل رئيس وزراء بريطانيا إلى مصر، وطلب رؤية الجواسيس الألمان، ووعدهما بألا يحكم عليهما بالإعدام إذا اعترفا وباحا للمخابرات البريطانية بسر الشفرة، وهو الأمر الذي أدى إلى خداع روميل ثعلب الصحراء.
السادات في المعتقل
وفي معتقل فاقوس بالمنيا جنوب مصر التقى السادات بالأخ غير الشقيق لحسين جعفر داخل السجن، وتعلم منه الألمانية خلال تسعة أشهر، حتى أتقنها تماماً ، وانتقل السادات مرة أخرى إلى معتقل الزيتون في عام 1943، والتقى هناك بالضباط المناهضين للإنكليز، كما التقى بأعضاء الأحزاب المنشقة عن الوفد، والنحاس باشا، ومن أغرب الحالات التي التقى بها السادات أحد المطبعجية، والذي كلما أفرجت السلطات عنه يطبع منشوراً جديداً ضد الحكومة ليعود مرة أخرى للمعتقل ، فقط لأنه يفضل عيشة المعتقل عن الحرية، لأنه يتقاضي راتباً شهرياً قدره 7 جنيهات!! ، بينما كان السادات وصديقه حسن عزت يرفضانه، باعتباره مسألة مهينة للكرامة.
وداخل معتقل الزيتون قاد السادات حركة تمرد ضد قومندان المعتقل العنيف الطباع، ليحضر له القومندان إلى زنزانته فيما بعد مهدداً إياه بالقتل بمسدسه وقرر السادات أن يؤدبه، وتمكن فيما بعد من الوصول إلى غرفة القومندان عبر النافذة، رغم الحراسة المشددة حوله وهدده السادات بالقتل، وكان يريد أن يعطيه درساً، ولم يمسسه بأذي وعاد السادات مرة أخرى إلى غرفته.
وفي تلك الأيام أضربت حكمت فهمي عن الطعام، حتى ساءت حالتها النفسية، وتمكنت من الخروج من السجن بعد أن دفعت رشوة مالية قدرها 200 جنيهاً.
بينما عاد إبلر وصديقه مونكاستر إلي ألمانيا..
أما السادات فقد أثار الرأي العام داخل معتقل الزيتون، حتى يتم الإفراج عنه وصديقه حسن عزت، وقاد السادات حركة عصيان داخل المعتقل وأطلق عليهم الجنود الرصاص، وقرر السادات وحسن عزت الهروب مع ستة من المعتقلين، لتأديب القومندان، وتمكنوا جميعاً من الهروب ، وفي اليوم التالي لهروبهما، توجها إلى قصر عابدين -السادات وحسن عزت- ليسجلا احتجاجهما على المعاملة في المعتقل، وطالبا الملك بألا يخضع للسلطة البريطانية، ووقعا على مطالبهما باعتبارهما معتقلين في معتقل الزيتون وأكدا أنهما سيعودان للمعتقل مرة أخرى بمحض إرادتهما لتتحسن معاملة المعتقلين بعد نقل القومندان.
محاولة أخرى
ولم تكن تلك المحاولة الأخيرة للهروب التي قام بها السادات، بل كانت هناك محاولة هروب حقيقية، عاش خلالها السادات حياة مثيرة مليئة بالمغامرات، وذلك عقب إفراج حكومة أحمد ماهر عن معظم المعتقلين دون أن يشملهم الإفراج، فأضرب عن الطعام، وتم نقله إلى مستشفي قصر العيني، وكان حسن عزت قد تمكن من الهرب من معتقل المنيا، وحضر لزيارته، فأخبره السادات بأنه يعد خطة للهروب، وعاونه حسن عزت بإحضار سيارته ودسها بين سيارات الأطباء، وترك موتور السيارة دائراً، وتمكن السادات من الهروب واستقلاله سيارة حسن عزت، وانطلق بها ليختبئ لدى حسن عزت، ليعيش لمدة عام حياة مليئة بالأحداث المثيرة، فعمل حمالاً علي عربة لوري لدي زميله حسن عزت، ونقل الخضراوات والفاكهة إلى معسكرات الإنكليز، كما عمل في نقل الأحجار في المراكب النيلية القادمة من أسوان، وانتقل السادات خلال فترة هروبه بين عدة مدن وقرى ، متنكراً في شخصيات مختلفة، وعندما انتهت الحرب العالمية الثانية سقطت الأحكام العرفية، لتنتهى فترة هروب الضابط الشاب أنور السادات، والتي وصلت إلي ثلاث سنوات، ليعود إلي بيته، ليُكوِّن فيما بعد جمعية سرية، قامت باغتيال أمين عثمان، الصديق المقرب للإنكليز ليتم القبض على السادات مرة أخرى.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــ
دكتور سمير محمود قديح 
باحث في الشئون الامنية والاستراتيجية 

​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

الثعلب


ثعلب المخابرات وأسراره 







*
عن عمر يناهز ٧٢ عاماً، وبعد صراع قصير مع المرض ، توفى أمس فى أحد مستشفيات القاهرة، الفريق محمد رفعت جبريل، رئيس هيئة الأمن القومى الأسبق، وأقيمت للفقيد جنازة عسكرية، وتم تشييع جثمانه من بلدته بمحافظة البحيرة. ​
واشتهر جبريل كثيراً بعملياته المخابراتيه الناجحة، على مدار ٣ عقود، بدأت بتأسيس جهاز المخابرات مباشرة فى النصف الثانى من خمسينيات القرن الماضى، وتدرج جبريل فى مهامه، التى تركزت حول مكافحة التجسس الإسرائيلى بشكل خاص. ​
ومن أنجح العمليات التى قام بها جبريل، إعادة الجاسوسة المصرية هبة سليم، التى جندتها إسرائيل من فرنسا إلى القاهرة لمحاكمتها وإعدامها، أما أخطر العمليات التى قام بها على الإطلاق، فهو نجاحه فى زرع أجهزة تنصت دقيقة داخل أحد المقار السرية للموساد بإحدى العواصم الأوروبية، وذلك لتسجيل جلسات التعاون بين مخابرات أوروبية وشرقية مع إسرائيل فى بداية السبعينيات. ​
وقال جبريل خلال حوار له مع «المصرى اليوم» قبل وفاته، وتنشره الجريدة فى موعد قريب، إن هذه العملية الناجحة أشاد بها الرئيس السادات شخصياً، وبفضلها تم كشف الدور التآمرى لهذه الدول، التى كان بعضها يؤكد صداقته ودعمه لمصر، لافتاً إلى أن المشير أحمد إسماعيل، رئيس جهاز المخابرات العامة فى ذلك الوقت، أكد له أن هذه العملية كانت بمثابة البداية الحقيقية للعبور. ​
وأضاف جبريل أن نجاحه فى هذه العملية وغيرها من العمليات، التى كشف من خلالها عشرات العملاء الإسرائيليين فى مصر ترتب عليها شيئان الأول: إطلاق اسم ثعلب عليه، وهو اللقب الذى اشتهر فيما بعد من خلال المسلسل الذى صور عملية التنصت على الموساد فى أوروبا، والثانى أن إسرائيل رصدت مليونى دولار ثمناً لرأسه. ​
ونوه جبريل فى الحوار إلى أن عشرات الأفلام فى مرحلة الستينيات، تناولت أجزاء غير مكتملة من العمليات المخابراتية، التى شارك فيها أو أشرف عليها، وقال إن فيلم «الصعود إلى الهاوية»، الذى تناول قصة إعدام هبة سليم، كان أفضل من مسلسل «الثعلب»، رغم إجادة نور الشريف فى تصور دوره. ​
وأكد أنه اجتمع مرات عديدة مع نور الشريف لشرح طبيعة العملية التى أداها فى هذا التوقيت، موضحاً أن كثيراً من الأعمال الفنية الأخيرة التى تناولت أعمالاً مخابراتية، لا تستند إلى عمليات حقيقية قائلاً: «لدينا ملفات وبطولات أقوى بكثير وبعضها لم يخرج إلى النور حتى الآن». ​
عاش جبريل حياة ريفية هادئة فى بلدته، حاملاً الكثير من الذكريات والأسرار لعمليات ناجحة، وكذلك معلومات واضحة وصادقة عن قيادات جهاز المخابرات ابتداءً من صلاح نصر وحتى خروج جبريل للتقاعد قبل ١٥ عاماً تقريباً. ​
وتقيم عائلة «الثعلب» عزاء له مساء غد الخميس فى مسجد آل رشدان بالقاهرة. 


​*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

للقصص بقية 
فتابعوها لو حبيتم 



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

*الجاسوس محمد ابراهيم كامل الشهير بماريو ( الجزء الاول )


سؤال محير مازلنا نبحث عن إجابته .. وننقب بين الصفحات لعلنا نعثر على تعليل منطقي يحل هذا اللغز الشائك .. لماذا الاسكندرية؟**
**عشرات من الجواسيس الخونة أنجبتهم المدينة الجميلة فعاشوا تحت سمائها واستنشقوا نسائمها وتمددوا على شواطئها الباسمة وبذرت بداخلهم فجأة بذور الخيانة . . فمدت جذورها تقتلع الحب الخصيب وتغتال خلايا الانتماء؟؟..

*
*لماذا..؟!!*​
*عشرات الملفات من حولي عن جواسيس الإسكندرية .. كلما قرأت سطورها توجتني الدهشة ولا أجد إجابة شافية عما يدور بخلدي من تساؤلات. فالاسكندرية تختلف كثيراً عن كل مدن مصر . . وتتميز عنها بتنوع مصادر الرزق ووفرتها. . سواء أكانت مشروعات إنمائية وصناعية مصرية .. أو شركات أجنبية متعددة كلها خلقت مهناً جديدة فتحت مجالات أوسع للاسترزاق والتعيش. ولا يمكننا بأي حال أن نقارن بينها وبين مدينة العريش مثلاً. . التي برغم احتلالها عام 1967 ومعاناة أهلها من جراء تحكم المحتل وتضييق منابع الرزق .. إلا أن جواسيسها الذين عملوا لصالح العدو – اضطروا – بسبب الضغوط المادية والمعنوية الى السقوط . . تدفعهم مشاكل لا قبل لهم بها.

هؤلاء الجواسيس يقل عددهم كثيراً عن جواسيس الإسكندرية. . بل إن جواسيس العريش لم ينفذ حكم الإعدام إلا في قلة منهم أشهرهم على الإطلاق إبراهيم شاهين زوج انشراح موسى . . بينما نجد ملفات الجاسوسية في الإسكندرية تحف بعشرات القضايا التي انتهت غالبيتها بإعدام الخونة .. فتتفوق بذلك عن سائر مدن مصر بما فيها القاهرة. وهذا أمر يدعونا للبحث عن جذور الجاسوسية في الإسكندرية . . وعمقها داخل البنية الاجتماعية التي اختلت بعد النكسة عام 1967.. وأيضاً نتيجة لعدم مواكبة ركب حضارة أشرقت علاماته.. ودوت بيارقة لتهرب أحاجي التخلف وأسانيده.

وفي هذا الفصل نكتب عن جاسوس الاسكندرية "ماريو" أو "محمد إبراهيم فهمي كامل" الذي يعد من أشهر عملاء إسرائيل في مصر الذين يتم تجنيدهم بسهولة يكاد العقل لا يستوعبها أو يصدقها. وأيضاً كانت قصة سقوطه في قبضة مخابراتنا أكثر سهولة .. أما نهايته البشعة فلم يكن ليصدقها هو أو يتخيل خطوطها السوداء. .

*
*جذور متآكلة*​
*منذ تفتحت عيناه على ضجيج الحياة في حي محرم بك المزدحم ذاب عشقاً في جرس الترام . . الذي كلما ملأ أذنية خرج الى الشرفة يبتسم في انبهار وحيرة .. فنشأت بينه – منذ طفولته – وبين الترام قصة غرام دفعته للهرب من مدرسته . . والسعي وراءه راكباً لجميع خطوطه المختلفة ومحطاته.

ولم يدم هذا الحب كثيراً إذ اندفع فجأة نحو السيارات فالتصق حباً بها . . والتحم عقله وقلبه الصغير بموتور السيارة مستغرقاً وقته كله.. حتى أخفق في دراسته الابتدائية. . وأسرعت به خطاه الى أول ورشة لميكانيكا السيارات يمتلكها إيطالي يدعى الخواجة "روبرتو" الذي اكتشف هذا الحب الجارف بين الولد والموتور فعلمه كيف يتفاعل معه؟! ويفهمه ويستوعبه. ولم تكد تمضي عدة أشهر فقط إلا وكان محمد أشهر صبي ميكانيكي في ورشة الخواجة روبرتو.

كانت السيارات تقف موازية للرصيف بجوار الورشة بأعداد كبيرة. . تنتظر أنامل محمد الذهبية وهي تداعب الآلة المعدنية الصماء. . وتمر بين أجزائها في تناغم عجيب فتعمل بكفاءة ويتحسن صوت "نبض" الموتور .. ويزداد الصبي شهرة كل يوم. ورغم محاولات البعض استدراجه واستثمار خبرته وشهرته في عمل ورشة "مناصفة" بعيداً عن روبرتو، أجبروا على أن يتعاملوا معه كرجل لا كصبي في الخامسة عشرة من عمره. وكثيراً ما كان ينزعج عندما كان يخرج الى الكورنيش مع أقرانه بسبب توقف السياراة ودعوة أصحابها له ليركب حتى منزله، فكبرت لدى الصبي روح الرجولة وارتسمت خطوطها المبكرة حيث كان مبعثها حبه الشديد للعمل والجدية والتفكير الطويل.

*
*وبعد عدة سنوات كانت الأحوال والصور قد تغيرت.*​
*صار الصبي شاباً يافعاً خبيراً بميكانيكا السيارات. تعلم اللغة الإيطالية من خلال الخواجة روبرتو والإيطاليين المترددين على الورشة وأصبح يجيد التعبير بها كأهلها.. فأطلق عليه اسم "ماريو".

وعندما لسعته نظرات الإعجاب من "وجيدة".. دق قلبه بعنف وانتبه لموعد مرورها أمام الورشة حين عودتها من المدرسة. فواعدها والتقى بها ولم يطل به الأمر كثيراً. . إذ تقدم لأسرتها وتزوجها بعدما اقنعتهم رجولته وسمعته الحميدة وشقته الجميلة في محرم بك.

ثمانية أعوام من زواجه وكانت النقود التي يكسبها تستثمر في ورشة جديدة أقامها بمفرده. ومنذ استقل في عمله أخذ منه العمل معظم وقته وفكره حتى تعرف على فتاة قاهرية كانت تصطاف مع أهلها بالإسكندرية وأقنعها بالزواج.. ولأنها كانت ابنة أسرة ثرية فقد اشترى لها شقة في الدقي بالقاهرة وأثثها.. وأقام مع عروسه "تغريد" لبعض الوقت ثم عاد الى الاسكندرية مستغرقاً في عمله متنقلاً ما بين وجيدة وتغريد ينفق هنا وهناك. وعندما توقف ذات يوم على الطريق الصحراوي بالقرب من الرست هاوس بجوار سيارة معطلة. . أعجبته صاحبة السيارة ودار بينهما حوار قصير. . على أثره ركبت معه السيارة الرائعة الى القاهرة .. وفي الطريق عرف أنها راقصة مشهورة في شارع الهرم .. لسهر معها في الكباريهات وتنقل معها هنا وهناك. . ثم جرجرته معها الى شقتها. .واعترف ماريو أن هذه الراقصة كانت أول من دفعه والخطوة الأولى نحو حبل المشنقة. . ويقول في اعترافاته التفصيلية. . 

*
*الجسد ينادي*​
*في تلك الليلة شربت كثيراً وكلما رأيت جسد الراقصة المثير يرتعش أمام الزبائن ترتعش في جسدي خلجات الرغبة، وبعدما انتهت من فقراتها الراقصة في أربعة كباريهات . . عدنا الى شقتها في المهندسين وبدلاً من أن أنام أو أذهب لشقتي حيث تنتظرني تغريد . . وجدتني أطوق خصرها بشدة وأطلب منها أن ترقص لي وحدي، فأبدلت ملابسها وعادت لي بلباس الرقص الشفاف الذي سلب عقلي وأفقدني الصواب.

وذهبت الى تغريد التي وجدتها تشتاق الى جيوبي قبلما تشتاق الي .. فافتعلت مشاجرة معها وعدت ثانية الى الراقصة التي استقبلتني فرحة .. ومنذ ذلك اليوم وأنا لا أكاد أفارقها أو أبتعد عنها لأواصل عملي في الوشة.

لقد استعنت ببعض الصبية الذين دربتهم على القيام بالعمل بدلاً مني .. فكنت أتغيب لعدة أيام في القاهرة وأعود لأجمع ما ينتظرني من مال لديهم . . وسرعان ما أرجع لأنفقه على الداعرات والراقصات . . ونساء يبعن بناتهن ورجال يبيعون لحم زوجاتهم من أجل جنيهات قليلة.

ولأن للفلوس مفعول السحر فقد كنت أعامل كملك . . لأنني أصرف ببذخ على من يحطن بي من فتيات ونساء أشبعنني تدللاً . . وصورنني كأنني الرجل الأول لديهن، فأطلقت يدي ومددتها الى مدخراتي في البنك شيئاً فشيئاً حتى أصبح رصيدي صفراً وتحولت الورشة الى خرابة بعدما سرق الصبيان أدواتها وهرب منها الزبائن.

حاولت أن أثوب الى رشدي وكان الوقت قد فات، وخسرت سمتي بعدما خسرت نفسي. . وأصبحت مصاريف وجيدة وتغريد تمثل عبئاً قاسياً على نفسي وأنا الذي لم يعضني الجوع أو تثقلني الحاجة من قبل . . فتألمت لحالي وقررت أن أخطو خطوة سريعة الى الأمام وإلا . . فالمستقبل المجهول ينتظرني والفقر يسعى ورائي بشراسة ولا أستطيع مجابهته.

*
*تشاو .. تشاو .. تشاو ..*​
*استخرجت جواز سفر وحصلت على عناوين لبعض زبائني القدامى في إيطاليا وركبت السفينة الإيطالية "ماركو" الى نابولي. . وبعدما رأيت أضواء الميناء تتلألأ على صفحة المياه صحت بأعلى صوتي تشاو .. تشاو نابولي.

وفي بنسيون قديم حقير وقفت أمام صاحبه العجوز أسأله هل زرت مصر من قبل؟ فقال الرجل لا . . ضحكت وقلت له أنني رأيتك في الاسكندرية منذ سنوات فجاءتني زوجته تسبقها حمم من الشتائم قائلة:

ماذا تريد أيها المصري من زوجي؟ أتظن أنك فهلوي؟ انتبه لنفسك وإلا . . ففي نابولي يقولون: إذا كان المصري يسرق الكحل من العين .. فنحن نسرق اللبن من فنجان الشاي. وكان استقبالاً سيئاً في اول أيامي في إيطاليا.

في اليوم التالي حاولت أن أتعرف على السوق وبالأخص أماكن بيع قطع الغيار المستعملة . . ولكن صديقاً إيطالياً توصلت إليه أخبرني أن في "ميلانو" أكبر أسواق إيطاليا للسيارات القديمة والمستعملة . . وثمنها يعادل نصف الثمن في نابولي. فاتجهت شمالاً الى روما وقطعت مئات الكيلو مترات بالقطار السريع حتى ميلانو .. وبالفعل كانت الأسعار هناك أقل من نصفها في نابولي.. والتقيت في ميلانو بأحد زبائني القدامى الذي سهل لي مهمتي. . ولفت انتباهي الى أماكن بيع منتجات خان الخليلي في ميلانو بأسعار عالية.

ابتعت طلباتي من قطع غيار سيارات الفيات 125 غير المتوافرة في السوق المصرية وعدت الى الاسكندرية وخرجت من الجمرك بما معي من بضائع بواسطة زبائني الذين يعملون في الدائرة الجمركية .. وقمت ببيع قطع الغيار بأضعاف ثمنها وذهبت الى خان الخليلي واشتريت بعضاً من بضائعه وسافرت مرة ثانية الى إيطاليا. . واعتدت أن أنزل ببنسيون "بياتريتشي" في روما ثم أتجه الى ميلانو لعدة أيام .. أنجز خلالها مهمتي وأعود ثانية الى روما ونابولي ثم الى الاسكندرية.

اعتدت السفر كثيراً وبدأت الأموال تتدفق بين أصابعي من جديد .. واتسعت علاقاتي بإيطاليين جدد بالإضافة للأصدقاء القدامى الذين يكنون لي كل الود.

وفي ذات مرة وبينما كنت في خان الخليلي أنتقي بعض المعروضات التي أوصاني صديق إيطالي بشرائها. . سألتني فتاة تبيع في محل صغير عما أريده .. وساعدتني في شراء بضائع جيدة بسعر رخيص وتكررت مرات الذهاب للشراء بواسطتها ولما عرفت أنني أسافر الى إيطاليا بصفة مستمرة عرضت علي أن تسافر معي ذات مرة. . لتشتري سيارة فيات مستعملة لتشغيلها تاكسياً في القاهرة. واطمأنت "زينب" وهذا هو اسمها – عندما أخبرتها أنني أعمل ميكانيكياً وأقوم بالإتجار في قطع الغيار. وتركتها لتجمع المبلغ المطلوب ثم أرسل لها من إيطاليا لأنتظرها هناك.

أراد أصدقائي الإيطاليين أن أظل بينهم وأمارس عملاً ثابتاً أحصل بمقتضاه على إقامة في إيطاليا. وقد كان. . إذ سرعان ما وجدوا لي عملاً في شركة "راواتيكس". . وبعدما حصلت على تصريح عمل وإقامة .. لم تتوقف رحلاتي الى الاسكندرية . . فالمكسب كان يشجع على السفر بصفة مستمرة لكي أعرف احتياجات سوق قطع غيار السيارات في مصر . . والذي كان يمتصها بسرعة فائقة.

وفي إحدى هذه السفريات وبينما كنت في مطار روما تقابلت بالصدفة مع صديق إيطالي قديم – يهودي – كانت بيننا "عشرة" طويلة واسمه "ليون لابي" فتبادلنا العناوين، وبعد عدة أيام جاءتني مكالمة تليفونية منه وتواعدنا للقاء في مطعم مشهور في ميلانو.

أشفق "لابي" كثيراً على حالي بعدما شرحت له ظروفي وتعثراتي المالية وزواجي من امرأتين ..

وسألته أن يتدبر صفقة تجارية كبيرة أجني من ورائها أموالاً طائلة . . فضحك "لابي" وقبل أن يقوم لينصرف ضربني على ظهر يدي وقال لي:

"لا تقلق ماريو . . غداً سأجد لك حلاً، لا تقلق أبداً".

*
*القتيــــــــــــل المصيدة*​
*في اليوم التالي وفي الثامنة مساء

وقفت مرتبكاً للحظات أمام الباب المغلق. . ثم نزلت عدة درجات من السلم وأخرجت علبة سجائري وأشعلت سيجارة . . وعندئذ سمعت وقع خطوات نسائية بمدخل السلم فانتظرت متردداً. . وعندما رأيت الفتاة القادمة كدت أسقط على الأرض.

**كانت هي بنفسها الفتاة التي واقعتها في شقة "لابي" لكن ابتسامتها حين رأتني مسحت عني مظاهر القلق وهي تقول: 
بونجورنو

**فرددت تحيتها بينما كانت تسحبني لأصعد درجات السلم ولا زالت ابتسامتها تغطي وجهها وقالت في دلال الأنثى المحبب: 
أنا لم أخبر سنيور لابي بما حدث منك ..

**قلت في ثقة الرجل: 
لماذا؟ ألم تهدديني بالانتحار من النافذة؟

**بهمس كأنه النسيم يشدو: 
أيها الفرعوني الشرس أذهلتني جرأتك ولم تترك لي عقلاً لأفكر .. حتى أنني كنت أحلم بعدها بـ "أونالترا فولتا"، لكنك هربت!!

**قلت لها: 
ياليتني فهمت ذلك.

**وانفتح الباب وهي تقول: 
هل ترفض دعوتي على فنجان من القهوة الايطالية؟

**ووجدت نفسي في صالة القنصلية الاسرائيلية والفتاة لا زالت تسحبني وتفتح باب حجرة داخلية لأجد "لابي" فجأة أمامي. قام ليستقبلني بعاصفة من الهتاف: 
ميو أميتشو . . ماريو . . أهلاً بك في مكتبك.

**وهللت الفتاة قائلة: 
تصور . . تصور سنيور لابي أنه لم يسألني عن اسمي؟

**قهقه لابي واهتز كرشه المترهل وهو يقول بصوت جهوري: 
شكرية . .شكرية بالمصري سنيور ماريو تعني: جراتسيللا.

**واستمر في قهقهته العالية وصرخت الفتاة باندهاش: 
أيكون لاسمي معنى بالعربية؟ اشرحه لي من فضلك سنيور ماريو.

**وكانت تضحك في رقة وهي تردد: 
شوك . . ريا . . شوك . . ريا . جراتسيللا شوك .. ريا.

**ولم يتركني لابي أقف هكذا مندهشاً فقال للفتاة: 
أسرعي بفنجانين من الـ "كافي" أيتها الكافيتييرا جراتسيللا.

**واستعرض لابي في الحديث عن ذكرياته بالاسكندرية قبل أن يغادرها الى روما في منتصف الخمسينيات. . وأفاض في مدح جمالها وشوارعها ومنتزهاتها. . ثم تهدج صوته شجناً وهو يتذكر مراتع صباه وطال حديثنا وامتد لأكثر من ساعتين بينما كانت سكرتيرته الساحرة جراتسيللا لا تكف عن المزاح معي وهي تردد: 
شوك . . ريا .. سنيوريتا شوك . . ريا . .

**وعندما سألتني أين أقيم فذكرت لها اسم الفندق الذي أنزل به. . فقالت وكأنها لا تسكن ميلانو: 
لم أسمع عن هذا الفندق من قبل.

**رد لابي قائلاً: 
إنه فندق قديم غير معروف في الحي التاسع "الشعبي".

**قالت في تأفف: 
أوه . . كيف تقيم في فندق كهذا؟

**قال لابي موجهاً كلامه اليها: 
خذيه الى فندق "ريتزو" وانتظراني هناك بعد ساعتين من الان.

وربت لابي على كتفي في ود وهو يؤكد لي أنه يحتاجني لأمر هام جداً لن أندم عليه وسأربح من ورائه الكثير.

*
*ليوباردو . . ماريو*​
*وركبت السيارة الى جوار جراتسيللا فانطلقت تغني أغنية "بالوردو بيلفا" أي "أيها الوحش الضاري" وفجأة توقفت عن الغناء وسألتني: 
هل تكسب كثيراً من تجارتك يا ماريو؟

**قلت لها: 
بالطبع أكسب . . وإلا . . ما كنت أعدت الكرة بعد ذلك مرات كثيرة. .

كم تكسب شهرياً على وجه التقريب؟

حوالي ستمائة دولار.

**قالت في صوت مشوب بالحسرة: 
وهل هذا المبلغ يكفي لأن تعيش؟ إن لابي يشفق لحالك كثيراً سنيور ماريو.

سنيور لابي صديقي منذ سنوات طويلة .. وأنا أقدر له ذلك.

إنه دائماً يحدثني عن الإسكندرية .. له هناك تراث ضخم من الذكريات . .!!

**وفي فندق ريتز .. صعدنا الى الطابق الثاني حيث حجزت لي جراتسيللا جناحاً رائعاً وبينما أرتب بعض أوراقي فوجئت بها تقف أمامي في دلال وبإصبعها تشير لي قائلة: 
"أونالترا فولتا" أيها المصري وهذه المرة "للإيطاليا نيتا" . . "محبة الوطن الإيطالي".

**وغرست أظافرها بجسدي بينما كنت أرتشف عبير أنوثتها وأتذوق طعمها الساحر وكانت لا تكف عن الهتاف: 
ليوباردو . .ليوباردو .. ماريو إيجتسيانو .

وعندما جاء لابي كان من الواضح أننا كنا في معركة شعواء انتهينا منها تواً.. أخرج من جيبه مظروفاً به خمسمائة دولار وقال لي إنه سيمر علي صباح الغد. .

وأوصاني أن أنام مبكراً لكي أكون نقي الذهن. وانصرفا بينما تملكتني الأفكار حيرى. . ، ترى ماذا يريد مني؟ وما دخلي انا فيما يريده لابي؟؟

وفي العاشرة والنصف صباحاً جاء ومعه شخص آخر يتحدث العربية كأهلها اسمه "ابراهيم" . . قال عنه لابي إنه خبير إسرائيلي يعمل في شعبة مكافحة الشيوعية في البلاد العربية.

**رحب ابراهيم بماريو وقال له بلغة جادة مفعمة بالثقة: 
إسرائيل لا تريد منك شيئاً قد يضرك . .فنحن ناحرب الشيوعية ولسنا نريدك أن تخون وطنك. . مطلقاً. . نحن لا نفكر في هذ الأمر البتة. وكل المطلوب منك.. أن تمدنا بمعلومات قد تفيدنا عن نشاط الشيوعيين في مصر وانتشار الشيوعية وخطرها على المنطقة.

**وأردف ضابط المخابرات الاسرائيلي: 
كل ذلك لقاء 500 دولار شهرياً لك.

وعندما أوضحت له أنني لا أفهم شيئاً عن الشيوعية أو الاشتراكية. وأنني أريد فقط أن أعيش في سلام. ذكرني لابي بأحوالي السيئة بالاسكندرية والتي أدت الى تشتتي هكذا بعدما كنت ذا سمعة حسننة في السوق. واعتقدت أنني يجب ألا أرفض هذا العرض. . فهي فرصة عظيمة يجب استغلالها في وسط هذا الخضم المتلاطم من الفوضى التي لازمتني منذ أمد .. وتهدد استقرار حياتي.




*
*فريد الفالوجي
كاتب مصري له عده مؤلفات في قضايا العملاء*​​*:download:*​​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يناير 2010)

الجاسوس ماريو "محمد ابراهيم كامل " ( الجزء الاخير )


*الحصار في روما*​

*عندما تسلمت زينب الرسالة الوافدة من إيطاليا، لم تكن تصدق أن يهتم بها هذا العابر المجهول الى هذا الحد.
كانت قد نسيته بعدما مرت عدة أشهر منذ التقت به في خان الخليلي حيث تعمل بائعة في محل للأنتيكات والتحف. وبعدما تردد عليها عدة مرات عرضت عليه السفر معه الى إيطاليا لتشتري سيارة لتشغيلها سيارة أجرة في القاهرة .. فوعدها بأن يساعدها ثم اختفى فجأة ولم يعد يذهب اليها . . حتى جاءتها رسالته تحمل طابع البريد الايطالي وعنوانه وتليفونه هناك.*
*أسرعت زينب بالخطاب الى خالها الذي يتولى أمرها بعد وفاة والديها، ولكنه عارض الفكرة وعندما رأى منها إصراراً رضخ للأمر ووافقها..*
*سنوات وزينب تحلم بالسفر الى الخارج للعمل. لقد بلغت الرابعة والعشرين من عمرها، ولم ترتبط بعد بعلاقات عاطفية تعوق أحلامها. لذلك تفوقت في دراستها بكلية الآداب – جامعة عين شمس وعشقت اللغة الإنجليزية عشقاً كبيراً. . والتحقت بعد الجامعة بالعمل في خان الخليلي بالقرب من بيتها في شارع المعز لدين الله بحي الجمالية. . حيث مسجد الحسين ورائحة التاريخ تعبق المكان وتنتشر على مساحة واسعة من الحي القديم العريق.*
*حجزت زينب تذكرة الطائرة ذهاباً وإياباً على طائرة مصر للطيران .. وبحقيبتها كل ما لديها من مال وفرته لمثل هذه الفرصة. وفي مطار روما كان ماريو بانتظارها يملؤه الشوق لأول الضحايا الذين سيجندهم للعمل لصالح المخابرات الاسرائيلية.*
*وعندما رأته كانت كمن عثر على شيء ثمين. إذ صدمتها اللغة الإيطالية التي لا تعرف منها حرفاً واحداً. . وسرت كثيراً عندما وجدت ماريو يتحدث بها "كالطليان" أصحاب البلد. اصطحبها الى فندق رخيص في روما ثم تركها لتستريح وذهب هو الى مسكنه ليرتب خطة تجنيدها التي رسم خطوطها عدة مرات. .*
*وفي الصباح ذهب الى الفندق حيث كانت الفتاة تنتظره فأخذها في جولة رائعة بسيارته لمنتزهات روما وأماكنها السياحية. ثم ذهب بها في اليوم التالي الى أماكن بيع السيارات المستعملة. معتمداً أن يرفع لها أسعار السيارات مستغلاً جهلها باللغة الايطالية. . واعتمادها عليه أولاً وأخيراً.*
*وتعمد أيضاً أن تطول مدة إقامتها في روما للبحث عن فرصة شراء سيارة أفضل وأرخص وأقنعها بشراء فيات 125 دفعت فيها معظم ما تملكه من مال. . وما تبقى معها كان يكفي بالكاد مصاريف الشحن الى الاسكندرية.*
*وصدمت الفتاة بعدما تبين لها أن فاتورة الفندق امتصت النصيب الأكبر من نقودها .. ولم تعد تملك مصاريف الشحن كاملة. لقد خدعها ماريو عندما ذكر لها أرقاماً تقل بكثير الحقيقة عند شحن السيارة.*

*صيد الغزلان
تركها ماريو لعدة أيام دون أن يتصل بها بحجة أنه كان في ميلانو. وبكت زينب في حرقة وهي تحكي له عن حالها. . وكيف انها لم تعد تملك أية أموال لتعود الى مصر بالسيارة الواقفة أمام الفندق ومتوسلة رجته أن يساعدها فوعدها بذلك.*​*ومرت ثلاثة أيام أخرى كانت زينب قد باعت حليها ولم تتبق معها سوى ساعة يدها الجوفيال التي لا تساوي شيئاً يذكر.*
*حاصرها ماريو جيداً وأفقدها التفكير واستعمل معها أسلوب "صيد الغزلان" بأن أغلق أمامها كل الطرق.. وترك لها فتحة ضيقة لتنفذ منها الى شبكته لتقع فيها ولا تخرج. وظهر لها فجأة بعد غياب عدة أيام معتذراً بشدة .. واصطحبها للعشاء بأحد المطاعم الراقية. . وبعد أن جلسا عزفت الموسيقى مقطوعة إيطالية شهيرة عنوانها "مولتي جراتسي ميو أميتشو" أي "شكراً جزيلاً يا صديقي" فقالت زينب لماريو: 
طلبت منك قرضاً أرده لك في مصر فلم تجبني.*
*اعتدل ماريو في مقعده وقال بسرعة: 
نعم . . نعم . . لا مشكلة إذن . . بعد غد سأتلوى شحن سيارتك الى الاسكندرية.*
*ولِم بعد غد؟*
*مشغول أنا غداً. . ولا أملك وقتاً مطلقاً "قالها ماريو وتعمد ألا ينظر لوجهها".*
*لقد وعدتني أن تدبر لي عملاً هنا في روما. فإن ذلك سيعفيك من إقراضي أية أموال.*
*ماذا تقولين؟ ألم أخبرك أنني أبحث بالفعل عن عمل مناسب لك؟*
*أنت تقول "قالتها زينب مليئة بالحسرة والإحساس بالندم"*
*فما كان من ماريو إلا أن أجاب: 
عموماً . . بعد غد ستكون سيارتك على ظهر السفينة. أفهمت؟*
*وفي تلك اللحظة .. اقترب منها رجل وسيم تعدى الخمسين بقليل وقال بالإنجليزية بأدب جم: 
أتسمحان لي بأن أطلب من إدارة المعطم إغلاق جهاز التكييف الحار حتى لا نصاب جميعاً بالبرد عند الخروج؟*
*ردت زينب في حماس بالغ ممزوج بالعرفان: 
تفضل . . وشكراً يا سيدي*
*أردف الرجل قائلاً: 
معذرة . . هل أنت تونسية؟*
*أجابته بأن لكنتها تدل على ذلك وضحكت وقالت في افتخار: 
أنا من الجمهورية العربية المتحدة. من القاهرة.*
*هتف الرجل سعيداً: 
أوه . .ناسر . . يا له من زعيم عبقري.*
*وفي حركة مسرحية سريعة مد الرجل يده الى محفظته.. وأخرج منها صورة لعبد الناصر يشرب من "القلة" ويجلس على الأرض بجوار صلاح سالم وأردف قائلاً: 
تمنيت أن أراه وأصافحه ذات يوم. فهل يتحقق لي ذلك؟*
*تعال الى القاهرة يا سيدي وأعتقد أن ذلك ليس بالشيء الصعب.*
*هكذا قالت زينب بفخر، وهي تتكلم الانجليزية بطلاقة. .، وتكلم ماريو يخاطب الرجل بالإيطالية: 
أنتم تكرهون ناصر في الغرب . . وفي الشرق تتوقف الحياة تماماً حينما يتكلم .. تناقض غريب.*
*أجاب الرجل في بشاشة: 
نعم يا سيد .. ؟*
*ماريو . . ماريو إيجتسيانو "ماريو المصري".*
*نعم . . نعم سنيور ماريو هذه حقيقة لا ننكرها.. فمنذ أزمة القناة والغرب لا ينسى ذلك لناصر أبداً.*
*واعترضت زينب على حوارهما بالإيطالية فقال لها ماريو إن لغته الإنجليزية ضعيفة جداً .. وجاءت فاتورة الحساب ففوجئت زينب بالرجل الغريب يصر على دفعها.. وعندما تمسك ماريو بأريه قال الرجل: 
إذن .. هلا قبلتما دعوتي على العشاء غداً؟*
*أجاب ماريو موافقاً بينما تحرجت زينب ثم فاجأهما ماريو بإعلان اعتذاره لارتباطه طوال الغد .. فأبدى الرجل الأنيق تفهمه ونظر الى زينب فتراجعت الكلمات على لسانها .. عندها لم يمهلها وقتاً طويلاً لتفكر وقال موجهاً حديثاً اليها أنه سيلتقي بها في الثامنة مساء الغد في مطعم "فريسكو" .. فقالت زينب في اضطراب "بعدما نظر اليها ماريو موافقاً" إنها لا تعرف الأماكن جيداً. وبدأ الرجل سيلاً من الأسئلة عن جوانب حياتها فأجابته زينب بحسن نية وأخيراً قال لها في دبلوماسية شديدة تدل على خبرة عالية في إدارة حوار: 
لقاء الغد ستترتب عليه أشياء كثيرة مهمة لكلينا .. !!*
*وبعد انتهاء السهرة صحبهما بسيارته الفارهة وأنزل زينب أمام فندقها وانصرف. . وقضت هي وقتاً طويلاً تفكر فيما يقصده بعبارته الأخيرة. وماذا سيترتب عليها من أشياء مهمة؟؟*
*وفي مساء اليوم التالي كان في انتظارها بردهة الفندق كما اتفقنا بالأمس . . وأخذها في جولة ليلية بنوادي روما وشوارعها ثم دلفا معاً الى مطعم فريسكو الشهير .. حيث الأنواع الغريبة من الأسماك والمحار وكائنات بحرية مدهشة.*
*كان الرجل قد التمس مكاناً هادئاً في ركن بعيد وتوقعت زينب بأنه من زبائن المطعم المعروفين، للاحترام الجم الذي قوبل به. ولكنه انتشلها من حيرتها وقال لها بحرارة: 
آنسة زينب .. منذ الأمس وأنا في حيرة شديدة. . وكما تعلمين فأنا رجل أعمال بريطاني معروف . . والذي لا تعرفينه أنني انفصلت عن شريك لي منذ مدة قصيرة .. وكنت أنوي توسيع أعمالي في لندن لكن أشار علي البعض باستثمار مشاريع إنمائية في جنوب أفريقيا . . وقمت بالفعل بالسفر الى جوهانسبرج وزيارة كيب تاون وحصلت على بعض تقارير اقتصادية لتساعدني في اتخاذ قراري. حتى كان لقاء الأمس الذي سبب لي حيرة شديدة فبرغم حبي لناصر إلا أنني لم أفكر من قبل في السفر الى القاهرة لدراسة السوق المصرية وإقامة بعض مشروعاتي بها.*
*وتنهد الرجل فيما يشبه إحساساً بالندم وأردف: 
إنني الآن – وبإصرار وثقة – أريد اقتحام السوق العربية من خلال مصر. ومن خلالك أنت.*
*قالت له زينب في دهشة: 
من خلالي أنا؟*
*نعم . . فأنت مصرية وجامعية طموحة .. تملكين اللغة العربية والإنجليزية والثقافة. . ويمكنني الاعتماد عليك في إعداد تقرير اقتصادي عن أحوال مصر الاقتصادية ومشاكل التنمية بها ومعوقات السوق. ومن خلال هذا التقرير سأقرر ما إذا كنت أستطيع إقامة مشاريع إنمائية في مصر من عدمه. ولذلك فهذا الأمر مهم بالنسبة لي ولك .. لأنك ستكونين مديرة لفرع القاهرة وتملكين حق اتخاذ قرارات لصالح مؤسستنا.*

*حلم اليتيم
انفرجت أسارير زينب وهللت بشراً وسعادة لهذا الخبر المنهمر الذي أغدق عليها فجأة. كانت تجلس أمامه ولا تملك بحقيبة يدها سوى ستة وعشرين دولاراً وبضع ليرات إيطالية لا تكفي ليوم آخر في روما. . واغرورقت عيناها بدموع الفرح عندما فاجأها قائلاً: 
ومنذ اليوم سيكون راتبك ثلاثمائة دولار شهرياً.*​*صرخت بأعماقها لا تصدق أن غيمة النحس قد انقشعت . . وأن الحياة عادت لتضحك من جديد.. لقد مرت بها سنوات من الجوع والحرمان والحاجة .. وكلما ارتقت درجة من درجات الأمل انزلقت الى الوهم وأحلام الخيال. الآن جاءت أحلام الواقع لتزيح أمامها الأوهام فتتراجع القهقري.*
*كانت تبدو من قبل وكأنها تغرق في لجج من ماء ذي قوام .. الآن تطير في سماوات من الصفو اللذيذ. أخيراً تحقق الحلم الذي طال انتظار اليتيم له. حلم ليس بالمستحيل ولكنه كان المستحيل نفسه.*
*يا الله.*
*قالتها زينب وهي تتنهد فتغسل صدرها الصغير من تراكمات اليأس وخيوط الرجاء.*
*أوصلها الرجل الى الفندق بعدما منحها 600 دولار مرتب شهرين ودفع عنها حساب الفندق. وفوجئت زينب بماريو يسرع بحشن سيارتها ودفع مصاريفها ويودعها بالمطار.*
*وفي مقعدها بالطائرة أغمضت عينيها وجلست تفكر في أمر ماريو. لقد أخبرته بأمر الجل فأظهر موافقته. وبرغم كونه تاجراً لم يأخذ منها مصاريف الشحن . . بل ألح عليها كثيراً لكي تأخذ منه مائة دولار في المطار. وسلمها حقيبة هدايا بها علبة ماكياج كاملة وزجاجتا بارفان وحزام جلدي أنيق.*
*تشككت زينب في هذه الأمور وأخذت من جديد تستعرض شريط ما مر بها في روما. وتذكرت الدورة الارشادية التي حضرتها في أحد مدرجات جامعة القاهرة قبل سفرها بأيام. كان المحاضر يشرح أساليب الموساد في اصطياد المصريين في الخارج. ولأن ماريو مصري مثلها ومجريات الأمور كلها كانت شبه طبيعية.. فقد طردت وساوسها التي تضخمت الى حين .. وقررت أمراً في نفسها.*
*وفي مطار القاهرة انتحت بأحد الضباط جانباً وسألته سؤالاً واحداً. وفي اليوم التالي . . كانت تستقل سيارة صحبتها الى مقر جهاز المخابرات المصرية.. قالت كل شيء بدقة وسردت تفاصيل رحلتها الى ايطاليا وكيف خدعها ماريو لتنفق كل ما لديها من نقود. وحكت ظروفها النفسية السيئة التي مرت بها وكيفية تقرب رجل الأعمال البريطاني منها في تلك الظروف. وكيف شحن ماريو سيارتها الى الاسكندرية على نفقاته.. وهو التاجر الذي يسعى للكسب. . ؟ بل إنه عرض عليها مائة دولار أخرى. ولماذا لم يعطها رجل الأعمال عنوانه في بريطانيا لتراسله وتبعث اليه بالتقارير التي طلبها؟ لقد أخبرها أن ماريو سيسافر الى القاهرة عما قريب وعليها أن تسلمه التقرير الاقتصادي الوافر الذي ستعده عن مصر.*
*وتذكرت زينب أيضاً كيف أن ماريو طلب منها في المطار أن تهتم جيداً بالعمل الذي أوكل اليها ولا تهمله. وعندما سألته هل لديك عنوان مكتب رجل الأعمال ؟!! أجاب بنعم في حين أنه من المنطقي أن يكون معها عنوانه. لقد سلمها 600 دولار وهي بلا شك لقاء قبولها التجسس على وطنها.*

*صراع العقول
وفوجئت زينب بما لم تتوقعه على الإطلاق . .صور عديدة لها مع ماريو . .قال ضابط المخابرات المصري أن المخابرات العربية على علم بأمره . . وتراقب تحركاته وتنتظر دليل إدانته وقال لها أيضاً:*​*إن إسرائيل منذ قيامها في عام 1948 وهي تسعى بشتى السبل لمعرفة كل ما يجري في البلاد العربية من نمو اقتصادي وتسلح وما لديها من قوات وعتاد .. ولذلك لجأت لشراء ضعاف النفوس والضمائر وجعلتهم يعملون لحسابها.. وينظمون شبكات التجسس المتعددة في العواصم العربية. . حتى إذا كشفت واحدة تقوم الأخرى مكانها وتتابع نشاط جواسيسها. وتنفق إسرائيل الملايين على هذه الشبكات للصرف عليها.*
*وأن السبب الرئيسي لسقوط بعض الأفراد في مصيدة المخابرات الإسرائيلية هو ضعف الحالة المادية. وبالإضافة الى الأموال الطائلة التي تنفقها الموساد على عملائها. . فإنها تغرقهم أيضاً في بحور الرغبة وتشبع فيهم نزواتهم . . وبذلك تتم له السيطرة عليهم.*
*لذا .. فقد أعلنت المخابرات المصرية في يناير عام 1968 بأنها ستساعد كل من تورط مع العدو .. ووقع في فخ الجاسوسية بالإغراء أو التهديد. وأنها على استعداد للتغاضي عن كل ما أقدم عليه أي مواطن عربي .. إذا ما تقدم بالإبلاغ عن تورطه مع الموساد مهما كان منغمساً في التجسس . . وذلك لتفويت الفرصة على المخابرات الإسرائيلية. ووعد الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر صراحة بحماية كل من تورط بالتجسس لأي سبب. وقد أسفرت هذه الخطة عن تقدم سبعة مصريين الى جهاز المخابرات المصرية يعترفون بتورطهم ويشرحون ظروف سقوطهم.*
*وأضاف الضابط: 
لقد تكلمنا مع ماريو عدة مرات من قبل . . وأفهمناه بطريقة غير مباشرة بأننا على استعداد لمساعدة المتورطين دون أن يعاقبوا. لكن يبدو أنه استلذ أموال الموساد. وسيسقط على يديك يا زينب لأننا سنحصل على دليل إدانته من خلالك.*
*ووضعت المخابرات المصرية خطة محكمة لاصطياد ماريو..*
*وفي أول اتصال هاتفي من روما بعد أيام من وصولها.. أخبرته زينب بأنها مشغولة "بترجمة الكتاب" – وهو مصطلح سبق لهما أن اتفقا عليه – وعندما سألها عن المدة التي تكفي لإنجاز "الترجمة" لأنه ينوي المجيء لمصر بعد يومين طلبت منه – حسب الخطة – أن يتأخر عدة أيام حتى تنجز العمل.*
*اطمأن ماريو وصديقه لردود زينب .. وقنعا بأنها منهمكة في إعداد التقرير . . فلو أن هناك شيء ما يرتبت في الخفاء لما ترددت في إيهامه بأنها أنجزت ما طلب منها ..*
*وفي مكالمة أخرى بعدها بثمانية أيام . . زفت غليه النبأ الذي ينتظره . . وينتظره أيضاً رجال الموساد في روما. . وعلى ذلك أكد لها بأنه سيصل الى القاهرة عما قريب.*

*سقوط الخائن
وبعد اللقاء المسجل بالصوت والصورة. اتجه الخائن الى شارع نوال بالدقي حيث شقة زوجته تغريد. فمكث معها يوماً واحداً وحمل كاميرته الخاصة التي تسلمها من الموساد وركب الى الاسكندرية بالطريق الزراعي . . يصور المنشآت الجديدة التي تقوم على جانبي الطريق . . ويراقب أية تحركات لمركبات عسكرية أو شاحنات تحمل المدرعات . . وأمضى مع زوجته وجيدة عدة ساعات ثم عاد الى القاهرة مرة ثانية بالطريق الصحراوي .. وكرر ماريو هذا السيناريو لمدة أسبوع بشكل متصل..*​*كان إخلاصه للموساد قوياً كعقيدة الإنسان أو إيمانه بمبدأ ما.. فآلاف الدولارات التي حصل عليها من الموساد بدلت دماءه وخلايا مصريته وأعمته عن عروبته.. وجعلت منه كائناً فاقد الهوية والشعور .. بل كان لأموال إسرائيل الحرام فعل السحر في قلبه وزعزعة ثوابت إسلامه. فلقد نسي أن اسمه محمد ابراهيم فهمي كامل . . مسلم .. من مصر . . وأن ماريو ليس اسمه الحقيقي الذي ينادى به. وفي إيطاليا كثيراً ما مر على مساجد روما – دون قصد – فكان يتعجب ويتساءل: ماذا يعني الدين والأنبياء والرسل؟ إن الدين هو "البنكنوت". .*
*وعندما اتصلت به معشوقته جراتسيللا – عميلة الموساد – تستقصي أخباره وأخبار ضحيته زينب أجابها بأن كل شيء على ما يرام. وحدد لها ميعاد سفره الى إيطاليا. وبعدما أنهت زينب إجراءات الإفراج الجمركي عن سيارتها . . استعدت "هكذا ادعت له" للسفر معه. . فأخبرها بموعد الطائرة وأنه سيمر عليها ليصحبها الى المطار.*
*وقبل السفر بعدة ساعات كان ماريو قد أعد أدواته. . وخبأ الأفلام التي صورها بجيوب سرية داخل حقائبه ونزع البطانة الداخلية لها وأخفى التقارير السرية التي أعدها بنفسه ثم أعاد إلصاقها مرة ثانية بإحكام فبدت كما كانت من قبل. ومن بين تلك التقارير كان تقرير زينب الذي كان لدى المخابرات المصرية صورة عنه.*
*وبينما كان ماريو يغادر منزله بالدقي في طريقه الى زينب ثم الى المطار. . فوجئ بلفيف من الأشخاص يستوقفونه .. وأقتيد الى مبنى المخابرات وأمام المحقق أنكر خيانته لكن الأفلام والتقارير التي ضبطت كانت خير دليل على سقوطه في وكر الجاسوسية . . فاعترف مذهولاً بعمالته للموساد .. وأمام المحكمة العسكرية وجهت اليه الجرائم الآتية:*
*الحصول على أسرار عسكرية بصورة غير مشروعة وإفشاؤها الى المخابرات الإسرائيلية. 
الحصول على مبلغ "7 آلاف دولار" مقابل إفشاء الأسرار لدولة معادية "إسرائيل". 
التخابر مع العدو لمعاونته في الإضرار بمصر في العمليات الحربية. 
تحريض مواطنة مصرية على ارتكابها التخابر .. والحصول على أسرار هامة بقصد إفشائها للعدو.*
*وبرئاسة العميد أسعد محمود إسماعيل وعضوية المقدم فاروق خليفة والمقدم أحمد جمال غلاب بحضور ممثل النيابة العسكرية والمقدم عز الدين رياض صدر الحكم في مايو 1970 بإعدام ماريو شنقاً بعد أن كرر الخائن اعترافه بالتجسس على وطنه. . وبيه لأسراره العسكرية مقابل سبعة آلاف دولار. وصدق رئيس الجمهورية على الحكم لعدم وجود ما يستدعي الرحمة بالجاسوس. لم تنس المخابرات المصرية الدور الكبير الذي لعبته زينب للإيقاع بالخائن ماريو واصطياده الى حيث غرفة الاعدام ومشنقة عشماوي في أحد سجون القاهرة.*
*وكانت زينب بالفعل – أول مصرية – تصطاد جاسوساً محترفاً في روما . . لإعدامه في القاهرة.!!*
*

*

*فريد الفالوجي
كاتب مصري له عده مؤلفات في قضايا العملاء
*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 يناير 2010)

*موضوع شيق جدا وراااااائع


شكرا

الرب معاكم​*


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*أمينه المفتى .. جاسوسه الموساد* 


فتاة من الشرق
في إحدى ضواحي عمان الراقية، ولدت أمينة داود المفتي عام 1939 لأسرة شركسية مسلمة، هاجرت الى الأردن منذ سنوات طويلة، وتبوأت مراكز سياسية واجتماعية عالية. فوالدها تاجر مجوهرات ثري، وعمها برتبة لواء في البلاط الملكي. أما أمها، فهي سيدة مثقفة تجيد أربع لغات، وذات علاقات قوية بسيدات المجتمع الراقي. كانت أمينة أصغر أخواتها – شقيقتان متزوجتان وثلاثة أشقاء آخرين – وتحظى بالدلال منذ طفولتها، فطلباتها كانت لا ترد أو تؤجل، وضحكاتها المرحة الساحرة كانت وشوشات الحبور في جنبات البيت الذي يشبه القصر.
وفي المرحلة الثانوية أوغلت فيها مظاهر الأنوثة، فبدت رقيقة الملامح، عذبة، شهية، طموحة، ذكية. لكنها كانت برغم تقاليد أسرتها المحافظة، تسخر من تقاليد الشرق وقيوده، وتحلم بالحب والانطلاق، والحرية.
وفي ثورة تقلباتها أحبت "بسام" الفلسطيني الأصل، وأطلقت تجاهه فيضانات المشاعر المتدفقة بلا حدود، أو انقطاع. لكنها صدمت بشدة عندما هجرها الى أخرى أجمل منها، وأكثر اتزاناً، وكتب لها يقول أنها أنانية، مغرورة، سريعة الغضب، شرسة الطباع. هكذا كشف لها الحبيب عن مساوئ تنشئتها، وأسلوبها الخاطئ في فهم الحياة. لأن حبها كان قوياً، جباراً، عاتياً، عصفت بها الصدمة، وزلزلت قلبها الصغير، وتملكتها رغبة مجنونة في الثأر والانتقام.
وكانت لكل تلك التصارعات آثارها السلبية على دراستها، إذ حصلت على الثانوية العامة بدرجات متوسطة، دفعتها للتفكير في السفر الى أوروبا للالتحاق بإحدى جامعاتها، وهذا تقليد متبع بين أبناء الأثرياء في الأردن.
وفي عام 1957 التحقت بجامعة فيينا، وأقامت بالمنزل رقم 56 شارع يوهان شتراوس لعدة أسابيع، قبلما يفتح القسم الداخلي أبوابه لإقامة الطالبات المغتربات.
لقد أسبغت الحياة الجديدة على أمينة سعادة غامرة، ودفئاً من نوع آخر وقد جمعتها الحجرة بطالبة مرحة في نهائي الطب – وتدعى جولي باتريك - من جوهانسبرج، ذات 
خبرة كبيرة بالحياة الاوروبية. وفي متنزهات المدينة الساحرة، والحرية اللانهائية لفتاة من الشرق، علمتها جولي التدخين، وحذرتها من العلاقات الجنسية مع الشباب حيث الحمل والاجهاض، ...............فأقبلت أمينة على التساحق مع الفتاة الخبيرة بالشذوذ، وشيئاً فشيئاً أدمنت الفعل الخبيث حتى الثمالة، فقد رأت فيه انطلاقتها وتحررها من قيود الشرق، والخجل.
ومع انتهاء العام الدراسي الأول، وعودة جولي الى وطنها، افتقدت أمينة لسعات الخدر الجميل، فتقربت من فتاة أخرى تدعى جينفيف ووترود، وسعت لإدارة الدار لكي تشاركها الحجرة الواحدة، والشذوذ الذي تزداد جرعاته العطشى يوماً بعد يوم.
هكذا مرت سنوات الدراسة بجامعة فيينا، تصطخب بالرغبة والتحرر الى أن تحصل أمينة على بكالوريوس علم النفس الطبي (*) Medical Psyshology وتعود في أغسطس 1961 الى عمان مكرهة، تضج بالمعاندة والنفور، وتحمل بداخلها طبائع أخرى، وأحاسيس مختلفة، وآلام الهجرة الى القيود والرقابة.
وفي غمرة معاناتها وكآبتها، تذكرت حبيبها الأول – بسام – فجابت عمان طولاً وعرضاً بحثاً عنه، وهزتها الحقيقة المرة عندما علمت بزواجه من فتاته الجميلة الفقيرة، وحاصرها السهوم والملل والحقد، ولم تجد حلاً لأزمتها إلا السفر ثانية الى النمسا، بدعوى استكمال دراستها العليا لنيل الدكتوراة، عازمة على ألا تعود الى الشرق أبداً. 
آني موشيه
ثلاثة وعشرون عاماً ونيف هو عمر أمينة المفتي عندما عادت الى فيينا من جديد، تحمل قلباً ممزقاً، ووجهاً شاحباً، وكراهية لموروثاتها "العقيمة"، وجسداً أنهكه صمت رجفات النشوة، واصطكاكها.
لفحتها نسمات الحرية في أوروبا، وسلكت مسلك فتياتها في العمل والاعتماد على النفس، غير عابئة بما كان يرسله لها والدها من مصروف شهري. فعملت بروشة صغيرة للعب الأطفال، وساقت اليها الصدفة فتاة يهودية تدعى "سارة بيراد"، شاركتها ​
:download:


يتبع
​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

العمل، والسكن، والشذوذ. فالتصقت بها أمينة، وسرعان ما انخرطت معها في تيار الهيبيز، الذي انتشرت أولى جماعاته في أوروبا في تلك الحقبة، متجاهلة رغبة أسرتها في تزويجها من ابن العم التاجر الثري. وفي زيارة لأسرة سارة في وستندورف، دق قلبها فجأة بقوة لم تستطع دفعها. إنها المرة الثانية التي يخالجها ذلك الشعور الرائع المشوق، فقد كان موشيه – شقيق سارة الأكبر – شاب لا يقاوم. إنه ساحر النظرات والكلام، حيوي الشباب رائق الطلعة.
كانت تعرف أنه طيار عسكري برتبة نقيب، يكبرها بنحو سبع سنوات تقريباً، شاعري، مهووس بموتسارت وبيزيه، ولوع بالشعر الأسود ونجلاوات الشرق.
وفي نزهة خلوية معه حاولت أمينة ألا تنحرف، لكنها..........................، فأحست بروعة المذاق وقالت في نفسها: 
يا للغباء لقد خلقنا للرجال.
.......................................................................
حينئذ . . حينئذ فقط . . أفرغت كل مشاعرها بين يديه . وبصدق، وضعف، اعترفت له بحبها.
هكذا خطت أمينة المفتي خطوات الحرام مع الطيار اليهودي . . وهي المسلمة. وترنحت سكرى بلا وعي لتستقر في الحضيض . ولما أفاقت قليلاً . . هربت منه الى فيينا، ...............................

وبمسكنها في شارع شتراوس حاولت أن تنسى،......................
لكن مطارداته التليفونية لها كانت تسحق إرادتها، وتشتت عقلها الزائغ أمام جيوش عواطفه، فتخور صاغرة. 

تعددت لقاءاتهما المحرمة وتحولت أمينة بين يديه الى امرأة لا تدخر وسعاً في إسعاده،................................
هكذا مرت خمس سنوات في انحلال وترد، متناسية ما لأجله غادرت وطنها الى فيينا. وبعد جهد . . ساعدها موشيه في الحصول على شهادة دكتوراة مزورة في علم النفس المرضي – Pathopychology – وهو فرع من علم النفس الطبي، وعادت أدراجها الى الأردن في سبتمبر 1966 ليستقبلها الأهل في حفاوة وفخر، ويطالبونها بإعلان موافقتها على الزواج من ابن عمها، لكنها تطلب منهم إمهالها حتى تفتتح مستشفاها الخاص في عمان.
وبينما إجراءات الترخيص للمستشفى تسير بشكلها العادي، وقع خلاف بينها وبين وكيل الوزارة المختص، فتشكوه الى وزير الصحة الذي أبدى اهتماماً بشكواها ويأمر بالتحقيق فيها على وجه السرعة. فتتشكك اللجنة القانونية في تصديقات الشهادة العلمية، وتطلب منها تصديقات جديدة من فيينا. وخوفاً من انكشاف التزوير وما يصاحب ذلك من فضيحة لها ولأسرتها، سافرت أمينة الى النمسا متخمة بالخوف، وبأعماقها غضب يفيض كراهية لبلدها.
هناك . . أسرعت الى موشيه يعاودها الحنين، غير عابئة بانكسار وطنها العربي بنكسة 1967، فكانت تعلن شماتتها بلا حرج أو خجل، إذ طفحت منها الكراهية لكل ما هو عربي، ولكل ما يمت للعرب بصلة.
وبين نتف الجليد المتساقطة في ديسمبر، كانا يعبران معاً جسراً خشبياً قديماً في المدينة، عندما استوقفها موشيه فجأة قائلاً:

آمنة . . أتتزوجينني . . ؟
دون أن تفكر أجابت ..........................: 
أوه موشيه الحبيب . . نحن زوجان يا عزيزي. 
​
*:download:*

*يتبع*


*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

أجابها بحسم ملاطفاً: 
أريده زواجاً رسمياً في المعبد.
وفي معبد شيمودت . . اعتنقت أمينة المفتى اليهودية ، وتزوجت من موشيه زواجاً محرماً شرعاً، واستبدلت اسمها بالاسم اليهودي الجديد "آني موشيه بيراد". 
الهجرة الى إسرائيل
على أطراف مدينة فيينا أقامت أمينة مع زوجها بشقة جديدة رائعة، تمتد من أمامها مساحات الزروع الخضراء الشاسعة، وتبدو أشجار الغابات من بعيد كأنها رؤوس أشباح تطاردها كلما خلت الى نفسها.
لقد رأت أن تنأى بعيداً عن عيون المخابرات العربية التي تصورت أنها تسعى اليها، وكرهت مجرد الخروج مشياً في نزهات خلوية وحيدة أو برفقة موشيه، وتغلبت عليها هواجس الخوف الشديد كلما التفت الى شباكها أحد المارة، وعاشت تجرع التوتر في كل لحظة، فتحيل ايامها الى كابوس يخنق حياتها، ويغرز بأظافره الحادة المستطيلة في عنقها. وكثيراً ما استيقظت فزعة صارخة باكية، تتحسس في سرعة مسدسها المحشو وتصوبه الى أركان الغرفة.
وفي صيف عام 1972، قرأت أمينة إعلاناً غريباً بإحدى الصحف، تطلب فيه إسرائيل متطوعين من يهود أوروبا للالتحاق بجيش الدفاع، مقابل مرتبات ومزايا عديدة مغرية. وابتهجت المرأة التعسة، إذ تصورت أنها عثرت على الحل المثالي لمعاناتها، وأخذت تعد العدة لموشيه لإقناعه بالفكرة، خاصة وأنه سيحصل على جواز سفر إسرائيلي، ومسكن في إسرائيل، وأنها بمرافقته الى هناك ستودع الخوف الى الأبد.
لكن موشيه الذي كان يسعى للعمل بإحدى شركات الطيران المدنية عارض الفكرة، ورفضها، بدعوى أن إسرائيل والعرب في حالة حرب لن تهدأ حتى تشتعل، طالما أن هناك أرضاً محتلة وشعوباً عربية ثائرة.
ومع إلحاحها المتواصل ليل نهار، تقدم موشيه بأوراق الى السفارة الإسرائيلية، وفي نوفمبر 1972 كانا يطيران بطائرة العال الى إسرائيل. 

حظيت أمينة – آني موشيه – باستقبال أكثر من رائع في مطار اللد، استقبال تحير له موشيه كثيراً وظن لأول وهلة أن زوجته إما أن تكون شخصية مرموقة ومعروفة في عمان، أو أنها ممثلة إسرائيلية مشهورة.
وابتسم في سعادة وهو يلمح مدى بهجتها وفرحها الطفولي بالوطن الجديد، وبالمسكن المريح في ريشون لتسيون المعد من الخشب على طراز الريف الانكليزي.
استدعيت أمينة بعد أيام قليلة الى إحدى الجهات الأمنية، حيث سئلت مئات الأسئلة عن نشأتها في الأردن، وعائلتها، ووظائف أقاربها ومعارفها، وعن كيفية تعارفها وموشيه، وزواجهما، فأجابت في سرد طويل.
سئلت أيضاً عما تمثله إسرائيل بوجدانها، وسئلت عن مشاعرها تجاه الاردن، والفلسطينيين، فأقرت بأنها تكره منظمة التحرير، وكل المنظمات الارهابية الفلسطينية، وأن الملك حسين أخطأ كثيراً عندما لم يقتلهم جميعاً في الأردن، فهم يكرهون الأقلية الشركسية في الأردن، وضربوا بيوتهم، وأتلفوا ممتلكاتهم، ظناً منهم أن عمها – اللواء بالبلاط الملكي – كان وراء مذابح أيلول 1971، وأحد مرتكبيها.
أُثنى على المواطنة اليهودية الجديدة، وأعيدت الى منزلها على وعد بتوفير عمل مناسب لها في أقرب فرصة.
البحث عن المستحيل
أخضع موشيه لتدريبات الاستطلاع الجوي، بعدما تقلد رتبة رائد طيار في سلاح الجو الاسرائيلي. وفي آخر يناير 1973 طار بطائرته الـ سكاي هوك باتجاه الجبهة السورية، فأسقطته مدفعية السوريين في أول طلعة استطلاع له، واعتبر مفقوداً منذ تلك اللحظة لأن سوريا لم تعلن عن أسر الطيار الاسرائيلي كما كان يحدث، لكنها أعلنت بأن الطائرة انفجرت في الجو وقائدها بداخلها.
لم تصدق أمينة الخبر، ولأيام طويلة تصرخ صرخات هستيرية لا تتوقف. وفي عيادة "كوبات حوليم هستدروت" للأعصاب في ريشون لتسيون، احتبس صوتها، أو لنقل إن صدمة الفاجعة ألجمت لسانها فصمتت. ​

*:download:*

*يتبع *

*:download:
*​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

وقبعت خلف زجاج حجرتها تنظر الى السماء، تزوغ نظراتها أحياناً، وأحياناً أخرى تتبع العصافير في طيرانها ولهوها.
وبعد شهر ونصف تكلمت، ونطقت قائلة بأنها تشكك في البيان السوري، وبأن موشيه ما يزال حياً، متخفياً بين الحشائش والمغارات. فهوي طيار ماهر وقدراته عالية جداً.
وفي منزلها - وكانت برفقتها إحدى الأخصائيات النفسيات – كانت تحدث نفسها نهاراً بصوت مسموع، وفي الليل يسمع لها أنين خافت مليء بالوجع، هو مزيج متهالك من مشاعر الحسرة والضياع.
لقد صبت جام غضبها على العرب الذين أرهقوها في الأردن، وطاردوها في النمسا، وضيعوا حلمها في الاستقرار بإسرائيل.
إنهم آفة مستقبلها المظلم الآن، وسبب نكبتها وفجيعتها في زوجها الشاعري المهذب. ولأنهم هدموا حياتها كلها، تمنت لو أنها تستطيع الانتقام، فها هي وحيدة يائسة بين أناس لا تعرفهم، بل وتجهل لغتهم العبرية وعاداتهم وطقوسهم. وعمداً تناست أنها هي التي دفعت بحياتها الى مستنقع الهاوية، عندما تزوجت من يهودي، ودفعته للهجرة الى إسرائيل خوفاً على حياتها، فقذفت به الى مصير مجهول، مماثل لمصيرها.
وقبلما يحطمها الانتظار ويعتريها الجنون، تقدمت بطلب الى السلطات المختصة للسماح لها بالسفر الى بيروت ودمشق لتقصي أخبار زوجها.
وما هي إلا أيام قليل حتى طارت بجواز سفرها الاسرائيلي الى فيينا، فالتقت بأسرة موشيه الحزينة، ومكثت بينهم عدة أيام حاولت خلالها أن تتنسم عبير الحبيب المفقود، لكنها أحست بأن عبيره أشد كثافة ووقعاً بأطراف العاصمة. وفي الشقة التي شهدت أروع ذكرياتها، أطلقت شهقات حزنها ولوعتها وحيدة تلثم المقاعد والستائر والوسائد، وتطوف بين حجراتها تنادي موشيه وتتحسس كتبه واسطواناته وأحذيته.
مجنونة تلك المرأة الملتاعة، التي لفظتها أرجوحة الثمالة الى جب الهاوية، فدوت صرخاتها تتردد في الأعماق لهفى الى الضياء والأمان، ويبث الصدى في شقوقه ألم الإنسان وظلمه لنفسه. 

وبصعوبة شديدة، استطاعت سارة إقناعها بأن تغاد الشقة، وحملت أمينة حقائب حزنها وتوجهت الى المطار. وبجواز سفرها الأردني طارت على أول رحلة الى بيروت.
وشارع الحمراء – أشهر شوارع بيروت - نزلت بأحد الفنادق. وفي رحلة تجوالها تعرفت على سيدة لبنانية - أردنية الأصل - تدعى خديجة زهران، تمتلك وتدير محلاً للملابس الجاهزة، فاشترت منها ملابس بمبلغ كبير لتتقرب اليها، ودلتها خديجة على شقة صغيرة بحي عين الرمانة، انطلقت منها للبحث عن زوجها، وتسقط أخباره من الفلسطينيين ذوي الكثافة بالحي. وبعد رحلات عديدة بين بيروت ودمشق، فشلت أمينة في الوصول الى ما يطمئنها، وتأكد لديها أن موشيه قتل لا محالة. وغادرت بيروت الى فيينا تنخر بعقلها أحزان تقترب بها الى حافة الجنون، وتخنقها عبرات الأسى والغربة، والفزع.
في المصيدة
في شقتها بفيينا، أيقظها اتصال هاتفي من تل أبيب، وفي اليوم التالي استقبلت ثلاثة رجال عرفت منهم أنهم ضباط إسرائيليون، مهمتهم إنهاء إجراءات الإرث الخص بها، دون إثارة مشاكل مع أسرة زوجها أو الجهات الرسمية سواء في النمسا، أو في إسرائيل.
كان ميراثها وحدها مع التعويض يربو على النصف مليون دولار، مع الشقة الرائعة في ريشون لتسيون، وضمانات حماية وأمن فوق العادة.
لقد كان المطلوب منها أن تتعاون معهم لقاء ذلك، وتنفذ ما سيطلب منها بلا تردد. فبقياسات المخابرات، تعد أمينة المفتي كنزاً ثميناً لا يقدر بمال. فهي امراة عربية فقدت وطنها وأهلها، وتعيش في وضع نفسي سيء مليء بالخوف، ولا مأوى لها سوى في إسرائيل. لكل تلك العوامل كان لا بد من استغلالها واستقطابها، بقليل من بث الكراهية في نفسها لهؤلاء العرب الذين قتلوا زوجها وقد كان يمثل لها الأمن والحماية، وبالضرورة هي بحاجة ماسة الى الأمن والحماية من بعده. 

لقد كانت رؤيتهم على صواب، فأمينة المفتي التي تحمل الجنسية الأردنية، والنمساوية والاسرائيلية، لم تكن بحاجة الى كل هذا التخطيط والتمويه لجرها الى عش الجاسوسية، والعمل لصالح الموساد ضد وطنها وشعبها.
إنها غارقة في الضعف، واليأس، والضياع. وبعدما باعت الدين والوطن فهي لا تملك أثمن منهم لتبيعه.
يقول الكاتب الأديب محمد حسين الألفي: (هناك دراسات علمية أجريت مؤخراً، كشفت عن نتائج سوف تقلب تفكيرنا رأساً على عقب، فقد ظهر أن الخيانة في الدم، بمعنى، أن الناس يولدون والخيانة في دمهم . . أحد مكونات الدم) (*).
ومنذ البداية – لم تعر أمينة المفتي للشرف انتباهاً، إذ خلعت ثوب الشرق المحتشم، واستبدلته بغلالة الغرب عن طوع ورغبة. نازفة دماء عروبتها، وعقيدتها، وعفتها. لذا لم يكن من الصعب على الضباط الثلاثة إخضاعها، مستغلين ضعفها الإنساني ووحشتها، عازفين على أوتار كراهيتها للعرب، وللفلسطينيين على وجه الخصوص. إن الجاسوسية في عرف جهزة المخابرات لا تقر بمبدأ الرحمة، ولا تستجيب بأي حال لنداءات الضمير. إنه عالم عجيب مثير، يفتقد العواطف، ولا تصنف المشاعر تحت سمائه. وفي دهاليزه المظلمة الغامضة، توجد هناك دائماً مساحة ضيقة من الطموح والجنون، وبقدر ما لدى الإنسان من رغبة محمومة في تحقيق احلامه، وتوهماته، تعميه الحقيقة المرة أحياناً عن معالم الطريق ويتحول لمخلوق مبصر يتحسس الخطى دونما توقع لنواميس القدر.
فالنفس البشرية ما تزال تمثل لغزاً محيراً عجزت العقول عن تفسير بعض جوانبه، ولذلك، لا نندهش أمام تقلبات البشر، وجنوح العقول، وانحرافات الأمزجة والسلوك.
تلك هي النفس البشرية ، لغز الألغاز، سرها لا يعلمه إلا خالقها سبحانه وتعالى.
هكذا سقطت أمينة المفتي في مصيدة الجاسوسية، وأسلمت قيادها للضباط الثلاثة، الذين أقاموا لها دورة تدريبية مكثفة استغرقت شهراً وأربعة أيام في شقتها بفيينا، تعلمت أثناءها أساليب التجسس المختلفة من تصوير، وتشفير، وتلقط الأخبار، وكيفية الالتزام بالحس الأمني، والتمييز بين الأسلحة. 

دربوها أيضاً على كيفية تحميض الأفلام، والهرب من المراقبة، واستخدام المسدس. واستقدموا لها من إسرائيل خبيراً في تقوية الذاكرة، وتخزين المعلومات والأرقام دون نسيانها. فكانوا يعرضون عليها مشهداً من فيلم سينمائي، ويطلبون منها الإجابة:
كم طبقاً كان على المائدة؟ ما لون ستائر الشباك؟ كم لمبة بالنجفة؟ كم عدد درجات السلم؟
أجادت آني داود دورتها الأولى في التجسس، وأصبحت أكثر إصراراً على الانتقام والتحدي، وعمل المستحيل للثأر لزوجها الذي فقد بالقرب من الجولان – والجنوب اللبناني، إنها تريد تأكيد حبها لموشيه، من خلال حبها للعمل مع إسرائيل ضد العرب. ولم تعد تزعجها كثيراً هلاوس الليل عندما تحلم به يسعى في الجبال ممزق الثياب، كث اللحية، غائز العينين، يناديها أن تنقذه. وكثيراً ما ترى جسده ممزقاً في قطع صغيرة، تلتهمها فئران الخلاء.
وغادرت فيينا الى بيروت هذه المرة . . لا للبحث عن زوجها، وإنما للانتقام له، مهمتها المحددة تقصي أخبار رجال المنظمات الفلسطينية، ورجال المقاومة الذين يؤرقون أمن إسرائيل، ويحيلون ليلها الى نهار لشدة القصف . . والتفجيرات الفدائية.
كانت أيضاً مكلفة بالتحري عن مراكز إقامة قادة المقاومة، والطرق التي يسلكها الفدائيون للتسلل الى الأرض المحتلة، أيضاً - التغلغل داخلهم لمعرفة أعداد الفدائيين، وتدريبهم، وتسليحهم. ومدى مهارتهم في التخفي والمناورة، ومخازن الأسلحة والإعاشة.
وليمة فسق
وفي بيروت، استأجرت شقة بإحدى بنايات الروشة، أجمل مناطق بيروت، حيث ترى الشاطئ المتعرج برماله البيضاء التي يتقاذفها البحر على ضفاف اليابسة، وهو المشهد الذي وصفه الشاعر الفرنسي "لامارتين" بقوله: إن الطبيعة هنا . . بل كل شيء حولي أسمى من الخيال. لقد حلمت بجنة عدن . . لا . . بل لقد رأيتها". من شرفة شقتها كان أمامها البحر اللانهائي، وبقعتان من الصخور القاسية، هما صخور 
​


*:download:*

*يتبع*

​​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

من شرفة شقتها كان أمامها البحر اللانهائي، وبقعتان من الصخور القاسية، هما صخور 

الروشة الشهيرة التي تكسر تلك اللوحة الناعمة وتزيدها جمالاً. وعلى بعد خطوات منها يقع مقهى الدولشي فيتا أشهر مقاهي بيروت، حيث المكان المفضل للفنانيين والمثقفين والجواسيس والسياح. كان الشيء الوحيد الذي يضايقها، هو انقطاع الحرارة عن التليفون. لذلك . . زارت صديقتها الأردنية خديجة زهران، وطلبت منها المساعدة. في الحال اتصلت خديجة بمانويل عساف موظف التليفونات، الذي ذهب بنفسه الى أمينة في اليوم التالي، ليؤكد لها أن المنطقة تعاني من بعض الأعطال بسبب تجديدات بالشبكة، ووعدها بأنه سيسعى في القريب للتوصل الى حل. منحته خمسين ليرة ليهتم بالأمر، ولكي لا ينسى . . منحته جسدها أيضاً. إذ وجدت فيه صيداً سهلاً تستطيع من خلاله التوصل لتليفونات وعناوين القادة الفلسطينيين. لم تندم عندما باعت الدين والوطن والأهل. فلم تجد غضاضة وهي تبيع نفسها لمانويل، الذي خر مستسلماً أمام امرأة شابة بعينيها نداءات جوع، تفوح من جسدها رائحة الأنوثة والرغبة؟ لقد شلت إرادته وأذهبت بعريها عقله، وحاصرته فلم يعد يملك حيلة للفرار. وأقبل عليها في شراهة ونهم، باعتقاده أنه أوقع بامرأة ظمأى. . بينما تصرفت هي كجاسوسة محترفة، بين أحضانه بدت في أقصى حالات الضعف، لكنها كانت أبعد ما تكون عن الإحساس بالمتعة. هكذا تفعل النساء في عالم المخابرات والجاسوسية . . فالجنس عندهن وسيلة فقط لا هدف.
صدمت أمينة بشدة عندما تبين لها أن مانويل لا يملك ما تريده، فهو مجرد موظف صغير لا يملك قراراً. فلم يتملكها الإحساس بالندم أو الحسرة، بل أقنعت نفسها بأنها فشلت في تجربة أولى . . وحتماً ستنجح في مرات مقبلة. حاول مانويل عساف الوفاء بوعده لتتوطد علاقته بالمرأة النارية، فلم يستطع لأن رئيسه في العمل – مارون الحايك – بيده كل شيء . لذلك . . صارحه بما حدث، واصطحبه الى شقة أمينة داود المفتي. كان مارون الحايك متعدد العلاقات النسائية، يسعى خلف نزواته ومغامراته، منشغل بالتجسس على المحادثات التليفونية بين نساء المدينة، تستهويه لعبة المطاردة والبحث عن صيد جديد. وبغريزة الأنثى التي لا تخيب، أيقنت أمينة ما بنفسه، واثقة من كنز معلوماته عن الزعماء الفلسطينيين في بيروت. لذلك تركته بتناول معها وليمة فسق أتخمته، وأحاطت عقله بسياج من غباء. وبينما الجسد المنهد ساكناً . . أجاب عن أسئلتها . . وأطلعها – بعد عدة ولائم – على التليفونات السرية للمنظمات الفلسطينية، ولزعماء الجبهات وعناوين إقامتهم بحي الريحانة الشهير. وبواسطة صندوق بريد ميت، صبت أمينة كل ما تفوه به مارون في خطاب من عدة صفحات، تسلمه عملاء الموساد في بيروت. لتجيئها الأوامر بعد ذلك بالتحرك دون انتظار. فالمطلوب منها هو الحصول على القوائم السرية لرجال المخابرات الفلسطينية "رصد" في أوروبا وصفاتهم. ولن يتاح لها ذلك إلا من خلال مكتب منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية – مكتب ياسر عرفات شخصياً، أو مكتب رئيس جهاز المخابرات علي حسن سلامة المطارد في كل مكان في العالم، والذي أطلقت عليه جولدا مائير لقب "الأمير الأحمر"، لأنه بطل عملية ميونيخ التي قتل فيها أحد عشر إسرائيلياً.

الأمير الأحمر
كانت الحياة ببيروت في ذلك الوقت يونيو 1973 لها مذاق رائع. تماماً كالأطعمة المتنوعة من كل أنحاء الدنيا . ومع عطلة نهاية الأسبوع . . تزهو أجمل فتيات لبنان داخل الفنادق والأندية، يرتدين البكيني اللاصق، ويتلوين بتدله تحت أشعة الشمس حول حمامات السباحة، أو يلعبن الجولف والتنس، ويرقصن الديسكو ويشتركن في مسابقات الجمال. وسط جو كهذا يموج بالمرح والحسن والشباب، اعتاد علي حسن سلامة أن يعيش بعض أوقاته، يرافقه أحياناً فتحي عرفات "شقيق ياسر عرفات" . . رئيس جمعية الهلال الأحمر الفلسطيني. ولما اختيرت جورجينا رزق ملكة جمال الكون، اختطفها سلامة وتزوجا في حدث أكثر من رائع، مما جعله مطاردا دائماً من فتيات لبنان. لكنه كان مشبعاً بكل جمال الدنيا بين يديه. ولأن المخابرات الاسرائيلية كانت تجهل صورته او ملامحه، وفشلت كثيراً في اقتفاء أثره لاغتياله، خاصة بعد عملية ميونيخ بالذات، فقد كان المطلوب من أمينة المفتي التسلل الى مخبئه، والحصول على قوائم بأسماء ​
:download:

يتبع
​
​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

قيادات وعملاء المخابرات الفلسطينية في أوروبا. فقد كان علي حسن سلامة – الأمير الأحمر - كما أطلقت عليه جولدا مائير، أحد مساعدي عرفات والمختص بحراسته، ثم أوكل اليه عرفات مباشرة بمهمة جديدة، وهي رئيس الأمن والمخابرات التابعة لمنظمة فتح وقوات الحرس الداخلي - التي يطلق عليها القوة 17 - وهي القوة التي أطلق عليها عرفات اسم "المنتمين الى قيصر روما القديمة". والحصول عى القوائم السرية للقيادات الفلسطينية والأعضاء البارزين في المنظمات في أوروبا، أمر هام جداً ومطلوب لتفكيك أوصال القيادة في بيروت، وعزلها عن الآخرين في كل قارات العالم. وفي هذا إجابة عن سؤال: لماذا السطو على أوراقه بدلاً من اغتياله؟
هكذا كانت مهمة أمينة المفتي في بيروت . . مهمة حساسة للغاية . . لو استطاعت القيام بها فكل ميادين إسرائيل لا تكفي لوضع تماثيلها. وفي لقاء حميم بشقتها مع مارون الحايك، سألته عن عرفات وأبو إياد والغمري وغيرهم، فأجاب بأنه يعرفهم جيداً، ولأيام طويلة ظلت تمنحه جسدها، وتنفق عليه بسخاء عندما أكد لها أنه يعرف علي حسن سلامة، بل والفندق الذي يرتاده. فاصطحبته مراراً لفندق كورال بيتش "شاطئ المرجان" ليدلها عليه. لكن الأيام تمر والحايك يستمتع بجسدها وبأموالها دون أن يظهر لسلامة أثر.
تملكها يأس قاتم لفشلها، وفكرت كثيراً في مغادرة بيروت الى تل أبيب تتوجها الخيبة. لكن طرأت بخيالها فكرة جديدة عملت على تنفيذها بأسرع وقت. إذ انتقلت الى شقة أخرى بكورنيش المزرعة - وهي منطقة شعبية يرتادها التجار من قاطني المخيمات الفلسطينية في بيروت. وللوهلة الأولى . . أحست بتفاؤل كبير، بعدما تعرفت على ممرضة فلسطينية تدعى شميسة، تعمل بعيادة "صامد"(*) بمخيم صبرا. فقدمتها شميسة، الى مدير العيادة، الذي أوضح لها أن العديد من الأطباء من كل دول العالم، يشاركون في علاج الفلسطينيين كمتطوعين. فعرضت عليه خدماتها التطوعية، وأطلعته على شهاداتها المزورة فطلب منها الانتظار لعدة أيام ريثما يخبر رؤساءه. هؤلاء المتطوعون في شتى المؤسسات الفلسطينية، يقابلهم ياسر عرفات، ويستعرض معهم المخيمات وملاجئ الأيتام، والمؤسسات الصحية والهلال الأحمر، وأقسام الأجهزة التعويضية والعلاج الطبيعي والمعامل المركزية وبنك الدم. من هنا . . صادفت أمينة المفتي فرصة ذهبية للامتزاج بالفلسطينيين، وبدأت مرحلة العمل التجسسي الأوسع.
رعشة اللقاء
ومساء 22 يوليو 1973 . . دق جرس التليفون بشقة أمينة المفتي. وكان على الطرف الآخر مارون الحايك، الذي اسر اليها ببضع كلمات ألجمتها، فوضعت السماعة في توتر وأسرعت تفتح التليفزيون. لقد صدمها المذيع وهو يعلن نبأ اعتقال ستة من رجال الموساد في أوسلو، بينهم امرأة، بتهمة قتل جرسون مغربي بالرصاص في ليلها مر، ظنوا أنه الفلسطيني علي حسن سلامة. وقد اعترف المعتقلون بأنهم ينتمون الى الموساد، ويشكلون فيما بينهم فريقاً للقتل اسمه K IDON - الرمح – وجاءوا خصيصاً من إسرائيل لتعقب سلامة واغتياله. ارتجت أمينة وتملكها الهلع على مصيرها. وتساءلت: لماذا يتعقبون سلامة لاغتياله. بينما طلبوا منها خلاف ذلك؟
كانت اللعبة أكبر بكثير من تفكيرها. فأمور السياسة والمخابرات تتشكل وفقاً لمعايير أخرى . . وحسابات معقدة. ولأول مرة منذ فقدت زوجها موشيه، تشعر برغبة أكيدة في الاستمتاع بالحياة . . وحاجتهات الى مذاقات النشوة التي افتقدتها. وأسرعت في اليوم التالي، برفقة مارون الى فندق الكورال بيتش، متلهفة الى الالتقاء بسلامة. ولكم أخذتها المفاجأة عندما أشار صديقها ناحية حوض السباحة قائلاً لها: أنظري . . إنه علي حسن سلامة كان حمام السباحة كبيراً، على شكل حدوة الحصان، يحيط به مبنى أبيض اللون مكون من ثلاثة طوابق، تطل كل غرفه الخمس والتسعين على الحمام. ويفضل سلامة هذا الفندق لأنه مؤمن جيداً ويكشف المخاطر الأمنية؛ التي قد يتعرض لها. ومن الأمور العادية أن توجد ثلاث سيارات عسكرية حول الفندق لحماية الأمير الأحمر. حيث يقوم حراسه بتأمين موقف السيارات ومداخل الفندق وحدائقه. أما في الحجرة المطلة على حمام السباحة وهي بالدور الأرضي، فيكون سلامة دائماً بمفرده، يحمل مسدسه الأتوماتيكي المحشو، ولا يتغافل عنه أبداً.
كان سلامة في ذلك الوقت في الثالثة والثلاثين من عمره، رياضي . . وسيم . . أنيق. يصادق جورجينا رزق ملكة جمال الكون. وفي فتاة عمرها واحد وعشرون عاماً، تنحدر من مؤسسة المال المسيحية في بيروت لأب لبناني وأم مجرية. انتخبت في السادسة عشرة ملكة جمال لبنان. وبعدها بعامين ملكة جمال العالم. وكانت الوحيدة من بلاد العرب التي دخلت مسابقة "ميامي بيتش". وهكذا أصبحت جورجينا رزق أشهر امرأة في العالم، يحلم بها كل الرجال. وكان الجميع يريد التعرف على الفتاة ذات الشعر الأسود الطويل، والعيون الخضراء، والفم الكبير، والجسد الأسطوري. حتى "جيمي كارتر" - حاكم ولاية جورجينا وقبل أن يصبح رئيساً . . تحققت أمنيته وظهرت صورة له مع ملكة الكون وهي ترتدي فستان السهرة الأسود العاري الأكتاف والصدر. لقد انشغلت جورجينا رزق بالفتى الوسيم مفتول العضلات ذو الجسد الرياضي الممشوق. وانشغل بها هو أيضا. وبرغم زواجهما إلا أنه لم يمانع من اختبار رجولته التي لا تقاوم مع نساء أخريات.
وها هي أمينة داود المفتي تقف أمامه . . ووجها لوجه بشكل لم يكن متوقعاً . . وحيث رتبت الموائد حول الحوض تحت المظلات الشمسية، جلست تراقب سلامة بحذر وهو يستحم، وعلى مقربة منه وقف رجلان من حراسه تنتفخ أجنابهما بالسلاح. رسمت أمينة صورته في خيالها، وداومت على زيارة الكورال بيتش مرتان أسبوعياً بشكل منتظم. وكانت كثيراً ما تلتقي بسلامة الذي اعتاد رؤيتها. . وابتسامتها.. وجمالها البسيط الهادئ. وذات مرة . . وصل سلامة الى الفندق. . واتجه الى الداخل حيث حجرته، لكنه عرج فجأة الى مائدة أمينة، وانحنى على ظهر المقعد المواجه في أدب وسألها عدة أسئلة. . ثم سحب المقعد وجلس قبالتها لأكثر من نصف الساعة تقول أمينة في مذكراتها التي نشرت بعد ذلك: 

​" في ذلك اليوم الحار من سبتمبر 1973، تشوقت لترطيب جسدي في حوض السباحة بكورال بيتش، وبينم كنت أرفع كوب الماء البارد الى فمي، رأيته أمامي . . إنه سلامة. سرت رعشة متدفقة بأوصالي عندما جاء الى مائدتي محيّياً. وبدأ بأن عرفني بنفسه على أنه رجل أعمال فلسطيني، ثم سألني عن نفسي. وجلس الىمائدتي بعدما اكتشف أنني طبيبة أردنية متطوعة. ومنذ ذلك اليوم لازلت أذكر رعشة اللقاء . . وحديثه الرائع الذي جذبني اليه بكل كياني ومشاعري". .
في الدولشي فيتا
وبواسطة سلامة، انفتحت أمام أمينة المفتي كل الأبواب الموصدة. إذ أصبحت محل ثقة الفلسطينيين، وعلاقاتها بالقادة طالت ياسر عرفات نفسه. لقد استعادت حيويتها وثقتها بنفسها، وانخرطت في صفوف المقاومة تضمد الجروح، وتبث فيهم الحماس والاستماتة في الكفاح. وكانت زياراتها المتعددة لمخيمات اللاجئين في الجنوب، تصحبها فيها مجموعات طبية من المتطوعين، تذكرة أمان لدخول كل المناطق المحظورة. فكانت عيونها كاميرات تلتقط الصور وتختزنها. وآذانها كانت أجهزة تسجيل متطورة، وانقلب عقلها الى آلة جبارة من القوة بحيث لا يرهقها تزاحم المعلومات . . أو رسم الخرائط بدقة متناهية . . أو حفظ مئات الأسماء والمواقع . . أو تذكر أنواع الأسلحة وأساليب التدريب. لقد أدمنت استجلاء أوضاع الفلسطينيين، مستغلة ثقتهم بها في إرسال المعلومات عنهم يوماً بيوم الى الموساد. كان المطلوب منها هو كتابة تقارير وافية، ووضعها في صندوق البريد "الميت"، أو تركها بسيفون حمام فندق الكورال بيتش. تقول أمينة في مذكراتها: (أذكر أنني في إحدى المرات . . كنت أحمل وثائق سرية وتقارير خطيرة. . وذهبت لمقابلة سلامة بالفندق. كانت حقيبتي مكتنزة بأربعة وعشرون ورقة من أوراق البلوك نوت الكبيرة، عندما فاجأني سلامة بمجيئه مبكراً قبلما أتمكن من الدخول بها الى الحمام. وكانت ورقة واحدة منها فقط، كفيلة بأن يفرغ سلامة رصاصات مسدسه في صدري. لقد كنت أجلس اليه بأعصاب من فولاذ. . وعلى مقربة مني كانت زميلتي - وتحمل وثائق سفر قبرصية – تكاد تموت هلعاً). ​
:download:

يتبع 
​
​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

هكذا عملت أمينة داود بحرية مطلقة في التجسس على القادة الفلسطينيين. . ورجال المقاومة . ولم تدخر وسعاً في البحث عن كل ما يهم الإسرائيليين في لبنان. لقد زارت ياسر عرفات بمكتبه ثلاث مرات، لتطلعه بنفسها على العديد من السلبيات التي واجهتها في الجنوب اللبناني، واهتم الزعيم بمقترحاتها وقد أفرد لها مساحة طويلة من الوقت للاستماع اليها. وأوصى في الحال بالتحقق مما قالته، وتلافي الأخطاء التي تعوق حركة المقاومة في الجنوب. فتقربت أمينة بذلك من الزعيم الفلسطيني، وأصبح مكتبه مفتوحاً دائماً أمامها.
وحدث أن كانت في مقهى "الدولشي فيتا"، حيث شاطئ الروشة المتعرج الخيالي، حينما توقفت فجأة أمام المقهى سيارة جيب عسكرية، وتزل منها ثلاثة رجال فلسطينيين، اتجهوا مسرعين الى حيث تجلس تشرب القهوة، وقال أحدهم بحسم: نعرف أنك هنا . . وعليك مرافقتنا الآن. !
أسقط ما في يد أمينة، ولم تقدر على الوقوف. بينما الرجال الثلاثة ترسل عيونهم سهاماً من توتر.
زيارة الى العبد
كانت السيارة العسكرية تخترق شوارع بيروت بسرعة مذهلة، بينما كانت أمينة المفتي متكورة الى يمين السائق، تنتفض عروقها رعباً، ويرتعد بدنها كله لهول النهاية. لم تسأل مرافقيها عن وجهتهم، أو لنقل إنها لم تجرؤ على ذلك. إذ انحصر تفكيرها في تحين الفرصة المناسبة للبحث عن كبسولة سم السيانيد، التي خبأتها بين خصلات شعرها بواسطة شريط لاصق. فحتماً سيكتشف الجنود المدججون بالسلاح ذلك عندها سيضطرون الى تكبيلها بالسلاسل الحديدية، فتضيع منها فرصة الانتحار الوحيدة. تنبهت أمينة قليلاً وتعجبت، فالسيارة عرجت بها فجأة الى طريق مخيم شاتيلا. ترى . . هل أقام الفلسطينيون معتقلات الخومة بداخل المخيمات؟ 


هكذا تساءلت في نفسها، وقبلما تسعفها الإجابة انطلق صوت احد الجنود من خلفها، يحث السائق على أن يزيد من سرعته، فالجرحى الذين جيء بهم من الجنوب كثيرون. وعند هذه العبارة أفاقت أمينة تماماً، سألت الجندي عن الأمر، فأجابها بأنهم ضحايا إحدى الغارات الاسرائيلية على معسكر فلسطيني بالقرب من مفرق مخيم عين الحلوة - السيروب في صيدا. ونظراً للعجز الكبير في الأطباء المتطوعين، دلهم على مكانها مكتب المخابرات "الذي يترأسه علي حسن سلامة". فاستجمعت أمينة شتات عقلها في صرخة مدوية:
غبي .. غبي.. كلكم أغبياء وتيوس أهكذا تستدعون ضيوفكم؟
وبينما ينطلق صرخها بالسباب، وبأنها ستشكوهم لعرفات شخصياً، كان الجنود يعتذرون لها . . ويلحون في ذلك أيما إلحاح. تلك الحادثة . . لم تسقط أبداً من ذاكرة أمينة. إذ زرعت لديها شعوراً قاتماً بالخوف في قدراتها التجسسية بين أناس يشكون في كل غريب وافد. لذلك، كان عليها أن تغسل الخوف الملتصق بها، وتتعاطى جرعات كبيرة من الهدوء، . . والتعلم، . . والحنكة.
وما كان يتأتى لها ذلك إلا في إسرائيل. هكذا أنهت عملها في مستشفى مخيم شاتيلا، واستأذنت في السفر الى فيينا لتسجيل اسمها لدى إحدى جمعيات الطفولة الدولية. وهناك . . في شقتها الخاوية بين الجدران الصماء والفراش البارد، اهاجتها الذكريات فضربت عمق وعيها، وأخذت تطوف بالغرف من جديد تتحسس الأرائك والأدراج وأحذية موشيه القديمة، وتقلب صفحات الألبومات تتلاحق أنفاسها في اضطراب وشجن. وبكت كثيراً بين أحضان سارة بيراد شقيقة زوجها المفقود، وسافرت معها الى حيث يقيم والدي موشيه في وستندورف، يجرعان الأسى ويعتصرهما المرار.
هناك. . تخلت أمينة عن أهم قواعد الجاسوسية، وهي السرية المطلقة، وتفاخرت أمامهم جميعاً بأنها تثأر لموشيه كل يوم من القتلة العرب، وتنتقم منهم دونما رحمة أو شفقة. قصت عليهم أيضاً الكثير من أسرار عملياتها في بيروت، وما كانت تعلم أن سارة المنخرطة في جماعات الهيبيز، تصادق شاباً فلسطينياً قتل اليهود والده، فهام يتيماً . . 

بائساً. . متسكعاً . . يجوب مدن أوروبا بلا هدف. . أو وطن. وبجواز سفرها الإسرائيلي، طارت أمينة الى تل أبيب تحمل جرعة هائلة من الغضب. . تدفعها بقوة لأن تستمر . . وتنطلق بكل كيانها لتثأر. . وتثأر . وفي مذكراتها عن رحلتها تلك الى فيينا قالت:
(اليوم – 18 سبتمبر 1973 – زرت شقتي بفيينا وأنا بطريقي لإسرائيل – كان جسدي يرتعش وأنا أصعد الدرج، وفشلت مرات في معالجة الباب. وعندما أضأت الأنوار واجهتني صورة موشيه الكبيرة باللباس العسكري. فمسحت زجاج الإطار وقبلته، وعلقت باقة من زهور البانسيه التي يحبها الى جواره. لقد خيل الي أن ابتسامته الرائعة تفيض بالعتاب . . بل هي كذلك. فتذكرت . . يا لغبائي . . كيف دفعته بنفسي الى نهايته، عندما شجعته على الهجرة لإسرائيل. حاولت أن أستعيد ابتسامته فلم أنجح. لحظتها. . ركعت على ركبتي أمامه وأشجهشت بالبكاء. ورجوته بألا يولمني أو يغضب مني، فأنا أنتقم له . . وآخذ بثأره. ولن أهدأ حتى أشهد بنفسي بحور الدم المراق تعلوها الأشلاء الممزقة. وأرى ألف زوجة عربية تبكي زوجها، وألف أم فقدت أبنها، وألف شاب بلا أطراف. عندئذ فقط . . لمحت ابتسامته وقد ارتسمت من جديد، وأحسست كما لو أن يداه كانتا تحيطان بي . . !!). 
يا للخائنة المحشوة حقداً، لم تكفها كل تلك الخيانات للدين والوطن، فطفقت تبحث عن المزيد والمزيد، الذي تطفئ به نيران الغضب المشتعل بعروقها. ولذلك. . كانت رحلتها الى إسرائيل، لتستمد الهدوء . . والتعلم . . والخبرة. ولكي تجيد فنون التجسس . . والانتقام.
التقاء الخونة
لم يكن لها في إسرائيل من أصدقاء، سوى نفر قليل من رجال الموساد، الذين فوجئوا بها وقد علتها مسحة قاتمة من الإرهاق. طلبوا منها أن تستريح بشقتها ريثما تهدأ. وحتى لا تزيدها الوحدة أرقاً، صاحبتها طبيبة نفسية يهودية من أصل عراقي تدعى زهيرة. وفي شقتها بمدينة ريشون لتسيون (1). عملت زهيرة على تهيئتها للاندماج بالمجتمع الاسرائيلي، تمهيداً لاستقرارها النهائي، بما يعني الاكتفاء بخدماتها السابقة كعميلة في الموساد.
لقد كانت مهمة زهيرة ألا تفاتحها في أمر إنهاء خدمتها، فهي ليست منوطة بذلك. ولكن تنحصر في إذابة جدران العزلة النفسية التي تحيط بالعميلة، بدمجها شيئاً فشيئاً باليهود العرب، وخلق محيط اجتماعي موسع من حولها. لقد حدثتها صديقتها الجديدة عن المهاجرين العرب من اليهود، الذين قدموا من شتى الأقطار المجاورة، وكيف استساغوا العيش في المجتمع الجديد المتحرر، وحدثتها كذلك عن بعض المسيحيين الذين فروا الى إسرائيل طلباً للحرية والأمن. ومن بين الذين ذكرتهم، النقيب الطيار منير روفه – الكاثوليكي العراقي – الذي فر لإسرائيل بطائرته الحربية (2).
وعندما أبدت أمينة رغبتها في لقائه، عرضت زهيرة الأمر على رؤسائها فجاءتها الموافقة. وتم ترتيب اللقاء بمنزل روفة بين زوجته وأولاده.
كانت أمينة في شوق بالغ للقاء الطيار الهارب، ليس لأنه عربي بل لتسأله عما يجول بخاطرها من تساؤلات قد تفيدها معرفة إجاباتها. وبابتسامة عريضة بباب منزلهما، رحب منير وزوجته بأمينة . . وقاداها الى الداخل. كان منير روفة في ذلك الوقت في الثامنة والثلاثين من عمره، أسمر . . واسع العينين والجبهة . . غزته مقدمات الصلع. أما الزوجة مريم فكانت على مشارف العقد الرابع، طويلة. . ذات شعر انسيابي طويل، وفم واسع. . فجاء . . لها صوت خشن. كانت مظاهر الثراء بادية جداً على المنزل وأهله. وبرغم ذلك جاءت مريم بالحلوى والشاي بنفسها. ولما سألتها أمينة ممتنة على الخادمة، أجابتها المضيفة بأن المجتمع الاسرائيلي ما زال بحاجة الى تطور وينظر الى المرأة التي تجلب خادمةنظرة اتهام بالبرجوازية. لذلك فهي تقوم بمهام المنزل بنفسها. أما منير . . فقال لها إنه مر بحياة عصيبة في البداية. حيث كان يجهل العبرية وبلا عمل ولا أصدقاء. ويتابعه كظله رجلا أمن في الشارع والبيت. ثم عمل لبعض الوقت بجيش الدفاع، والآن يمتلك وكالة إعلانية كبيرة خاصة به اسمها الأضواء "الحانوكا"، وتعمل معه مريم كمديرة لمكتبه وللعلاقات العامة. ولما سألته أمينة: كيف يفشل طيار محترف في 

القفز إذا أصيبت طائرته في الجو؟ . . وهل الطائرة السكاي هوك الأميركية تتحول الى مقبرة لقائدها قبلما تسقط . .؟
كانت تريد إجابات محددة ومنطقية، فربما استمرت في التعلق بأمل عودة زوجها موشيه، أو بنسيان الأمر نهائياً. فضباط الموساد كانت إجاباتهم مبهمة ولا تحمل نفياً تاماً أو تأكيداً. وذلك ما يحيرها ويرهق عقلها - فأفاض منير روفة في الشروح . . وأوضح لها أن الطائرة سكاي هوك S KY HAWK-4H التي طار بها موشيه اعتمد تصميمها على حماية الطيار، وهي مزودة بكرسي قذف مزدوج، ويمكن إطلاقه من ارتفاع الصفر وبسرعة الصفر أيضاً - وهو كرسي قاذف من طراز دو جلاس أسكاباك A -C3 وكابينة القيادة بها مدرعة في المقدمة والمؤخرة والجانب الأيسر، وسمك التدريع حوالي 18 مم. وأكد لها على أن زوجها موشيه إما أصيبت طائرته بصاروخ "سام 6"، وفي هذه الحالة ربما يكون أسيراً لدى السوريين، أو أن صاروخاً طراز ATOLL – جو / جو، أصاب به السوريين كابينة قيادته الفقاعية فانفجرت به الطائرة في الجو.
كانت إجابة روفة - الأكثر شروحاً - تعطى ذات الإجابة التي سمعتها من قبل. فلا هو أوضح نافياً او مؤكداً. وبقي السؤال كما هو: هل موشيه بيراد ما يزال حياً في قبضة السوريين؟ أم انفجرت به الطائرة في الجو؟ . . وفي الحالة الأخيرة. . لا بد أن يعثر السوريون على بعض من أشلائه . . ومن ثم يعلنوا الخبر . . وهو ما لم يحدث .!!.
الأفعى الغاضبة
عادت أمينة الى شقتها أكثر قلقاً . . وغضباً. يحفها الإصرار على الانتقام لزوجها، لكن صدمتها كانت قاسية جداً، عندما زارها مسؤول بالموساد، وبعد حديث طويل عن فدائيتها الشجاعة فاجأها بقوله:
سيدتي – بعد هذا العناء الكبير . . يرى رؤسائي في الجهاز أنه من الواجب العمل على إراحتك . . وحمايتك. وجئت اليك لأعرض رغبتهم في الوقوف على ما تريدينه، ولأطلعك على العمل الجديد الذي ينتظرك، وهو بلا شك عمل مثير ويتناسب مع. .
​


:download:

يتبع​


​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

قاطعته أمينة قائلة: 

أتقصد سيدي إنهاء عملي في بيروت؟
وجاء رده أكثر حسماً: 
وفي الموساد سيدتي . . وسوف تحصلين على .
لم تتركه أمينة يكمل جملته إذ انطلقت بكل الغضب الكامن بأعماقها تقول: 
لن أقبل ذلك أبداً . . فأنا ما جئت لإسرائيل هذه المرة إلا لأنني اهتززت قليلاً أمام موقف استدعائي.
ولماذا هكذا تستغنون عن خدماتي لكم بسهولة؟، بالرغم من أنني فرصة ذهبية لا يجب أن تضيعوها. فأنا جئتكم بالكثير عن أخبار المقاومة التي تهدد مستعمراتكم في الشمال، وأطلعتكم على أشياء كانت غامضة لكم، كل ذلك دون أن أقبض منكم سوى ألفي دولار.
أرجو أن . .
دعني أكمل من فضلك. هل تستطيع أن تؤكد لي أن أحد عملائكم جلس وتحدث مع علي حسن سلامة؟ أو أن أحدهم وصف لك مبنى قيادة المنظمة الفلسطينية من الداخل؟ أما أنا فقد دخلت لمكتب عرفات. . وألتقي بسلامة مرتين أسبوعياً. وبواسطة جسدي هذا – (رفعت عباءتها فكشفت عن عورتها حتى لقرب صدرها) - جئتكم بالتليفونات السرية لكل القادة الفلسطينيين، ليتنصت جواسيسكم هناك عليها. وخلعت ثيابي لكل كلب نتن الرائحة فينتهك جسدي لأجلب كلم الأسرار . . والوثائق . . والمعلومات . . وفي النهاية تقولون لي ببساطة: شكراً . . !!
سيدة أمينة . . نحن ما فكرنا إلا بحمايتك . . وما كنا سنبخس عليك حقك.
كانت أمينة ترتعد حقاً . . ويهتز بدنها كله وقد امتقع لونها . . واكفهر الوجه يغشاه اصفرار وهي تقول:
هل تستطيع أن تجيبني لماذا أنا في إسرائيل الآن؟ ألأنني لا أجد مأوى بين اهلي. أم لأنني أحببت يهودياً وتزوجته؟ . . لا أقول ذلك لأنني أحسست بـ الندم.. لا .. فأنا 
بعت الدنيا كلها من أجله.. بعت أهلي . . وديني.. ووطني لأكون معه. ولأنه مات .. فأنا لن أكف.. نعم.. لن أكف وهل أنا عبء ثقيل عليكم.
الأمر ليس كما تعتقدين سيدتي . .
أردفت أمينة وصوتها كفحيح الأفعى، ينفث الغضب والكراهية كالسم:
أبلغ رؤسائك أنني لن أتوقف أبداً، حتى ولو أدى الأمر لأن أغادر إسرائيل الى الأبد وعندها قد أفكر . . وبعيداً عنكم .. بعملية انتحارية داخل مكتب عرفات شخصياً !!
انزعج الرجل .. وأسرع الى رؤسائه ينبئهم بالأمر . . وبلهجة الصدق والإصرار والغضب في صوتها. وكان لا بد من إيجاد حل وإلا فهناك كارثة مؤكدة قد تقع بين لحظة وأخرى. ففي الحال . . صدرت الأوامر للمطار بمنع آني موشيه بيراد – أمينة المفتي – من مغادرة البلاد.
التليفون المجهول
بشارع كيريا في تل أبيب اجتمع عدد من الخبراء في مبنى الموساد، للوصول الى قرار حاسم بعودة أمينة الى بيروت من جديد، أو الاكتفاء بخدماتها وإبقائها في إسرائيل. لقد قرأوا جميعاً تقريراً وافياً عن العميلة الثائرة . . والتي صنفت من الفئة "أ" - وهذه الفئة من الجواسيس يتدرج تحتها كل من يعملون في البلاد العربية بدون أي غطاء دبلوماسي يحميهم – ووصف التقرير أمينة بأنها تعاني من اضطرابات شخصية، وتمتلك القدرة التي تمكنها من الانتقال من أحد جوانب الموقف الى جانب آخر، وهو ما يعرف في علم النفس باسم الاتجاه المجرد ABSTRACT ATTITUDE، وتتنامى لديها أعراض الكآبة نتيجة لومها الدائم لنفسها، باعتبار أن ما حدث لزوجها كانت هي السبب فيه، وعندما تزداد الأعراض حدة تصبح أكثر اكتئاباً وتخوفاً، مما ينمي مشاعر "الاتهام بالذات" S ELF CONDEMINATION - لديها – والمريض في هذه الحالة في يأس خطير لأنه مهموم بالماضي، ويحس أن لا أمل ألبتة في المستقبل بسبب الفعلة التي ارتكبها. هذه المشاعر القلقة المحملة باليأس والبؤس، عادة ما تعتصر المريض، وقد تقوى عنده نزوة الانتحار. وأشار التقرير الى أن حالة أمينة هذه لا ينصح فيها بعلاج العقاقير، حيث لن تنتظر التحسن طوال مدة العلاج، بقدر ما تشعر بالتحسن والهدوء في عملها بالموساد. ففي ذلك إقناع لها على أن ما تؤديه من عمل، يمثل لديها قمة الثأر لما ارتكبته بحق موشيه. وبناء عليه . . رأى فريق من خبراء الموساد أن أمينة، ربما تشعر بالزهو E LATION في عملها، فتتخلى عن حذرها وتنكشف. لكن الأغلبية رأت أنها جديرة بالعمل في بيروت، ومع حصولها على دورات تدريبية مكثفة، ستكون أكثر حذراً. . وإقبالاً . . وشغفاً. وانتهى الاجتماع بالموافقة على عودتها للبنان، وذل بعد موافقة ريفي رامير رئيس الموساد. هكذا تحدد لها أن تستمر وتواصل توغلها بين القيادات الفلسطينية، وجاءوا بها الى المبنى المركزي حيث جلس اليها أحد كبار الرسامين، ومن خلال وصفها لعلي حسن سلامة، استطاع أن يرسم صوراً تقريبية له. وتعهد بها اثنان من الضباط الخبراء، أحدهما تولى تدريبها على استعمال أحدث ما ابتكره العلم في مجال أجهزة اللاسلكي. وتقرر لها بث رسائلها مرتين أسبوعياً يومي الخميس والاثنين، وتلقي الرسائل من تل أبيب كل ثلاثاء في الحادية عشرة ودقيقتين مساء. كانت أمينة طوال فترة تدريبها المكثفة في حالة سعادة غامرة. فهي ستزداد خبرة تمكنها من إجادة عملها، وبالتالي يكون انتقامها عظيماً فتستريح نفسها ويهدأ بالها.
وفي الثالث من أكتوبر 1973 غادرت تل أبيب الى فيينا، حيث تسلم منها عميل الموساد جواز سفرها الإسرائيلي، وسلمها الجواز الأردني مع تذكرة سفر الى بيروت فجر اليوم التالي. هذه المرة. . عندما دخلت شقتها في فيينا لتمكث بها عدة ساعات، لاحظت أن ابتسامة موشيه لازالت مرتسمة كما هي. بل كانت نظراته أكثر بهجة واطمئناناً. وقبلما تغادر شقتها الى المطار بثوان.. انتفضت فجأة عندما دق جرس التليفون، وتسمرت مكانها للحظة.. ثم اتجهت صوب الكابل فنزعته.. وانطلقت في شوق للعمل .. للثأر. تحمل بين أمتعتها جهز راديو يحمل ماركة عالمية معروفة، هو بالأصل جهاز لاسلكي أكثر تطوراً ولا يمكن اكتشافه. وبحقيبة يدها كانت تحتفظ بالمصحف الشريف . . وقد نزعت عدة صفحات منه واستبدلت بصفحات أخرى تحمل الشفرة. 
:download:

يتبع ​

​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

نفيه شالوم
وما إن خطت أمينة عدة خطوات بمطار بيروت الدولي، متجهة الى حيث يتحرك السير بحقائب الركاب، حتى صدمت بشدة لمشهد شاب يقتاده رجال الأمن. وبينما تتابع المشهد . . فوجئت بيد قوية تربت على كتفها من الخلف. فصدرت عنها صرخة مكتومة هلوعة، وسقطت في الحال حقيبة يدها على الأرض. وأوشكت هي على السقوط. لكنها بكل ما تملك من قوة - تماسكت .. واستدارت لتصطدم بوجه صديقها مارون الحايك، تغطي وجهه نظارته الشمسية السوداء. . وينسدل شعره اللامع لقرب كتفيه. تنفست الصعداء . . وودت لو أن تصفعه بقوة . . وتظل هكذا تصفعه حتى ينقشع الخوف الذي حل بأعماقها من جديد، وأعادها الى تلك الحالة الأولى التي غادرت بسببها بيروت الىتل أبيب. وفي بشاشة مصطنعة سألته.
أوه . . أيها الماكر . . أكنت معي على اللوفتهانزا قادماً من فيينا . .؟
خلع نظارته مبتسماً وهو يضغط على كفها ضغطاً ذا مغزى وأجاب: 
بحثت عنك كثيراً في بيروت فلم أجدك . . وكنت أمني نفسي بأن نمضي معاً أسبوعاً خيالياً في نيقوسيا.
نيقوسيا . .؟ نطقتها وقد كست وجهها بالدهشة.
سألت عنك مانويل وخديجة وحارس البناية . .
ضاربة صدره بيديها وقد افتعلت التحسر: 
مجنون . . مجنون . . (!!) لماذا لم تخبرني قبلها بوقت كاف. .؟ كم كنت مشوقة لرحلة كهذه معك.
غمز بطرف عينيه ضاحكاً وقال: 
سنتدبر الأمر عما قريب أيتها الأنثى الشقية. أنظري .. ها هي حقائبي وصلت الآن.
ولأن لبنان بلد سياحي حر . . فأمور التفتيش في المطارات والمواني شكلية جداً. ولا تخضع لرقابة صارمة كما في سائر البلاد العربية، على اعتبار ان التدقيق الزائد يسيىء الى السواح .. الذين هم عماد الاقتصاد وأحد أسباب الرخاء. لذلك . . لم ينتبه رجال 

​الجمارك لجهاز اللاسلكي المدسوس بحقيبة أمينة. فبيروت كانت في تلك الفترة في أوج انفتاحها. . وسوقاً رائجة لتجارة السلاح . . والمخدرات. . والرقيق الأبيض . . والجواسيس.
وفي الساعات الأولى من صباح 6 أكتوبر 1973، أطلقت أمينة أولى إشارات البث اللاسلكي الى تل أبيب: (آر. كيو. أر. وصلت بسلام. الأمير الأحمر في أوروبا. تعرفت بضابط فلسطيني يدعى أبو ناصر. وعدني مارون بأن يأخذني معه الى مبنى الهاتف المركزي. غادر جورج حبش الى تونس سراً. رجاله يقاتلون سبعة من رجال حواتمة. أبو عمار بالبيت مصاباً بالبرد. شحنة أدوية وصلت سراً من رومانيا للقيادة. يوجد نقص كبير في الأنتي بيوتكس. تحياتي. نفيه شالوم "واحة السلام").
استقبلت الموساد رسالة أمينة بشيء من الاطمئنان والفرح. فالرسالة كانت واضحة الشفرة بلا أخطاء. والأخبار التي حوتها هامة جداً استدعت دخولها الى غرفة التحليل والمتابعة على الفور. وسرعان ما تسلمت أمينة أول رسالة بثت اليها من إسرائيل: (تهانينا بالوصول. اهتمي بتحركات الأمير. أبو ناصر خبيث جداً فاحذريه. لا تهتمي بمارون الآن. من يطبب أبو عمار "عرفات". ماذا ببطن الباخرة كيفين في صيدا. نريد معلومات عن مخازن الأسلحة بمخيم البداوي في طرابلس. ومراكز التدريب الجديدة في قلعة شقيف).. وبينما تهيأت العميلة الاسرائيلية للتحرك . . مدفوعة بشوق جارف الى العمل. انطلقت شرارة الحرب وعبر المصريون خط بارليف المنيع، وعمت مظاهرات الفرح بيروت. وكما بكى رأفت الهجاء بكاءً مراً في إسرائيل إثر هزيمة 1967، انهارت أمينة المفتي في 1973. تناقض عجيب بين الحالين. فتلك هي النفس البشرية في اندفاع الوطنية – أو الخيانة، الحب الجارف – أو الكره المقيت.
الحية الشوهاء
نشطت أمينة المفتي في عملها التطوعي كطبيبة عربية تجوب أنحاء لبنان، وجاسوسة إسرائيلية تمد الموساد بالمعلومات الحيوية عن تحركات الفدائيين في الجنوب، الذين شحنتهم انتصارات الجيوش العربية فازدادوا استبسالاً وضراوة. وعاد علي حسن 

سلامة من أوروبا لترتيب خطط العمليات الجديدة. فالعدو فقد السيطرة على نفسه . . وعلى اتزانه . . والضربات القوية تترك آثارها بوضوح على وجهه المشوه.
هكذا انطلق رجال المقاومة في الجنوب اللبناني يضربون في العمق الاسرائيلي بلا كلل . . واستدعى ذلك من أمينة أن تترك بيروت الى صور. . ومعها جهاز اللاسلكي الخطير، حيث عكفت على بث رسائلها يومياً. . والتي وصلت في أحيان كثيرة الى خمس رسائل مهددة حياتها للخطر. واضطرت الموساد أمام سيل رسائلها الى فتح جهاز الاستقبال على التردد المتفق عليه، لساعات طويلة على مدار اليوم.
هكذا كانت أمينة المفتي تنتقم . وتفرغ شحنات غضبها في رسائل يومية مبثوثة قد تعرضها للانكشاف والسقوط. لكنها لم تكن تستمع لنداءات الخوف أبداً. إذ اندفعت بجرأة أكثر، وحملت جهاز اللاسلكي في جولة لها بمنطقة بنت جبيل على مسافة خمسة كيلو مترات من الحدود الإسرائيلية، هناك فوجئت ببعض زعماء الجبهات الفلسطينية، برفقة أبو إياد (1) يتفقدون جبهة القتال ويصيحون في الجنود فيثيرون حماستهم. لحظتها .. تملكها الحقد والغضب .. وبمنتهى الجرأة اختلت بنفسها داخل أحد الكهوف.. وبثت رسالة عاجلة الى الموساد . (أي. كيو. أر. عاجل جداً وهام. أبو إياد وقيادات الجبهات في بنت جبيل. موقعهم مائة وخمسون متراً شرق القبة العلوية بجوار فنطاس المياه بين شجرتي الصنوبر. اضربوا الموقع كله ودمروا السيارات الجيب والليموزين. سأكون على بعد معقول منهم. سأفتح الجهاز لأربعة دقائق. نفيه شالوم).
وجاءها الرد قبل ثوان من انتهاء المهلة: (ابتعدي عن الرتل وانبطحي أرضاً عند ظهور الطائرات). أغلقت أمينة الجهاز بعدما ترجمت الرسالة. واستعدت لتشهد بنفسها المجزرة. لكن يا لحظها السيء.. لقد لعب القدر لعبته وتحرك رتل السيارات باتجاه الشمال. بينما وقفت عميلة الموساد تتحسر .. وتقلب عينيها في السماء بانتظار الطائرات. خمس دقائق تمر.. عشر دقائق.. عشرون دقيقة. لم تستطع الصبر ففتحت جهاز اللاسلكي وهي تلعن الانتظار وبثت رسالتها (آر.كيو.آر. تحرك الهدف الى الشمال طريق تبنين منذ 21 دقيقة. سيارة أبو إياد سوبارو سوداء. نفيه شالوم) وما إن بثت 
رسالتها وأغلقت الجهاز، حتى لمحت طائرتي ميراج تطلقان صواريخ السيد وندر، والقنابل زنة الألف رطل. ورأتهما ترتفعان الى عنان السماء ثم عادتا للانقضاض من جديد وهذه المرة بفتح خزانات النابالم الحارقة. كل ذلك وهي ما تزال بالكهف ترقب تناثر الأجساد البشرية كالشظايا في الهواء، فيصدر عنها فحيحاً رهيباً كحية شوهاء، وتضحك في هستيريا مجنونة مشبعة بالحسرة والشماتة. حسرة انعتاق أبو إياد ورفاقه، وشماتة الهزيمة لبضع جنود امتزجوا بالتراب والدم والسلاح.
هكذا حملت أمينة جهاز اللاسلكي بحقيبتها في تجوالها بالجنوب اللبناني، طوال معركة أكتوبر 1973، متنقلة بين المستشفيات الميدانية والمواقع العسكرية. . تسعف الجرحى من المصابين بداء وشاياتها. . وتستمد من الحقد جرأتها وقوتها. وكانت بذلك أول جاسوس للموساد يعمل بجرأة اسطورية داخل بلد عربي. لم يفعلها إيلي كوهين الذي زرع في سوريا قبلها بسنوات قليلة، وكان مرشحاً لمنصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية السورية، برغم تجواله بين شتى الوحدات العسكرية والقواعد السرية في الجولان، وإقامته المطولة بمنطقة الجبهة، بل إنه برغم حجم الثقة في نفسه، لم يحمل أبداً جهاز اللاسلكي خارج المنزل. كان فقط يبث رسائله بشكل يومي الى الموساد. لم يفعلها أيضاً المقدم فاروق ابراهيم الفقي، الضابط المخابراتي العسكري المصري الذي جندته هبة سليم، وتسبب في تدمير كل قاعدة عسكرية جديدة كان يتم بناؤها بمنطقة القناة.
إذا كان يحتفظ بجهاز اللاسلكي بمنزله، ويبث للموساد أولاً بأول عن مواقع الصوراريخ والرادارات، والمطارات، لم تفعلها انشراح التي أنقذها السادات من الإعدام أيام كامب دايفيد، وكانت تجوب منطقة القناة مع زوجها وأولادها كل يوم بحثاً عن الجديد. كانت أمينة المفتي أجرأهم جميعاً قلباً وأعصاباً. مدفوعة برغبة مجنونة في الانتقام والثأر، لا برغبة المغامرة.
تقول أمينة في مذكراتها التي بلغت صفحاتها ستمائة صفحة: 
(منذ حملت معي جهاز اللاسلكي لأول مرة الى الجنوب، وشاهدت بنفسي هجوم الميراج الإسرائيلي على الموقع الفلسطيني، بغرض تدميره وتصفية أبو إياد وأعوانه، وقد تملكني إحساس رائع بعملي. . إحساس بالزهو وجدت فيه لذة كبرى تفوق كل لذة. ومنذ تلك الحادثة في 11 أكتوبر 1973، وأنا أحمل الجهاز الصغير بحقيبتي، بجواره المصحف ذي الجراب والشفرة. كنت أكتب رسالتي أولاً على ورقة منزوعة من بلوك نوت، ثم أقف بسيارتي في مكان أطمئن فيه من العابرين، وأسحب هوائي الجهاز وأقوم بالبث لدقائق. أحياناً كثيرة كنت أبث الرسالة الواحدة مرتين للتأكيد، وأحرق الورقة وأعاود القيادة الى مكان آخر. وبفضل تصريح المرور الموثق، الذي وقعه عرفات شخصياً، كنت أجوب بأمان شتى المواقع العسكرية الفلسطينية في الجنوب. وأطلع بنفسي على أنواع الأسلحة وكميات الذخائر بالمخازن، ومعسكرات التدريب السرية. لقد حالفني الحظ كثيراً عندما وثق بي القادة الفلسطينيون، لأنني كنت أبدو متحمسة جداً لقضيتهم، وحقهم في الكفاح لاسترداد الأرض المغتصبة. للدرجة التي دعت أبو إياد لأن يطلب مني إلقاء خطبة حماسية في الجنود المعسكرين بالقرب من مخيم البرج الشمالي في الجنوب من صور. يومئذ . . ألقيت خطبة رائعة . . تتدفق منها الوطنية ومعاني العروبة. لقد أجدت تماماً عندما صعّدت من انفعالي فبكيت .. بكيت وأنا أصف مشاهد القتل والقصف والانكساب على وجوه الأطفال اليتامى، بكيت حقيقة وأنا أحثهم على الانتقام والثأر والكفاح . . وما كنت أبكي إلا لفقد موشيه الحبيب . . وبرودة الحياة من حولي بدونه. والثورة المصطحبة بالغضب في أوردتي وشراييني. . ونبضي . . ضد هؤلاء الأوغاد الذين أذلوني . . وأترعوني كئوس الوحدة . . والصمت . . والعدم . كان انفعالي مثالياً، ظن الجنود والقادة أنه إيمان مني بقضيتهم . . فبكوا . . وعندما بحثت عن منديل بحقيبتي اصطدمت يدي بجهاز اللاسلكي المغلق. . !!).
قانون العنف
انتهت حرب أكتوبر 1973 بوقف إطلاق النار، إثر مفاوضات شرسة ورحلات مكوكية قام بها هنري كيسنجر وزير الخارجية الأمريكي. وانعقد مؤتمر القمة العربي في الجزائر، 
:download:

يتبع ​​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

وتم التوصل الى صيغة رسمية تقدم بها السادات كانت مفاجئة للجميع، وهي أن منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية هي الممثل الشرعي والوحيد للشعب الفلسطيني، وموافقة مصر وسوريا – دولتا المواجهة - على قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 328 الذي ينص على عودة السلام الدائم والعادل في الشرق الأوسط. ولم يرتح الجناح العسكري لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية لذلك على الإطلاق. وأقرت المنظمة مواصلة الكفاح المسلح بناء على رغبة "الثورة الفلسطينية". وفي 25 نوفمبر بدأ أول عمل فدائي فلسطيني، حيث تم اختطاف طائرة جامبو نفاثة تابعة للخطوط الجوية الهولندية KLM، كانت في طريقها من بيروت الى طوكيو مروراً بنيودلهي. تحمل على متنها 244 راكباً وثلاثة من الفدائيين الفلسطينيين الذين طالبوا بإطلاق سراح سبعة من زملائهم في قبرص، وألا تمنح هولندا تراخيص مرور لليهود السوفييت الذين في طريقهم لإسرائيل، ووعدت الشركة KLM - بألا تنقل سلاحاً لإسرائيل وانتصر الفدائيون انتصاراً مذهلاً، وتكررت عملية اختطاف طائرة أخرى لنفس الشركة بعدها بأيام. وفي 17 ديسمبر 1973 في مطار روما أطلق عدد من الفدائيين نيران مدافعهم الكلاشينكوف بصورة جنونية داخل صالة المطار المزدحمة. ويختطفون طائرة 707 تابعة لشركة بان أمريكان كانت راسية على الممر، وفجروا قنابلهم الفوسفورية بالطائرة فاحترق عدد كبير من الركاب، ثم جرى الفدائيون ومعهم بعض الرهائن واختطفوا إحدى طائرات شركة لوفتهانزا - بوينج 737 - والتي كانت على وشك الاقلاع، وحطت بهم في أثينا. . وكانت مطالبهم الإفراج عن زملاء لهم من منظمة أيلول الأسود. ومع بدايات العام الجديد 1974 - شكلت عدة منظمات فلسطينية ما يسمى بجبهة الرفض. وكان المتحدث الرسمي باسم الجبهة هو الدكتور جورج حبش زعيم الجبهة الشعبية، وبطل عمليات خطف الطائرات الإسرائيلية الأول.
كانت الضغوط شديدة جداً على أمينة المفتي خلال تلك الفترة. فالعمليات الفدائية الفلسطينية أربكت إسرائيل وزعزعت أمنها تماماً. بل وأصيبت بالعدوان غالبية دول أوروبا المساندة لإسرائيل. فالفلسطينيون أرادوا الإعلان عن وجودهم بشتى الطرق، 

بما فيها العنف من خطف وتفجير. فالعدو لم يكن يملك سلاحاً أبداً سوى العنف. وإذا كانت إسرائيل اعتمدت العنف قانوناً لها، فالفلسطينيون أيضاً رأوا الحل في ذات السلاح. . دون غيره. . وكان لتسارع الأحداث والعمليات الفلسطينية، الأثر البالغ في انتشار سحب الخوف السوداء فوق رؤوس الاسرائيليين. وفقدت الموساد بذلك خاصية مهمة طالما التصقت بها، وهي أنها حامية الدولة. وسخر الجميع من هيبة الموساد التي سقطت . ومن الدكتور "إبريش فولات" صاحب كتاب "ذراع إسرائيل الطويلة" الذي قال: "إن الموساد أسطورة من الأساطير الخفية، إنها تجعل العدو يرتجف . . وتمنح الاسرائيليين القدرة على النوم في هدوء". "لقد انعكس الوضع الآن. . وأصبح الشعب الإسرائيلي كله يرتجف عند سماع أزيز طائرة، أو عند فرقعة إطار سيارة، أو انفجار عادم دراجة بخارية مسرعة". وانتقل الضغط العصبي الى أمينة المفتي في بيروت . . فالأوامر كثيرة والمطلوب منها كثير ويفوق الوصف . لذلك اضطرت للانتقال تماماً الى الجنوب اللبناني، واستأجرت شقة بمنطقة الشجرة في صور - على مسافة عشرين كيلو متراً من الحدود الإسرائيلية - اتخذت منها مركز انطلاق لاستكشاف تحركات الفلسطينيين. واتصلت بأبو ناصر الضابط الفلسطيني الذي سبق أن حذرتها الموساد منه في أولى رسائل البث اللاسلكية.
لقد استخدمت معه أسلوب "الإثارة". وهو أسلوب يدفع المرء لأن يخرج ما عنده دون أن يطلب منه ذلك. واستطاعت أن تدفعه دفعاً لأن يفصح عن عملية فدائية ستتم في اليوم التالي داخل الأراضي الاسرائيلية.
صرخت وهي متهللة بالفرح: كيف؟ . . إنكم لشجعان حقاً عندما تنقلون عملياتكم الى قلب الدولة اليهودية . . لكن . . في ذلك خطر جسيم على رجالكم. أجابها مزهواً بأن كل شيء معد، وتم التخطيط لكل احتمالات الطقس بدقة متناهية. حاولت أن تعرف مكان الهجوم وكيفية التسلل، لكن الضباط الفلسطيني الحذر لم يتفوه بأكثر من ذلك.
ولم تلح هي فربما يتشكك بها. وبثت رسالتها في الليل الهادئ الى الموساد: (آر. كيو. أر. عملية فدائية ستنفذ غداً داخل الأراضي الاسرائيلية. التسلل بطريق البحر. نفيه 
شالوم). وفي اليوم التالي - 11 من أبريل 1974 - اقتحمت وحدة من رجال الكوماندوز مدينة كريات شمونة الاسرائيلية، وفتحوا نيران مدافعهم بكثافة فقتلوا ثمانية عشر إسرائيلياً وأصابوا أكثر من 48 بجروح، وصرح مسؤول فلسطيني: أن هذه ما هي إلا بداية حملة للقوى الثورية داخل إسرائيل، لإعاقة الحل السلمي العربي. كانت مفاجأة مؤلمة لأمينة وللموساد معاً. فالعملية الفدائية كانت ضربة شديدة في رأس إسرائيل. وتخوفت العميلة من أبو ناصر الخبيث الذي ضللها. . فاتصلت به لتهنئه بنجاح العملية، وتلح عليه في الإكثار من مثلها. فطمأنها بأن هناك عمليات قادمة ستكون أكبر . . وأشرس.
وظلت تطارده مستخدمة أسلوبها في الإثارة الى أن نجحت في دعوته لقضاء سهرة ببيتها. وهيأت له نفسها وأنواعاً عديدة من الخمر، حتى إذا ما تمكن السكر منه انطلق لسانه متباهياً بعبقريته العسكرية . . وكيف أنه جهز فريقاً من أكفأ رجال الكوماندوز، للتسلل الى داخل الحدود الاسرائيلية، لضرب مدينة نهاريا الساحلية بالصواريخ. التقطت أمينة الخبر دون تعليق. وكل ما فكرت فيه لحظتئذ هو كيف تحتويه أكثر وأكثر فيزداد انطلاقاً. . وجوعاً. . فتتبعثر منه الأسرار وتندفع بعنف كالشلال. وما كان بيدها إلا أن تمثل دور العشيقة القلقة. واستحضار نبرة الدفء المصطنعة والمشوبة بالخوف. لكنه . . وهو الغارق حتى نهايته في بحور اللذة . . لم تنفك عقد انطلاقه كلها فيعلن عن خباياه. . أو عملياته المرتقبة بالتفصيل. فكان حديثه المتقطع غامضاً.. مبهماً.. يفتقر الى معلومة واحدة مؤكدة.
هكذا تعلم أبو ناصر وتدرب في المخابرات العسكرية . . وأجاد الاحتماء بالحس الأمني العالي حتى في أقصى حالات ضعفه الانساني. واستشاطت العميلة غضباً. . فالخبر هكذا يبدو ناقصاً جداً ومبتوراً وهي لم تعتد على ذلك. فقد اعتادت جلب المعلومات والأسرار من مصادرها بدقة. لكنها صادفت رجلاً محصناً. . منيعاً . . يبخل بالكلام والكشف عن عمله. لذلك . . ما إن غط في نوم عميق حتى قامت الى حيث ملابسه في حذر بالغ . . وفتشت جيوبه حريصة على ترتيب محتوياتها. فمثل هذا الرجل الدقيق 
في عمله، يكون دقيقاً أيضاً في ترتيب مكتبه وملفاته. . وما بداخل جيوبه. وبينما تقلب أوراق محفظته الجلدية، استوقفتها وريقة كتب بها عدة كلمات مرعبة، أخرجتها عن حرصها فصدرت عنها صرخة سرعان ما حبستها بحلقومها . . وارتعشت يدها غصباً عنها وهي تكتب ما قرأته بورقة أخرى دستها بمخبأ سري داخل حذائها. وتمددت الى جوار النائم المكدود . . تردد كلمات الوريقة في أعماقها: "تل أبيب من 9 الى 25 مايو / 500 كيلو TNT / ش بلفور، ش كيديم / ش أرليخ وأكليتوس / ثم اليركون ورعنان / عدد "5" فرق 17 فولكس سوبار وشفر / يافا".
اليوم المرير
وفي مبنى الموساد . . كانت الوجوه مرهقة . . خائفة . . متوترة. فالعمليات الفدائية اشتدت وطأتها . . والمعومات المتاحة بعيدة عن التفاصيل. ومنذ صدرت الأوامر لأمينة باستدراج أبو ناصر بحرص، كانت رسائلها تجيء مشوهة . . بخيلة . كأنما يتعمد الضابط الفلسطيني ذلك، وهو ما يعني أن العميلة وقعت تحت بؤرة الشك . . أو أنها انكشفت فعلاً . فخبر التسلل الأخير عبر البحر كان حقيقياً من حيث التوقيت. . لا المكان. أما خبر عملية تل أبيب . . فكان أكثر شكاً . . وغموضاً. . ورعباً. بل هو الرعب نفسه . . والدمار كله لإسرائيل.
هكذا يمر الوقت ثميناً. . يحمل بين دقاته انفجارات الموت البطيء. ورجال الموساد يقلبون الأمر في ارتباك، ويخضعونه للتحليل الدقيق. لكنهم عجزوا عن الوقوف على إجابات مقنعة. . وحاصرتهم تساؤلات محيرة أزادتهم إرهاقاً. . وجنوناً. . وإمعاناً في مزيد من الحرص . . صدرت الأوامر لأمينة بمغادرة صور الى بيروت فوراً. والتوقف نهائياً عن جلب المعلومات أو بث الرسائل. لكن العميلة الغاضبة العنيدة . . بثت رسالة اليهم قلبت الموازين كلها . . وأذهبت بعقول الكبار قبل الصغار في الموساد. إذ زفت اليهم أمينة خبراً عن تسلل سبعة فدائيين في غبش الفجر، يحملون أسلحة الـ آر.بي.جيه، ومدافع الكلاشينكوف القاذفة، والقنابل الهنغارية، وكميات من عجائن المتفجرات، بقصد تفجير مستعمرة جيشر هازيف (على بعد ستة كيلومترات شمالي نهاريا) بمناسبة عيد 
إسرائيل القومي. فانطلقت قوات الأمن تطوق المستعمرة، وانتشرت نقاط التفتيش بكل الطرق، ومع أولى تباشير الخامس عشر من مايو 1974، كانت المعركة الشرسة قد بدأت، ولكن بمنطقة أخرى أبعد عن تصورهم . . وتوقعهم.
وكانت العملية هذه المرة في قرية معالوت. حيث حاصر الفدائيون السبعة القرية، وأمطروها بوابل من قذائفهم الصاروخية، وسيطروا تماماً على سكانها والطرق المؤدية اليها، كما دمروا عدة سيارات عسكرية حاولت الالتفاف لعزلهم عن القرية. وبعد ستة ساعات ونصف أسفرت المعركة عن إصابة 117 إسرائيلياً بينهم 25 قتيلاً . . ووقفت جولدا مائير أمام كاميرات التليفزيون في الكنيست وهي تكفكف دموعها وتقول:
"اليوم . . عيد ميلاد دولتنا الخامس والعشرين . . وقد أحاله الإرهابيون الى يوم مرير بالنسبة لإسرائيل".
لم تنصت أمينة المفتي لأوامر رؤسائها في الموساد بالتوقف - مؤقتاً – عن العمل. فما كان ذلك إلا لأجل حمايتها، لكنها كانت ككتلة الثلج التي ذاب ما حولها، فهوت مندفعة لا يجرؤ إنسان على إيقافها . . أو التصدي لها. كانت تحمل روحها على كفها. ولا تهتم بالخطر أو تحسب له حساباً. وفي لحظة . . استجمعت جرأتها في عنف . . وطلبت من مارون الحايك أن يزورها بشقتها في بيروت. فأسرع اليها يمني نفسه بوليمة فسق مثيرة، لكنه ما إن دلف الى الصالون، حتى وقف مذهولاً . . وقد تجمدت الدماء في عروقه . . وتعلقت عيناه الجاحظتان بنجمة داوود الزرقاء على الحائط.
الشركاء
إجلس أيها الأبله . . (!!) قالتها أمينة في لهجة حاسمة ، مرعبة. 
أنتِ . .؟!!
نعم . . إسرائيلية.
تلفت الرجل الهلع حواليه وهو يرتعد: 
ماذا تريدين مني . . ؟
بدأنا المشوار معاً . . ولا بد أن نكمله معاً حتى النهاية. 


​:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

مشوار . . ؟ معاً. . ؟ أنا لم أبدأ . . أنا لا أعرف . . أنا . . أنا . .
لا تكن مراوغاً أنها النتن، فأنت تعلم جيداً أنك تعمل معي لصالح الموساد. وحياتك وحياة اسرتك رهن إشارة واحدة مني.
يا يسوع . . انقذني . . خلصني. .
وبينما جسده ينتفض كالطير المذبوح . . كانت تنثر أمامه عشرات الصور التي تجمعهما معاً في أوضاع فاضحة، وتفتح جهاز التسجيل ليجيء صوته وهو يدلي بأرقام التليفونات السرية للقادة الفلسطينيين، فاقشعر بدنه وتصبب عرقاً. . وقال خاضعاً في صوت يسيل منه الرعب:
وماذا بيدي يا سيدتي . . ؟
الموساد تريد منك تعاوناً أكثر.
كيف . .؟
سأعرّفك.
أن لا أفهم بالسياسة.
ولكنك تحب الخمر والجنس والمال.
أنا غبي . . تعس.
ستدفع لك الموساد مائتين وخمسين ليرة كل شهر.
أرجوك سيدتي . . الموساد . .؟
كلب مثلك يجب أن يكون وفياً لأسياده.
انفتح على حين فجأة باب إحدى الغرف . . فالتفت مارون وهو يرتعد . . وصدر عنه صرخة تفيض هلعاً عندما رأى ثلاثة رجال ذوي نظارات سوداء ووجوه جامدة . . كانوا وقفوا متجاورين وأيديهم الى الخلف كالتماثيل. مرت ثوان كالدهر لم ينطق أحدهم بكلمة . . بينما مارون يتمتم بما يشبه البكاء.
ماذا تقول يا مارون . .؟ قالت أمينة بلهجة كالأمر.
ماذا تريدون مني؟
أتكره إسرائيل؟ 

أنا لا أكره أحداً . . لا . . لا .. بل أكره عرفات . . نعم . . أكره عرفات ورئيسي في العمل . . ماذا تريدون؟
أولاً . . وقّع هنا . . إنه إقرار بالصداقة والتعاون.
تناول مارون الورقة وأراد قراءتها . . لكنها صرخت فيه بعنف، وقد انتهزت فرصة وقوعه تحت السيطرة والشلل العقلي الفجائي الذي أصابه، صفعته بشدة على وجهه والشرر يتطاير من عينيها، فتملكه الفزع وقفز واقفاً يتحسس وجهه، فأطبقت على كل ما بقي لديه من إدراك وهي تهدده بأن فريقاً من الموساد يحاصر بنته . . ورصاص الفلسطينيين يتهدد صدره، وبحسم صرخت فيه أن يوقّع . . فوقّع على الورقة والقلم يرتعش كالبندول بين أصابعه . وأردفت:
أريد زيارة الغرفة السرية بالسنترال المركزي التي حدثتني عنها. وسوف أقوم بالتناوب – أنا وأنت – بتسجيل المكالمات بين القيادات الفلسطينية ..!!
تسجيل . .؟
نعم . . ألم تسمع أيها الغبي عن العمليات الفدائية داخل إسرائيل. . ؟
أنا لا أقرأ في السياسة . .
ولن تقرأ على قبرك: "طوبى للذي تختاره يا رب".
بإمكاني التنصت أثناء نوبات عملي ولكن . . 
ستتعلم جيداً كيف تسجل المكالمات أنت ومانويل عساف.
مانويل . .؟
ألا تكفي مائة ليرة؟
مائة ليرة . . ؟
هو يبيع امرأته بليرة.
. . . . . .
هذه مهمتك أنت . . ولا دخل لي بها. 
كان المسكين كالفأر المذعور الذي وقع في المصيدة، سنوات طويلة من حياته مرت به وهو يستمرئ المغامرة ويستلذ اصطياد الفرائس. ولم يتوقع يوماً أن تجيء لحظة ينقلب فيها حاله، ويصبح هو الفريسة المرتجفة، بين يدي امرأة كانت الى عهد قريب ناعمة . . مثيرة . . رقيقة . . انقلبت فجأة الى وحش مسعور، تنبعث رائحة الموت في لفتاتها . . ويسمع له وقع في صوتها الشيطاني الرهيب.






أمينة المفتي الاردنية الشركسية
اشهر جاسوسة عربية خدمت الموساد 
أحبت يهوديا فباعت لأجله الدين والوطن 

الحلقة الأولى
الحلقة الثانية
الحلقة الثالثة 

ـ الحلقةالثانية

الغضب الهادر
أسفرت عملية تجنيد مارون الحايك عن فائدة عظيمة لإسرائيل . . إذ أن التجسس المستمر على مكالمات القادة وزعماء الجبهات الفلسطينية، كشف نواياهم تجاه 
الدولة العبرية، وخططهم الفدائية للضرب داخل الأراضي المحتلة. ولم تكن الأحاديث التليفونية المتداولة من خلال التليفونات السرية أحاديثاً مكشوفة تماماً، يستطيع المتنتصت عليها إدراك مضامينها بسهولة، إنما اعتمدت على أسلوب التمويه والشفرة الكلامية التي تتطلب مهارة عبقرية لفهمها. وثقة في اللبنانيين، كان زعماء الجبهات أحياناً كثيرة ينسون أنفسهم ويتحدثون علانية فيما بينهم صراحة، أو مع مساعديهم ظناً منهم - وهذا خطأ كبير - أن التجسس على محادثاتهم أمر مستحيل. فالدوائر التليفونية المغلقة كانت محددة بكل منظمة، والاتصال بالمنظمات الأخرى في بيروت نفسها يتم بواسطة خطوط شبكة المدينة. وكذا الاتصال بخارج المدينة، وكانت السرية خاضعة للخدش عن طريق زرع أجهزة التنصت . . أو استراق السمع بأسلوب مارون الحايك، من خلال الغرفة السرية التي أقامتها الميليشيا المسيحية في لبنان للتجسس على المسلمين . . وعلى الفلسطينيين أيضاً الذين اتخذوا من حي الفكهاني مقراً لهم، فكان بمثابة عاصمة فلسطينية وسط بيروت وجنوبها. فبالحي الذي يقع بالقرب من مخيمي صبرا وشاتيلا، أعدت منظمة التحرير مكاتبها بطريقة عشوائية حول مبنى جامعة الدول العربية. وأقام قادتها في مبان مجهولة تحت حراسات مشددة. فالمنظمة التي أسسها عرفات - خريج هندسة القاهرة 1956 - أكثر من مجرد مقاومة شعبية . . بل جيش مسلح مدرب، يتربص بإسرائيل لضربها في الأعماق.

كانت أمينة المفتي تدرك ذلك جيداً . . وترى بنفسها الرقابة القوية الصارمة التي تفرضها كبرى المنظمات الفلسطينية - فتح - على منشآتها في حي الفكهاني. . والحراسة المكثفة التي حول مقر عرفات كلما ذهبت لمقابلته. وعندما اتصل بها مارون الحايك قبل الفجر بقليل، فتحت على الفور جهاز اللاسلكي صباح يوم 23 مايو 1974، وبثت الى الموساد رسالتها الخطيرة: (آر. كيو. آر. بعد 37 دقيقة من الآن - سيهاجم ثمانية من الفدائيين المتسللين مستعمرة زرعيت . . تسليحهم رشاشات كلاشن وقنابل 57 ملم/ م.د. نفيه شالوم) وبالفعل . . صدقت المعلومة تماماً . . وأطبق 
الاسرائيليون على الفدائيين الثمانية، فقتلوا ستة منهم وأسروا اثنين. وعندما كانت أمينة المفتي تتجسس بنفسها على مكالمات القادة الفلسطينيين، اقتحمت الخط السري الخاص بمكتب جورج حبش (1). لاحظت بعد عدة مكالمات له، أن هناك ترتيبات عسكرية يتم إعدادها بشكل سري، حتى انفجر الحوار ساخناً جداً بينه وبين أحد مساعديه في صيدا. حيث بدا جورج حبش منفعلاً أشد الانفعال، وهو يأمر مساعده بإتمام العملية يوم 13 يونيو. وفي غمرة انفعاله نطق اسم كيبوتز شامير (2) سهواً. لم تهمل عميلة الموساد الأمر. وأبلغت رؤسائها على الفور بما سمعته. وبعد ثلاثة أيام كان هناك خمسة من الفدائيين القتلى على مشارف قرية كيبوتز شامير، بوغتوا قبلما يستعملوا رشاشاتهم الآلية. وفي 27 يونيو 1974 - لقى ثلاثة فدائيين آخرين مصرعهم، بعدما قتلوا أربعة من الجنود الإسرائيليين في نهاريا.

لقد كانت الطائرات الاسرائيلية ترد بوحشية إثر كل عملية فدائية. فتدك المواقع الفلسطينية في الجنوب، من معسكرات ومخيمات ومحطات تموين ومراقبة. وتضرب كل ما هو فلسطيني على أرض لبنان. وكانت المعلومات التي أمدت بها أمينة الموساد، تلك التي تكشفتها من خلال غرفة السنترال السرية، هي بلا شك معلومات حيوية للغاية، لا تحتمل التأويل أو الشك. . تجيء عبر أحاديث صاعنعي القرار أنفسهم . . من أعلى مستويات القيادة الفلسطينية. إنها سلسلة طويلة من التبليغات التي أودت بحياة العشرات من الشباب الفدائي المكافح أشعرت أمينة بأهمية دورها . . وقوة مركزها، دون إحساس ولو ضئيل بالندم . . بل ازدياد مستمر في حدة الغضب . . لضراوة الثأر لفقد زوجها الحبيب موشيه.

الأصدقاء الجدد
كانت الحكومة الاسرائيلية مصممة على تدمير البنية العسكرية الفلسطينية في جنوب لبنان، وكانت جهودها لمتابعة مصالحها في لبنان تشمل دبلوماسية سرية. فقد حدث ​:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

اتصال وثيق بين الموساد وميليشيات لبنان المسيحية - الكتائب - منذ ذلك العام - 1974 - حين كان الزعماء المسيحيون يخشون فقدان السيطرة التي يتمتعون بها، عندما شكل منافسوهم المسلمون اللبنانيون ائتلافاً مع الفلسطينيين الكثيرين في لبنان، فزادوا بذلك قوة . . ونفوذاً. وبدأوا يطالبون بنصيب أكبر في الفطيرة السياسية. لكن السياسيين المسيحيين رفضوا أية إصلاحات في نظام يناسبهم كثيراً (1). من هنا .. تم إقناع زعيمي الميليشيا المسيحية، كميل شمعون وبيار الجميل، بالدخول في اتصالات سرية مع الدولة اليهودية. وقد عقد شمعون - الذي كان رئيس جمهورية سابق، والجميل - وكان وزيراً - محادثات سرية مطولة مع إسحاق رابين رئيس وزراء إسرائيل، بغية الحصول على مساعدات عسكرية وتدريبية لميليشيات الكتائب، للوقوف أمام قوة المسلمين والفلسطينيين.

ومنذ منتصف ذلك العام - 1974 - دعمت الموساد الاتصالات مع الكتائب على اعتقاد بأنها ستوفر مزايا هامة لإسرائيل، أهمها إسكات المقاومة الفلسطينية في جنوب لبنان، والتجسس على الجيش السوري. لذلك .. كانت صفوف طويلة من عملاء الموساد تعمل في لبنان باطمئنان، وبلا خوف من السلطات اللبنانية. لكن الخوف كان منبعه جهاز المخابرات الفلسطيني برئاسة علي حسن سلامة، الذي استطاع بنفسه كشف أكثر من عشرين عميلاً للموساد بين صفوف المقاومة . . أعدمهم بنفسه، وأحاط كل غريب بدوائر من الشكوك والريب.

وقد كان من الطبيعي أن يصبح زعماء الميليشيا المسيحية في لبنان أصدقاء إسرائيل، وذراعها القوية لضرب الفلسطينيين بعد ذلك . . وارتكاب أبشع المذابح بحق الشعب المقهور. 

انتهزت أمينة المفتي هذا التقارب اللبناني / الإسرائيلي، وسعت خلف بشير الجميل - ابن بيار - الذي كان محامياً في بلد لا قانون فيها، فجمعت عنه حصيلة هامة من المعلومات أمدت بها الموساد.

وعرف عن بشير أنه جريء . . وماكر . . وإجرامي. فرغم كونه أصغر ستة أبناء لبيار، تقدم بسرعة . . ولم يبد أي تردد في قتل حلفائه المسيحيين - أفراد أسرتي شمعون وفرنجية - حتى أصبح مسؤولاً عن أكبر ميليشيا مسيحية في لبنان.

رأس الحية
وفي الأول من أكتوبر 1974 عندما كانت بغرفة المراقبة السرية بالسنترال، صعقت وهي تستمع الى حوار ساخن بين علي حسن سلامة وأحد مساعديه، وأدركت أنها النهاية المؤكدة للملك حسين. بل ولمؤتمر القمة العربي في الرباط. ولنقرأ معاً ما كتبته في مذكراتها عن أحداث ذلك اليوم. تقول أمينة:

(كنت بالغرفة السرية منهمكة في عملي، تمتد أسلاك جهاز التسجيل الى جواري، وعلى كرسيه يقبع خلفي مارون الحايك، تلفح جسدي نيران نظراته برغم هواء الغرفة المكيف اللطيف. كان الغرفة الواسعة ذات بابين، أحدهما مغلق دائماً ولا يفتح إلا بإذن خاص وهو يؤدي الى الممر الرئيسي، أما الباب الآخر فسري ويشكل جزءاً من دولاب حائط كبير، ويتصل بسلم خلفي صاعد. كنت أنصت الى حوار هادئ بين عبد الوهاب الكيالي زعيم جبهة التحرير العربية التي ترتبط بحزب البعث العراقي، وأحمد جبريل زعيم جبهة التحرير الشعبية التي نفذت عملية فدائية ناجحة في إسرائيل منذ فترة وجيزة. وأصابني الملل لتفاهة الحوار بينهما، فالتفت الى مارون الذي انتبه اليّ وسألته عمن يعرف سر هذه الحجرة المثيرة، فأجابني بأنهم نفر قليل، وإجراءات دخولها تخضع لتعقيدات وقيود كثيرة. وأنه لولا الأربعين ليرة التي دفعها للحارس الخاص للغرفة، ما 
استطاعا الدخول أبداً. كان مارون يحدثني بنبرة مليئة بالثقة بما يدل على أنه قام بعمل بطولي لأجلي، لذلك ترك مقعده واقترب مني مبتسماً، فقبلته . . وأحسست وهو يخاصرني بأنه هدأ كثيراً من ناحيتي .. ويريد مني الكثير فنهرته بلطف، واقتحمت خطوط عرفات وحواتمة وأبو إياد فوجدتها مغلقة. وحينما فكرت في إيقاف جهاز التسجيل طرأة ببالي فكرة التجسس على تليفون سلامة.

لقد كان الوقت قبل منتصف الليل بقليل، وسلامة يتحدث مع أحد رفقائه ويدعى أبو نضال (1). ضغطت على زر التسجيل وأحكمت السماعتين فوق أذني وانتبهت للحوار بينهما. كان مارون ما يزال ملتصقاً بي من الخلف يثيرني بقبلاته المجنونة حول رقبتي، عندما اقشعر بدني كله وبدأ شعر رأسي كأنه يتصلب . . وينتصب، وأنا أستمع الى سلامة يقول في ثورة (التل (2) وحده لا يكفي . علينا برأس الحية صديق اليهود، ومؤتمر الرباط فرصتنا الأكيدة فلنكن حذرين . . وشجعان . الله معك يا أبو نضال). هناك إذن تخطيط لاغتيال الملك حسين في الرباط . . وتبنت العملية منظمة أيلول الأسود.

وحين نزعت الأسلاك كانت رأسي تدور وتدور يد مارون المثار حول مؤخرتي، فسألته أن يؤمن الطريق لأخرج. وفي شقتي لم أقو على الانتظار لأبدل ملابسي، فأرسلت على الفور برسالتي الخطيرة الى الموساد. وبعد ست وثلاثين دقيقة جاءتني رسالة تطلب مني إعادة البث. فأيقنت أن القلق ركب رؤوس القيادة في إسرائيل، خوفاً على صديقهم العربي الأوحد. . الملك حسين. . ومرت ثلث الساعة إلا دقيقة واحدة، وجاءتني رسالة أخرى تحمل أمراً هو غاية في العجب. . والدهشة. إذ أمرت بالبحث عن وسيلة لدخول شقة علي حسن سلامة بحجة تطبيب عياله. فحتى تلك اللحظة. . لم أكن أعلم أن لسلامة أولاد . . وزوجة أخرى تمت بصلة قرابى لمفتي فلسطين الحاج أمين الحسيني. وقلت في نفسي: أترضى ملكة جمال الكون - جورجينا رزق - بدور الزوجة الثانية؟؟ يا لسلامة المحظوظ . . الهانئ . . السعيد. . !! 
:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

شبكة الأربعة
لم تكن فكرة اغتيال الملك حسين ناشئة من فراغ. فالفلسطينيون رأوا منه أكثر مما تصوروا. . فمنذ عام 1970 وهو مرتبط بعلاقات وثيقة بالإسرائيليين خوفاً على عرشه. واجتمع بموشي ديان لمرات عديدة في محادثات سرية، في ذلك الوقت كان اللاجئون الفلسطينيون يشكلون نحن نصف سكان مملكته، ويشكلون أيضاً مصدر إزعاج متزايد له، بقيامهم بعمليات فدائية داخل الضفة الغربية انطلاقاً من الأردن، يرد عليها الإسرائيليون بالمثل، ويضغطون على الملك لوقف تلك العمليات، بتوجيه ضربة للفلسطينيين تفتت قوتهم وقواتهم.

وقد كان . . ومات عشرات الآلاف من الأبرياء فيما سمي بأيلول الأسود عام 1970. وهو الاسم الحركي للفرقة السرية الخاصة التابعة لعرفات، والتي يترأس عملياتها علي حسن سلامة الذي نفذ أولى عملياتها باغتيال وصفي التل، ثم توالت العمليات في عواصم أوروبا ضد الإسرائيليين. وبعد حرب أكتوبر توصل العرب في الجزائر الى صيغة رسمية وهي أن منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية هي الممثل الشرعي والوحيد للشعب الفلسطيني. وشكل هذا الأمر خلافاً جوهرياً مع الملك حسين، الذي كان يدعي لنفسه هذا الحق. حتى جاء شهر يوليو 1974، ومعه خطوة هامة، عندما اتفق الملك حسين والسادات على صيغة أخرى تحفظ ماء وجه الملك. وهي أن منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية هي الممثل الشرعي للفلسطينيين، باستثناء الفلسطينيين الذين يعيشون في المملكة الهاشمية. فأثار البيان منظمة التحرير، وفكر سلامة جدياً في ضرورة التخلص من الملك حسين.

وحالف الحظ الملك، عندما تمكنت السلطات المغربية من إلقاء القبض على وحدتي كوماندوز فلسطينيتين، وصلتا من أسبانيا لاغتياله، وتم التعتيم على الأمر خاصة وقد 

حضر عرفات المؤتمر، وحقق نجاحاً كبيراً في الحصول على أكبر دعم عربي لشرعية منظمة التحرير. وبموجب مقررات مؤتمر الرباط، أصبحت المنظمة مسؤولة عن وضع الاستراتيجية التي تراها كفيلة باستعادة الحقوق المشروعة للفلسطينيين، أي أن المنظمة مطالبة باتخاذ مواقف محددة وواضحة: هل هي تريد تحرير فلسطين كلها أم جزء منها تقام عليه الدولة الفلسطينية. . ؟

وفي هذه الحالة . . كيف تستطيع إعداد الوسائل التي تمكنها من الوصول الى هذا الهدف؟. وهل هي تريد الوصول اليها بجهدها الخاص أو بالتنسيق بين استراتيجيتها والاستراتيجية العربية، وعلى وجه التحديد بين استراتيجيتها واستراتيجية مصر وسوريا - اللتين تعملان تحت قيادة عسكرية موحدة - باعتبارهما أقوى دول المواجهة في المنظمة. أو هل تريد المنظمة العودة الى قرار التقسيم الصادر عن الأمم المتحدة عام 1948؟ . . أو تريد إقامة دولة فلسطينية في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة؟ . . وفي هذه الحالة . . هل هي مستعدة للاعتراف بقرار مجلس الأمن رقم 242 إذا ما عدلت الفقرة التي تتحدث عن "اللاجئين الفلسطينيين" الى "الشعب الفلسطيني"؟ . . وفي هذه الحالة . . هل هي مستعدة للذهاب الى مؤتمر جنيف؟ . . وإذا ما قررت الذهاب الى جنيف كيف يمكن حل مشكلة اعترافها بالوجود الإسرائيلي في فلسطين؟ . . او باعتراف إسرائيل بها؟. . أي الاعترافين يجب أن يسبق الآخر؟ . . عشرات الأسئلة طولبت أمينة المفتي بالتجسس على أعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية العشرة لتكشف نواياهم. والأعضاء هم خليط لكافة التيارات الفلسطينية، فهناك التيارات اليمينية المتطرفة، واليسارية والمحايدة، والمتعصبة، بعضهم شيوعيون وآخرون معارضون لهم وللماركسيين، وهناك ديموقراطيون و . . و . . الخ.

كل هذه التيارات المختلفة، متفقة فيما بينها على الاستراتيجية العامة. فالهدف - هو تحرير فلسطين، وإن كان هناك اختلاف في التكتيك طلب منها أيضاً معرفة المصادر 
المالية للمنظمة ومخازن السلاح في سوريا، ورأي القيادة العليا في مسألة القدس (1) لذلك . . انشغلت أمينة بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل. . وساعدها مارون ومانويل في نوبات التنصت على تليفونات القيادات الفلسطينية، بل إنها استطاعت تجنيد صديقتها خديجة زهران التي طُلقت من زوجها اللبناني، فتزوجت بغيره وطلقت منه أيضاً، وسقطت في شبكة أمينة المفتي في أحلك لحظات ضعفها وحاجتها الى النسيان . . والمغامرة. . والثراء. رباعي عجيب انطلق في مهام تجسسية صعبة، لإمداد الموساد بأخطر المعلومات عن الفلسطينيين الذين كانوا يستشعرون وجود مؤامرات لبنانية لتصفيتهم، وقالوا للبنانيين: إنكم لن تستطيعوا تصفيتنا لأنكم لا تملكون القوة الكافية لذلك. ونحن لا نريد منكم إلا تمهيد الطريق لنا الى فلسطين. والطريق الى فلسطين يمر بعينطورة وجونية، وهما منطقتان لبنانيتان مسيحيتان، إحداهما في الجبل والثانية على الساحل. فتساءل اللبنانيون: ماذا يفعل الفلسطينيون في الجبل وهو يبعد عن طريق فلسطين بأكثر من مائة كيلو متر؟ . . والحقيقة. . أن الطرفين كانا على حق. وتلك كانت مقدمة للحرب الأهلية اللبنانية.

الخطأ المدمر
وفي يوم 22 نوفمبر 1974، دخل ياسر عرفات لأول مرة مبنى الأمم المتحدة في نيويورك، مطالباً بإلغاء دولة إسرائيل، وإقامة دولة ديموقراطية تتكون من العقائد الدينية الثلاثة - الاسلام والمسيحية واليهودية، والا فليس أمامهم سوى الكفاح المسلح. ويخرج وفد إسرائيل غاضباً ليصرح السفير الاسرائيلي بأن عرفات الذي قتل الأطفال اليهود، يحاول أن يقهر الدولة اليهودية بحجة فلسطين الديموقراطية.

وبعد أسبوع من لقاء نيويورك، بثت أمينة المفتي رسالة خطيرة الى الموساد، تتضمن هجوماً فلسطينياً مسلحاً سيتم بعد عدة ساعات على إحدى مدن الشمال. وقبلما تتخذ السلطات الاسرائيلية التدابير الأمنية الكافية كان ثلاثة من فدائي الجبهة 
:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

الديموقراطية قد هاجموا مدينة بيت شين BET SHEAN انطلاقاً من الأراضي الأردنية على غير المتوقع، وقتلوا أربعة إسرائيليين ثم جزوا رؤوسهم تماماً وكتبوا بدمائهم: "فليرحل أبناؤكم قبلما يلقوا مصيرنا. وبعد يومين تسلق أربعة فدائيين سور مطار دبي الدولي، وفتحوا نيران مدافعهم على الطائرة البريطانية التي كانت تتزود بالوقود في طريقها الى كلكتا وسنغافورة، فأصابوا أحد الهنود واحتجزوا 47 شخصاً كرهائن وصاروا بهم الى تونس، في ذات الوقت الذي أقر فيه السكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة حق الفلسطينيين في تقرير مصيرهم والعودة الى وطنهم، والموافقة على اختيار منظمة التحرير مراقباً في الأمم المتحدة.

وفي نهاية شهر يناير 1975 قال أبو إياد - مساعد عرفات - في تصريح له كالقنبلة: "إنني أعد بأن هذه الحادثة العارضة ستكون الأخيرة". وبهذا التصريح، لم يعد هناك وجود لمنظمة أيلول الأسود. إذ غطت الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية على كل شيء. وأصبح مقاتلو أيلول الاسود يكرسون جهودهم لمهام أخرى. وعندما طلبت أمينة الإذن بمغادرة بيروت الى تل أبيب، أعيد تذكيرها بإيجاد فرصة مناسبة لدخول شقة علي حسن سلامة ومحاولة الحصول على القوائم السرية لرجال مخابراته في أوروبا، وخطط العمليات المستقبلية المطروحة. وعلى ذلك انتهزت أمينة فرصة لقائها بسلامة في الكورال بيتش كالمعتاد، وسألته في خطأ فادح عن أولاده. فدهش الرجل الذي لم يحدثها عنهم من قبل مطلقاً. وبحاسته الأمنية العالية ملأه الشك تجاهها، وقرر البحث عن ماضيها وطلب من رجاله في عمان إعادة موافاته ببيانات عن الطبيبة الأردنية أمينة داود المفتي، التي يعيش اهلها بحي صويلح أرقى وأروع أحياء عمان.

فجاءه الرد بأنها بالفعل طبيبة أردنية، غادرت وطنها الى النمسا للدراسة، ولمشاحنات مع أهلها قررت ألا تعيش بعمان. اطمأن سلامة لتحريات رجاله. . وتجددت ثقته بأمينة، 

لكن بلاغاً سرياً من أوروبا وصل الى مكتب المخابرات، قلب الأمور كلها رأساً على عقب.

الرسالة الأخيرة
أفاد البلاغ أن شاباً فلسطينياً في فرانكفورت، صرح لأحد المصادر السرية بأنه تقابل مع أحد الفلسطينيين في فيينا، وبعد عدة لقاءات بينهما في حانات المدينة ومقاهيها، أخبره بأن له صديقة نمساوية يهودية، ماتت إثر تعاطيها جرعة زائدة من عقار مخدر، تزوج شقيقها الطيار من فتاة عربية مسلمة، وهربت معه الى إسرائيل خوفاً من اكتشاف أمرها وملاحقة أجهزة المخابرات العربية لها. وأن الفتاة كانت تدرس الطب في النمسا، وانتقلت الى لبنان بعدما أسقط السوريون طائرة زوجها، الذي اعتبر مفقوداً.

كان البلاغ يحمل نبرة عالية من الشك، فلو أن الأمر صحيح إذن فهناك جاسوسة عربية بين الفلسطينيين. وطلب سلامة إعادة استجواب الشاب في فرانكفورت، ولو اضطروا لأخذه الى النمسا ليدلهم على الفلسطيني الآخر. وذيل سلامة أوامره بضرورة السرعة، والى حين تصله معلومات آخرى، طلب حصر كل الطبيبات العربيات المتطوعات في المستشفيات الفلسطينية. . واللبنانية أيضاً.

كان علي حسن سلامة شاباً ذكياً . . خارق الذكاء. شاهد بنفسه مقتل والده بيد اليهود وهو في الخامسة عشرة من عمره. ففرت به أمه من الرملة الى نابلس في الأردن. وعاش مثل آلاف الفلسطينيين في مخيم بائس يفتقر الى المياه والكهرباء. وفي نابلس أكمل تعليمه وكان دائماً من المتفوقين، لا يأبه بمطاردات الفتيات له برغم وسامته وجسمه الرياضي. فقد كان لا يهتم إلا بالسياسة فقط. وبعدما حصل على الثانوية العامة بتفوق، حصل على منحة للدراسة بالجامعة الأميركية في بيروت، التي كانت مجمتعاً لكبار المثقفين الفلسطينيين. 

واكتسب في الجامعة سمة الزعيم السياسي، حيث جمع من حوله الطلبة وألقى فيهم الخطب الثورية، وكان تأثيره يتزايد بينهم بعدما عرف لدى الجميع أن والده مات بين الإسرائيليين.

وكان يقول دائماً "لقد نسونا وإذا لم نفعل شيئاً سنبقى دائماً في الطين والوحل . . أذلاء. . بلا وطن". وتخرج من الجامعة مهندساً ليلتقي بياسر عرفات الذي كان قد أسس منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، وبعد هذا اللقاء تبدلت حياته كلها، إذ شغل منصب قائد القوة 17، ثم رئيس المخابرات الفلسطينية - رصد - ورئيس العمليات بمنظمة أيلول الأسود التي دوخت إسرائيل بعملياتها الفدائية المذهلة.

استغل علي حسن سلامة ذكاءه الشديد في تعقب الخونة والجواسيس، الذين يتم زرعهم بين صفوف المقاومة وتمكن من كشف عشرين منهم خلال فترة وجيزة، وحصل على دورات تدريبية على أيدي رجال المخابرات المصرية. إذ استهواه العمل الفدائي والكفاح، وعشق مطاردة عملاء الموساد أينما كانوا. وأفلت مرات ومرات من محاولات فاشلة لاغتياله، حيث كان يجيد التخفي . . ماكر كالثعلب. . جسور كالأسد. . صلب كالفولاذ. وبعدما جاءه البلاغ عن وجود طبيبة عربية متطوعة تعمل لصالح الموساد في بيروت، اكنت أمامه بعد ثلاثة أيام قائمة طويلة تضم أسماء 37 طبيبة. . أربعة منهن فقط حصلن على شهاداتهن العلمية من جامعات النمسا. وكن جميعاً آنسات . . إحداهن بالطبع كانت أمينة داود المفتي.

وفي انتظار التقرير الحاسم الذي سيجيء من أوروبا . . أمر سلامة بوضع الأربعة تحت المراقبة الصارمة طوال الأربع والعشرين ساعة. لقد كان السباق محموماً للوصل الى الحقيقة بأسرع ما يمكن . . وبينما الطقس مشحون بالشكوك والترقب، أحست أمينة 
بعيني الجاسوسة المدربة، بأن هناك عيوناً ترصدها. . ولا تترك لها مساحة من الحرية لتتحرك بيسر كما اعتادت دائماً. وأول ما فكرت فيه هو التخلص من جهاز اللاسلكي، دليل الإدانة الذي سيقدمها الى حبل المشنقة. فبثت رسالتها الأخيرة الى الموساد : (آر. كيو. أر. هناك من يراقبني ليل نهار منذ الأمس. أنا خائفة ومرتبكة. سأموت رعباً. أفيدوني. نفيه شالوم).

خبراء المخابرات دائماً يشفقون على العميل الخائف، خاصة إن كان مزروعاً ببلاد الأعداء. ويدركون جيداً حجم المعاناة النفسية الرهيبة التي تغشى تفكيره، وقد تقود مسلكه الى نقطة النهاية والسقوط، بسب وقوعه في حالة ضعف تدمر أعصابه، وتعصف بجرأته وبثباته. وهم في تلك الحالات يفضلون أن يفر عميلهم بحياته وبأي ثمن. لذلك ردوا على أمينة بعد أقل من نصف الساعة: (ضعي الجهاز بسلة قمامة الشقة العلوية. إحرقي الشفرة. غادري بيروت بهدوء الى دمشق بطريق البر. ستجدين رسالة بمقهى "الشام".). تنفست أمينة الصعداء، وشرعت فوراً في تنفيذ أوامر رؤسائها.

لقد كان عليها ألا تلتقي بأحد أفراد شبكتها. . لكن يجب تحذيرهم من السعي اليها. لذلك اتصلت من الشارع بخديجة زهران وأخبرتها أنها في طريقها الى دمشق للسياحة.

ألقت بظلالها
يعصف بها الخوف والهلع، حملت أمينة حقيبة يدها الصغيرة وغادرت شقتها، لتدور بعدها في شوارع بيروت أشرس عملية هروب ومطاردة بين الجاسوسة الخائفة ومطارديها. وفي موقف السيارات المتجهة الى دمشق اعتقدت بأنها أفلتت من المراقبة، حتى إذا ما صعدت الى الباص واطمأنت في مقعدها، فوجئت برجلي أمن يقفان الى جوارها، فألجمها الخوف وانخرست . . واعتقدت بأنها النهاية الحتمية لمشوار 
:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

خيانتها، فقررت بألا تموت على أيدي الفلسطينيين. وبلا وعي . . انطلقت أصابعها في لحظة كالبرق، تبحث عن كبسولة سم السبانيد بين خصلات شعرها. لكن أيدي رجلا الأمن كانت الأسرع، إذا انقضت عليها كما تنقض حية الكوبرا على فريستها، واقتيدت الى سيارة بيجو استيشن مفتوحة الأبواب كانت تنتظر خلف الباص، يقف الى جوارها رجلان آخران جامدي الملامح. وقبلما تبلغ أمينة البيجو فشلت ساقاها عن حملها، فاضطر الرجلان الى رفعها عن الأرض رفعاً، وألقيا بها الى داخل السيارة التي انطلقت كالريح الى حي الفكهاني، تسبقها سيارة أودي - 80 - إل إس نقل أربعة رجال مدججين بالسلاح.

وأمام أحد المباني بالقرب من المدينة الرياضية، سحب الرجال العميلة المغماة الى الداخل، حيث أودعت في غرفة ضيقة تحت الأرض، تكبل يديها من الخلف سلسلة حديدية طويلة ربطت الى الحائط. لم يكن لدى المخابرات الفلسطينية - رصد - حتى وهم يراقبونها دليل واحد ضدها. فالتقرير لم يصل بعد من أوروبا ليؤكد براءتها من عدمه. لكن حينما أمسك رجال الأمن بها كانت ملامحها كلها تنطق بالخوف وتضج بالرعب، ولأنهم اعتادوا تلك الملامح التي ترسم عادة على وجوه الخونة، أيقنوا بأن الأمر جد خطير . . خطير جداً. وأن الطبيبة المتطوعة متورطة في جرم ثم خاصة . . بعدما تعرضت المادة السائلة بالكبسولة للتحليل، واتضح أنها سم السبانيد الذي تكفي نقطة واحدة منه لقتل فيل بالغ.

لقد كان لا بد من تركها هكذا لعدة أيام بدون استجواب، حتى تنهار إرادتها الى الحضيض من ناحية، ولمحاولة امتلاك أدلة مادية من ناحية أخرى. وعلى ذلك . . قام فريق متخصص بتفتيش شقتها تفتيشاً غاية في الدقة. . ولعدة مرات فشل في العثور على دليل واحد يدينها، فالعميلة المدربة . . وبرغم خوفها الشديد، وجدت أمامها الفرصة الطويلة لإزالة أي آثار أو أدلة قد تقودها الى الموت. ولم تترك خلفها سوى 

وكأنه العواء
كان رجال المخابرات الفلسطينية في أوروبا يلهثون خلف الشاب الفلسطيني العابث، يرفقهم الشاب الآخر صاحب البلاغ، والذي استقدموه من فرانكفورت رأساً الى فيينا. فهو الوحيد الذي يمكنه التعرف عليه بسهولة. هكذا جابوا شوارع فيينا وحدائقها ومواخيرها دون جدوى، وكأنما انشقت الأرض وابتلعته. ولم يكن أمام الرجال إلا طريقة واحدة - غاية في الخطورة – لاستجلاء الحقيقة من مصادرها الرسمية، وهي البحث عن سجلات مكتب "الزواج من أجانب". وكان الخوف كل الخوف من لفت انتباه رجال الموساد في النمسا الى ما ينقبون عنه، لذلك كانت عملية البحث تتم تحت ستار كثيف من السرية . . والتكتم . وبواسطة خطاب مزور صادر عن السفارة الأردنية في فيينا، يخاطب إدارة مكتب الزواج من أجانب، أمكن الوصول الى عنوان شقتها والى حقيقة الزواج المحرم. وفي الحال طار أحد الضباط الى بيروت يحمل صورة رسمية من عقد الزواج، في ذات الوقت الذي اقتحم فيها رجال رصد شقة أمينة المفتي بفيينا، حيث عثروا على أجندة متوسطة الحجم، سجلت بها أمينة مذكراتها وتفاصيل عمليها في بيروت قبل رحلتها التدريبية الأولى لإسرائيل.

هكذا انكشف الأمر دون أن يلاحظ رجال الموساد المنتشرون في النمسا أي شيء، أو يخطر ببالهم أن رجالاً يفوقونهم ذكاء ينقبون عن ماض غامض لعميلتهم المدربة. تجمعت كل الأدلة على مكتب أبو إياد الداهية، ولم يكن أمامه سوى محاصرة أمينة والسيطرة عليها، لتكشف النقاب عما أبلغته للموساد، ودورها الحقيقي في ترصد حركة المقاومة، خاصة بعد فشل عدة عمليات فدائية كان وراءها جاسوس خفي، وأيضاً. . لترشد عن بقية أعضاء شبكتها في بيروت أو خارجها. 
المصحف الشريف وقد انتزعت من منتصفه عدة صفحات، هي في مجملها كل سورة "بني إسرائيل"، وصفحة ونصف من سورة "الكهف" وكان هذا الأمر يمثل لغزا محيراً لرجال رصد، الذين فشلوا في "رصد" العميلة دون أن تلقي بظلالها عليهم .

كان جهاز الأمن والمخابرات - رصد - يعمل في تلك الفترة تحت قيادة أبو إياد "صلاح خلف" الأب الروحي للمخابرات الفلسطينية ولمنظمة أيلول الأسود، برئاسة علي حسن سلامة رئيس العمليات والدينامو المحرك والعبقري الفذ. ويعد الجهاز أكثر العناصر المكونة سرية داخل منظمة التحرير الفلسطيني، فهو جهاز الاستخبارات الأولية، وعمليات مكافحة الجاسوسية، وبه وحدة سرية لعمليات الخاصة، وله مكاتب في كل من لبنان ومصر والأردن والمملكة العربية السعودية والكويت وسوريا. ويصعب تقدير عدد أعضائه على وجه الدقة. وأبو إياد (1) هو معلم الجواسيس الأول في منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية، والمسؤول عن أمنها وجهازها السري، وهو أيضاً حلقة الاتصال الرئيسية بينها وبين الجبهات المعارضة، وأحد العناصر الضالعة في تخطيط وتنفيذ عملية ميونيخ، وكان هو الذي أمر في 1973 بالاستيلاء على السفارة السعودية في الخرطوم وقتل السفير الأميركي ونائبه، كما لعب دوراً رئيسياً في حادث مقتل السفير الأمريكي فرانسيس ميلوي في بيروت عام 1976، وكذلك في عشرات العمليات المسلحة الأخرى. وما إن وضع أمام أبو أياد تقرير كامل عن أمينة المفتي، حتى ذم شفتيه ملقياً برأسه الى مسند كرسيه، ينظر الى حلقات دخان سجائره المتشابكة في صمت طويل . . وقال لسلامة في وجوم: يجب ألا نعاقب امرأة عربية دون أدلة قطعية قوية تؤكد إدانتها. فلننتظر تقرير رجالنا في أوروبا. وحتى يصل التقرير فلا عقاب ولا استجواب.

هكذا قبعت أمينة في زنزانتها المظلمة بباطن الأرض تترقب الموت ببطء، وتنسل من عروقها نبضات القوة رويداً رويداً، حتى استحالت الدقائق عندها الى جحيم ما بعده جحيم . وانقلب الانتظار الى وحش مسعور يفتك بعقلها . . وبوجدانها. 
وكأنه العواء
كان رجال المخابرات الفلسطينية في أوروبا يلهثون خلف الشاب الفلسطيني العابث، يرفقهم الشاب الآخر صاحب البلاغ، والذي استقدموه من فرانكفورت رأساً الى فيينا. فهو الوحيد الذي يمكنه التعرف عليه بسهولة. هكذا جابوا شوارع فيينا وحدائقها ومواخيرها دون جدوى، وكأنما انشقت الأرض وابتلعته. ولم يكن أمام الرجال إلا طريقة واحدة - غاية في الخطورة – لاستجلاء الحقيقة من مصادرها الرسمية، وهي البحث عن سجلات مكتب "الزواج من أجانب". وكان الخوف كل الخوف من لفت انتباه رجال الموساد في النمسا الى ما ينقبون عنه، لذلك كانت عملية البحث تتم تحت ستار كثيف من السرية . . والتكتم . وبواسطة خطاب مزور صادر عن السفارة الأردنية في فيينا، يخاطب إدارة مكتب الزواج من أجانب، أمكن الوصول الى عنوان شقتها والى حقيقة الزواج المحرم. وفي الحال طار أحد الضباط الى بيروت يحمل صورة رسمية من عقد الزواج، في ذات الوقت الذي اقتحم فيها رجال رصد شقة أمينة المفتي بفيينا، حيث عثروا على أجندة متوسطة الحجم، سجلت بها أمينة مذكراتها وتفاصيل عمليها في بيروت قبل رحلتها التدريبية الأولى لإسرائيل.

هكذا انكشف الأمر دون أن يلاحظ رجال الموساد المنتشرون في النمسا أي شيء، أو يخطر ببالهم أن رجالاً يفوقونهم ذكاء ينقبون عن ماض غامض لعميلتهم المدربة. تجمعت كل الأدلة على مكتب أبو إياد الداهية، ولم يكن أمامه سوى محاصرة أمينة والسيطرة عليها، لتكشف النقاب عما أبلغته للموساد، ودورها الحقيقي في ترصد حركة المقاومة، خاصة بعد فشل عدة عمليات فدائية كان وراءها جاسوس خفي، وأيضاً. . لترشد عن بقية أعضاء شبكتها في بيروت أو خارجها.

كانت هناك خطط عديدة لاستجواب الخونة والجواسيس يتبعها رجال المخابرات الفلسطينية. أما والحالة هنا لامرأة عربية خائنة فالوضع يختلف. إنها إحدى الحالات النادرة التي تواجه أبو إياد ورجاله. لذلك، اقترح علي حسن سلامة الاعتماد على خطة جديدة تناسب الحالة، تقوم على إيهامها بأن زوجها موشيه كان أسيراً لدى السوريين، وقد أُطلق سراحه منذ أيام ضمن فريق من الأسرى في عملية مبادلة نشرت عنها الصحف. وكان الغرض من كل ذلك إشعار الجاسوسة بعقدة الذنب، لتحس بالندم الشديد على ما ارتكبته فتعترف بلا إكراه أو تعذيب. وعلى ذلك . . . سربوا اليها إحدى الصحف اليومية وقد تصدرت صفحتها الأولى صورة زوجها الأسير وسط العديد من زملائه، قبلما يغادرون سوريا الى اسرائيل برفقة رجال الصليب الأحمر. كانت هناك بالطبع نسخة وحيدة لتلك الصحيفة طبعت خصيصاً لأجل المهمة المحددة. وما إن قرأت أمينة الخبر، حتى لفها صمت غمس بالذهول، وقد جحظت عيناها لهول الصدمة والمفاجأة، وانطلق من جوفها صوت نحيب رتيب كأنه العواء. وليس هناك أبلغ مما كتبته بنفسها عن تلك اللحظة الخطيرة من حياتها:

الأشباح في الزنزانة
تقول أمينة في مذكراتها (وفي السادس من سبتمبر عام 1975 (!!!)، كنت أحاول أن ألملم ذاتي المبعثرة داخل زنزانة ضيقة حقيرة، مقيدة بالجنازير الى الحائط، عندما انفتح الباب في الصباح، ودخل الحارس المسلح ذو الشارب الكثيف يحمل فطوري المكون من رغيف وشريحة جبن مطبوخ، وجلس أمامي كالمعتاد يتصفح جريدته، ويناولني قضمة بعد قضمة، عندما لمحت الخبر بالصفحة الأولى:

يا الهي . . إنه موشيه . . نعم موشيه . . صورته تتصدر الصفحة ومن تحتها اسمه كاملاً. خيل ألي انني أحلم . . أطير الى الأفق وأكبو – حلقومي يتشقق ورأسي تتأرجح غصباً عني. وكأنني أفيق من غيبوبة الموت، رجوت الحارس أن يقرأ على ما 
:download:
​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

كتب فنهرني ساخراً . . لحظتئذ . . صرخت متوسلة اليه أن يقرأ. فأغلق فمي بالرغيف ولطمني بقسوة على وجهي وهو يردد: مالك والصحيفة أيتها المومس الحقيرة. . ؟ لفظت الرغيف وابتهلت اليه فبسط الصفحة أمامي على الأرض. . فانحنيت أقرأ لا أصدق، حتى انكفأت على وجهه كالمنومة، أعض البلاط . . وألعق الحسرة . . والفرحة، وألعن عمراً ذاب في الإرهاق والغضب.

لست أدري بالضبط كنه تلك الأحاسيس الجياشة التي اجتاحتني، خليط عجيب من المشاعر تكاد تعصف بي، وتفتك برأسي. كم كنت في شوق لأن أصرخ . . وأصرخ . . وأصرخ . . وأمزق وجهي بأظافري حتى يدمى، لكن يداي مشدودتان بالسلاسل، ولا قبل لي إلا بالصراخ، فصرخت . . صرخت من أعماق شراييني وأنسجتي، وجذبت قوة صرخاتي من قلبي وأعصابي، إذ جثم على صدري حمل ثقيل من الندم . . ينزف منهم الدم في فورة كالبركان، وينزلق على أرض الغرفة فأحس به ساخناً لزجاً، يا إلهي . . إنها أشباح عشرات الضحايا الذين قتلتهم بغبائي . . وقذارتي. تطوف الأشباح من حولي في حلان مرعب، ينبعث منها صوت هدير مخيف، فأضحك . . ثم أصرخ. . وأضرب رأسي في الهواء لأصرف الأشباح عني، وأفيق على موشيه الحبيب . . جاء لينقذني من عذاباتي . . وانحناءات عمري القاتلة). 

مدرسة أبو داود
وفي الثامن من ستبمبر 1975، بعد تسعة أيام من اعتقالها، اقتيدت امينة داود المفتي الى مكتب أبو داود (1) حيث جرى استجوابها بذات الأسلوب الذي استخدمه جهاز المخابرات الألماني – الجستابو – مع الأسرى والجواسيس أيام الحرب العالمية الثانية. وهو أسلوب يعتمد على التوسل بعلم النفس في كسر حدة الخوف لدى الجاسوس، دون اللجوء الى أي وسيلة من وسائل الضغط أو التعذيب، مع محاصرته بوابل من المعلومات التي تم جمعها عنه وعن رؤسائه، فيضطر مذعناً الى الاعتراف بكل ما لديه 

حيث يرى أنه لا ضرورة للإنكار، طالما انكشفت كل الأسرار التي كان يعتقد أنها مجهولة. ولكي نشرح أسلوب أبو داوود في استجواب العميلة، علينا أن نقرأ الشهادة الرسمية التي أداها الملازم "سكراف" من المخابرات الألمانية، أمام هيئات التحقيق الأميركية بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الثانية وهزيمة ألمانيا. فقد شكلت في أمريكا هيئة للتحقيق مع بضع مئات من الطيارين الأمريكيين الذين أسروا في ألمانيا النازية، وكانوا متهمين بالخيانة وإفشاء الأسرار الحربية عقب أسرهم، ولكنهم نفوا جميعاً أنهم تفوهوا بأي سر، كما أكدوا أن أحداً لم يضربهم أو يمتهنهم، وبالتالي لم يحاول أي إنسان أن يرغمهم على الإدلاء بأي أقوال، وقد استدعى الأمر إحضار سكراف للمثول أمام إحدى هيئات التحقيق الأميركية، لاستجوابه في شأن التقارير التي كان يرفعها بعد استجوابه لكل طيار أسير.

وقد كان لشهادته هذه أكبر الأثر في تبرئة ساحة هؤلاء الطيارين. يقول سكراف:

خلال سني الحرب الطويلة المريرة، قمت منتصباً في وضع الانتباه ضارباً كعبي أكثر من خمسمائة مرة، مؤدياً التحية العسكرية في أصح أوضاعها لضابط طيار أميركي، شاء حظه أن يقع أسيراً في أيدي قواتنا. وكنت أقدم نفسي للأسير قائلاً في أدب وبشاشة: سيدي . . أنا الملازم سكراف . . وأنا مكلف بسؤالكم بضع أسئلة، هل لسيدي أن يجلس؟ . . من واجبي أن أذكرك بحقوقك التي تكفلتها لك اتفاقية جنيف لمعاملة أسرى الحرب، فلك أن تجيب على الأسئلة الثلاثة : اسمك . . ورقمك . . ورتبتك فقط ولا شيء خلاف ذلك . . سيجارة سيدي. . ؟ ويضيف الضابط الألماني: مر على مكتبي جميع طياري المقاتلات الأميركية والبريطانية الأسرى، وكالمعتاد فقد أجابوا على الأسئلة الثلاثة عند بدء أسرهم، ثم أرسلوا الى بعد ذلك للحصول منهم على المعلومات اللازمة، وأستيطع أن أقرر أن كل فرد من الخمسمائة ضابط الذين مروا بغرفتي، قد أدلى بكل المعلومات التي طلب مني أن أحصل عليها منهم، دون إهانة أو 
تعذيب، ذلك أنهم لقنوا عن الطريقة التي يتصرفون بها إذا ما وقعوا في الأسر، واحتمال التعذيب الشديد حتى يرغموا على الكلام.

لكن . .غاب عنهم الحالة النفسية التي يكون عليها الأسير بعد اكتسابه لهذه الصفة، لمجرد شعور المرء بأنه أسير تتولد عنده ضغوط شديدة تشعره بعدم راحة الضمير كأنه المذنب، حتى ولو كان أسره خارجاً كلية عن إرادته، فيظل موطناً نفسه على مقاومة كل وسيلة لاستجوابه، وكان علينا أن نستغل هذه الحالة في عملنا، بأن نتصرف في معاملة الأسير على العكس تماماً مما يتوقع. 

الحية الناعمة
كان أبو داود ضابطاً من ضباط المخابرات الفلسطينية القلائل الذين تميزوا بأسلوب المهادنة في استجواب الجواسيس، وكان يرى أن تلك الطريقة هي الأنسب لمعاملة هؤلاء الخونة لإشعارهم بمدى فداحة الجرم الذي ارتكبوه. ومن خلال المعاملة الحسنة، بدلاً من التعذيب الذي يتوقعونه، يمتلكهم الإحساس بالذنب فيعترفوا. لكن يبدو أن فلسفة الألمان أيام الحرب العالمية الثانية، لم تكن ذات نفع مع جاسوسة محترفة مثل أمينة المفتي، التي دربت على كيفية مواجهة المواقف الصعبة، وترتيب الأفكار بحيث لا تخطئ إذا ما اضطرت الى سرد رواية ما مرتين.

وكانت تمارين الذاكرة التي أجادتها تماماً خير وسيلة لها للتمسك بأقوالها دون تغيير، وبرغم نفاذ صبر أبو داود الذي واجهها بمذكراتها التي كتبتها بخطها وخبأتها في شقتها في فيينا، إلا أن الجاسوسة أنكرت كل شيء. وعللت كتابة مذكراتها بما تحويه من تفاصيل غاية في الدقة، بأنها مريضة بالتوهم Delusion وبأحلام اليقظة، وقد تخيلت نفسها بالفعل عميلة إسرائيلية في بيروت نظراً لخيالها الخصب الجامح، ولتأثرها الشديد بقصة حياة الجاسوسة الهولندية الشهيرة مارجريت جيرترود "ماتا هاري"، 
وابنتها الجاسوسة باندا ماكلويد. هذا فضلاً عن رغبتها في الانتقام من العرب لفقد زوجها موشيه، وعجزها عن تحقيق ذلك، مع شعورها المتزايد بالغربة والكآبة، وإحساسها بالاضطهاد Persecution . كانت إجابتها المرتبة، وبكاؤها المستمر وتشجنات عضلات وجهها، أمر يدعو الى الاحساس بالأسف، فهي تخرج من مأزق تلو الآخر وكأنما أيام الاعتقال الانفرادي التسعة، كانت بالنسبة لها الفرصة الذهبية لترتيب الأفكار استعداداً للمواجهة المصيرية . لذلك . . كانت شكلاً – في غاية الثبات أمام المحقق. .

أما بالداخل . . فهناك عمليات عقلية معقدة تتفاعل . . وتحلل . . وتستنبط . . وتختزن . . وتتوهج. فتطلب المزيد من الماء بالسكر لتمنح بدنها المزيد من القوة Energy واليقظة. لكن ضابطاً كفئاً مثل أبو داود لم يكن من السهل أن يقنع بصدق إجابتها، فهو رجل حاد الذكاء عظيم الخبرة في تخصصه، حصل على دورات تدريبية عديدة على أيدي رجال المخابرات المصرية في تعقب الجواسيس، وقرأ كثيراً في علوم النفس والمنطق والطب العقلي، وتصنيفات الأمراض النفسية، وبرع في كيفية التعامل مع مرضى الخيانة والكذب، واستخلاص النتائج بعد تحليل دقيق للألفاظ والمدلولات، حتى اشتهر عنه امتلاكه لحاسة شم قوية تجاه الجواسيس، وقدرته الخارقة على اختراقهم والحصول على اعترافاتهم بسهولة، وإن اضطر في بعض الأحيان الى تغيير منهجه في الاستجواب، بما يتناسب وثقافة المتهم وذكائه وقدرته على المقاومة. فهو يستطيع أن يلعب بكل الكرات في تناسق وتتابع كأنه فريق كامل في ملعب شاسع.

هكذا تدرب أبو داود وأجاد . . وكان عليه أن يحاصر أمينة بأسرع ما يمكن، لكي لا يحس أعضاء شبكتها باختفائها الغامض فيفرون الى خارج البلاد. لكنه وقف حائراً أمام تلك المرأة الماكرة، التي استجمعت كل قواها دفعة واحدة وقاومته بشراسة لم يعهدها. . كانت تدافع عن مصيرها باستماتة من يوشك على الغرق. فهي تعلم في قرارة نفسها 
:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

أن مستجوبها أشد منها ذكاءً وحدة . . وأشرس منها صلابة وقوة. ندان متضادان كل منهما يسعى الى هدف مغاير للآخر. ثمانية عشرة ساعة متصلة وأمينة لا زالت كما هي . . لم تضعف أو تنهار. . أو حتى تبدل كلمة واحدة من أقوالها. . وأبو داود يسألها السؤال نفسه عشرات المرات في دهاء وحنكة، وهي تجيب في مراوغة واستبسال. فكانت إجاباتها كلها متناسقة ماعدا نقطة واحدة لم تكن أبداً مقنعة، ألا وهي سم السيانيد، حيث بررت وجوده معها بأنها مصابة بالجنون الدوري Cyclothynia ، وهذا الأمر يسبب لها مضايقات وتشنجات تدفعها للتفكير بالانتحار.

ولما كان سم السيانيد غير متواجد بالأسواق أصلاً، وتستخدمه فقط أجهزة المخابرات للتخلص من ضحاياها، فقد كان الأمر مثيراً للشك ولا يقبل تأويلاً هشاً كالذي جاء على لسان أمينة. ومن هنا . . لم تكن أمام أبو داود سوى أساليب الاستجواب المعتادة، بعدما فشل في انتهاج نظرية الجستابو معها، وهي اللجوء الى العنف والتعذيب، وقد كان كارهاً لذلك جداً إلا أنه اضطر الى ذلك غصباً عنه، فهو كما قال يتعامل مع حية ناعمة الملمس. . كلما حاول الإمساك بها انزلقت من بين أصابعه هاربة. وأناب عنه زميله "أبو الهول" للتحقيق معها. 

قنبلة من الغضب
كان رجال الموساد في غاية القلق والتوتر، فأمينة اختفت في بيروت قبل أن تتمكن من الهرب الى دمشق. لقد كانت غارقة في الذعر والهلع، وهو الأمر الذي يجعل الجاسوس في قمة حالات ضعفه وتفككه، فتسهل بذلك السيطرة عليه أثناء التحقيق، ومهما حاول التماسك واستجماع جرأته، فهو حتماً سينهار في النهاية ويعترف بكل شيء، ويرشد بسهولة عن أعضاء شبكته. وعندما أكد عملاؤهم في بيروت أن مانويل ومارون وخديجة طلقاء ولم يتم اعتقالهم، كان الأمر بالنسبة اليهم يعني إما أنها لم تعترف بعد، 

أو ان الثلاثة تركوا كشرك لاصطياد كل من يحاول الاتصال بهم. وربما كان الأمر برمته مجرد خطة خداعية متعددة الأطراف.

هكذا وقع رجال الموساد في تل أبيب في حيرة بالغة، وأمروا عيونهم في بيروت بالابتعاد تماماً عن الثلاثة الطلقاء مهما كان السبب. فهم يعلمون مدى شراسة المخابرات الفلسطينية في معاملة الجواسيس الأجانب حين استجوابهم، فما بالك والحالة هنا لجاسوسة أردنية خدعتهم وامتزجت بقادتهم، وتجولت بكل الأماكن العسكرية المحظورة في لبنان؟؟

كانت المشكلة عند الموساد أكبر بكثير من مجرد سقوط إحدى عميلاتها، المشكلة الحقيقة تكمن في حالة الهلع التي ستصيب بقية عملائهم في لبنان إذا ما نشر الخبر في الصحف، ساعتئذ فقط قد ينكشف آخرون أفلت منهم زمام الجرأة وانكسرت صلابتهم. . وباتوا عرضة لهدم شبكات إسرائيلية عديدة في بيروت تعمل في امان بعيداً عن الخوف . . الذي هو داء الشجاعة وقاتها. إذ عادة ما تكون الشجاعة التي يتحلى بها الجواسيس شجاعة هشة مصطنعة لا أرض صلبة لها أو جدران. تماماً هي كالسراب الذي تراه أيام القيظ في الصحراء . . مجرد وهم خادع. (!!).
أما أمينة المفتي . . فيالها من امرأة عجيبة . . متماسكة. فبرغم ابتلاعها طعم بقاء موشيه حياً ومبادلته بأسرى سوريين، إلا أن إحساسها بالذنب لم يطغ عليها أو يفتك بضميرها. لقد تقمصت شخصية أخرى أمام المحقق، وبدت بريئة مريضة بالوهم، وما كانت في حقيقتها إلا متخمة بالخيلاء Conceit والعظمة، فسيطرت عليها أوهام الانتصار، وترقبت مظاهر البطولة التي تنتظرها في إسرائيل، وستراها جلية في عيني زوجها العائد من الأسر. كانت تريد أن تؤكد له أنها امرأة أحبت . . وزوجة أدمنت العشق حتى الثمالة . . ومزقها غيابه الى ألف قطعة، تحولت كل واحدة منها الى قنبلة من الغضب . . ستنفجر حتماً في جسد العرب. أما قلبها . . فكان بركان ينفث حممه في وجه البشر . . وصراخ لوعتها عليه يصم أسماع الكون ويمزق سكونه.

وفي حبسها الانفرادي كانت تستعد للمعركة القادمة . . وتشحن ذاتها بكل ما تبقى لديها من قوة ومناورة، وتعيد تنظيم خطوط دفاعها أملاً في الإفلات. فقد كانت تعلم بأن أدلة إثبات خيانتها هشة ومن السهل تفنيدها. كذلك لم يضبط بعد أحد أعضاء شبكتها فيعترف عليها. لذلك وطنت نفسها على المقاومة والاستبسال في الإنكار والدفاع. فحتماً . . سيضيقون بها ولن يكون أمامهم سوى طردها خارج بيروت. لكن المفاجأة التي لم يتوقعها أحد مطلقاً، أن سلطات الأمن اللبنانية تدخلت، وأجبرت الفلسطينيين على الإفراج عن المعتقلة لتقوم هي بالتحقيق معها. 

لقاء في عالية
هكذا خرجت أمينة المفتي – وكما توقعت - منتصرة من حبسها، وتتسلمها السلطات اللبنانية التي رأت أنها بريئة، وأن الشكوك التي طالتها باطلة مجحفة. وأنها طبيبة عربية مخلصة لوطنها العربي أيما إخلاص. وكان أن خيرتها ما بين البقاء في بيروت أو مغادرة لبنان مع وافر الشكر ، فاختارت أمينة أن تغادر الى فيينا، وطالبت بوثيقة سفرها التي احتجزها الفلسطينيون.

لقد رأى أبو إياد وعلي حسن سلامة وأبو داود، أن يسلموا أمينة للبنانيين احتراماً لسيادة الدولة اللبنانية، لكي لا تزداد الخلافات حدة، وتتصاعد في وقت كانت فيه الحرب الأهلية مشتعلة وفي طريقها لأن تدمر العلاقات الطائفية تماماً. لكن . . كانت لقاءات عديدة ومطولة قد تمت في عالية بين أبو إياد والشيخ بهيج تقي الدين وزير الداخلية اللبناني، لمحاولة الاتفاق على التعاون الأمني بينهما للحد من جيوش الجواسيس التي تجوب لبنان دون خوف. وفي اللقاء الأخير كان الوزير يجلس على ​الأرجوحة في حديقة منزله الصيفي وبيديه مسبحة طويلة يلعب بحباتها في هدوء، وهو يستمع بانتباه كبير الى ما يقوله أبو إياد:

إذا لم نتعاون يا شيخ بهيج فهناك خطر يهددنا ويهددكم معنا. إن التنسيق بين أجهزة الأمن اللبنانية وأجهزة أمن المقاومة أصبح أكثر من ضرورة . . لقد أصبح واجباً وطنياً.

ويوافق الوزير على كلام القائد الفلسطيني . . ويتابع القائد:

نحن على استعداد يا شيخ بهيج أن نضع معلوماتنا بتصرفكم. إن أجهزة رصدنا في الخارج وخاصة في أوروبا قوية، ونستطيع إذا تعاونا معاً أن نفسد أكثر من مخطط. فنحن لا نستطيع أن نعمل بمفردنا في لبنان، وأنتم لا تستطيعون العمل بمفردكم. علينا أن نتعاون.

ويوافق الشيخ بهيج مرة أخرى ويتابع أبو إياد: 
أعذرني على صراحتي سيادة الوزير، فالقضية خطيرة . . خطيرة جداً وأخطر مما تتصور. فنحن عندما قبضنا بعد عملية فردان 1973، على الفرنسي إيف رينيه دي توريس صاحب مطعم – إيف لي ميشو - كانت معلوماتنا تؤكد بأنه ضالع في العملية، وأنه يعمل لحساب إسرائيل في لبنان. وبالصدفة . . كان ببيروت مخرج جزائري من المتعاطفين مع حركة المقاومة اسمه محمد بوضياء. ولأن بوضياء يتقن الفرنسية فقد طلبنا منه أن يساعدنا في التحقيق مع الفرنسي. وبعد أن كاد الفرنسي أن يعترف قامت علينا القيامة، واشتد الضغط واتهمنا بأننا نمارس سلطات الدولة اللبنانية. فاضطررنا الى إطلاق سراحه، وسلمناه الى السلطات اللبنانية مع ملفه الكامل لكي تتابع التحقيق معه، لكننا فوجئنا بإطلاق سراحه بعد 24 ساعة من تسليمه، وبالسماح له بمغادرة لبنان الى فرنسا. وبعد شهر واحد . . تسلمنا رسالة من بوضياء يقول فيها بالحرف الواحد (ليس من قبيل الصدفة أن أصطدم بالفرنسي دي توريس الذي حققت معه في بيروت، في كل مكان أذهب اليه في باريس . . ). وبعد يومين من تسلمنا الرسالة، أغتيل بوضياء في باريس بعبوة ناسفة في سيارته. وقبل أيام . . ألقينا القبض على طبيبة أردنية تؤكد معلوماتنا أنها تتعامل مع الموساد، ومن جديد . . قامت القيامة فسلمناها مع ملفها الى السلطات اللبنانية، ومن جديد . . سمح لها بمغادرة بيروت الى فيينا. لكننا . . سيادة الوزير الموقر. . . . نطلب منكم مهلة للتحقيق معها مرة أخرى. . مهلة بسيطة لن تستغرق أكثر من ثلاثة أيام سنطلعكم بعدها على ما انتهينا اليه.

لقد كان هناك رجل يحمل الأوراق المغربية، اعترف لنا اعترافات كاملة بأنه عميل لإسرائيل وجاء للبنان أكثر من مرة للتجسس على أخبار المقاومة. ولدينا ملفات عن أكثر من عشرين عميلاً يحضرون الى لبنان وينزلون في أفخم الفنادق على أنهم رجال أعمال، نحن نعرفهم واحداً واحداً، واسماً اسماً، ونعرف أنهم عملاء، ولا نطلب منكم أن تعتقلوهم أو تحققوا معهم، ولكن نطلب فقط منعهم من دخول البلاد. إنه إجراء بسيط سيدي الوزير، فنحن أيضاً لا نريد اعتقالهم حرصاً على السيادة اللبنانية، ولكننا في الوقت نفسه لا نستطيع أن نقف مكتوفي الأيدي وحياتنا مهددة بالخطر.

كان الشيخ بهيج تقي الدين يستمع الى أبو إياد في ذهول. وما أن أنهى القائد الفلسطيني كلامه حتى وافق الوزير فوراً على مطلبه لخاص باعتقال أمينة المفتي مرة ثانية، والبحث في أمر العملاء الآخرين تمهيداً لمنعهم من دخول لبنان.

وهكذا . . عادت أمينة داود المفتي الى الجانب الفلسطيني، دون تدخل لبناني تحت أية ظروف في التحقيق. 

كهف السعرانة
حبست أمينة مقيدة بالجنازير داخل زنزانتها الأولى بباطن الأرض، تمهيداً لاستجوابها بأسولب مغاير، يدفعها لأن تعترف بالحقيقة كاملة، وترشد عن شركائها في شبكة الجاسوية. لكن . . كانت هناك رؤية أمنية تحبذ نقلها الى خارج بيروت، بعيداً عن رحى الحرب الأهلية المشتعلة، وتحسباً لأية نوايا إسرائيلية خاصة بعد عملية فردان المشؤومة، واستغرق التفكير في مكان حجزها ساعات طويلة من الليل، ضمت أبو إياد، وعلي حسن سلامة، وأبو داود، وأبو الزعيم - في اجتماع خطير لتحديد مصير العميلة الاسرائيلية. لقد جلس أبو إياد صامتاً كعادته يشعل سيجارة من أخرى، تنتقل عيناه بين الرجال الثلاثة وهم يتجادلون، ويستعرضون الأماكن التي تصلح لإخفاء العميلة الماكرة. كان علي حسن سلامة يرى أن إبقاءها في المكان نفسه هو الأصوب، حيث تحيط بالمبنى الأسوار العالية، ومباني منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية في حي الفكهاني، لكن أبو الزعيم تشكك في كون المكان آمناً بالدرجة الكافية، فقد تخطط الموساد لاختطاف أمينة لرفع معنويات جواسيسها في لبنان، وللانتقام من علي حسن سلامة - الأمير الأحمر الذي أمرت جولدا مائير بإعدامه ثأراً لعملية ميونيخ، وأيضاً . . لاغتيال الفدائيين الثلاثة - عدنان وجمال الجاشي، وأبو العيسى - أبطال مذبحة ميونيخ الذين بقوا على قيد الحياة، ويقيمون تحت حراسة مشددة بمقر الجبهة الديموقراطية المحاور. أما أبو داود فقد اقترح أن يتم نقلها فوراً الى وادي البقاع حيث لن تستطيع الموساد التوصل الى مكانها، ويكون الأمر محاطاً بالسرية المطلقة تحسباً للوشايات، وبعيداً عن الخونة الذين يضعفون أمام الاغراءات الاسرائيلية من بين صفوف الفلسطينيين أنفسهم. وعند هذا الحد من الحديث نطق أخيراً أبو زياد وقال إن الأمر لا يستدعي كل هذا الخلاف، فعملية نقل أمينة من حسبها الآمن في بيروت الى مكان آخر ليس الغرض منه الخوف من الاسرائيليين، فهم لن يجرأوا على القيام بعملية كوماندوز أخرى مشابهة لفردان، لعلمهم بأننا اتخذنا شتى التدابير الأمنية لحماية منشآتنا ومقار إقاماتنا، وعيونهم التي تجوب شوارع بيروت بمختلف الجنسيات تنقل اليهم تلك الحقيقة وتؤكدها. إنما التفكير 
:download:

​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

في عملية نقل أمينة لجهة أخرى يرجع الى كونها امرأة استشعرت الأمان في محبسها الحالي، ووضعت خطط دفاعها أمام مستجوبيها، ونقلها لمكان آخر أمر في حد ذاته محير بالنسبة لها: وسيشعرها بالخوف لأنها تجهل ما سيحدث معها وطالما هي خافت فقد فقدت تركيزها. وأرى أنه للوصول الى اعترافات سريعة منها، يجب نقلها الى مكان موحش وليكن كهف من كهوف الجنوب، فالتمسك بالحياة حتماً يدفع المرء لأن يضحي بكل ثمين. واعترافها بالتجسس لصالح الاسرائيليين لن يكون أبداً أثمن عندها من حياتها. ففكروا معاً في أي كهف ستأخذونها اليه.

عندئذ . . تهللت الوجوه استحساناً لرأي القائد، وجيء بخارطة كبيرة للجنوب اللبناني انكبوا عليها يفحصون عدة مواقع، الى أن انتهوا الى موقع كهف يقع الى الشرق من جسر القاسمية بين صيدا وصور، يبعد عن ساحل البحر المتوسط حوالي تسعة عشر كيلو متراً. أطلق عليه سكان المنطقة اسم "كهف السعرانة"، وتقع بالقرب منه بعض معسكرات منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية. 

مقابل شربة ماء . . !!
لمسافة ثمانين كيلو متراً أو يزيد، انطلقت في الليل السيارة الجيب التي تقل أمينة المفتي الى محبسها الجديد. كانت الأسيرة المغماة متهالكة تماماً لحرمانها من الطعام طوال يوم كامل، وما إن غادرت السيارة يتأبطها جنديان مفتولا العضلات، أحست بقشعريرة مخيفة تسري بأوصالها. فالمكان شبه خاو بلا حركات، صوت الأقدام الصاعدة وهي ترتطم بالصخور والحصى يزيدها هلعاً. قالت في وهن أنها جائعة فقيل لها أن لا طعام لديهم. كان الصعود شاقاً والأعصاب مرهقة تنبض بالتوتر، ونادراً ما تنامت الى مسامعها أصوات غريبة. 

لكن هيئ لها أن هناك أياد أخرى عديدة ساعدت في صعودها الى المرتفع. حتى إذا ما وصلت الى نقطة ما. . أزالوا الكيس الأسود عن وجهها، لتصطدم بعدد جرار من الضباط والجنود واقفين في جمود وامتعاض تتدلى الرشاشات من أكتفاهم. وعندما اقتادوها الى الداخل أدركت رغم الإضاءة الباهتة أنها بداخل إحدى المغارات. لكنها فشلت في تخمين موقعها . . أفي الشمال هي أم بالوسط أو بالجنوب؟ كانت تحس بدوار عنيف كمن فقد اتجاهه واتزانه، واستسلمت للأيدي التي تدفعها بقسوة الى عمق الكهف الممتد بباطن الجبل تتدلى صخوره كالأشباح المعلقة، وتبدو نتوءاته في ظلال الضوء المتحرك كجنيات الأساطير المرعبة. . وفجأة . . شق الصمت القاتل المحيد بوقع الأقدام صراخاً مريراً. . كأن هناك من يقد اللحم من جسد حي. وكلما اقترب مصدر الصراخ ابتعدت إرادة الأسيرة وذهب عقلها. فتصبب منها العرق المالح . . وارتعد الجسد الناعم المنهك السخي بالأنوثة . . ففقدت الى الأبد بصيص أمل في النجاة، وبينما يتشقق حلقومها الجاف المر الرضاب، انطلق بولها غصباً عنها ساخناً يزيد الجسد جفافاً وانطفاء، ويولد لديها أقصى مشاعر الرعب والهلع، عندما وقفت أمام مشهد مروع أطلقت المرأة صرخة سحبتها من جذور أظافر أصابعها حتى شعر رأسها. مشهد هو بحق أفظع من وصف مذبحة بشرية حية. فقد رأت أمينة المفتي فتاة علقت من ساقيها الى الحائط، تمتد خيوط الدم من كل موضع في جسدها لتتجمع في النهاية في بقعة متجلطة أسفل رأسها، وشعرها الطويل المدلى يصل حتى لقرب البقعة تفور منه صنابير الدماء المتفجرة. . وأفاقت أمينة على صوت القائد كأنه الصاعقة:

أيتها العاهرة . . ارتدي البنطلون والسترة. "هكذا ترتدي النساء المعتقلات، لكي لا تظهر عوراتهن أثناء التعذيب" وأشار الى أحد الجنود: حل قيودها حتى تبدل ملابسها.

سخرت أمينة في حسرة من نفسها . . فقد كان جسدها العاري لوقت قريب يذيب العقول. الآن تقف عارية وعشرات الأعين ترقبها، لكنها تنظر اليها باختلاف عما اعتادته 
هي من نظرات الجوعى. يالكم من رجال أغبياء لا تدركون لسع أنوثتي . . وجحيمها. لو أنكم مائة رجل لأسلمت لكم نفسي . . طواعية . . طواعية . . مقابل شربة ماء. . وشريحة خبز صخري أسود". هكذا قالت في داخلها . . وهي تقف مسلوبة الإرادة بالملابس العسكرية التي ارتدتها، ترمقهم في انكسار وهم يدقون الحلقات الحديدية بالجدار ليعلقوها كزميلتها. لكن القائد الصارم الوجه قال بحسم:

كبلوا يديها ورجليها على خلاف حتى يجيء أبو الهول " ضابط مخابرات فلسطيني محترف ترأس بعد ذلك مخابرات فتح".

سخرت أمينة في حسرة من نفسها . . فقد كان جسدها العاري لوقت قريب يذيب العقول. الآن تقف عارية وعشرات الأعين ترقبها، لكنها تنظر اليها باختلاف عما اعتادته هي من نظرات الجوعى. يالكم من رجال أغبياء لا تدركون لسع أنوثتي . . وجحيمها. لو أنكم مائة رجل لأسلمت لكم نفسي . . طواعية . . طواعية . . مقابل شربة ماء. . وشريحة خبز صخري أسود". هكذا قالت في داخلها . . وهي تقف مسلوبة الإرادة بالملابس العسكرية التي ارتدتها، ترمقهم في انكسار وهم يدقون الحلقات الحديدية بالجدار ليعلقوها كزميلتها. لكن القائد الصارم الوجه قال بحسم:

كبلوا يديها ورجليها على خلاف حتى يجيء أبو الهول " ضابط مخابرات فلسطيني محترف ترأس بعد ذلك مخابرات فتح".

هكذا ربطت أمينة بالجنازير الى الحائط، وحمل الجندي في تأفف ملابسها الداخلية المبتلة، في ذات الوقت الذي وصل فيه الطبيب لتضميد جروح زميلتها. وما هي إلا دقائق حتى انصرف الجميع، وخيم الصمت والظلال على المكان الموحش فازداد وحشة. وكان أنين الفتاة الأخرى هو مرآة الرعب بعينيها، وصدى الخوف في كهف 
:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

السعرانة الذي تحال من حوله قصص خرافية، عن امرأة عقرها كلب مسعور فطفقت تجوب الوديان والجبال مسعورة، يطاردها الناس بالعصى والحجارة حتى التجأت الى الكهف الذي سُمي باسمها ووجدت به ميتة.

السقوط في الفخ
كان الوقت قرب الفجر عندما أفاقت الفتاة، وأخذت تهذي باللغة الفرنسية التي كانت أمينة تجيدها فانتبهت الأسيرة اليها وقد خرجت عن محيط الهلع الذي غلفها، لقد حاولت أمينة طوال ساعتين أن تتحدث مع الفتاة دون جدوى. وما إن نطقت الأخيرة ببضع كلمات حتى صاحت أمينة بالفرنسية.

أو . . يا عزيزتي . . حسبتك عربية مثلي.

كان الظلام شديداً جداً بداخل الكهف. وبرغم ذلك كانت أمينة تتجه بوجهها ناحية الفتاة وتبحلق في انتباه، وجاءها صوت ضعيف واهن تمتزج به حشرجة تتأرجح على اللسان في صعوبة:

? أأنت عربية. . ؟

نعم . . من الأردن . . لماذا يفعلون بك ذلك . . ؟

? حظي المشؤوم يا عزيزتي . . حظي هو الذي جاء بي الى هنا.

فرنسية أنت؟


? من شيربورج على بحر المانش.

لماذا أنت هنا. . ؟

? قصة طويلة لن أستطيع سردها. كل ما أطلبه منك أن تحفظي هذا الرقم جيداً، ولا تنسيه أبداً إن أطلقوا سراحك. إنه تليفون أمي في فرنسا.

أولن يطلقوا سراحك؟

? لا أظن . . فهم أناس متوحشون لا يعرفون الرحمة.

أرجوك . . ساعديني وقصي علي حكايتك قبلما يجيئون . . ما اسمك أولاً يا أختاه . . ؟

? سيمون . . سيمون دوابرفيه . . وأنت . .؟

أنا أمينة . . أمينة المفتي. طبيبة متطوعة في لبنان. اعتقلوني بتهمة التجسس لحساب الموساد.

? أوه . . يالحظك السيىء . .هل فعلوا معك مثلي؟

من . . ؟

? رجال الموساد هؤلاء الأوغاد الأغبياء. طلبوا مني أثناء سياحتي في إسرائيل أن أصور لهم ميناء صيدا ومخيمات اللاجئين، ومنحوني خمسمائة دولار مقدماً وكاميرا تلسكوبية. وبينما أقوم بمهمتي اعتقلني الفلسطينيون وعذبوني لأرشدهم عن بقية أعواني في لبنان مقابل إطلاق سراحي.

أوأرشدتهم. . ؟

? أقسمت لهم ألف مرة بأنني لا أعرف أحداً بلبنان لكنهم لا يصدقون. عشرة أيام هنا في الكهف اغتصبني أثناءها ثلاثون كلباً منهم، وماذقت سوى الخبز الجاف والماء العطن. لقد ضيعت نفسي بغبائي وحماقتي وحتماً سيقتلونني هنا. "انفجرت في بكاء هستيري" – أرجوك . . أمي ستموت حزناً لأنني وحيدتها . . اتصلي بها واخبريها بما حدث لي "وذكرت رقم الهاتف".

أنا لا أضمن لك ذلك "بيأس" فمصيري أنا الأخرى مجهول. . ومظلم كهذا الكهف الكريه.

? هل يشكون بك أيضاً. . ؟ إنهم أناس مرضى بالشك.

نعم. . يشكون بي ولا دليل واحد لديهم.

? بهمس . . أخدعك رجال الموساد مثلي. . ؟ لقد أقنعوني بأن الفلسطينيين أغبياء . . وفي حالة انكشافي فلن يتركوني بين أيديهم أبداً، وسيخطفونني كما خطفوا إيخمان النازي من الأرجنتين.

هم قالوا لي أكثر من ذلك "هكذا سقطت أمينة في الفخ" ووعدوني بألا يمسني أحد مهما كانت ظروف اعتقالي .
​:download:
​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

تلسكوبية. وبينما أقوم بمهمتي اعتقلني الفلسطينيون وعذبوني لأرشدهم عن بقية أعواني في لبنان مقابل إطلاق سراحي.

أوأرشدتهم. . ؟

? أقسمت لهم ألف مرة بأنني لا أعرف أحداً بلبنان لكنهم لا يصدقون. عشرة أيام هنا في الكهف اغتصبني أثناءها ثلاثون كلباً منهم، وماذقت سوى الخبز الجاف والماء العطن. لقد ضيعت نفسي بغبائي وحماقتي وحتماً سيقتلونني هنا. "انفجرت في بكاء هستيري" – أرجوك . . أمي ستموت حزناً لأنني وحيدتها . . اتصلي بها واخبريها بما حدث لي "وذكرت رقم الهاتف".

أنا لا أضمن لك ذلك "بيأس" فمصيري أنا الأخرى مجهول. . ومظلم كهذا الكهف الكريه.

? هل يشكون بك أيضاً. . ؟ إنهم أناس مرضى بالشك.

نعم. . يشكون بي ولا دليل واحد لديهم.

? بهمس . . أخدعك رجال الموساد مثلي. . ؟ لقد أقنعوني بأن الفلسطينيين أغبياء . . وفي حالة انكشافي فلن يتركوني بين أيديهم أبداً، وسيخطفونني كما خطفوا إيخمان النازي من الأرجنتين.

هم قالوا لي أكثر من ذلك "هكذا سقطت أمينة في الفخ" ووعدوني بألا يمسني أحد مهما كانت ظروف اعتقالي .


سيادة العقيد أبو الهول . . ألا نعدمها هي الأخرى؟

أجاب أبو الهول على الفور: 
لو لم تتكلم قبل منتصف النهار، فلن نجد حلاً آخر.

ومشيراً الى الجنود في قرف: 
إرموا الجثة خلف الجبل، ودقوا رأسها بالصخور.

غمرت الكشافات جثة الفتاة الغارقة في دمها، وهنا . . هنا فقط . . عندما سحبوها من ذراعيها الى الخارج، ووقعت عينا أمينة على المشهد المروع، انهارت تماماً . . وفقدت آخر قلاع دفاعاتها، وصرخت في ذلك وضعف تستغيث:

سأتكلم . . سأقول لكم كل شيء . . أخرجوني من هنا لأنني خائفة من الدم . . أخرجوني لأتكلم.

وبصوت أجش صاح فيها أبو الهول: 
أنت كاذبة . . ومخادعة . . وستضيعين وقتنا هراء.

وبحسم قال آمراً: 
علقوها من ساقيها واضربوها بالكرباج. وتحرم من الماء والطعام حتى أعود قبل الظهر.

وعند مدخل الكهف. . كانت الفتاة الفرنسية تقف في زهو، وقد علت وجهها ابتسامة رقيقة تتخلل الدم المستعار، وعندما أدركها أبو الهول ، ربت على كتفها وقال وهو ينظر بعيداً حيث الفجر الوليد: 
انظروا الى صديقتنا فرانسواز (*) . . إنها حقاً قامت بمعجزة. ونحن جميعاً نجلها لإخلاصها لنا. إنه إخلاص نقي بريء. . يشبه الفجر . . فجر الحياة . ونطقها بالفرنسية L’autre de la vie .

طريق الخلاص

وبينما يغادر العقيد أبو الهول كهف السعرانة ترافقه فرانسواز كاستيمان، كان صراخ أمينة لا يزال يتردد عالياً عبر الجنبات موشم بالهلع: أخرجوني . . سأتكلم . . سأعترف.

لكن الجنود كانوا قد شرعوا في تنفيذ أوامر قائدهم، إذ كبلوا قدميها بحزام عريض من الجلد، وعلقوها كالشاه الى سقف الكهف بواسطة سلسلة حديدية، وانهالوا على جسدها ضرباً بالكرابيج.

هكذا رسم الضابط الذكي خطته المحبكة لانتزاع اعترافاتها بأسرع ما يمكن، معتمداً أولاً على المتطوعة الفرنسية المخلصة في بث الرعب بقلب أمينة لتطويعها، واللجوء الى التعذيب الشديد ثانياً لتخور تماماً . . وفي خلال ساعات معدودة. فقد كان هناك وعد، أبو اياد لوزير الداخلية اللبناني الشيخ بهيج تقي الدين: بإنهاء التحقيق مع أمينة خلال ثلاثة أيام فقط، تسلم بعدها الى السلطات اللبنانية، وها هي الساعات الحرجة تمر سراعاً، ولم يتبق من المهلة سوى خمسين ساعة، بعدها لن يسمح بإبقائها رهن التحقيق لحظة واحدة، إذا لم يكن هناك اعتراف منها صريح، وواضح . . وعندئذ . . ستغادر لبنان في بجاحة المنتصر وهي تخرج لسانها للفلسطينيين.

لذلك . . عمد أبو الهول الى تجاهل رغبتها في أن تعترف، فهو يدرك لسابق خبراته الطويلة، أنها ستلف وتدور وتحيك الأكاذيب إذا ما أنصت اليها فوراً. . ولكي لا يضيع الوقت هباء . . رأى أن التعذيب بتلك الوسيلة سيختصر المسافة والوقت، خاصة وأنها تنطلق بشدة الى قمة لحظات الضعف الانساني، خوفاً من الاعدام. وهي المتمسكة والراغبة في الحياة، لقد كان الاقتتال عنيفاً مع عقارب الزمن، ومع تلك المرأة الخائنة الذكية، التي دربت في الموساد على المراوغة والدفاع. لذا فالتعذيب المؤلم سيصيب إرادتها بالشلل، ويقضي على تفاعلات عقلها وشحنات المقاومة به، بل إنه سيجتث فيها الكذب والخباثة، ويحيلها الى مجرد امرأة لا تفكر سوى في إنقاذ حياتها، مهما كانت التضحيات والخسائر، متجاهلة كل وعود الموساد بحمايتها، فالألم المصحوب بالهلع طريق سهل أحياناً للسيطرة على نوعية معينة من الجواسيس، إذا ما اغلقت أمامهم أبواب النجاة والأمل، والعقيد أبو الهول لم يعتمد على هذين الأسلوبين فقط، بل نشط في استغلال كافة ما لديه من معلومات ، حصل عليها رجال رصد في فيينا، لإخضاع العميلة إخضاعاً تاماً لا شك فيه ، وظهر ذلك جلياً في أسلوب الاستجواب المعقد الذي انتهجه بعد ذلك.

كانت الدقائق تمر رهيبة الوقع على العميلة الاسرائيلية، التي آمنت من قبل بأكذوبة الموساد الأسطورية، بأن الفلسطينيين لن يكشفوها أبداً، لأنهم رتبوا كل شيء لحمايتها في حالة كشفها، فرجال الكوماندوز الإسرائيليين، خاصة فريق العمليات الخاصة المعروف باسم السايريت ماتاكال سيعثرون عليها وسيخطفونها الى إسرائيل بالقوة، كما فعلوا مع النازي أدولف إيخمان الذي خطفوه من الأرجنتين عام 1960 وأعدموه في تل أبيب، ومع الطفل يوسيل شوماخر الذي اختطف من إسرائيل عام 1959 وعثرت عليه الموساد في نيويورك عام 1962 لكن العميلة الواهمة وقد أفاقت على الحقيقة المؤلمة، لفظت إيمانها العميق بالموساد، وآمنت – لحظة صراخها أمام مشهد الاعدام – بأن الاعتراف بصدق هو طريق الخلاص الوحيد من النهاية المرعبة. أما وقد علقوها الى السقف وتناوبوا ضربها بالسياط، فقد اشتد إصرارها على الاعتراف 
:download:
​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

ليكف الجنود عن تمزيق جسدها، لكن الجند لم يرحموها . . واستمروا في تعذيبها دون اكتراث بصراخها، أو الى حقيقة أنهم يضربون امرأة . . كانت عربية !

شهقة المصدوم

وقرب الظهر . . توقف أسفل مدخل الكهف سيارة جيب، ترجل منها ضابط برتبة مقدم وجنديان يحمل أحدهما حقيبة متوسطة الحجم، تحمل جهاز تسجيل متطور ذا سعة عالية. وضعها بعناية فوق قطعة صخرية مستوية بالقرب من أمينة، وانهمك الآخر في شد الأسلاك الكهربائية الى بطارية السيارة الجيب بينما وقف الضابط يقلب بعض الأوراق بين يديه، متجاهلاً الالتفات الى أمينة المفتي وسألها في صوت حاد أجش:

من هو رئيسك المباشر في الموساد؟ "ويطلق عليه ضابط الحالة". وبصوت كأنه همس الموت أجابت في وهن:

سأموت عطشاً . . اسقني و . . .

وقبل أن تكمل الجملة رفع الضابط إصبعه، فهوى على ظهرها سوط ثقيل، ذات صداه وسط صراخها الشديد، وأجابت على الفور: 
أشيتوف . . إيرييل أشيتوف.

فقال وهو لا يزال ينظر الى الأوراق بين يديه: أين جهاز اللاسلكي ونوتة الشفرة؟

أجابته في سرعة مذهلة وهي ترمق الجندي ذي الكرباج بخوف: 

أمروني أن أضعه بصندوق القمامة أعلى شقتي ببيروت وأن أحرق أوراق الشفرة التي كانت بالمصحف.

كم تقاضيت من الموساد مقابل التجسس علينا؟

لم آخذ سوى أربعة آلاف دولار، وكنت أنفق من أموالي الخاصة لأنهم صرفوا لي تعويضات زوجي المفقود.

هذه المرة التفت اليها الضابط وهو يصيح في انفعال: أتعودين الى الكذب ثانية أيتها المومس، وتدعين بأنك تنفقين من جيبك على الموساد؟

صرخت أمينة في رعب: سيدي الضابط . . إنها قصة طويلة . . "أجهشت بالبكاء" وأنت لم تسألني عن البداية . . أرجوك . . اسقني وسوف أدلي باعترافي منذ بدأت القصة.

صاح فيها الضابط محتداً وهو يلوح ناحيتها بمسدسه: عندي أوامر صارمة بأن أقتلك فوراً بالرصاص، إن تأخرت في الإجابة على أسئلتي، فكوني حذرة في اختيار ألفاظك وإياك والكذب. أنبهك ثانية: إياك والكذب أيته العاهرة، فنحن نعرف عنك كل شيء. . كل شيء بالتفصيل منذ خدعك موشيه وتزوجك . . وهاجر الى إسرائيل تنفيذاً للخطة المرسومة، أفكنت تعتقدين بأنه أحبك حقاً؟ خرقاء أنت إن كنت صدقت ذلك فيهودي مثله لن يعاف حسان قومه ليقترن بدميمة مثلك.

هكذا كانت خطة الخداع الفلسطينية التي تعتمد على زرع الشك في صدر أمينة، والتلويح بوجود قصة كذب محبوكة جيداً وراء عملية تجنيدها . . ولكي يسيطر عليها 
الشك تماماً وهي في حالة الضعف تلك، مسلوبة الإرادة والتفكير النقي، استمر الضابط في سرد بعض التفاصيل المأخوذة عن مذكراتها.

لقد وقعت أيتها الغبية في شبكة خداع متقنة أوقعتك بها "سارة" التي هي في الأصل عميلة للموساد، واستطاع رجالنا الإجهاز عليها في فيينا، وفي إسرائيل خدعوك مرة ثانية، عندما ادعو بأن موشيه انفجرت به الطائرة فوق سوريا!

ولأنها كانت أضعف من أن تفكر . . أو تحلل ما قاله الضابط الغليظ القلب، شهقت شهقة المصدوم، وهزت بعنف رأسه المدلاة وهي تئن في غير وعي: 
مستحيل . . مستحيل أن يفعل موشيه ذلك. أنا لا أصدق . . "النفي هنا مشبع بالاستسلام والرفض معاً" كالدهر كانت تمر اللحظات القليلة، التي تذكرت أمينة أثناءها قصته منذ البداية مع سارة، وكيف شاركتها الشذوذ وجرتها الى حياة الهييبيز البوهيمية، حتى أخذتها معها الى وستندورف في زيارة لأسرتها بلا موعد.

فهناك التقت بشقيقها موشيه الضابط الطيار، فانجرفت معه بلا عقل في قصة حب مجنونة . .محرمة، تخللها الجنس الذي عشقته معه حتى أدمنته، وأسلمت اليه قياد نفسها طائعة . . بلا إكراه.

وتساءلت أمينة في نفسها، برغم رائحة الموت التي تزحف من حولها: ترى . . هل كان موشيه صادقاً في حبه . . أم أن القصة كلها مجرد خدعة لذيذة . . تقودها الى الاعدام. . ؟.

كان حديث الضابط الفلسطيني ذي الوجه الجامد يفتك بمجامع عقلها المنهك . . ويغوص بها في محيط لا آخر له من الشك. . والخيبة . . والاندحار . .ورددت في نفسها 
:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

غاضبة . . "إذاً . .خدعتني سارة . . وأحكم موشيه حلقة الخداع حول رقبتي". هنا . . هنا فقط . . نجحت تماماً خطة أبي الهول في زعزعة ثقة العميلة في قصة حبها، وفقدت بذلك السيطرة على عقلها. كذلك فقدت الهدف الذي من أجله خانت وقتلت . . ودمرت، وباعت من أجله دينها ووطنها. وبضياع الهدف الرئيسي من وراء تجسسها، انقلب إيمانها بالانتقام من العرب الى هدأة رفض هي مزيج من الحسرة . . والندم. لكنها – فيما بعد – أوجدت مبررات أخرى لفعلتها، في محاولة لتسكين لسعة المرارة التي التصقت بعقلها.

رائحة العذاب والموت

كان الموقف عصيباً جداً عند أمينة المفتي. فقد أجاد العقيد أبو الهول التعامل معها بتدرج حتى أوصلها الى مرحلة الشك. . فالترنح . .وليس هناك من شيء بعد الترنح سوى السقوط. وعند السقوط يكون المرء في أقصى حالات ضعفه . . ويأسه . . وقهره . .فلا عقل لحظتئذ أو إرادة، إنما انصياع للآخرين يغلفه الخوار. وفي مذكراتها تصف أمينة بتلقائية شديدة تلك اللحظات الحاسمة من حياتها، التي عاشتها في كهف السعرانة، وجاء وصفها لتفاعلاتها الداخلية في سرد رائع صادق، يحمل كل صراعاتها من أجل الحياة. مذكرات حوتها صفحات طويلة لا يستوعبها مجلد ضخم. ضمنتها خلجات نفسها بصراحة، معتمدة على أسلوبها الشيق في الوصف والتحليل بلغة عربية بسيطة. ولنقرأ معاً ما كتبته عن مرحلة الترنح. تقول أمينة المفتي: "عشت أسوأ لحظات حياتي بعدما أطلقوا الرصاص على الفرنسية أمامي. كانت الفجيعة على عمري قاسية، والألم النازف أقصى . . وقلت في نفسي: هكذا يموت الخونة، وتصورت أنني سألقى ذات المصير، وكأنني كلب عقور لا ذكر لي . . ولا اعتبار. وتعجبت من الضابط الشرس – أبو الهول – الذي أرعبني اسمه، فهو لا يريد أن يسمع اعترافي. كان لا يثق بي بالطبع فزميله أبو داود ضج مني وفشل معي من قبل. لقد كان أبو داود طيباً 


ومريحاً . .أما أبو الهول فحروف كلماته طلقات رصاص. ارتعد بدني وأنا أستعيد ملامح وجهه، ووددت لو أنه جاء ثانية لاستجوابي بنفسه. فساعتئذ لن أنتظر منه سؤالاً واحداً، نعم . . قررت ألا أتركه يسألني، لأنني سأقول له كل شيء . . وبسرعة . . قبلما يثور فيأمر بإعدامي. لكن . . لم يجيء أبو الهول . . أرسل بدلاً منه ضابطاً آخر يماثله في الشراسة والقسوة. ضغط بعنف على اعصابي، أشعرني بتفاهتي . . وحقارتي ورأيت الموت يتربص بي بين أصابعه. بل كنت أراه متحفزاً في ماسورة مسدسه. كنت لا أنوي خداعه أبداً أو مراوغته، فلا حيلة أمام سهام الموت المصوبة تجاهي. لكنني . . تمنيت للحظة ألا أموت ويلقى بجسدي في العراء، وكان ذلك عندما اكتشفت أنني ضحية مؤامرة قذرة، بطلها زوجي موشيه . . وسارة والموساد. في تلك اللحظة تمنيت ألا يقتلونني . وتضرعت الى الله نعم . . الى ربي الذي عصيته وكفرت به – أن ينقذني . . لأرى موشيه – موشيه الرومانسي الرقيق الحنون الذي خدعني . . وأضاعني. كنت في حالة صراع قاسية. . صراع بين حبي لموشيه الذي بلا حدود وبين الحقيقة التي تفتك بي. واسترجعت شريط حياتي كلها في لحظة، ووقفت عند حكايتي مع موشيه. وتساءلت . . ماذا سأفعل معه لو أنه كان حياً بالفعل في إسرائيل . .؟ هل سأنتقم منه أم سأضعف أمامه وأصفح. . ؟!

سيطر الضابط المحقق على أمينة المفتي، فخضعت له في استسلام وقد خارت عزيمتها، وهوت صريعة الرعب في كهف موحش وسط الجبال . .تنبعث منه رائحة العذاب . . والموت. وفاجأها الضابط بسؤال صاعق:

مع من مارستِ الجنس في لبنان . . ؟

بصوت مرتعش أجابت بعد لحظة تفكير قصيرة . .تسعة . . !
وكأنما أرادت تأكيد صدق إجابتها أضافت . . لبنانيان يعملان معي هما مارون الحايك ومراون عساف الموظف بشركة الهاتف، وضابط فلسطيني فشلت في تجنيده اسمه أبو ناصر وخمسة أجانب.

هؤلاء ثمانية فقط، مَن التاسع؟

أجابت بنبرة خجل شديدة . . خديجة زهران . . !! وهي أول من عرفت في لبنان وتملك محلاً للملابس اسمه اللوار L OIRE .

كانت تمطر دما

في كتابه الشيق "قبل الإفاقة" يقول ضابط سوفييتي اسمه ليونيد يوكوف، وهو خبير بشؤون المخابرات ومتخصص في استجواب الجواسيس والخونة.

عندما ينهار العميل المعتقل ويعترف بأول معلومة بعد جهاد، يكون كالكهل الذي يرتقي الجبل، ويجر خلفه سلسلة طويلة متصلة الحلقات تمتد بين الحصى والصخور، كلما جلس ليستريح دق بعض حلقاتها ليسهل عليه الجر.

وقد يعتقد البعض أن اعترافات أمينة المفتي التي أدلت بها لا تفي بالغرض. فالضابط الفلسطيني لم يسألها سوى خمسة أسئلة فقط. وأقول: لقد حملت إجاباتها اعترافاً صريحاً بالتعامل مع الموساد، وكذا أسماء شركائها في شبكة الجاسوسية، وعند هذا القدر الهائل من المعلومات في الاستجواب الأول. ظهر فريق من رجال المخابرات الفلسطينية يترأسهم العقيد أبو الهول، لمهمة مباشرة التحقيق مع الجاسوسة المنهارة، دون منحها فرصة واحدة للراحة أو لاسترداد أنفاسها، إنه التوقيت الذهبي 
لاستجلاء خفايا الأسرار التي يحملها الجاسوس المعتقل، حيث يكون واقعاً تحت ظروف نفسية وجسدية مرهقة. ومنحه فرصة – ولو قصيرة – للراحة، معناه خسارة فادحة لا تعوض، لأنه بذلك سيرتب أفكاره ويتحصن بالأكاذيب التي درب عليها واسترجعها لحظة عمل العقل المعطل.

وكان لوصول أبو الهول وقع الصدمة عند أمينة، فهو رجل بدا بلا قلب أمامها عندما أعدم الفتاة الفرنسية، وأمر برميها خلف الجبل وتحطيم رأسها بالصخور.

صرخت الواهنة المدلاة من سقف الكهوف عندما لمحت الرجل المتجهم يقترب منها، ويأمر أحد الجند بأن يعري ظهرها.

تأوهت المرأة ألماً والجندي يرخي سترتها، ولما انكشف الظهر بدت خطوط السياط الحمراء المتقاطعة في كثافة، فصرخ في جنوده بصوت جهوري أجش:

أكنتم تدللونها يا أولاد الـ . . . ؟ أما زلتم في مرحلة الحضانة؟ .

وانهال ضرباً على الجنود الذين تناوبوا تعذيبها وهو يسبهم ويقول:

كانت الفرنسية تمطر دماً . . أين دم هذه الـ . . . يا أوغاد؟.

ثم اتجه بوجهه ناحية الضابط الذي حقق معها وسأله: 
هل اعترفت بكل شيء؟

أجابه الضابط على الفور وهو يقف منتصباً في انتباه: 
لم تعترف بعد سيادة العقيد إنها كاذبة.

هنا . . أدركت أمينة أن النهاية قد قربت . . فاستجمعت ما بقي لديها من قوة وقالت للقائد في هلع ووهن: اعترفتُ . . اعترفتُ . . حتى بأسماء شركائي . . اسألوني وسأجيب بصراحة. لا أريد أن أموت . . أن أموت. فصمت أبو الهول للحظات مرت بطيئة . . مرعبة، ثم نطق آمراً في حسم:

أنزلوها. .

الحلقة الثالثة والأخيرة

وبداخل كهف السعرانة، شرع العقيد أبو الهول في استجوابها.

ورصت عدة مقاعد خشبية على شكل نصف دائرة يتصدرها القائد، بينما جلست أمينة على الأرض بلا قيود في وضع القرفصاء، حيث بدأت تعترف بقصة جسقوطها في شرك الجاسوسية منذ البداية . . البداية الأولى في فيينا. وكانت خائرة تماماً لا تملك إلا قول الصدق . . كل الصدق أملاً في النجاة.

وجاء في ملف استجوابها أنه في يوم 12 أيلول "سبتمبر" 1975، الساعة الواحدة وخمس دقائق مساء، أُخضعت أمينة المفتي للتحقيق، وكان استجوابها برئاسة العقيد أبو الهول، وبإشراف القائد محمد داود عودة " أبو داود" كما يلي:

اسمك بالكامل. . ؟

? أمينة داود محمد المفتي.

جنسيتك . . ؟

? أردنية.

تاريخ ومحل ميلادك . . ؟

? بكالوريوس علم النفس الطبي بجامعة فيينا عام 1963. 
والدكتوراة . . ؟

? مزورة . . فأنا لم أكمل دراساتي العليا.

أين ومتى تم تجنيدك في الموساد . . ؟

أنا لم أجند . لكنهم هددوني في فيينا في شهر مايو 1972.

كيف . ؟ نريد كل التفاصيل.

? كنت أسعى للحصول على درجة الدكتوراة في فيينا. ولما فشلت في ذلك تزوجت بطيار نمساوي يهودي اسمه موشيه بيراد، هو في الأصل الشقيق الأكبر لصديقتي النمساوية سارة، وكنا قد ارتبطنا معاً بعلاقة حب.

تتزوجين من يهودي وأنت المسلمة . . ؟

? كانت ظروفي النفسية سيئة وتزوجته بإلحاح منه، ولم أكن أعلم أن ذلك حراماً لأنني غير متدينة.

ألم تشكين في نواياه وهو يلح في الزواج منك . . ؟

? لا . . مطلقاً . . فهو كان يحبني جداً ويسعى لإسعادي .

هل يعرف أهلك في الأردن بقصة زواجك من يهودي . . ؟ 

? لا . . فقد عارضوني بشدة عندما أخبرتهم برغبتي في الزواج من نمساوي. وكنت قد كذبت عليهم وادعيت بأنه مسلم من جذور تركية. لذلك . . هربت مع موشيه الى إسرائيل خوفاً من أن تطاردني أسرتي.

وما هي قصة هروبكما هذه . . ؟

? جائني موشيه ذات يوم - وكنا نعيش في وستندورف قبلما ننتقل الى فيينا – وبيده إحدى الصحف المحلية، وقال لي توجد بالصفحة التاسعة حكاية غريبة عن طبيب إيطالي، يغتصب مريضاته في حجرة العمليات بعد تخديرهن. ولما قرأت الصفحة لفت انتباهي إعلان بارز الى جوارها مباشرة، كان عن طلب طيارين عسكريين أوروبيين من اليهود للهجرة الى إسرائيل. وكانت المزايا المقدمة متعددة جداً ومثيرة، فتكلمت مع موشيه وناقشت الأمر معه لكنني فوجئت به لا يكترث. فغضبت منه لأنه يعرف مدى خوفي من مطاردات أهلي لي، وحالات التوتر التي لا تكف عن إرهاق أعصابي ليل نهار، وكلما وجدته كذلك ازدتت إلحاحاً في مناقشة الفكرة معه، فقبلها بوقت ليس طويل كان قد حدثني عن رغبته في العمل كطيار مدني بإحدى الشركات الكبرى.

وبعدها بأيام انتقلنا الى شقتنا الجديدة بفيينا، إلا أنني كنت لازلت غاضبة ومكتئبة وخائفة. وكثيراً ما صحوت من نومي هلوعة مضطربة، وأجدني لا أهدأ إلا بعدما أبكي بحرقة، فكان حالي يؤرقه ويضايقه. ولما وافق على مناقشة فكرة الهجرة لإسرائيل، سألني عن قناعتي فأجبته بأن إسرائيل هي المكان الوحيد الذي سأحس فيه بالأمان لأن أهلي لن يتوصلوا الي. فقال إنه يخشى أن يرفضوا طلب الهجرة لأنني مسلمة . . وأردنية، فقلت له وكيف نضمن الموافقة؟

فقال بأن تتهودي . . ولما وافقت اصطحبني الى معبد شيمودت حيث تم تعميدي وأصبحت يهودية.

قد استدل عليه

هل كنت تكرهين كونك عربية . ؟

? كنت أكره مظاهر التخلف في بلادي.

هل عدم اكتراث موشيه بالإعلان الذي جاء بالصحيفة يوحي لك بشيء الآن. . ؟

? ربما كان يدفعني لأن ألح أكثر فأكثر . . أو أنه كان يرغب العمل كطيار مدني .

هل موشيه كان يهودياً متديناً . . ؟ وهل كان يحب إسرائيل. . ؟

? لا . . لم يكن متديناً. فنادراً ما كان يذهب الى المعبد. لكنه كان يحب إسرائيل ويفتخر بتلطف بتفوقها وتقدمها.

وسارة . . ؟

? كانت مجنونة بإسرائيل، وتصطاف بها كل عام.

هل استدعتك جهات أمنية في فيينا قبل هجرتكما لإسرائيل . . ؟
 لا .

وهل حدث ذلك في إسرائيل . . ؟ ? نعم . اصطحبني ضابطان الى جهة أمنية لا أعرفها في تل أبيب.

ماذا حدث معك هناك . . ؟

? برروا لي حروبهم مع العرب، وأنهم يدافعون عن وطنهم ولا يبغون عدواناً على أحد، وأنهم يسعون الى السلام.

هل اقتنعت . . ؟

? كنت أقول لهم ذلك . . لكنني لم أكن مقتنعة بما يقولون. "كانت تكذب . . فهي نسيت عروبتها وتحولت الى يهودية قلباً وقالباً . . ".

كم مرة استدعيت لمكتب الأمن . . ؟

? مرة واحدة . . لكن ضابطاً اسمه أبو يعقوب كان يزورنا دائماً ويجلس معي كثيراً ليؤكد تبريراته.

ما هو اسمك الرسمي في أوارقك الإسرائيلية . . ؟

? آني . . آني موشيه بيراد.

متى خبرت بسقوط طائرة زوجك موشيه بيراد . . ؟

? في 11 أبريل 1972.

من أخبرك . . ؟

? أبو يعقوب.

هل قال لك أنه مات . . ؟

? لا . . أخبرني أن السوريين أسقطوا طائرته، ولم يعلنوا بعد عن أسره، بما يعني أنه ربما هرب.

هل طلبوا منك التوجه الى سوريا ولبنان للبحث عنه . . ؟

? ليس صراحة . . لكنهم أوحوا إلي أنه ربما التجأ الى أحد الكهوف الجبلية بسوريا في انتظار النجدة، أو أن إحدى المنظمات الفلسطينية المنشقة عن منظمة التحرير تحتفظ به سراً للمساومة عليه. ولما أنبأوني بأنهم يبحثون عمن يتقصى أخباره، طلبت منهم أن أقوم بنفسي بالمهمة، وعلى ذلك سمحوا لي بمغادرة تل أبيب الى فيينا بجواز سفري الإسرائيلي، والسفر الى بيروت من هناك كأردنية.

هل دربت على كيفية تقصي المعلومات للبحث عن زوجك . . ؟

? لا . . هم فقط طلبوا مني الاحتراس والحذر. 
:download:



​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

وكيف جندت بعد ذلك . . ؟

? أنا لم أجند . . فقد استدعوني الى فيينا وتقابلت مع ثلاثة إسرائيليين من جهاز المخابرات، أقنعوني بأنهم جاءوا لتسهيل إجراءات إرث زوجي والتعويض الذي تقرر له.

صرف تعويض يعني أنه مات بالفعل. فعلام كان سفرك إذن لبيروت . . ؟

? لم أكن أعرف ذلك بالضبط . لكنهم نصحوني بتقصي أخبار المنظمات الفلسطينية في بيروت فقد أستدل عليه.

تستدلين عليه في بيروت أم في دمشق . . ؟

? من خلال المنظمات الفلسطينية في بيروت. 

ضمانات الولاء
وكيف تدربت للقيام بتلك المهمة. . ؟

? لمدة شهر وأربعة أيام في فيينا علموني كيف أكتب الرسائل بالحبر السري، وأظهر الرسائل الواردة الي منهم، وأساليب التشفير والتصوير، وتلقط الأخبار والالتزام بالحس الأمني، وتحميض الأفلام والهرب من المراقبة، والتمييز بين الأسلحة وأساليب إثارة المتحدث ليفشي أسراره. واستقدموا لي من إسرائيل أحد الضباط المتخصصين في تقوية الذاكرة وتخزين المعلومات والأرقام والأسماء والصور "الاعتراف بالتجسس واضح جداً هنا . . ". 

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

نهاية الجاسوسة الأردنية / أمينة المفتي


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

نهاية الجاسوسة الأردنية / أمينة المفتي


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

. لكنها في النهاية أدركت حجم مأساتها وخسارتها . . ومدى الجرم الذي ارتكبته في حق نفسها . . وفي الاستجواب المطول الذي تعرضت له في إسرائيل . . لم تستطع أن تنكر إحساساتها بالندم . .وأعلنت أمام مستجوبينها بأنها كانت غبية حمقاء عندما أحبت موشيه وتزوجته . . وحقيرة جداً وهي تتجسس على الفلسطينيين وتقتلهم بيدها . . لكن ما جدوى ذلك بعدما حدث ما حدث . .؟ وبعدما أيقنت أن لا مكان لها فوق سطح الأرض سوى في إسرائيل . . ؟ إنها ضريبة الخيانة التي لا بد لكل خائن جبان أن يتذوقها . . فلتذق في مأمنها لسع الحسرة ينهش كبدها ليل نهار . . ولتحرقها في ضراوة براكين الندم الى أن يذبل عودها . . وتتقشب كالغصن الظامئ بفلاة قاسية . . ملحية . . جرداء . . !! بحر بلا مرفأ انتهت مسؤولية الموساد تجاه أمينة بوصولها الى إسرائيل واستجوابها . .ومنحها ستين ألف شيكل مكافأة (!!). وتولت من بعدها سلطات الأمن الداخلي "الشين بيت" حمايتها وتوفير سبل العيش لها. وكانت الخطوة الأولى هي تغيير محل إقامتها في ريشون لتسيون الى مستوطنة كريات يام شمالي حيفا . . حيث منحت مسكناً مستقلاً بشارع هابحيفيم هرتسليا . . تستطيع من شرفته مشاهدة البحر . . وتمييز جنسيات السفن في حركة دخولها الى ميناه حيفا أو مغادرته . . هكذا قبعت أمينة المفتي - 41 عاماً - تجتر الذكريات وتكتب قصة حياتها وخيانتها بتفصيل دقيق . . متجاهلة رونا إيزاك ضابطة الأمن المرافقة لها. وما أن مرت أشهر قليلة . . حتى تجرأت واتصلت تليفونياً بشقيقتها الوحيدة المقيمة بروما مع زوجها . . وباختصار شديد ننقل بعض ما كتبته عن ذلك الاتصال إذ تقول: كنت أسعى لأتنسم روائح أهلي ووطني . . وكان المذياع هو سلواي الوحيدة . . وتليفون أختي فاطمة في روما الذي سقطت مني بعض أرقامه. وبعد مئات المحاولات الخاطئة سمعت صوتها. فرقص فؤادي طرباً . . وانتعشت حياتي برواء لذيذ ما أبهاه وأجمله . . وهتفت فيها: يا أختاه . .إنه أنا. . أختك أمينة . . فصمتت طويلاً ثم قالت بصوت مختنق: أنا لا أعرف أن لي أختاً . . كانت لي يوماً ما أختاً ماتت . . وعالياً . . عالياً جداً صرخت: ماتت واختفت من ذاكرتي. احتبس لردها صوتي وشل لساني . . وعاودت مهاتفتها مرات ومرات وكنت أتضرع اليها لتسمعني بلا فائدة . . حتى استبدلت رقم هاتفها بآخر وفقدت بذلك سماع صوتها . . وخيم الأسى على عمري وانزرع بخفاتي . .". عاشت أمينة بعد تلك الحادثة حياة مضطربة . . حاولت قدر استطاعتها أن تستكين وتهدأ لكنها كانت أضعف من أن تقاوم أو تصمد . . أو مجرد أن تشعر بطمأنينة من يمتلك مليون دولار مثلها . . إذ انسحقت سحقاً وسط معاناتها . . وخرت صريعة الحسرة والكمد بمستشفى كريات يام لشعور طويلة. وعلى فراش المرض عادت من جديد تقلب في ذاكرتها . . وتبعت ما مات من أحداث مرة أخرى بأسلوب صريح واضح . . الى أن فوجئت ذات مساء بالسيد "براد" وزوجته جاءا من فيينا لزيارتها. كان اللقاء حميماً مشحوناً باللهفة . . والشجن . . والدموع. هما يبكيان فقد موشيه وسارة . . وهي تبكي حظها العاثر وانجرافها بسبب الحب الى بحر يتعاظم بالكآبة والضياع . . طلباً منها أن ترافقهما الى النمسا فتهللت فرحاً . . لكن السلطات الأمنية رفضت خروجها من إسرائيل حفاظاً على حياتها. ومع بداية غزو لبنان في يونيو 1982 - في محاولة شبه جادة لدحر الوحدة والملل، افتتحت أمينة عيادة خاصة بها في المستوطنة التي يقطنها 22 ألف يهودي حتى إذا ما مرب بها ستة أشهر تقريباً انفجرت حياتها ألماً وأنيناً عندما استمعت الى إذاعة لبنانية . . أذاعت مقتطفات عن سيرة حياتها . . وكيف مات أبوها بسببها وفقدت أمها النطق. ومنذ تلك اللحظة قررت أن ترى أمها . . وتحت أخطر الظروف وأصعبها . . تقول في مذكراتها: "ندمت . . وصرخت في وجه الضباط الموساد بذلك . . فأبوا أن ينصتوا لي . . اعتقدوا بأنني أهذي لفرط توتري . . لكنني أكدتها مرات ومرات . . ونقطت بالشهادتين أمامهم فما صدقوني . . ولما علمت بموت والدي حزناً . . لم تعد لدي أدنى رغبة في أن أعيش بعد ذلك . . فذهبت لمبنى الموساد وقابلت الرئيس الجديد ناحوم أدوني . . وطلبت منه أن يحقق رغبتي في العودة الى عمان . . على أن يتدخل الملك حسين شخصياً ليشفع لي عند أهلي . . وتركت للملك رسالة قلت فيها إنني كنت وراء كشف محاولة اغتياله في الرباط. ووعدني الرئيس بأنه سيابشر اتصالاتهبأصدقائه في الأردن على الفور. ظلت أمينة تنتظر الرد . . وطال الانتظار القاتل يفتك بمجامعها حتى غلبها اليأس . . واستنزفها الضجر. . وبعد ثلاثة أشهر أو يزيد . . زارها ضابط الموساد حمل اليها نبأ رفض أهلها عودتها اليهم . . فلما كذبته أخرج لها شريط كاسيت أرتجف بدنها وهي تتسلمه. وما سجل على الشريط كان يفوق احتمالها . . فأسرتها بالكامل - والدتها وأشقاؤها وأعمامها وأخوالها - تمنوا لها الموت على ألا تطأ الأرض الأردنية بقدميها . . هكذا ألقيت أمينة ببحر حالك بلا مرفأ . . فتاهت بين مده وجزره تتخبط ما بين السطح والقاع. النهــــــــــــــــاية وفي مطلع عام 1984 نشرت مجلة "بمحانية" العسكرية الاسرائيلية خبراً صغيراً يقول إن وزير الدفاع أصدر قراراً بصرف معاش دائم للمقدم آني موشيه بيراد التي تصدرت لوحة الشرف بمدخل مبنى الموساد، وهي لوحة تضم أسماء أمهر العملاء "ويطلق عليهم الأصدقاء" الذين أخلصوا لإسرائيل. . وقدموا إليها معلومات عن أعدائها ساعدت على إحراز انتصارات عظيمة . . أما عن نهاية أمينة المفتي - فقد قيلت روايات عديدة في ذلك: إحدى الروايات تؤكد بأنها حصلت على وثيقة سفر أميركية باسم جديد . . وتعيش الآن بولاية تكساس حيث تمتلك مزرعة واسعة. وتزوجت من بحار إسباني ولم تنجب. رواية ثانية تزعم بأنها أجرت تعديلات بوجهها بمعرفة الموساد . . وتعيش بجنوب أفريقيا منذ عام 1985 تحت اسم مزيف . . وتعمل في الاستيراد والتصدير، وأنجبت ولداً من ضابط روماني أسمته موشيه. ورواية ثالثة تقول إنها انتحرت بحقنة هواء داخل حجرتها بقسم الأمراض العصبية بمستشفى تل هاشومير، وهو مستشفى يعد من أكبر مستشفيات إسرائيل، ويقع بحي راق في منطقة يطلق عليها: تل لتفنسكي، ثم عدل اسمها ليصبح تل هاشومير. وباعتقادي أنا - من خلال تشريحي لشخصية أمينة المفتي - لا أظن أنها انتحرت . . فهي وإن كان قد جبلت على العدوانية مع الآخرين لن تكون عدوانية مع نفسها مطلقاً. ذلك لأنها تحب الحياة . . وتعشق اللهو . . وتبحث عن المغامرة . وامرأة بمثل مواصفاتها وبحوزتها مليون دولار لن تقدم على الموت بسهولة لأنها اختارت طريق الخيانة منذ سافرت الى النمسا لأول مرة . . فقد عرفت وقتها كيف تخون أهلها ودينها بالشذوذ والجنس مع حبيبها اليهودي الذي منحته جسدها بلا أدنى ندم . . على كل حال . . تلك مجرد روايات غير مؤكدة . . وأقربها الى عقلي أنها لا زالت تعيش داخل إسرائيل كغيرها من عشرات الجواسيس العرب الذين خانوا بلادهم وعملوا لصالح الموساد . . ولن أقيس نهايتها كنهاية الطيار المصري الذي سبق أن هرب لإسرائيل عام 1965 بطائرته، ثم بدل ملامحه وسافر للعيش في بيونس أيرس بالأرجنتين . . فهناك تباين بين الحالتين ولا وجه للمقارنة بينهما أو لظروف كل منهما . . فأمينة المفتي أجبن من أن تغامر وتغادر إسرائيل . . بل أجبن من أن تتجول في تل أبيب أو القدس نهاراً وعلى الملأ. . ويكفي أنها اختارت لإقامتها مستوطنة يهودية محصنة خوفاً من أن تطولها يد عربية في يوم من الأيام . وسواء غادرت الخائنة إسرائيل أم لا زالت بها . فهي الآن عجوز تعدت الواحد والستين عاماً . . تاريخها في الخيانة على صفحات التاريخ لن ينسى أبداً . . وقصتها مع التجسس ستظل عبرة على مر الزمان . . ذلك لأنها أشهر جاسوسة عربية للموساد حتى اليوم


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

أخطر رجال المخابرات المصرية في اسرائيل​
في صباح يوم 13 يوليو من عام 1956 نشرت صحيفة الأهرام خبرا عابرا يقول : قتل العقيد مصطفى حافظ نتيجة ارتطام سيارته بلغم في قطاع غزة، وقد نقل جثمانه إلى العريش ومن هناك نقل جوا إلى القاهرة على الفور، ولم ينس الخبر أن يذكر أنه كان من أبطال حرب فلسطين وقاتل من أجل تحريرها .. لكنه تجاهل تماما انه كان أول رجل يزرع الرعب في قلب اسرائيل.


ومصطفى حافظ رجل مصري من مدينة الإسكندرية التي يحمل أحد ميادينها أسمه الآن، كما أن له نصبا تذكاريا في غزة تبارى الإسرائيليون في تحطيمه عندما احتلوها بعد هزيمة يونيو 1967.
كان (مصطفى حافظ) مسؤولاً عن تدريب الفدائيين وإرسالهم داخل إسرائيل كما انه كان مسؤولاً عن تجنيد العملاء لمعرفة ما يجري بين صفوف العدو ووراء خطوطه، فقد كان (مصطفى حافظ) باعتراف الإسرائيليين من أفضل العقول المصرية، وهو ما جعله يحظى بثقة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر فمنحه أكثر من رتبة استثنائية حتى أصبح عميدا وعمره لا يزيد على 34 سنة، كما انه اصبح الرجل القوي في غزة التي كانت تابعة للإدارة المصرية بعد تقسيم فلسطين في عام 1947.
وبرغم السنوات الطويلة التي قضاها مصطفى حافظ في محاربة الإسرائيليين إلا انه لم يستطع رجل واحد في كافة أجهزة المخابرات الإسرائيلية أن يلتقط له صورة من قريب أو من بعيد، لكن برغم ذلك سجل الإسرائيليون في تحقيقاتهم مع الفدائيين الذين قبضوا عليهم انه رجل لطيف يثير الاهتمام والاحترام ومخيف في مظهره وشخصيته.


وكانت هناك روايات أسطورية عن هروبه الجريء من معتقل أسرى إسرائيلي أثناء حرب 1948، وقد عين في منصبه في عام 1949 وكانت مهمته إدارة كافة عمليات التجسس داخل إسرائيل والاستخبارات المضادة داخل قطاع غزة والإشراف على السكان الفلسطينيين، وفي عام 1955 أصبح مسئولا عن كتيبة الفدائيين في مواجهة الوحدة رقم 101 التي شكلها في تلك الأيام اريل شارون للإغارة على القرى الفلسطينية والانتقام من عمليات الفدائيين ورفع معنويات السكان والجنود الإسرائيليين، وقد فشل شارون فشلا ذريعا في النيل منه ومن رجاله وهو ما جعل مسئولية التخلص منه تنتقل إلى المخابرات الإسرائيلية بكافة فروعها وتخصصاتها السرية والعسكرية.
كان هناك خمسة رجال هم عتاة المخابرات الإسرائيلية في ذلك الوقت عليهم التخلص من مصطفى حافظ على رأسهم (ر) الذي كون شبكة التجسس في مصر المعروفة بشبكة "لافون" والتي قبض عليها في عام 1954 وكانت السبب المباشر وراء الإسراع بتكوين جهاز المخابرات العامة في مصر.


والى جانب (ر) كان هناك ضابط مخابرات إسرائيلي ثان يسمى "أبو نيسان" وأضيف لهما "أبو سليم" و"اساف" و"أهارون" وهم رغم هذه الأسماء الحركية من أكثر ضباط الموساد خبرة بالعرب وبطباعهم وعاداتهم وردود أفعالهم السياسية والنفسية.

ويعترف هؤلاء الضباط الخمسة بأنهم كانوا يعانون من توبيخ رئيس الوزراء في ذلك الوقت ديفيد بن غوريون أول رئيس حكومة في إسرائيل والرجل القوي في تاريخها، وكانت قيادة الأركان التي وضعت تحت سيطرة موشى ديان أشهر وزراء الدفاع في إسرائيل فيما بعد في حالة من التوتر الشديد.

وكان من السهل على حد قول ضباط المخابرات الخمسة التحدث إلى يهوه (الله باللغه العبريه) في السماء عن التحدث مع موشى ديان خاصة عندما يكون الحديث عن براعة مصطفى حافظ في تنفيذ عملياته داخل إسرائيل ورجوع رجاله سالمين إلى غزة وقد خلفوا وراءهم فزعا ورعبا ورغبة متزايدة في الهجرة منها.

وكان الحل الوحيد أمام الأجهزة الإسرائيلية هو التخلص من مصطفى حافظ مهما كان الثمن.

ووضعت الفكرة موضع التنفيذ ورصد للعملية مليون دولار، وهو مبلغ كبير بمقاييس ذلك الزمن، فشبكة "لافون" مثلا لم تتكلف أكثر من 10 آلاف دولار، وعملية اغتيال المبعوث الدولي إلى فلسطين اللورد برنادوت في شوارع القدس لم تتكلف أكثر من 300 دولار.

كانت خطة الاغتيال هي تصفية مصطفى حافظ بعبوة ناسفة تصل إليه بصورة أو بأخرى، لقد استبعدوا طريقة إطلاق الرصاص عليه، واستبعدوا عملية كوماندوز تقليدية، فقد فشلت مثل هذه الطرق في حالات أخرى من قبل، وأصبح السؤال هو: كيف يمكن إرسال ذلك "الشيء" الذي سيقتله إليه ؟.

في البداية فكروا في إرسال طرد بريدي من غزة لكن هذه الفكرة أسقطت إذ لم يكن من المعقول أن يرسل طرد بريدي من غزة إلى غزة، كما استبعدت أيضا فكرة إرسال سلة فواكه كهدية إذ ربما ذاقها شخص آخر قبل مصطفى حافظ.

وأخيرا وبعد استبعاد عدة أفكار أخرى بقيت فكرة واحدة واضحة هي: يجب أن يكون "الشئ" المرسل مثيرا جدا للفضول ومهما جدا لمصطفى حافظ في نفس الوقت كي يجعله يتعامل معه شخصيا، شئ يدخل ويصل إليه مخترقا طوق الحماية الصارمة الذي ينسجه حول نفسه.

وبدأت الخطة تتبلور نحو التنفيذ، إرسال ذلك "الشيء" عن طريق عميل مزدوج وهو عميل موجود بالفعل ويعمل مع الطرفين، انه رجل بدوي في الخامسة والعشرين من عمره يصفه أبو نيسان بأنه نموذج للخداع والمكر، كان هذا الرجل يدعى "طلالقة". لم يكن يعرف على حد قول ضابط الموساد أن مستخدميه من الإسرائيليين.

وبعد أن استقر الأمر على إرسال (الشيء) الذي سيقتل مصطفى حافظ بواسطة (طلالقة) بدأ التفكير في مضمون هذا الشيء، واستقر الرأي على أن يكون طردا بريديا يبدو وكأنه يحتوي على (شئ مهم) وهو في الحقيقة يحتوي على عبوة ناسفة.

ولم يرسل الطرد باسم مصطفى حافظ وإنما أرسل باسم شخصية سياسية معروفة في غزة وهو بالقطع ما سيثير (طلالقة) فيأخذه على الفور إلى مصطفى حافظ الذي لن يتردد فضوله في كشف ما فيه لمعرفة علاقة هذه الشخصية بالإسرائيليين، وفي هذه اللحظة يحدث ما يخطط له الإسرائيليون وينفجر الطرد في الهدف المحدد.

وتم اختيار قائد شرطة غزة (لطفي العكاوي) ليكون الشخصية المثيرة للفضول التي سيرسل الطرد باسمها، وحتى تحبك الخطة أكثر كان على الإسرائيليين أن يسربوا إلى (طلالقة) إن (لطفي العكاوي) يعمل معهم بواسطة جهاز اتصال يعمل بالشيفرة، ولأسباب أمنية ستتغير الشيفرة، أما الشيفرة الجديدة فهي موجودة في الكتاب الموجود في الطرد المرسل إليه والذي سيحمله (طلالقة) بنفسه.

وأشرف على تجهيز الطرد (ج) عضو (الكيبوتس) في المنطقة الوسطى، وقد اكتسب شهرة كبيرة في أعداد الطرود المفخخه وكان ينتمي إلى منظمة إرهابية تسمى (أيستيل) كانت هي ومنظمة إرهابية أخرى اسمها (ليحي) تتخصصان في إرسال الطرود المفخخه إلى ضباط الجيش البريطاني أثناء احتلاله فلسطين لطردهم بعيدا عنها.


مصطفى حافظ

وأصبح الطرد جاهزا وقرار العملية مصدق عليه ولم يبق سوى التنفيذ، وتم نقل الطرد إلى القاعدة الجنوبية في بئر سبع وأصبح مسئولية رئيس القاعدة أبو نيسان الذي يقول: "طيلة اليوم عندما كنا جالسين مع (طلالقة) حاولنا إقناعه بأننا محتارون في أمره، قلنا أن لدنيا مهمة بالغة الأهمية لكننا غير واثقين ومتأكدين من قدرته على القيام بها، وهكذا شعرنا بأن الرجل مستفز تماما، عندئذ قلنا له: حسنا رغم كل شئ قررنا تكليفك بهذه المهمة، اسمع يوجد رجل مهم جدا في قطاع غزة هو عميل لنا هاهو الكارت الشخصي الخاص به وها هو نصف جنيه مصري علامة الاطمئنان إلينا والى كل من نرسله إليه والنصف الآخر معه أما العبارة التي نتعامل بها معه فهي عبارة: (أخوك يسلم عليك)!.


ويتابع ضابط المخابرات الإسرائيلي : كنا نواجه مشكلة نفسية كيف نمنع طلالقة من فتح الطرد قبل أن يصل إلى الهدف ؟ وللتغلب على هذه المشكلة أرسلنا أحد الضباط إلى بئر سبع لشراء كتاب مشابه أعطاه لـ (طلالقة) قائلا: (هذا هو كتاب الشيفرة يحق لك تفقده ومشاهدته وبعد أن شاهده أخذه منه وخرج من الغرفة وعاد وبيده الكتاب الملغوم وسلمه له لكن (طلالقة) لعب اللعبة بكل برود على الرغم من بريق عينيه عندما تساءل: ولكن كيف ستعرفون أن الكتاب وصل؟ وكانت الإجابه: ستأتينا الرياح بالنبأ.

وفهم (طلالقة) من ذلك أنه عندما يبدأ (لطفي العكاوي) بالإرسال حسب الشيفرة الجديدة سيعرف الإسرائيليون انه نفذ المهمة وعندما حل الظلام خرج أحد رجال المخابرات الإسرائيلية المسئولين عن العملية ومعه (طلالقة) وركب سيارة جيب ليوصله إلى أقرب نقطة على الحدود وهناك ودعه واختفى (طلالقة) في الظلام لكن كان هناك من يتبعه ويعرف انه يأخذ طريقه إلى غزة.


وفي رحلة عودته إلى غزة كان الشك يملأ صدر (طلالقة).. وراح يسأل نفسه : كيف يكون (العكاوي) أقرب المساعدين الى مصطفى حافظ عميلا إسرائيليا؟، وفكر في أن يذهب أولا الى (العكاوي) لتسليمه ما يحمل وبالفعل ذهب الى منزله فوجده قد تركه الى منزل جديد لا يعرف عنوانه واحتار ما الذي يفعل؟ ثم حزم أمره وتوجه الى منطقة الرمال في غزة حيث مقر مصطفى حافظ.
وحسب ما جاء في تقرير لجنة التحقيق المصرية التى تقصت وفاة مصطفى حافظ بأمر مباشر من الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر فإنه في 11 يوليو عام 1956 في ساعات المساء الأخيرة جلس مصطفى حافظ على كرسي في حديقة قيادته في غزة وكان قد عاد قبل يومين فقط من القاهرة، كان يتحدث مع أحد رجاله والى جانبه الرائد فتحي محمود وعمر الهريدي وفي نفس الوقت وصل اليهم (طلالقة) الذي سبق أن نفذ ست مهام مطلوبة منه في اسرائيل.


وقابله مصطفى حافظ وراح يروى له ما عرف عن (العكاوي)، وهو ما أزعج مصطفى حافظ الذي كان يدافع كثيرا عن (العكاوي) الذي اتهم أكثر من مرة بالاتجار في الحشيش، لكن هذه المرة يملك الدليل على إدانته بما هو أصعب من الحشيش؛ التخابر مع إسرائيل.

وقرر مصطفى حافظ أن يفتح الطرد ثم يغلقه من جديد ويرسله إلى (العكاوي)، أزال الغلاف دفعة واحدة عندئذ سقطت على الأرض قصاصة ورق انحنى لالتقاطها وفي هذه الثانية وقع الانفجار ودخل الرائد فتحي محمود مع جنود الحراسة ليجدوا ثلاثة أشخاص مصابين بجروح بالغة ونقلوا فورا إلى مستشفى تل الزهرة في غزة.



وفي تمام الساعة الخامسة صباح اليوم التالي أستشهد مصطفى حافظ متأثرا بجراحه، وبقى الرائد عمر الهريدي معاقا بقية حياته بينما فقد (طلالقة) بصره، وأعتقل (العكاوي) لكن لم يعثروا في بيته على ما يدينه.

وبرغم مرور هذه السنين مازال يصر الإسرائيليون على أنهم لم ينفذوا مثل هذه العملية أبدا، وبقيت أسرارها مكتومة هنا وهناك إلى أن كشفها الكاتب الإسرائيلي " يوسف أرجمان" مؤخرا في كتاب يحمل أسم "ثلاثون قضية استخبارية وأمنية في إسرائيل"، والذي لا نعرف هل ما ذكره حقيقة أم خيال.


بقى أن نعرف إن الإسرائيليين عندما احتلوا غزة بعد حرب يونيو وجدوا صورة مصطفى حافظ معلقة في البيوت والمقاهي والمحلات التجارية وأنهم كان يخلعونها من أماكنها ويرمونها على الأرض ويدوسون عليها بالأقدام، وكان الفلسطينيون يجمعونها ويلفونها في أكياس كأنها كفن ويدفنونها تحت الأرض وهم يقرآون على روح صاحبها الفاتحة فهم لا يدفنون صورة وإنما يدفنون كائنا حيا. 

​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

اصغر جاسوس فى العالم


قصة هذا الجاسوس قصة فريدة بالفعل فهي تجمع بين جنباتها الغرابة والطرافة


والإثارة في وقت واحد.. 


هي قصة طفل مصري كان يرعى الأغنام ويقوم بتربية الدجاج في صحراء سيناء..


اندفع في طريق المخابرات العامة المصرية التي كانت وقتها تدير حربا من نوع خاص مع العدو الإسرائيلي بعد نكسة 1967حققت فيها انتصارات ساحقة لم يفق منها العدو إلا على انتصار اكبر في أكتوبر1973م.. 




الطفل صالح واحد من أبطال عالم الجاسوسية والمخابرات الذين خدموا وطنهم في الصغر والكبر فكما كان صالح وقتها اصغر جاسوس في العالم وأكبر من اذاق العدو الصهيوني مرارة الهزيمة،



الآن هو يحتل موقعا حساسا في أحد الأجهزة الأمنية المصرية


وكأنه أخذ على عاتقه خدمة الوطن وحمايته في الكبر والصغر.



في العام 1968 وبينما تلقي النكسة بظلالها على الجميع وتعيش إسرائيل في زهو بأنها ألحقت الهزيمة بالجيش المصري، واحتلت شبه جزيرة سيناء، وأقامت الحصون والمواقع المنيعة بطول القناة وداخل الأراضي المصرية التي سيطرت عليها


كانت هناك بطولات على الجانب الآخر أسفرت عن نتائج باهرة كانت في طي الكتمان إلى وقت قريب حتى تم الكشف عنها ومنها قصة الطفل المصري «صالح» أصغر جاسوس في العالم...


فبينما كان مكتب المخابرات المصرية في شغل لا ينقطع لجمع المزيد من المعلومات عن العدو، وعدد قواته، ونوعية الأسلحة التي يمتلكها وطبيعة معيشة جنوده، والحراسات الليلية، وطبيعة حصونهم، كان «صالح» يعمل في جو الصحراء المحرقة على رعي الأغنام وتربية الدجاج محاولا الاحتماء بظل الكوخ الصغير الذي يقطنه والده الشيخ «عطية» وأمه «مبروكة علم الدين» وذلك بالقرب من بئر قليل المياه داخل سيناء. 



كان الطفل يداعب طفولته مع الأغنام والدجاج، ويتأمل الفضاء الواسع بخياله المتطلع إلى السماء، لم يسرح خياله إلى أن يكون علامة مضيئة أمام القوات المصرية وهي تعبر قناة السويس لتحقق النصر وترفع القامة العربية عاليا في كل مكان، ولم يفكر يوماً في أنه سيكون مساعدا للمخابرات المصرية خلف العدو الإسرائيلى، ويقوم بزرع أدق أجهزة للتصنت داخل مواقع الجيش الإسرائيلي ليصبح أصغر جاسوس عرفه التاريخ. 



تجنيد الطفل 


ظلت المخابرات تفكر في كيفية الحصول على المعلومات من خلف وداخل مواقع العدو، وكيف تحقق درجة الأمان العالية لمن يؤد هذا الغرض؟ وفي ظلمات الليل الدامس والرياح الشديدة تسلل ضابط مخابرات في ذلك الوقت ويدعى «كيلاني» إلى أرض سيناء، وكان متنكرا في زي أعرابي يتاجر في المخدرات، تحدى الضابط صعوبات الصحراء حتى وصل إلى بئر المياه، وأخذ يتناول جرعات منه، وشاهده والد الطفل صالح، وكعادة العرب ضايفه في كوخه الصغير، ودار حوار بين الضابط المتنكر في زي تاجر، وعطية والد صالح انتهى بتكوين صداقة، أراد الضابط تجنيد الأب لصالح المخابرات المصرية ولكن حدث أثناء استضافة والد صالح للضابط الذي كان حريصا في معاملاته وسلوكه حتى يتعود الأب عليه أن أقنعه أنه بانتظار عودة شحنته التجارية، وفي اليوم التالي ترك الضابط مجلس الأب عطية وأخذ يتجول حول بيته يتأمل السماء حتى وصل إلى الطفل وأخذ يداعبه حتى لا يشك الأب في سلوكه، وإثناء ذلك خطر ببال ضابط المخابرات المصرية أغرب فكرة وهي تجنيد الطفل صالح بدلا من الأب وتعليمه وتلقينه دروسا في التخابر، وكيفية الحصول على المعلومات من العدو الصهيوني، وأخذ الضابط يدرس هذه الفكرة مع نفسه خاصة أنه من الصعوبة الشك في طفل، كما أن الطفل نفسه يحمل روحا وطنية وهذا ما لاحظه الضابط، الذي ظل أياما معدودة ينفرد بالطفل بحذر شديد حتى استطاع تجنيده، وعندما اطمأن إليه وإلى قدرته على استيعاب ما طلبه منه، وقدرته على تحمل المهمة الصعبة قرر الرحيل. وبعدها اجتمع مع والد الطفل على مائدة الطعام و شكره على استضافته ثم طلب الرحيل لتأخر قافلته التجارية، وعندما ذهب ليقبل الطفل اتفقا سويا على اللقاء عند صخرة بالقرب من الشاطئ. 




السر في الدجاجة 


كان اللقاء الأول عند الصخرة لقاء عاصفا فقد تأخر الطفل عن الموعد واعتقد الضابط أن جهده قد ضاع، ولكن من وقت لآخر كانت الآمال لا تفارق الضابط في الحصول على أسرار مواقع العدو، كانت الثواني تمر كأنها سنوات مملة حتى ظهر من بعيد جسد نحيف لقد كان الطفل «صالح» الذي جاء يبرر تأخيره بأنه اختار الوقت المناسب حتى لا يلمحه أحد، كان الطفل يعرف أن مهمته صعبة، ودوره خطير، وأن حياته معلقة على أستار أي خطأ يحدث، تلقى الطفل بعض التعليمات والإرشادات التي تجعله في مأمن وذهب ليترك الضابط وحيدا شارد الفكر يفكر في وسيلة تسمح «لصالح» بأن يتجول في مواقع الإسرائيليين بحرية كاملة حتى جاء اليوم التالي لموعد اللقاء مع الطفل صالح الذي كان يحمل معه بعض البيض من إنتاج الدجاج الذي يقوم بتربيته وما أن شاهد الضابط الطفل حتى صاح وجدتها انها الدجاجة التي ستمكنك من الدخول إلى مواقع العدو بدون معاناة أو شك فيك، إنها الدجاجة مفتاح السر لم يع الطفل شيئا، واندهش لصراخ الضابط الذي كان دائما هادئا، وجلسا على قبة الصخرة ليشرح له الفكرة التي ستكون الوسيلة لدخوله مواقع العدو والحصول على المعلومات بدون صعوبة أو شك في سلوكه. 



صداقات 


تركزت الفكرة في قيام «صالح» ببيع البيض داخل المواقع للجنود الإسرائيليين، وبالفعل تمت الفكرة بنجاح وبدأ الطفل يحقق صداقات داخل المواقع ومع الجنود لقد كان صديقا مهذبا وبائعا في نفس الوقت، وكان يبيع ثلاث بيضات مقابل علبة من اللحوم المحفوظة أو المربى، وداومت المخابرات المصرية على الاتصال به وتزويده بما يحتاج من البيض لزيارة أكبر قدر من المواقع حتى يمكن جمع المعلومات منها. 



وبعد شهر تقريبا بدأت مهمة الطفل في جمع المعلومات بطريقة تلقائية من خلال المشاهدة والملاحظة وبعد أشهر معدودة جذب عددا من الجنود لصداقته فكان يجمع المعلومات بطريقته البريئة من خلال الحديث معهم، كان في كل مرة يحمل مجموعة قليلة من البيض يبعها ثم يعود إلى منزله يحمل مجموعة أخرى إلى موقع آخر تعود على المكان وتعود عليه الجنود حتى أنهم كانوا يهللون فرحا حينما يظهر. 
ومع الأيام تكونت الصداقات واستطاع الطفل التجول بحرية شديدة داخل مواقع العدو بدون أن يحمل معه البيض كان يتعامل بتلقائية شديدة وبذكاء مرتفع لم تكن أبدا ملامحه تظهر هذا الذكاء، وظل يداعب الجنود، ويمرح معهم ويمارس الألعاب معهم، يستمع لما يقولون وكأنه لا يفهم شيئا وما أن يصل إلى الضابط حتى يروي له بالتفاصيل ما سمعه من الجنود، وما شاهده في المواقع بدون ملل.



معلومات قيمة 


وبعد أربعة أشهر بدأ حصاد الطفل يظهر في صورة معلومات لقد استطاع أن يقدم للمخابرات المصرية ما تعجز عنه الوسائل المتقدمة، وتكنولوجيا التجسس وقتذلك. 


فقد نجح في التعرف على الثغرات في حقول الألغام المحيطة لأربعة مواقع مهمة بها المدافع الثقيلة بالإضافة إلى مولدات الكهرباء، ووضع خزانات المياه، وبيان تفصيلي عن غرف الضباط، وأماكن نوم الجنود وأعداد الحراسة الليلية، وكل التفاصيل الدقيقة حتى الأسلاك الشائكة، وكان يستطيع الطفل رسمها، ومع تعليمات ضابط المخابرات استطاع الطفل التمييز بين أنواع الأسلحة ظل الطفل يسرد للمخابرات ما يحدث داخل المواقع من كبيرة وصغيرة وبناء على ما تجمعه المخابرات من الطفل ترسم الخطط المستقبلية لكيفية الاستفادة القصوى من الطفل مع توفير أكبر قدر من الأمان والرعاية له. 



مضايقات 


كثيرا ما كان يتعرض الطفل أثناء احتكاكه بالجنود الصهاينة للمضايقات والشتائم وأحيانا الضرب من بعضهم لكن دون شك فيه، وكان ضابط المخابرات المصرية «كيلاني» يخفف عنه الآلام، ويبث فيه روح الصبر والبطولة وكان أصدقاؤه من الجنود الإسرائيليين أيضا يخففون عنه الآلام، وينقذونه من تحت أيدى وأقدام زملائهم، وكان من أبرز أصدقاء الطفل «صالح» ضابط يهودي من أصل يمني يدعى «جعفر درويش» من مواليد جيحانه في اليمن وكان قائداً للنقطة 158 المسماة بموقع الجباسات، ظل الطفل يتحمل مشقة المهمة حتى جاء شهر سبتمبر 1973 قبل الحرب بشهر واحد. 
وبعد اختباره في عملية نفذها الطفل بدقة عالية قام ضابط المخابرات المصرية بتزويد الطفل بقطع معدنية صغيرة، وتم تدريبه على كيفية وضعها في غرف قادة المواقع التي يتردد عليها وطريقة لصقها من الوجه الممغنط في الأجزاء الحديدية المختفية كقوائم الأسرة وأسقف الدواليب الحديدية، وكانت هذه العملية مملوءة بالمخاطر والمحاذير، وكان هناك تردد من قيام الطفل بها حتى لا يتعرض للمخاطرة، ولكن الطفل رغب في القيام بهذه المهمة وذهب وترك الضابط في قلق شديد. 



قلق وحيرة 


كانت تراوده الظنون التي لا تنقطع، ظل الضابط ناظرا إلى السماء لا يستطيع الجلوس في مكان حتى قاربت الشمس على المغيب فزاد القلق والحيرة والتساؤل: 


هل تم القبض على الطفل؟


لابد أنه يذوق ألوان العذاب الآن وما العمل؟


وكيف الخلاص إذا تم اكتشاف الطفل؟


كيف يمكن تخليصه من هذا العدو الصهيوني؟


ووسط هذه التساؤلات ظهر الطفل ليغمر وجه الضابط فرحة لا يمكن تصورها. لقد عاد بكامل صحته حاملا لعلامة النصر واستطاع إنجاز أصعب عملية في حياته ليسجل التاريخ اسمه، لقد مكنت العملية الأخيرة التي قام بها الطفل باقتدار المخابرات المصرية من الاستماع من خلال هذه القطع المعدنية التي بداخلها جهاز إرسال دقيق إلى كل ما يدور داخل حجرات القيادة من أحاديث وأوامر من كيفية التعامل مع هذه المواقع أثناء العبور، كما استطاع المصريون التعامل مباشرة أثناء المعركة مع هذه المواقع بتوجيه إنذارات إليهم للاستسلام.



كل هذا ولم يكشف الضابط في زيه الإعرابي عن شخصيته للطفل وقبل الحرب بعشرين يوما وصدرت الأوامرمن المخابرات المصرية بنقل الطفل وأسرته إلى القاهرة، ولم يكن الأمر سهلا خاصة فقد نقل صالح وعائلته من الصحراء إلى القناة وتم عبورهم للقناة ومنها إلى «ميت أبو الكوم» حيث كان الرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات في استقبالهم وبعد أيام من نصر أكتوبر أدرك الطفل صالح مدى أهمية ما قام به من أعمال خارقة ساهمت في انتصارات أكتوبر ودخل صالح مبنى المخابرات المصرية فوجد الإعرابي المهرب مرتديا زيا مدنيا لتملأ الدهشة وجه الصغير، ويقوم الضابط «كيلاني» برعايته في التعليم ويدور الزمان ليجلس الطفل مكان «الرائد كيلاني» على مقعده وفي غرفته​
​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*إغتيال الدكتورة سميرة موسى*​​
*حلقة من ضمن سلسلة طويلة من الإغتيالات التى قام بها الموساد الإسرائيلي لتصفية علماء الذرة العرب، خاصة وان الدكتورة سميرة موسى توصلت إلى أبحاث هامة تؤدي إلى كسر احتكار الدول الكبرى لامتلاك السلاح النووي حيث توصلت إلى تصنيع القنبلة الذرية من معادن رخيصة يتوفر وجودها لدى كل دول العالم مهما كانت صغيرة فكان في ذلك سببا لمقتلها. وسميرة موسى من مواليد قرية سنبو الكبرى مركز زفتي ، محافظة الغربية ولدت يوم 3 مارس سنة 1917 قبل إندلاع ثورة 1919 بعامين، حفظت القرآن الكريم عند بلوغها عامها السادس و تفتح وعيها على فوران الحركة الوطنية ضد الإنجليز وكان والدها من الطبقة المتوسطة الريفية، وكان من هواة القراءة ومن المتابعين لأحداث الحركة الوطنية والمتعاطفين مع سعد زغلول، تعلمت سميرة في المدارس الأولية في قريتها، ثم انتقلت إلى القاهرة مع أسرتها حيث كان والدها يمتلك فندقا في حي الحسين، ودخلت مدرسة قصر الشوق الابتدائية، ثم مدرسة بنات الإشراف الثانوية وكانت مديرة المدرسة المربية نبوية موسى إحدى رائدات الحركة النسائية المصرية.وفي المدرسة الثانوية أظهرت سميرة موسى نبوغا خاصا في علم الرياضيات إلى درجة أنها وضعت كتابا من تأليفها في مادة الجبر وقام والدها بطبعه على نفقته الخاصة.التحقت سميرة بقسم الفيزياء بكلية العلوم وتتلمذت على يد الدكتور مصطفى مشرفة تلميذ اينشتاين، الذي تنبه لنبوغها وعبقريتها، وتخرجت في الجامعة عام 1942 وأصبحت معيدة بكلية العلوم رغم اعتراض الكثيرين على ذلك لصغر سنها إلا أن عميد الكلية على مصطفى مشرفة أصر على تعيينها، ورهن استقالته على تحقيق هذا الهدف وواصلت سميرة موسى أبحاثها وتجاربها المعملية سواء في كلية العلوم أو في معهد الراديوم وكلية الطب أو اللجان العلمية المتخصصة التي قامت بتأسيس مؤسسة الطاقة الذرية، وحصلت على الماجستير في التوصيل الحراري للغازات أما الدكتوراه فقد حصلت عليها في عامين، و كان موضوعها ( خصائص إمتصاص المواد للأشعة)، وكانت مدة بعثة الدكتوراه ثلاث سنوات، بعد ذلك قدمت الدكتورة سميرة موسى العديد من الأبحاث كما شاركت في العديد من المؤتمرات العلمية الدولية الهامة . *
*وفي عام 1952 كانت الدكتورة سميرة موسى في بعثة علمية إلى الولايات المتحدة لاستكمال أبحاثها العلمية في إحدى جامعاتها، ولم يكن يدري احد ان عيون ذئاب الموساد تترصدها وأن الأمر بإغتيالها قد صدر ولم يبقى الا التنفيذ.*
*وفي يوم 15 أغسطس 1952 كانت على موعد لزيارة أحد المفاعلات النووية الأمريكية في كاليفورنيا، وقبل الذهاب إلى المفاعل جاءها اتصال هاتفي بأن مرشدا هنديا سيكون بصحبتها في الطريق إلى المفاعل وهو طريق جبلي كثير المنحنيات وعلى ارتفاع 400 قدم وجدت سميرة موسى أمامها فجأة سيارة نقل كبيرة كانت متخفية لتصطدم بسيارتها وتسقط بقوة في عمق الوادي بينما قفز المرشد الهندي الذي أنكر المسئولون في المفاعل الأمريكي بعد ذلك أنهم أرسلوه .*
*وهكذا رحلت عالمة الذرة المصرية سميرة موسى مخلفة وراءها كما من الغموض حول وفاتها وآمالا كانت قد عقدت بها . *
*بينما أصابع الموساد ملطخة بدمائها و دماء أخوتها العلماء الذين ابوا الا أن يخدموا وطنهم و عروبتهم. *


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

الجاسوس عزام عزام يروي القصة الكاملة لاعتقاله في مصر والافراج عنه






​

اسم البرنامج: العين الثالثة-فضائية العربية
مقدم البرنامج: أحمد عبد الله
تاريخ الحلقة: السبت 3/12/2005


=======​

أحمد عبد الله: مشاهدينا الكرام أهلاً بكم في حلقة جديدة من العين الثالثة، سُجن بتهمة التجسس لصالح إسرائيل وقبل أن تنتهي مدة العقوبة أُطلق سراحه في صفقة أدهشت الكثيرين وأغضبت المصريين، هو عزام عزام الدرزي الإسرائيلي الذي سبّب سجنه جدلاً كبيراً على الساحتين المصرية والدولية، من ناحية أصرّ الإسرائيليون على أن عزام بريء، ومن ناحية أخرى أكّد المصريون أن عزام جاسوس لا محالة وللقضاء الكلمة الأخيرة، بين هذا وذاك اختفت التفاصيل، فما هي حكاية عزام؟ وهل كانت هناك صفقة؟ تعالوا نتابع معاً.
القاضي: بالنسبة لعزام أنت متهم بالاشتراك بالمساعدة مع المتهم الأول بأنك سهّلت له وجبت له الملابس التي تحوي مادة التراسل السري الحبر السري، كلامكم إيه؟
عزام عزام: سيدي القاضي أنا رجل جيت أشتغل في مصر ما تخابرت وكلمة تخابر عمري ما سمعتها، أنا بريء ما عملتش ولا حاجة، والحبر السري عمري ما سمعت عليه.
فريد الديب (محامي عزام): أنا لم أقبل هذه القضية إلا مقتنعاً بأن عزام لم يرتكب جرماً وقت ما قابلت القضية إحساسي ويقيني واستمت في الدفاع عما اعتقدت أنه هو الحق.
- هذا البني آدم اللي بيقول لك واجب عليّ أن أدافع عن هذا الخائن الإسرائيلي أو الجاسوس الإسرائيلي ومش واجب عليك مصر وقتلة بحر البقر، وقتلة عمال أبو زعبل.
- بين إسرائيل وبين حكومة مصر وجمهورية مصر هناك علاقات سلمية، هناك سلام بين مصر وإسرائيل، طبعاً سوف يدخل الحوار بين رئيس الحكومة الإسرائيلي ورئيس الجمهورية حول هذا الموضوع.
سامح عاشور (نقيب المحامين): لأ الحقيقة ما حدش ضغط علينا، لا جهات داخلية ولا جهات خارجية والقضية بالنسبة لنا كانت موقفنا فيها معلن وواضح، نحن لا نتعامل مع أي شيء إسرائيلي رسمي أو شعبي.
القاضي: حكمت المحكمة حضورياً بمعاقبة عزام متعب عزام بالأشغال الشاقة لمدة خمس عشرة سنة وألزمته المصاريف الجنائية.

الصفقة...؟

أحمد عبد الله: مشاعر مختلطة تلك التي تملكتني وأنا في طريقي للقاء عزام عزام المعروف بالجاسوس الإسرائيلي، الاختلاط في المشاعر لم يكن سببه فقط ما إذا كان عزام جاسوساً أم لا بقدر ما كانت المسماة نفسه، فالجاسوس لدى البعض بطل مغوار ولدى البعض الآخر خائن يستحق أقصى العقاب، عزام درزي مسلم إسرائيلي الهوية يقطن في قرية لمغار بالجليل التي تبعد عن القدس حوالي 160 كيلو متراً، وصلنا قبل غروب الشمس بقليل إلى منزل عزام الذي يسهل تحديده فملامحه إسرائيلية بداية ونهاية، هو أب لأربعة أولاد وله أشقاء ستة يحتل بينهم المرتبة قبل الأخيرة من حيث الصغر، تجاوز الثالثة والأربعين من العمر لكنه يقول أنه وُلد من جديد بعد الإفراج عنه.
عزام عزام: إنني مواطن صالح لدولة إسرائيل لم أرتكب أي ذنب ولم أقترف أي ذنب كي أدفع من حياتي 15 سنة داخل السجون المصرية.
أحمد عبد الله: كيف تم اعتقالك؟ وما الذي حدث بالضبط؟
عزام عزام: كنت في طريقي من وسط البلد بعدما كنت.. بعد يوم عمل شاق في مصنع النسيج، فبعد عودتي إلى الفندق البارون في مصر الجديدة وقّفت العربية باب الفندق نزلت هجموا عليّ السبعة اللي قلت لك عليهم ستة أو سبعة أنا لا أذكر بالضبط أديش، وطلبوا مني الجواز أعطيتهم الجواز حطوا لي الكلبشات على بين ما وصلت العربية قطعنا الشارع من الناحية ده للناحية الثانية غمغموا لي عينيّ وداخل العربية كان جنبي من الناحية اليمين ومن الناحية الشمال حراس اثنين، فسألت سؤال فلم يُسمح لي بالكلام، فبعدين جي واحد ومسك راسي ونزّله لحد رجليّ ما تسألش أي سؤال من أي نوع.
أحمد عبد الله: هل تعتبر أنت أن الأمن المصري أو أجهزة الاستخبارات المصرية ساذجة لهذه الدرجة أنها تعتقل عزام دون سبب؟
عزام عزام: من الممكن أن يكون لهم من وجهة نظرهم سبب اللي هو سبب سياسي وأنا اللي دفعت الثمن، يعني كانوا هم فاكرين لو رح يختطفوا إسرائيلي رح يتهموه يلبّسوا له يلفقوا له تهمة تجسس رح يكونوا أعطوا لرئيس الوزراء اللي كان أو اللي رح يكون قلمين على وجهه، فأنا حسب رأيي أنا اللي دفعت الثمن الغالي.
أحمد عبد الله: أنت أطلقت عليه خطف اختطفت؟
عزام عزام: اختطفت من دولة تطلق على نفسها دولة القانون.
أحمد عبد الله: هل أنت عزام عزام الجاسوس الإسرائيلي؟
عزام عزام: أنا عزام عزام الذي اتهمت بالتجسس لصالح إسرائيل..
أحمد عبد الله: اتهمت.
عزام عزام: هناك فرق شاسع..
أحمد عبد الله: أنت تنفي تماماً أنك كنت جاسوساً لإسرائيل.
عزام عزام: أنا اتهمت بالتجسس وحوكمت على تهمة التجسس 15 سنة وأُفرج عني أفرج عني بعد ثمان سنوات وشهر اللي هم 2950 يوم، عدت إلى دولتي عدت إلى أرض الوطن إلى إسرائيل لهذه اللحظة أقول بأنني اتهمت ولم أتجسس.
أحمد عبد الله: كيف يعني؟ كيف؟ لماذا اهتم بك ثلاث رؤساء وزراء يعني؟ نتنياهو ويهود باراك وشارون ورؤساء أجهزة أمنية، يعني كل هذا الاهتمام حتى البعض يقول أن أميركا تدخلت لعقد صفقة معينة بين مصر وإسرائيل للإفراج عنك، كيف يتم هذا دون أن تكون فعلاً جاسوساً إسرائيلياً؟
عزام عزام: لأنني وُلدت في دولة ديمقراطية، وأنا أعلم ما قيمة الإنسان في هذه الدولة، ليس فقط الجاسوس الذي تهتم به الدولة هذه نقطة، لأنني أنا في الأول وفي الآخر ولدت في دولة إسرائيل، خدمت خدمة العلم في دولة إسرائيل، أنا ضحيت بأخ في دولة إسرائيل، ولما أنا أقع في مشكلة فلازم دولة إسرائيل توقف جنبي، فليس من الممكن.. هذه هي الدولة الديمقراطية.
أحمد عبد الله: يعني كل هذه المساعي السياسية والدبلوماسية على مستوى عالٍ جداً كله بسبب أنك مواطن إسرائيلي لدولة ديمقراطية هل يصدق هذا يعني؟
عزام عزام: أنا أصدق، لأنني شعرت هذا على جلدي، لأنني مواطن دولة إسرائيل، وزيادة على ده لأنني بريء واتهمت في تهمة عارية عن الصحة بالمرة.
القاضي: المتهم الرابع اشترك بطريقيْ الاتفاق والمساعدة مع المتهمين الثلاثة الأُول في ارتكاب جريمة التخابر..
عزام عزام: الملابس التي استلمها عماد ما استلمها مني والملابس التي استلمها عماد استلمها من مصنع اسمه عين الأسد كهدية عبارة عن هدية.
أحد المتهمين: أنا بريء التهمة تم تلفيقها داخل جهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية دون أدنى علم مني وخضوعي لأقصى أنواع التعذيب.
أحمد عبد الله: نفي من هنا وإصرار من هناك، وغضب جارم اجتاح الشارع المصري آنذاك بصرف النظر، فاكتشاف جاسوس إسرائيلي أو شبكة تجسس إسرائيلية جاء في وقت ساءت فيه العلاقات المصرية الإسرائيلية بسبب ما تفعله إسرائيل في الأراضي المحتلة، مشاعر طبيعية لشعب لم يحمل في ذاكرته غير الشعور بالظلم والمرارة من ممارسات عدو يتربص به وبأمة العرب هكذا يقولون، ولكن وسط هذا الجدل كله ما هي



يتبع​
​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

الجزء الثاني​


عزام عزام: أنا بعثت مع مصري الذي كان مقيم في إسرائيل اسمه عماد عبد الحميد إسماعيل أربع باديهات حريمي اثنين سود واثنين بيض، كده قالوا لي في النيابة وتم الفحص في القاهرة بعد ثلاث أربع شهور وتم القبض على عماد، وبعد الكشف المخبري اكتشف أنها تحتوي هذه الملابس على الحبر السري، كيف تحتوي هذه الملابس؟ فأنا سألت، فإجا خبير مصري من المخابرات المصرية وفحص وهو الشاهد الوحيد ضدي، أنت واخد بالك الحكاية تكررت إزاي؟ جهة القبض وجهة التحقيق والنيابة العامة والخبير الذي فحص الهدوم كان من المخابرات المصرية، طيب إزاي يا جماعة حاجة زي كده تحصل؟ أبرأ نفسي إزاي بين الجماعات ده كلها؟ كلهم حاوطوني وكلهم ضدي.
أحمد عبد الله: طيب ممكن يكون مع عماد الدين إسماعيل نفسه ممكن يكون هو الجاسوس؟
عزام عزام: لا أعلم، لا أعلم عنه شيئاً إطلاقاً.
أحمد عبد الله: أنت عارف أنه اتهم وسجن خمس وعشرون سنة؟
عزام عزام: اتهم وسجن خمس وعشرين سنة.
أحمد عبد الله: كان معاك في الزنزانة؟ 
عزام عزام: جنبي، في الزنزانة لا.
أحمد عبد الله: تحدثتم معاً في السجن؟
عزام عزام: تحدثنا معاً في السجن.
أحمد عبد الله: هل ذكر لك أنه فعلاً كان جاسوساً؟
عزام عزام: ذكر لي بأنه بريء ولم يفعل شيئاً وكل ما قاله في الاعترافات كان تحت ضغط وتحت تعذيب.
أحمد عبد الله: 25 سنة سجن يعني وأنت الآن تم الإفراج عنك وهو يُسجن بتهمة غير صحيحة؟ يعني هل تصدق هذا؟
عزام عزام: منه لأهله، منه لأولاده.
أحمد عبد الله: يعني أنت ما كنت تشعر بأنه كان فعلاً هو جاسوس؟
عزام عزام: أنا لم يكن لديّ أي شعور ولا أي إحساس، الشعور والإحساس الوحيد الذي كنت أشعر به بأنني بريء ويجب أن أعود إلى عائلتي.
أحمد عبد الله: طيب هو عماد الدين إسماعيل كان فني برضه منسوجات ولاّ كان..؟
عزام عزام: كان يجي يتدرب عندنا هنا في إسرائيل.
أحمد عبد الله: ما أنتو كنتو تشتغلوا مع بعض؟
عزام عزام: لا.. لا ما اشتغلناش مع بعض، هنا معلومة خطأ، ما اشتغلناش مع بعض، عماد عبد الحميد إسماعيل جاء مع ال11 المصريين، 11 مصري أجو يتدربوا في إسرائيل وبعدين قرروا أنهم كانوا أجو من قبل علاء عرفة، ولما الشركة ما أقامت بين زيغي وأريي وعلاء عرفة فال11 مصريين ما عادوش.
أحمد عبد الله: أولاً حدثني عن المصنع الذي كنت تعمل فيه، ما هو هذا المصنع مصنع النسيج الذي كنت تعمل فيه؟
عزام عزام: مصنع النسيج أنا كنت أعمل في مصنع النسيج في إسرائيل اسمه تفرون للمنسوجات والإنتاج بتاع المصنع كان ملابس داخلية حريمي، اشتغلت في هذا المصنع ما يقارب 8 إلى 8.5، خلال هذه الفترة قام صاحب المصنع الذي هو زيغي رابينوفتش وأريي فولفسون رجال الأعمال صاحبين تفرون بإقامة.. قاموا باتصالات مع رجل أعمال مصري كان اسمه علاء عرفة الذي يتعامل بالمنسوجات ورجل أعمال منسوجات في مصر كبير جداً.
أحمد عبد الله: هذا كان مصنع إسرائيلي في مصر.
عزام عزام: أنا بُعثت من قبل مصنع المنسوجات الذي هو تفرون إسرائيل لأدرب العمال المصريين على تشغيل المكنات.
أحمد عبد الله: عماد عبد الحميد إسماعيل كان من ضمن..
عزام عزام: من ضمن ال11 مصري..
أحمد عبد الله: ولكن أنت ذكرت عطيته ملابس..
عزام عزام: أنا ما عطيتوش.
أحمد عبد الله: ما أنت لسّه قايل عطيته..
عزام عزام: لأ هم اتهموني بأني عطيته، هناك فرق بين اتهام وبين إني أنا أقرّيت، هم اتهموني بأني أعطيته وأنا ما أعطيتوش هو طلب مني الهدوم ده الباديهات فكانت مشرفة في المصنع اسمها تمام حشمة عمرو قلت له: أنا ما أقدرش أدي لك..
أحمد عبد الله: مشرفة في المصنع هنا في إسرائيل.
عزام عزام: تمام في عين الأسد، مصنع عين الأسد..
أحمد عبد الله: في إسرائيل.
عزام عزام: في إسرائيل هنا عين الأسد جنبنا.
أحمد عبد الله: ده المشرفة أنت قلت لها تدي..
عزام عزام: أدت له ما أدتلوش ما أعرفش.
أحمد عبد الله: ما ممكن هنا رح تكون القصة عزام، يعني ممكن تكون هذه المشرفة..
عزام عزام: وأنا أدفع ثمن.. لنفرض أن هنا فيه قصة لنفترض، وأنا أدفع ثمن غلطة حد ثاني؟ أنا ما أديتش عماد..
أحمد عبد الله: لم يكن يعلم أحد.
عزام عزام: آه لم يكن يعلم أحد..
أحمد عبد الله: أنت طلبت كل المعروف..
عزام عزام: وجابوا ضحية من الشارع لأنه إسرائيلي ويحوز جواز سفر إسرائيلي، هذه كل التهمة بتاعة عزام.
أحمد عبد الله: يعني هم لما اعتقلوا في الأول عماد عبد الحميد إسماعيل المصري الذي كان يتدرب في إسرائيل صحيح بالأطقم التي طلبها منك؟
عزام عزام: أنا لا أعلم اعتقلوه راح سلّم نفسه، ما أعرفش أي حاجة، أنا بعرف أن عماد كان في المخابرات المصرية قبلي بـ15-16 يوم..
أحمد عبد الله: يعني اعتقل عماد عبد الحميد قبل ما يعتقلوك؟
عزام عزام: أيوا..
أحمد عبد الله: معنى كده أنه هو اعترف عليك؟
عزام عزام: فيه هنا برضه فيه حاجة برضه مش عارفها حضرتك بأنها كانت القصة في البداية عماد عبد الحميد إسماعيل وزهرة جرييس إسرائيلية من قرية أجيش وكانت هناك منى شواهنة من سخنين هم اللي كانوا متهمين، ماشي؟ أنا عُلمت من السجن خلال فترة الحبس مع عماد بأن هناك وقعت قصة حب بين زهرة وعماد، فلم أكن أعلم بهذه القصة.
أحمد عبد الله: زهرة اللي هي اليهودية الإسرائيلية؟
عزام عزام: لأ المسيحية الإسرائيلية.
أحمد عبد الله: زهرة المسيحية، ومنى؟
عزام عزام: منى مسلمة إسرائيلية.
أحمد عبد الله: فيه.. 
عزام عزام: يا ابن الحلال أنا رح قولك القصة كلها حقيقية، هم تحاكموا وأخذوا حكم غيابي كل وحدة 25 سنة، فالبداية كانت مطلوبة زهرة جرييس المتهمة نمرة اثنين، ومنى شواهنة المتهمة نمرة ثلاثة، وأنا نمرة أربعة، فلما جربوا يجيبوا زهرة على مصر في الفترة ده أنا كنت أشتغل في..، فجابوا خط التلفون سحبوه المخابرات المصرية من بيت عماد على المخابرات وقعد يكلمها ويطمّنها وتعالي ورح نتجوز ولا يهمك ورح يحصل خير، وأربع مكالمات هاتفية، ده الكلام كله عن لسان عماد عبد الحميد إسماعيل داخل السجن..
أحمد عبد الله: ذكره لك هو داخل السجن حكا لك.
عزام عزام: هو حكا لي الحكاية وإزاي حققوا معاه وإزاي قالوا له قول وأنت رح تروح على البيت، وما لكش دعوة وإحنا رح ندخل الإسرائيليين على السجن، وأنت ما لكش دعوة وأنت ابننا وأنت حبيبنا، فجرّب يجيب رجل مين؟ رجل زهرة على مصر، على أساس أنه يبقى طرف إسرائيلي وطرف مصري، فزهرة ما جاتش..
أحمد عبد الله: عماد ما كان يعمل لحساب المخابرات المصرية؟
عزام عزام: لا أعلم.
أحمد عبد الله: هو ذكر في السجن قال لك إيه؟
عزام عزام: هو قال لي أنه.. هو قاله لي.. الذي قاله هو للمخابرات أنه تعالوا احموني من زهرة، ده أنا شاكك فيها، هي بتاعة مخابرات إسرائيلية وحاجات من ده، فإنه هو راح بلّغ عن زهرة، هو ده الذي قاله، ولكن ده حكاية ملفقة وما فيش لها رجلين تمشي..
أحمد عبد الله: أنت بتعرف زهرة يعني؟
عزام عزام: أنا زهرة عرفتها اشتغلت معاي..
أحمد عبد الله: وبتعرف أنها لا تعمل لجهاز الموساد.
عزام عزام: لا.. لا.. أنا أعرفها مواطنة عادية اشتغلت معاي حوالي الخمس سنين في المصنع.
أحمد عبد الله: ربما تكون أنت وقعت جزء من شبكة يعني لو أنت تنفي عن نفسك صفة الجاسوس..
عزام عزام: أنا أنفي بأن هناك أي شبكة، أنفي ولا أصدق بأن هناك أي شبكة وأي صلة لا لزهرة ولا لمنى ولا لعزام ولا لأي حد في الحكاية ده، وكلها كانت حكاية انتقام..
أحمد عبد الله: لماذا برضه عزام عزام؟
عزام عزام: أيوااا... لأ مش لماذا عزام، لماذا تفرون، وليس لماذا عزام، التقوا أريي فولفسون الإسرائيلي وعلاء عرفة في المطار المصري طبعاً الرواية ده عرفتها بعدما روّحت..
أحمد عبد الله: عرفتها من مين؟
عزام عزام: من أريي، من أريي فولفسون هنا وأنا هنا في البيت ده، أريي وزيغي هم صاحبين شركة تفرون الإسرائيلية، واللي راحوا قاموا شركة تفرون..
أحمد عبد الله: مضبوط هو شريك رئيسي..
عزام عزام: أحد الشركاء.. أيوا شريك رئيسي.
أحمد عبد الله: هو قال لك هذه القصة تماماً كما حدثت.
عزام عزام: كما حدثت.
أحمد عبد الله: إنما فُضت الشراكة بينهما وبين رجل الأعمال المصري؟ أنت تعتقد أن هذا رجل الأعمال المصري انتقاماً..
عزام عزام: من الإسرائيليين أريي وزيغي فـ.. رح كمّل لك الرواية بس لما التقوا في المطار المصري فمدّ إيده أريي رح يسلم على أحمد يقول له: إزايك يا أستاذ أحمد؟ فسلّم عليه كده يعني بالعافية يا دوب إيده لمست إيد الثاني، فقال له: رح نلتقي يا أريي، رح نبقى نلتقي يا أريي، فأريي لم يفهم هذه الرواية أو هذا.. بأنها نوع من التهديد، فنلتقي هو ده اللي صار، فهم أنا عايز أقول حاجة هنا في الموضوع ده لم يكن المقصود عزام عزام بحد ذاته، كان مقصوداً أي طرف إسرائيلي يعمل بشركة تفرون لكي لا ينجحوا في إقامة المصنع مع سمير سامر رياض.
أحمد عبد الله: ربما أحد من أقاربك كان جاسوس وربما تم التلاعب معه..
عزام عزام [يضحك]: أخي العزيز هذه روايات بعيدة عن الخيال، بعيدة عن الواقع، ده خيالية وبعيدة عن الواقع، مش ممكن بني آدم يعمل عملة ومش عارف بيها، مش ممكن، مش ممكن، حتى ولو بعثوه يشتري 2 كيلو قوطة، رح يعرف أنه رايح يشتري 2 كيلو قوطة بس ممكن يغلوا عليه الثمن ينقصوا عليه الثمن، ولكن بني آدم يتجسس ومش عارف أنه يتجسس، على فكرة أنا في هنا حاجة عايز أقولها لك أنا قلت في النيابة العامة لهشام بدوي لو أنا جاسوس رح قول لك أنا جاسوس ورح اطلع على برج القاهرة الذي هو في الجيزة، ورح أرفع بأعلى صوتي وأقول أنا جاسوس اعدموني.
[فاصل إعلاني]


يتبع​
​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

الإفراج عن عزام كان مفاجأة للكثيرين داخل مصر وخارجها

أحمد عبد الله: في الخامس من ديسمبر عام 2004 أطلق سراح عزام بعد قضائه حوالي ثماني سنوات في السجن وهي نصف مدة العقوبة، جاء الإفراج عن عزام مفاجأة للكثيرين داخل مصر وخارجها فقد رفضت السلطات المصرية مراراً وتكراراً طلب الحكومات الإسرائيلية المتعاقبة والوساطات الأميركية والدولية الإفراج عنه، وبعد أن أكدت مصر على أن القضاء وحده هو الحكم الأوحد.
حسني مبارك: عزام عزام في أيدي القضاء، ولا نستطيع أن نتدخل في القضاء حتى يكون واضحاً هذا.
- بشكر كل اللي ساهموا وساعدوا أنها تبقى الفرحة على وجوه الناس ده كلها.
أحمد عبد الله: وما أدهش الكثيرين أيضاً هو تلك الصفقة التي لم يكن يتوقعها أحد، ستة طلاب مصريين ضلوا طريقهم أو بالأحرى عبروا الحدود إلى إسرائيل عن طريق الخطأ كما تردد في معظم وسائل الإعلام المصرية بينما ذكرت بعض المصادر الإسرائيلية رواية أخرى وتظل التفاصيل الحقيقية رهن التكهنات في صفقة انتقدها الكثيرون في العالم العربي، كيف؟ ولماذا؟ رغم أحاديث من هنا وهناك عن صفقة أكبر وأهم وسؤال ملح عن هوية ودوافع الطلاب الستة، أسئلة كثيرة وروايات متناثرة وفرضية امتلأت بها صفحات الصحف العربية والدولية ما بين قائل بأن القصة كلها ما هي إلا عمل استخباراتي أمني من أجل تحسين العلاقات المتردية بين مصر وإسرائيل في أواخر التسعينات، وبين آخر يؤكد على أن الصفقة ما هي إلا ثمن تدفعه مصر إرضاءً لأميركا في ظل ظروف سياسية غاية في الحساسية، في الحادي عشر من أكتوبر تقدمنا بطلب لمكتب النائب العام المصري من أجل إجراء مقابلة معنا أو تفويض شخص من طرفه للتعليق على اتهامات عزام عزام ضد القضاء المصري، ولكن وبعد حوالي شهرين اعتذر النائب العام نظراً لانشغاله، وفي شهر أكتوبر أيضاً تكرر الموقف نفسه مع وزارة الخارجية المصرية ولم نتمكن من لقاء أحد للتعليق على ما عُرف بصفقة عزام عزام، لكن ورغم رغبة البعض في طيّ ملف عزام والطلاب الستة إلى الأبد لا يزال محامي عزام المصري فريد الديب الذي تعرض لانتقادات حادة بسبب دفاعه عن عزام عزام، لا يزال يصرّ على أن الحكم الذي صدر في أغسطس عام 1997 هو حكم سياسي وليس جنائياً.
فريد الديب (محامي عزام): ما زلت عند رأيي أن الحكم وإن كان مع الاحترام الكامل له ولهيئة المحكمة التي أصدرته رأيي أنه حكم خاطئ، ولكن للأسف الشديد الحكم لأنه كان طوارئ من محكمة الطوارئ يعني أمن دولة عليا طوارئ لم يكن يجوز الطعن فيه أمام محكمة النقض، وبالتالي فما فيش غير الدرجة ده بس، وأنا أوضحت في مذكرة دفاعي أن هناك عوامل سياسية كثيرة أدت إلى خلق هذه القضية في هذا التوقيت بالذات.
سامح عاشور (نقيب المحامين): الإدانة ثابتة في حقه بدليل أنه حُكم عليه، العقوبة تقدير العقوبة بحدها الأقصى أو بحدها الأدنى يدخل في تقدير المحكمة بملابسات بظروف، إنما بالتأكيد فيه إدانة في المسألة ما فيها شك، وإحنا يسيئنا الإفراج عنه ولو قبلها بأربعة وعشرين ساعة بغض النظر عن الموقف والاستفادة من الإفراج عنه بالإفراج عن الطلاب المصريين أو المواطنين المصريين، لأنه موقف المواطنين المصريين مختلف، الحقيقة لأنها هي عملية بلطجة إسرائيلية جرت في أنهم هم قبضوا على عدد من المصريين على الحدود والحدود متداخلة ومتشابهة والصحراء واحدة والأرض واحدة، بالإضافة إلى أن رفح وغزة ليست أرض إسرائيلية حتى بإقرارهم هم فقُبض عليهم بشكل يوحي أن هناك نية مبيتة لاستغلالهم بأغراض سياسية.
أسعد الأسعد (مستشار رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي الأسبق نتنياهو): إطلاق سراح عزام عزام لم تكن صفقة ولكن المدة أو نصف المدة التي انسجنها في مصر هذا عادة حسب العرف المصري أو القانون المصري بعدما تمرّ نصف المدة عادة رئيس الجمهورية يخرج الناس من السجن، وهذا سمعته قبل سنتين مما طلع عزام من السجن من وزير الخارجية المصري الحالي أحمد أبو الغيط، كان سفير مصر في الأمم المتحدة وكان لي لقاء معه سألني في هذاك الوقت: أديش عزام صار له في السجن؟ قلت له: ست سنين ونصف سبع سنين، أعطاني خبر أنه عادة بعدما تمرّ نصف المدة رئيس الجمهورية ما يسمى ينظف السجون من الموجودين هناك.
سامح عاشور (نقيب المحامين): ليس لدينا أي معلومات عن وجود شكل رسمي لصفقة، لكن الذي أمامنا إفراج عن عزام عزام قبل معاده غير راضي عنه، إذا كانت هناك صفقة فأنا غير راضي، أنا راضي عن رجوع المصريين بالتأكيد، لكن غير راضي عن تسليم عزام عزام.
داني ياتوم (رئيس الموساد 1994- 1997): عدة مرات سافرت إلى مصر ضمن مهامي المختلفة والتقيت الرئيس مبارك وأوضحت له أنه ليس لعزام عزام صلة بالموساد أو بأي جهاز استخبارات آخر، وأنه لم يعمل باسم الدولة ولا علاقة له بالتجسس، الرئيس مبارك وعد بأن يدرس الموضوع ويرى إمكانية اختصار مدة السجن، من وجهة نظري كان بإمكان المصريين إطلاق سراحه قبل هذا الوقت بكثير.
أسعد الأسعد (مستشار رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي الأسبق نتنياهو): كان لي حديث مع رئيس المخابرات الإسرائيلي داني ياتوم في هذا الوقت الذي قال رئيس المخابرات المصري أنه فيه حلف شرف أو حديث بين رؤساء المخابرات أنه قال له: أنا على ذمتي أن عزام مش جاسوس ومش إحنا بعثناه، ولهذا حكومة إسرائيل بالنسبة لعزام عملت المستحيل تروحه بسبب الضجة الإعلامية التي قامت في هذاك الوقت مشان عزام، والعلاقات الخاصة الموجودة بين إسرائيل وبين مصر وحكومات إسرائيل المتتالية مع جمهورية مصر، كنت مستشار لنتنياهو وبعدما تركت الكنيست وفي هذه الفترة انسجن عزام في نوفمبر 1997، طبعاً أنا ذهبت لمصر وللقاهرة أن أتكلم مع محامين كان لي حديث مع مستشار رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور أسامة الباز وعالجت قضية عزام من بدايتها وعرفت تفاصيل المحكمة والقضاء وحكم عزام وإلى آخره، طبيعي حاولت كل الفترة بعدما انسجن عزام وبعدما سمعت من المحامي تبع عزام أن عزام كان بريء وحُكم عليه بسبب الأوضاع السياسية بين إسرائيل والفلسطينيين ومصر.
أسامة سرايا (رئيس تحرير جريدة الأهرام): هو ثبت أنه يتبادل معلومات مع عدد من المصانع خاصة المعلومات الاقتصادية، ممكن في ذلك الوقت تكون في ذلك الوقت معلومات تشكل جريمة جاسوسية ممكن في مرحلة أخرى هي تشكل جريمة جاسوسية، وسعادتك هو فعلاً عزام أدين بالمحكمة وكان واضح أنه ينقل معلومات ويتعاون ويشتغل في مصر لصالح عدد من مصانع النسيج وينقل لهم المعلومات في هذا الإطار.
داني ياتوم (رئيس الموساد 1994- 1997): أكثر من هذا أنا كنت شاهداً على عشرات المحادثات لباراك وبيريز ونتنياهو مع زعماء العالم وعلى رأسهم الرئيس الأميركي كلينتون، وقالوا له: إن عزام ليس جاسوساً فدولة إسرائيل لن تخاطر بالكذب على كلينتون، وقالوا له: اذهب واسدِ لنا معروفاً لدى الرئيس مبارك، وحاول أن تطلق سراح هذا المسكين فهو مسجون رغم أنه لم يفعل شيئاً.
فريد الديب (محامي عزام): أنا رأيي طبعاً غير رأي كده خاصة، الحقيقة غير كده السبب في هذه المطالبات المتكررة من الحكومات المتعاقبة للأحزاب الإسرائيلية المختلفة سببها أن عزام عزام درزي وطائفة الدروز في إسرائيل كما هي في كثير من البلدان طائفة قوية لها نفوذها ويُحسب لها حساب سواء في الانتخابات أو في غير الانتخابات.
أسامة سرايا (رئيس تحرير جريدة الأهرام): لم يكن عزام عزام جاسوسي وأنه بطل قومي استقبل في إسرائيل واستقبله أرئيل شارون من لحظة وصوله، أليس هذا دليل على أن المحاكم المصرية عندما حاكمت عزام على أنه جاسوس؟ ألا تقول أن إصرار إسرائيل ووزراء إسرائيل المتعاقبون على زيارة عزام في السجون المصرية أليست إشارة على أنه جاسوس؟ أليست البطولة التي أشار لها عزام على أنها جاسوس؟ أليست الطريقة التي تم بها الإفراج عن عزام في صفقة سياسية كبيرة التي تشير إلى أن عزام كان صيداً ثميناً للمخابرات المصرية أنه جاسوس؟ أنا لا يخالجني الشك لحظة إلى أن أجهزة الأمن المصرية عندما قبضت على عزام كان جاسوساً وعندما أدانته المحاكم المصرية كان جاسوساً.

أحمد عبد الله: الفريق مجدي عمر مساعد رئيس الاستخبارات المصرية الأسبق يرى أن موضوع عزام هو موضوع سياسي بداية ونهاية وأن إسرائيل افتعلت الموقف كله من أجل استعادة الانتماء القوي للطائفة الدرزية.
الفريق مجدي عمر (مساعد رئيس الاستخبارات المصرية الأسبق): ما تنساش برضه أنه درزي والدولة مهتمة جداً بأنها تخلي الأقلية الدرزية مربوطة بها لدرجة مثلاً أن سلاح الحدود معظمه دروز كله دروز، والدروز بقى قيمتهم أنهم يتكلمون عربي وأنهم محسوبين على الإسلام، وببساطة كده وأنا اشتغلت ميداني يعني أنا ما جانيش حد بالمنظر ده، ما أتعبش وقتي ما أضيعش وقتي معاه، أنشطة المخابرات هي أربعة أساساً: جمع المعلومات، تحليل المعلومات، العمل السري، المخابرات المضادة، ده من ناحية النوعية هي الأربع مجالات أو ميادين رئيسية بتاعة أي أجهزة مخابرات في أي دولة الأربعة دول.
أحمد عبد الله: ما هو في حالة حرب في حالة سلم لا بد..
الفريق مجدي عمر (مساعد رئيس الاستخبارات المصرية الأسبق): مستمرة..
أحمد عبد الله: مستمرة.
الفريق مجدي عمر (مساعد رئيس الاستخبارات المصرية الأسبق): وبالنسبة للعدو والصديق على السواء..
أحمد عبد الله: العدو والصديق.
الفريق مجدي عمر (مساعد رئيس الاستخبارات المصرية الأسبق): والصديق لأنه.. طبعاً.
أحمد عبد الله: طيب معنى ذلك أنه بين مصر وإسرائيل حتى الآن هناك برضه عملاء.
الفريق مجدي عمر (مساعد رئيس الاستخبارات المصرية الأسبق): بالتأكيد طبعاً بالتأكيد.
أحمد عبد الله: بصرف النظر عن السبب الحقيقي وراء الاهتمام بعزام وما إذا كان عزام جاسوساً أم جزءاً من شبكة جواسيس، فهل لا تزال إسرائيل المعروفة بزرعها جواسيس حتى داخل الدول الصديقة بما فيها أميركا؟ هل لا تزال تعتبر نفسها في حالة حرب مع مصر؟ وهل لو صحت قصة عزام وعماد ومنى وزهرة هل انتهكت بذلك اتفاقات السلام مع مصر؟ أسئلة وجّهناها إلى داني ياتوم الرئيس السابق لجهاز الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية المعروف بالموساد.
داني ياتوم (رئيس الموساد): حتى في العصر الحديث لا يزال استعمال العملاء الجواسيس وهذا ما يسمى بالاستخبارات البشرية، فهناك أهمية ووزن كبيران لهذا، ويسمى اليومينج بلغة المهنة، وليس هناك أي جهاز استخبارات لا يستعمل اليومينج لأنه في بعض الأحيان يستعمل للحصول على جزء صغير من التفاصيل يتم عبر تفعيل عميل أحياناً إسرائيلي، وأحياناً أخرى محلي يسمى بالمتعاون، عندما يكون هناك خطر على حياة الجاسوس أو العميل فمن شبه المؤكد أن الدولة ستخرج عن صمتها وتعترف وتبذل كل الجهود لمساعدته، عندما تم القبض على عملائنا في الأردن الذين كان هدفهم اغتيال خالد مشعل والذين أرسلتهم بنفسي عندما كنت رئيساً للموساد قمت مباشرة بالعمل على جميع الأصعدة وجنّدت كل من استطعت تجنيده لكي أنقذهم، وفعلاً عاد آخر واحد فيهما إلى إسرائيل بعد اثني عشر يوماً، وكان بإمكاني تجاهل الموقف والقول بأنهما ليسا من رجالي، وكان من الممكن أن يبقيا في السجن، لكن من وجهة نظري عندما يتيح لك الوضع الخيار بين أفضلية العميل أم أفضلية الدولة فالدولة مع العميل، لا أستطيع أن أقول بأن لدى إسرائيل بالفعل أجهزة أمن واستخبارات قوية جداً، وصحيح أن الموساد يُذكر في عناوين الأخبار عندما تكون هناك أخطاء، ولكن كلنا يستطيع أن يفهم أنه من بين هذه الأخطاء هناك العشرات ومئات الآلاف من العمليات الناجحة حتى يومنا هذا، وحقيقة الأمر أن أحداً لم يسمع عنها، إنما يدل ذلك على أنها بدأت وانتهت بنجاح لأنه لو انتهت بالفشل فكان العالم كله سيسمع بها كما حدث معنا عدة مرات.
أحمد عبد الله: إذا كانت الدولة تخرج عن صمتها في حال اكتشاف عميلها كما ذكر رئيس الموساد السابق، فلماذا إذاً لا يكون عزام جاسوساً؟ لكن عزام ينفي ويصرّ على النفي بأنه لم يكن جاسوساً.
مخاطباً عزام عزام: يعني إسرائيل معروفة بزرع جواسيس في أماكن كثيرة من العالم..
عزام عزام: والمصريين لا..
أحمد عبد الله: والمصريين زرعوا جواسيس..
عزام عزام: لحظة واحدة هل سمعت بكارين إي، سفينة كارين إي، ما كان بها سفينة كارين إي؟ 
أحمد عبد الله: ما كان بها كارين إي؟ احكي لي.
عزام عزام: بطاطس وطماطم؟ كان فيها ذخيرة مهربة، ماشي؟ وقُبض على ثمانية من طاقم السفينة ده مصريين، كانوا يعملوا إي المصريين الثمانية دول؟ كانوا يلعبوا شيش بيش على السفينة ولاّ كانوا عارفين أنه فيه باطن السفينة ذخيرة مهربة، مهربة لمين؟ ما ليش دعوة؟
أحمد عبد الله: معروف..
عزام عزام: وأفرج عنهم ولم يحاكموا وأفرجت عنهم إسرائيل، ولاّ هم دايماً أبرياء وإحنا أولاد الل.. الزي ما بيقولوا المصريين، إحنا المتهمين إحنا اللي منعمل الحاجة الوحشة، وهمّ كمان، والستة المصريين اللي دخلوا من غار حريف..
أحمد عبد الله: ستة طلاب.
عزام عزام: الستة المخربين أي طلاب؟ أو درسوا بجامعة تخريب.. كده مش ممكن يكونوا طلاب وداخلين يخربوا في إسرائيل ويسرقوا ويخطفوا جنود ويقتلوا بني آدمين ويخطفوا جنود..
أحمد عبد الله: وأنت تأكدت من كده؟
عزام عزام: أنا زي ما المصريين يصدقوا النيابة المصرية أنا بصدق الإسرائيليين، وبختم لهم وأنا مغمض.
أحمد عبد الله: طيب أنت كان عندك أي معلومات عن هذه الصفقة؟ أي تفاصيل؟
عزام عزام: أي صفقة؟
أحمد عبد الله: الصفقة الأخيرة التي تم الإفراج عنك بسببها؟
عزام عزام: في الفترة الأخيرة كان لديّ راديو ترانزستور وكنت أقرأ الصحف المصرية ولم يُسمح لي بالعبرية.
أحمد عبد الله: كنت تسمع ما يدور في العالم من خلال..
عزام عزام: من خلال الراديو، سأقص عليك قصة كمان العالم العربي لسّه ما سمعاش بأنني كنت أسمع بهذا الراديو بعد أن صُرّح لي براديو ترانزستور إي إم موجة واحدة مش موجتين يعني إف إم ممنوع، وأنا بقيت جرّبت أعمل أي حاجة هنا عيّرته وبقيت أسمع صوت إسرائيل.
أحمد عبد الله: ولم يلحظ أحد من ضباط الأمن؟
عزام عزام: فأنا لم أعطيهم الفرصة لأنهم لو علموا كنت خفت بأن يصادروا لي هذا الراديو لأنه كان عالمي الخارجي هو الراديو..
أحمد عبد الله: هذا الراديو يعني غير عادي.
عزام عزام: لا.. مصري، مصري، من مصر، ده من داخل مصر، اشتراه القنصل من داخل مصر..
أحمد عبد الله: هذا القنصل إسرائيلي.
عزام عزام: القنصل إسرائيلي، وراح معاه ضابط مصري، لما صُرّح لي براديو طلبت طلب، صُرّح لي بعد ثلاث سنوات أنت فاكر من أول يوم كان معي راديو ترانزستور؟ أنت لو تعرف كنت عايش إزاي داخل الزنزانة بعدين رح يقولوا كان جاسوس ولاّ ما كانش جاسوس، بعد ثلاث سنوات صُرّح لي، قالوا لي: قدم طلب فقدمت طلب، الطلب راح للمأمور الذي هو مدير السجن ورفعه لإدارة مصلحة السجون، ولما بعرفش وصل فين بعرفش وصل فين بعدين، أنا كنت خايف مرة من كثر ما يقولوا لي رفعناه رفعناه للأعلى كان ليوصل لعند ربنا عشان يجيبوا لي تصريح، فأجا لي تصريح فأجا القنصل قال له: مبروك أجا تصريح لعزام براديو ترانزستور، ولكن مسموح له بس بإي إم موجة واحدة، قال له: طيب أنا ببعث السواق يجيب، قال له: لا.. لا رح يطلع معاك الباشا نبعث معك باشا، بعثه معه ضابط راح اشترى راديو وأدهوا لي، فجيت أنا ألعب بيه فلحظي الحلو جبت صوت إسرائيل فمن خلال الراديو بقيت أنا أسمع صوت إسرائيل.
أحمد عبد الله: يعني أنت ده الوقت خمس سنوات داخل السجن تسمع صوت إسرائيل من غير الأمن المصري ما يعرف عنك شيء، خمس سنوات، ولم يلحظ أي أحد أنك كنت تسمع..
عزام عزام: لأنني كنت أخرج من الزنزانة ساعتين باليوم، وكنت داخل الزنزانة ما عنديش ولا حاجة أعملها يا أقرأ جرايد يا أسمع راديو، فلما أعرف أنهم رح يفتحوا لي في الساعة المعينة ده كانوا يفتحوا عليّ الساعة تسعة الصبح، أنا ألعب في الإشارات في المؤشر وأبدله ما حدش.. ولما كنت أسمع كنت أسمع بالوشويش.
أحمد عبد الله: أنت أكيد عندك خبرة في الراديو.
عزام عزام: جاسوس مش كده؟
أحمد عبد الله: آه.
عزام عزام: أكيد رح يقولوا كده.
أحمد عبد الله: فعرفت أخبار الصفقة وعرفت كل شيء قبل ما تحصل.
عزام عزام: لحظة، قالوا: تم القبض على ست طلبة جامعيين اجتازوا الحدود المصرية الإسرائيلية ودخلوا وقبض عليهم، فأنا طبعاً كانوا يجوا لي زيارات، سامي أخوي ومراتي وأخواتي، فقلت لهم: سمعتو على حكاية زي ده، قال: إحنا سمعنا وإحنا نجرب نعمل أي حاجة يربطوا دول في ده، فبقينا فأسمع أخبار دايماً من السفارة ومن أخواتي ومن العيلة أنه هل رح يربطوا الإفراج عن المصريين في الإفراج عني، فالحمد لله في الآخر تمت.
أحمد عبد الله: طيب أنت تصنف نفسك عربي مسلم، مسلم يهودي، يهودي إسرائيلي؟
عزام عزام: أنا أصنف نفسي لغتي الأم عربي، من عرب 1948، الديانة درزية، ومقيم في دولة إسرائيل، وأحوز على جواز السفارة الإسرائيلي.
أحمد عبد الله: أنت عندما خرجت على فكرة من السجن في لحظة الإفراج كان تبادل ما سُمي بتبادل الصفقة بينك وبين المصريين ذكرت قلت: أنا ولدت من جديد، وحبي شديد وجم لإسرائيل وشارون، يعني هذه مشاعر كانت حقيقية؟
عزام عزام: أنا لم أخترع هذه المشاعر، مشاعر لا يخترعون، المشاعر التي أنت تعيش جواك فهذه كانت عايشة معي طوال حياتي، هذه دورية، على فكرة سيدي العزيز أستاذ أحمد أنا عشت في إسرائيل وتعلمت في إسرائيل وخدمت خدمة العلم في إسرائيل وأولادي رح يخدموا كلنا رح نخدم ده دولتنا، ما لناش مكان ثاني.
أحمد عبد الله: وفرحان بكده أنت.
عزام عزام: ليه لأ؟ ليه لأ؟ زي ما الأميركاني فرحان أنه أميركان، وزي المصري فرحان أنه مصري، وزي ما الأردني فرحان أنه أردني، فليش أنا ما أفرحش إني أنا إسرائيلي؟
أحمد عبد الله: يعني الناس بيأخدوا عليك بيقولوا لك: أنت عربي لو عربي ليه يعني بتكون إسرائيلي؟ وإسرائيل تظلم العرب وتحتل أراضيهم وتقتل أبناءها، هذا ما يدور في الشارع العربي.
عزام عزام: وأكم عربي هاجروا لأميركا وده الوقت أميركا محتلة، هل نفس الكراهية؟ سؤال، بقى أميركي.
أحمد عبد الله: يعني في ظل ما يدور الآن على الساحة السياسية البعض يأخذ موقفاً من الدروز أو الموالين لإسرائيل، أنت فاهمني؟ بيتاخذوا موقف كده معادي شوية عشان يمكن ربما لحظة الإفراج عنك كان فيه لحظات غضب وأنك أنت جاسوس والدرزي إزاي يكون درزي وعربي وموالي لإسرائيل؟ أنت أكيد بتسمع هذا الكلام.
عزام عزام: موالي لمين؟ موالي لمين؟
أحمد عبد الله: لإسرائيل.
عزام عزام: لأ أنا عايز أقول لك: إن لم أكن موالي لإسرائيل لمن أكون موالي؟ لأي دولة؟
أحمد عبد الله: المفروض تكون مساند للقضية العربية.
عزام عزام: هذه قضية سياسية لا تتبعني ولا تخصني ولا أستطيع أن أعمل بها شيئاً، أنا فرد واحد من ملايين الناس، وماذا يعملون الملايين العرب لمساندة القضية الفلسطينية؟ ماذا يعمل عزام ومئات العزام؟ ماذا يعملون؟ ماذا يستطيعون أن يعملوا؟ مرة أخرى أنا إسرائيلي ولدت هنا وأنا مخلص لهذه الدولة وأحب هذه الدولة، ولا أنكر بأنني إسرائيلي ودرزي، فهذا أنا مفتخر جداً زي ما كل بني آدم مفتخر في ديانته في هويته في كل حاجة في بلده في وطنه.

أحمد عبد الله: تدين بالشكر بالخصوص لشارون اللي هو في الشارع العربي كثير من الناس يكرهوه، يفتكروا أنه هو محرض ضد العرب والفلسطينيين بالتحديد..
عزام عزام: يكرهوه ليه.. ما هو يزور رؤساء عرب كثار، يكرهوه ليه؟ ما هو يقعد مع رؤساء عرب كثار! ليه يكرهوه؟
أحمد عبد الله: أنت كثير فخور بشارون كرئيس وزراء إسرائيل؟
عزام عزام: أنا فخور أول حاجة بالدولة وبشعبها في البداية، لأنه من أوصل شارون إلى هذه المرتبة هو الشعب، عندنا الرئيس ما بيقعدش مدى الحياة، ماشي؟ وعشان كده الاهتمام تبع رئاسة إسرائيل من يكن في الحكم إن كان شارون أو أي واحد منهم فيهتم بالمواطن الإسرائيلي لأنه هذا هو المواطن البسيط الذي يستطيع أن يضعه في هذه المكانة السياسية.
أحمد عبد الله: لو خُيرت أن تكون عربياً أو تحمل هوية عربية.
عزام عزام: لا قدر الله، لا قدر الله، بعدما رأيته بأم عيني لا قدر الله.
أحمد عبد الله: أي دولة.
عزام عزام: أعوذ بالله، أعوذ بالله، أي دولة كانت عربية أنا مسامح مش عايز.
أحمد عبد الله: لا تريد.
عزام عزام: أنا هنا مبسوط الحمد لله رب العالمين، لا أريد أن أبدل وطني بأي وطن آخر وليس أوروبي حتى.
أحمد عبد الله: إسرائيل.
هكذا كانت حكاية عزام، عموماً فإن الافتخار بالهوية شعور فردي ولكل شخص الحق بالافتخار بما يرغب وبما يشاء من دون الإساءة إلى أحد، مشاهدينا الكرام شكراً وإلى اللقاء في حلقة جديدة من العين الثالثة.



النهــــــــــــــــــاية ​


​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

*هو عن الجاسوس المصري الجنسية (محمد عبد العليم نافع)، من المحتمل أن
يكون بعضكم قد سمع عن هذا الجاسوس على الرغم من أنه*
*كان من أحد أهم الجواسيس وأكثرهم حساسية لأن على الرغم من أنه تم القبض
عليه في النهاية إلا أنه كان قد نجح في خلال فترة عمله في *
*تسريب معلومات مهمة جدا للمخابرات الإسرائيلية عن كل من مطار دمشق
ومنشآته بسوريا ومطار أنشاص المصري إلا أنه سقط في النهاية *
*في قضية من أكبر القضايا والتي عرفت فيما بعد "بتخابر مركز روما"
...سقط على يد مواطن مصري مثله تماما*


*الأسم: محمد سامي عبد العليم نافع*
*الجنسية: مصري من مواليد عام 1922*
*الإقامة: أحد أحياء مصر الجديدة*
*الوظيفة: جاسوس لصالح المخابرات الإسرائيلية
*

*مرحلة الرصد:*​

*تبدأ قصته مع المخابرات الإسرائيلية في عام 1956 حينما سافر إلى ليبيا 
للبحث عن عمل مثل معظم المصريين آنذاك، وفي أحد الأيام وهو جالس على
أحد مقاهي طرابلس تعرف عليه 

**أحد الأشخاص وقدم نفسه إليه بأسم سليم من لبنان ومن خلال الحديث فهم سليم 
أن سامي يبحث عن عمل فوعده بأن يلحقه بعمل في ميناء جنوة بإيطاليا....
**وبعد بضعة أيام سافرا معاً إلى روما، وطلب سليم من سامي أن ينتظر في 
الفندق الذي نزلا به حيث يحضر إليه شخص بعد 24 ساعة لكي يعمل على 
تشغيله وأعطاه مبلغ 10 آلاف ليرة 
إيطالية لسد نفقات إقامته في الفندق ومصاريفه......*​

*وما لا يخفى على أحد أن سليم هذا لم يكن غير أحد عملاء المخابرات
الإسرائيلية في الخارج والمكلفين باصطياد المصريين وتقديمهم للمخابرات 
الإسرائيلية لتجنيدهم ويعرف باسم 
(Spotter).*​

*وفي الموعد المحدد تماما حضر إلى سامي في الفندق شخص يتحدث اللغة 
العربية وقدم إليه نفسه بإسم (عصام) وقال له أنه سيبذل كل ما في وسعه لكي
يجد له عملاء... ثم سأله عن أسمه وسنه وعائلته وأصدقائه في مصر وخارج 
مصر ومعارفه والأعمال التي اشتغل بها ووعده بأن يمر عليه في نفس الفندق
بعد يومين وأعطاه 10 آلاف ليرة إيطالية أخرى لتغطية نفقاته ومصروفاته 
بعدما أخذ الإيصال اللازمة عليه بالطبع.*​

*ولم يكن عصام غير ضابط المخابرات الإسرائيلي المكلف بتجنيد سامي نافع 
وتشغيله (Case Officer).*​

*وبعد عشرة أيام عاد (عصام) إلى سامي في الفندق وأخبره أن العمل الذي وجده 
له سيكون مع منظمة تسعى إلى جمع المعلومات عن تسليح الدول وأقتصادياتها 
وأن عمله سيكون في دمشق بشكل أساسي وحدد له مبلغ 1000 دولار مرتباً 
شهرياً...... وافق سامي بدون تردد فأمره عصام بالحفاظ على سرية العمل معهم
ولهذا السبب فإن التراسل بينهما سيكون بالكتابة السرية.*​

*مرحلة التدريب:*​

*قام عصام بتدريب سامي على الكتابة بالحبر السري وكيفية إظهارها وسلمه 
الأدوات اللازمة لذلك وكان الحبر السري داخل زجاجة قطرة أما المحلول 
المظهر للكتابة فقد كان في أنبوبة معجون صابون للحلاقة... ثم حدد عنواناً له 
في روما (20 شارع جرازيولي) للتراسل عليه.*​

*كما إتفقا على أن يكون عنوان سامي على فندق قصر النيل بدمشق
وأعطاه 3000 دولار مرتب 3 شهور مقدماً
وأفهمه أن مرتبه سيحول شهرياً بأسمه 
على بنك دي روما بدمشق ثم أخذ عليه الإيصال كالعادة وبعدها أفهمه حقيقة 
عمله بانه سيعمل تحت إمرة المخابرات الإسرائيلية وعلى الرغم من مصارحته 
بالعمل الذي سيقوم به إلا أن سامي نافع لم يتراجع ولو للحظة عما أتفقا عليه.
*​

*ثم قام عصام بتدريب سامي على طريقة الحصول على المعلومات وكيفية 
جمعها دون أن يلفت إليه الأنظار او يثير الشك من حوله وأفهمه أن عليه في 
سبيل ذلك أن ينشئ علاقات وصداقات مع مواطنين سوريين ومصريين وأن 
يقيم لهم من آن إلى أخر الحفلات والسهرات ويقدم لهم الهدايا حتى يوطد علاقته
بهم ويثقوا فيه ويتحدثوا معه وأمامه عن أسرار بلادهم...... وبعد شهر تقريباً 
سافر سامي إلى دمشق حيث أقام في فندق قصر النيل وأبتدأ في مزاولة نشاطه 
وأرسل إلى المخابرات الإسرائيلية عد خطابات بالحبر السري تتضمن 
المعلومات التي كلفوه بالحصول عليها.*​

*وقد حدد له عصام مهمته في دمشق وتقتصر على الحصول على معلومات عن
سوريا ومصر من المواطنين السوريين وحالة الشارع السوري ثم تطورت بعد 
ذلك إلى طلب معلومات ورسومات تخطيطية لمطار دمشق ومنشآته وعدد 
الطائرات فيه وأنواعها وأسماء الطيارين وأماكن خزانات البترول ومخازن 
الطائرات وعددها بجانب المعلومات السياسية والإقتصادية الآخرى والتي أصبح 
بارعاً إستخلاصها.*​

*حتى أن المخابرات الإسرائيلية كانت ترسل له من حين إلى آخر خطاباً بالحبر
السري على الفندق بأسمه مباشرة وبه أسئلة محدد عن معلومات معينة يتعين
عليه الحصول عليها فوراً.
*

*ولكن كيف تمكن سامي نافع من الحصول على هذه المعلومات؟
*
*لقد وجد صيده في شخص (مرتضى مصطفى التهامي) الميكانيكي الجوي 
وبعض زملائه من القوات الجوية المصرية والذين كانوا قد سافروا إلى دمشق
في مأمورية سرية ونزلوا بنفس الفندق الذي يقيم فيه سامي وكعادة المصريين 
بالغربة تم التعارف السريع بينهم وبين سامي الذ قدم نفسه إليهم على أنه ضابط
بحري مصري سابق وكان سامي يغدق على مرتضى التهامي وزملائه بالنقود
والهدايا ويقيم لهم السهرات والحفلات الماجنة...... وكان سامي خلال هذه 
السهرات يسأل مرتضى وزملائه عن القوات الجوية المصرية وكانوا للأسف 
يجيبونه عن كل أسئلته واستفساراته..... بل وأكثر من ذلك فقد ساعده أحدهم
ذات مرة على الدخول إلى المطار الحربي بدمشق ومكنه من إلتقاط بعض 
الصور الفوتوغرافية للطائرات والمطارات.

**وفي ذلك الوقت إنفصل مرتضى التهامي عن زملائه وأستأجر بمفرده حجرة 
مفروشة بحي شعلان بدمشق وتوطدت علاقة سامي به إلى حد كبير.

**وفي مارس سنة 1958 عرض سامي على مرتضى التهامي أن يمده بمعلومات
عن القوات الجوية المصرية مقابل مائتين جنيهاً شهرياً فوافق مرتضى دون 
تردد بعدما أدمن المستوى الذي عوده عليه سامي وأدمن السهر والليالي الحمراء
برفقته.

**وفي 12 إبريل 1958 أنتهت مأمورية مرتضى في سوريا والتقى بسامي قبل 
عودته إلى مصر والذي أملى عليه مرة أخرى حدود مهمته وأعطاه صندوق
بريد رقم (2233) بدمشق لكي يراسله عليه...... وغادر مرتضى دمشق إلى
القاهرة حيث أقام بحجرة مفروشة بالمنزل رقم (62 شارع حليم) وأرسل هذا 
العنوان إلى سامي في دمشق على صندوق البريد المحدد للتراسل عليه بينهما 
وقد أرسل سامي عنوان مرتضى إلى المنظمة في روما.

**وفي أول يوليو عام 1958 حضر سامي إلى القاهرة حيث زار مرتضى في
مسكنه وأطلعه على خطاب ورد له بالحبر السري من المخابرات الإسرائيلية 
تطلب فيه موافاتها بمعلومات عن القوات الجوية واستعداداتها بمطار أنشاص..
ثم قام بتدريبه على الكتابة بحبر سري جديد وأعطاه زجاجة بها الحبر الجديد
والمظهر الخاص به.

**وبعد يومين أخرين حضر إليه سامي حيث كان مرتضى قد أنتهى من جمع 
المعلومات المطلوبة عن القوات الجوية واشترك مع سامي في كتابة اول خطاب
بالحبر السري الجديد يتضمن المعلومات المطلوبة عن القوات الجوية على أن 
يرسله مرتضى إلى مخابارت إسرائيل..... وعاد سامي إلى ددمشق.

**وفي أول سبتمبر عام 1958 وصل مرتضى أول خطاب سري من المخابارت
الإسرائيلية مباشرة تطلب فيه تفصيلات أكثر عن مطار أنشاص ومعلومات 
عن المطارات الأخرى واستمرت المراسلات بين المخابرات الإسرائيلية 
ومرتضى عن تفصيلات أكثر حولها.

**إتصال لاسلكي:

**واستمر الحال هكذا حتى يوليو عام 1959 حيث أستدعت المخابرات 
الإسرائيلية سامي للسفر إلى روما مرة أخرى للأهمية....... وهناك كان عصام
في إنتظاره (ضابط الحالة المسئول عنه) حيث أخبره أن طريقة التراسل بينهما
سوف تتغير وتصبح بالإتصال اللاسلكي وأن عليه أن يمكث في روما ثلاثة 
أشهر لتدريبه على ذلك.

**وفي منزل خاص مؤجر بمعرفة المخابرت الإسرائيلية قام عصام بتدريب سامي
على الإرسال والإستقبال اللاسلكي وطريقة الشفرة وفي النهاية سلمه التعليمات 
اللازمة لذلك مع مواعيد الإرسال والإستقبال بينهما وسلمه بيك أب مركباً 
بداخله وبطريقة سرية جهاز إرسال لاسلكي صغير وراديو لإستقبال الإشارات 
اللاسلكية ومفكرة صغيرة فيها شرح مفصل لكيفية الإتصال اللاسلكي وطريقته 
وأوقاته في الأحوال العادية وفي حالة الطوارئ والموجات التي يتم الإتصال 
عليها والشفرة الخاصة بالإتصال اللاسلكي وطريقة حلها...... كذلك سلمه آلة 
تصوير بها عدسة إضافية وحاجز للضوء ولوح صغير من الزجاج يستخدم في
تصوير المستندات وأفهمه أن عليه لإنتقال من دمشق إلى القاهرة حيث يتعين 
عليه الإقامة بها وأن مهمته هناك هي جمع المعلومات عن مطار ألماظة الحربي
وأسماء الطيارين الموجودين فيه والتدريبات المختلفة التي تتم بع وانواع 
الطائرات وأعدادها... كما رفع مرتبه من 1000 دولار شهرياً إلى 1500 
دولار شهرياً وأعطاه 600 دولار كمكافأة.

**ووصل سامي إلى القاهرة ومعه كل ما سلم له من ادوات للتراسل السري حيث 
بدأ في تنفيذ مهمته الجديدة ....... وفي 2 فبراير عام 1960 تم القبض على 
الجاسوسين محمد سامي نافع ومرتضى مصطفى التهامي وكان من أحد أهم 
الأسباب الرئيسية في القبض عليهما هو الفنان سمير الاسكندراني بعد تجنيده 
ليصبح عميل مزدوج لصالح المخابرات المصرية في قضية هي الأشهر من 
نوعها سميت (بتخابر مركز روما).

**وقدما إلى المحاكمة حيث قضت بإعدام سامي نافع شنقاً وبالإشغال الشاقة 
المؤبدة على مرتضى مصطفى التهامي وكانت هذه نهاية كل خائن لهذا البلد 
العريق.

تمت*​

​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

أشهر جواسيس العالم بالصور

*رافت الهجان او*
*رفعت الجمال او*

*جاك بيتون كما اشتهر في اسرائيل*
*الجاسوس المصري البطل في اسرائيل*

*



*





*



*







*جمعة الشوان*
*الجاسوس المصري البطل في اسرائيل*

*



*








*محمد قوزي*
*الجاسوس المصري الخائن *
*الجاسوس الامريكي في العراق*

*



*






*محمد سيد صابر*
*الجاسوس المصري الخائن لصالح الموساد*

*



*






*ايلي كوهين*
*الجاسوس الاسرائيلي الذي اعدم في سوريا*

*



*







*عزام عزام *
*الجاسوس الاسرائيلي في مصر*
*تم تسليمه لاسرائيل !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*



*






*الجاسوس الاسرائيلي في اميركا*
*يارب يولعوا الاتنين*

*



*







*الكسندر*
*الجاسوس الروسي في بريطانيا*

*



*







*هوديني الساحر الشهير*
*الجاسوس الاميركي في بريطانيا واوروبا*

*





*​*
*


----------



## asmicheal (12 يناير 2010)

انتهى الموضوع 


الموضوع بكل مشاركاتة 

منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول 

من موقع :http://dvd4arab.maktoob.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=565


:download:

واحب ان اضيف 

احب بلدى مصر جدا 
وساعيش فيها وادفن بها ولن اغادرها 
واثق بذكاء مخابراتها 
وحنكة سياسييها 
واعتقد ان تكاتف الجميع وكانت الرغبة  مخلصة والنية سليمة مستقيمة 

لن يقوى اى غوغاء على مصر التاريخ والحضارة 


واتمنى واصلى ان يرتفع صوت العقل على غوغائية الجهل 
ونقيق خفافيش الظلام 
​


----------



## toty sefo (1 فبراير 2010)

موضوع الجواسيس موضوع جميل ومثير وكلنا بنابع الاحداث لما يكون فيها اثاره ربنا يباركك ويعوض مجهودك


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> موضوع الجواسيس موضوع جميل ومثير وكلنا بنابع الاحداث لما يكون فيها اثاره ربنا يباركك ويعوض مجهودك


 


:download:


شكرا توتى   

انا كمان لما اكون زهقانة او عندى ملل 

الموضوع دة بيصحصحنى 


ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Coptic+ (23 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل بس الجاسوس الذكي هو اللي عاش ومات من غير محد يكشفة او يعرف هو عمل اية و واجهزة المخابرات لو كشفت قصة جاسوس معين كان بيعمل معها فهو تاكدي انه كان ورقة محروقة و هم كشفو قصتة للتفاخر فقط و تاكدي انه مفيش جهاز مخابرات كامل في اي بلد مهما بلغت قوتة و تقدمة لازم هيكون له ثغرات
انا مخلصتش الموضوع طبعا
هرجع له تاني بس حبيت اشكرك علية
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## asmicheal (23 مايو 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل بس الجاسوس الذكي هو اللي عاش ومات من غير محد يكشفة او يعرف هو عمل اية و واجهزة المخابرات لو كشفت قصة جاسوس معين كان بيعمل معها فهو تاكدي انه كان ورقة محروقة و هم كشفو قصتة للتفاخر فقط و تاكدي انه مفيش جهاز مخابرات كامل في اي بلد مهما بلغت قوتة و تقدمة لازم هيكون له ثغرات*
> *انا مخلصتش الموضوع طبعا*
> *هرجع له تاني بس حبيت اشكرك علية*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 


:download:


ربنا يخليك ماجد الغالى 

الوحيد اللى مصبرنى على المنتدى واللى فية 

ورافع روحى المعدنية دايما 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## besm alslib (23 مايو 2010)

*بما اني كنت من متابعي قصة رافت الهجان سابقا *

*بقولك تسلم ايديكي على القصه *

*وانا باؤيد الاخ ماجد برايه ان فعلا الدوله استحاله تكشف اسرار عميل عندها الا لاغراض معينه *

*ممكن يكون منها انه فعلا كان ورقه محروقه *

*لكن هي مجرد تكهنات مش مؤكده*

*لكن بشكل عام وانا طبعا كمان ما قرات القصه بالكامل بس من خلال اتطلاعي السريع باين انها مشوقه*


*شكرا الك حبيبتي على مجهودك الرائع *
​


----------

